# (IR) 2nd ooc-thread of the 5th IR (open)



## Serpenteye (Dec 13, 2004)

Links to the other pages of the 5th IR:

1st recruitment thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105726
1st ooc-thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=109539

____________________________________


The Rules of the 5th IR

Above all else the IR is a game about power.

Power is, after all, the ability to affect the world around you. There are many different expressions of power. A brilliant speech or diplomatic negotiation can in the right circumstances guarantee your victory. Propaganda and manipulation are vital tools to control your own population, NPC-factions and even the other players. Role-playng is an essential tool for achieveing true power. But there is much more to the game.

Industry, technology, war, magic, divinity and infiltration are the other tools at your disposal. They benefit your faction in different ways, and though you need not master them all they will all be relevant to the outcome of the game.



 The Turn

The IR is divided into turns. Each of them is three months long and roughly represents a season.

1. At the beginning of each turn you send me, Serpenteye, an email at ecaf99@hotmail.com where you let me know how you will allocate your power that turn.

2. Tell how many Power Points you put into industrializing your respective provinces, how much you spend on Technology or Magic and how much you reserve for Infiltration or the Military in your email.

3. List how you allocate your military Power Levels. If you are upgrading any of your Regular armies to Elite, and if you’re turning any of your Elite armies to Epic this needs to be in the email.

The DM needs this information to know just how powerful you are going to be during the Turn.

When all player emails have been received and the DM knows how each faction is going to invest its power for the Turn, it's time for the game to begin.

If you do not send the DM email before each Turn they will allocate your power in a way that they think is in accordance with the nature of your faction in a way that they believe it will benefit them. The DM does this for NPC-factions, but you may find that it is less optimized than what you had in mind.



*Industry*

Industry is the backbone of the IR. The combined Industrial Capacity (IC) of your provinces determines how many Power Points you get to spend each season (3-month turn) of the game. The IC of the province itself is not reduced by spending these power points, but is renewed at the beginning of each turn.

IC represents the productive aspects of technology, your smithies, factories, farms, all the hard work of the vast majority of your population.

The IC of a province is tied to two factors:

* The amount of power you invest into the province directly, at the beginning of each turn, determines the maximum amount of IC the province will give you next season. *1 power point invested gives you ½ points of IC*, 10 PP invested gives 5 IC, etc. (½PPI + PPT = PPnt)
PPI   = Power Points Invested
PPT  = Power Points per Turn (from IC only)
PPnt = Power Points Next Turn

* The maximum level of Industrial Capacity in a province is limited by the population of the province multiplied with the tech-level of your faction +5 divided by 200'000. A province with a population of 600'000 inhabitants and a tech-level of 5 has a maximum IC of 60. A province with a population of 23'000'000 inhabitants and a tech-level of 20 has a maximum IC of 5750. *((Population x Tech Level+5)/100'000)*



*Technology*

You all begin with a level of technology roughly equivalent to what Europe had the year 1500. In the prologue to the IR you were all given access to blueprints, schematics and copies of more advanced technology but for now you lack the infrastructure required to manufacture most of the inventions. You know - or can rather easily find out - how to put this infrastructure together, how to manufacture the factories you need to make the components to make the factories to make the components to make the factories to make the components and the factories required to make a car or a tank, or an airplane. But doing all that takes time and effort. 

*The Technological Arms Race*

Technology is complicated, but in the IR it’s rather simple. You create the infrastructure needed to apply your technologies in increments by spending Power Points. *You need to spend 50 PPs to advance your entire faction one level in technology.* 

You have the option of spending more Power Points, as many as you like to advance accordingly. The levels of technology are equivalent to the highest common levels of technology according to the following table:

1: 1500
2: 1600
3: 1650
4: 1700
5: 1725
6: 1750
7: 1775
8: 1800
9: 1810
10: 1820
11: 1830
12: 1840
13: 1850
14: 1860
15: 1870
16: 1880
17: 1885
18: 1890
19: 1895
20: 1900
21: 1905
22: 1910
23: 1915
24: 1920
25: 1925
26: 1930
27: 1935
28: 1940
29: 1942
30: etc…
At every 4th level of technology all your military units, except for militia after level 4, garners an increase in their attack and defense values of +1 and +1. The strategic mobility of your units increases gradually, but this is a minor effect compared to magic.

Technology also has an impact on your maximal industrial capacity. 

Maximum IC =*((Population x Tech Level+5)/100'000)*



*War*

The roll of a die decides conventional warfare. 

Combat Turn One (First Half): First the DM rolls one d6 for the attacker, then for the defender.

If the attacker’s modified roll is higher than the defender’s, the attacker damages the defender. 

If the attacker and the defender have equal Power Levels in the battle, the attacker inflicts damage on the defender equal to 1/10th of the defender’s original strength in the battle.

If the attacker has more Power Levels in the battle, they will inflict damage in proportion to their relative numbers. If he has 1.5 times as many Power Levels he will inflict 1.5 times more damage than usual. If he has twice as many Power Levels as his enemy, he will inflict twice as much in damage.

Combat Turn One (Second Half): After the DM has rolled for the attacker they will then make the same rolls for the defender, and so on.

The defender will then become the attacker and his current strength will be used for calculating damage. This cycle of violence continues until either side has been defeated.

Armies consisting of mixed kinds of PLs are added together when determining the amount of damage they inflict and recieve, but still apply their modifiers separately. (Don't worry if you don't understand this. I'll make sure it's balanced.)


*Armies*

There are four different categories of armies: Militia, Regular, Elite and Epic Armies.

*Militia* armies are recruited directly out of your common population. 

They are 1-3 level characters of NPC classes, barely trained and nearly useless individually, but in great enough numbers they can be a terrible threat. 

Militia can be conscripted or recruited for no direct cost. You don’t have to pay any Power Points to create Militia armies, and they are the one kind of army you can raise after the beginning of a Turn. Up to 25% of all of the population in a province can be turned into militia at the beginning of a Turn, up to 10% of the population can be mobilized when the Turn has already begun.

10,000 soldiers of a Militia army are the equivalent of 1 Power Level. 

*Militia attacks with a modifier of –4 and defends with a modifier of –3. * 

They do not benefit from improvements in technology beyond LVL 4 in the Technological Arms Race (1700 AD in Earth terms) - they are simply too numerous and untrained for you to be able to equip them with quality weapons.
Militia Power Levels can be demobilized at the beginning/end of a round and the surviving warriors can be put back into the industrial economy.


*Regular* armies are your usual professional soldiers.

They have adequate training and equipment and are PC-classes and monsters of levels (or ECLs) of 2-6. 

At the beginning of the game they may be vulnerable against hordes of militia but they will later be able to sweep them aside with ease. *One PL of regular armies costs 1 Power Point to create. * 
(You do not create Regular PL out of Militia PL. You can create Regular armies directly out of your the Power Points you get each turn.)

*They attack and defend with a modifier of +0/+0*. They benefit fully from improvements in technology.

Regular PLs can be demobilized at the beginning/end of a round and the surviving warriors can be put back into the industrial economy. You then regain all the Power Points you spent on creating the surviving Regular PLs.


*Elite* armies are experienced and educated soldiers.

They are well-equipped adventurer-classed characters, or monsters, of levels 7 to 16.

They are deadly opponents who benefit fully both from improvements in technology and from advancement in the Magical Arms Race. 

They can be recruited from the ranks of your Regular armies, at a cost of 10 Regular Power Levels for one Elite PL. (The cost reflects losses in training, the high cost of training and the high cost of their equipment) 
Alternatively they can be recruited from your regular armies at a reduced cost in lives, but increased overall price. This way it costs 10 PPts to upgrade one Regular PL to Elite. 

*They attack with a modifier of +4 and defend with a modifier of +3.*

*They have complete strategic mobility; they can Teleport all over the planet instead of the mundane means available to lesser armies.*

Elite armies cannot be demobilized.


*Epic* armies are the toughest, most skilled combatants on the planet.

Your PCs are all Epic, but few others are in the beginning of the game. 

They are nearly untouchable by Regular PLs and can slaughter Militia without concern. They are as far above Elites as the Elites are above the Regulars. 

Epics are the only ones who can research High Magic in the Magical Arms Race and they benefit fully from both Magic and Technology.

Epic PLs can only be recruited from your Elite armies, at a cost of 10 Elite PLs for 1 Epic PL. In other words 1 Elite PL is as expensive as 100 regular PLs, but they may very well be much more valuable than that depending on your play-style. 
Alternatively, they can be recruited from your Elite armies at a reduced cost in lives but a severely increased overall cost. This way it costs 100 PPts to increase one Elite PL to an Epic PL.

*They attack with a modifier of +8 and defend with a modifier of +7.*

Epic armies cannot be demobilized.

You can only upgrade a given group of PLs one grade at a time. For instance you can upgrade your regulars to elite or your elite army into an epic one, but not your regular army into an epic army in a single turn.
If you use the alternative rules you have the possibility of creating higher classes of PLs quicker, but for an increased cost.


*Modifiers:*

* Technology gives a bonus to all units (except for militia after level 4) of +1 for both offense and defense every four levels in the Technological Arms Race (4th, 8th, 12th, 16th, and so on). These bonuses are cumulative.

* A significant degree of Clerical or Druidic magic in a faction gets a modifier of +1 to defense for Militia, Regular and Elite Power Levels, and a modifier of +2 to defense for Epic Power Levels. This applies also for those parts of factions who have a significant degree of such magic even if the faction as a whole would not qualify.

* High level magic gives many bonuses to factions that have access to it:

Magical Arms Race Level:	10th Level Magic	11th Level Magic	12th Level Magic	13th Level Magic
Elite Armies	+3/+3	+5/+5	+8/+8	+16/+16
Epic Armies	+5/+5	+9/+9	+16/+16	+32/+32

* Factions that lay claim to the personal attention of deities have many bonuses:

Power Level of the Deity:	Demigod	Lesser	Intermediate	Greater	Over
Bonuses to Offense and Defense of all forces:	+1/+1	+2/+2	+4/+4	+8/+8	+16/+16


*A deity gains considerable personal bonuses as well, though they are not comulative with those from the paragraph above:

Power Level of the Deity:	Demigod	Lesser	Intermediate	Greater	Over
Bonuses to Offense and Defense 	+2/+2	+4/+4	+8/+8	+16/+16	+32/+32


* Fortifications give bonuses to forces not facing enemies who have access to higher level High Magic than the defender. A unit fortified in strongly defendable terrain gains a bonus of +1 to defense. A unit in an extremely sturdy fortification in strongly defendable terrain raises that bonus to +3.  Extremely strong fortifications on very good terrain or underground may well be unassailable for a Regular PL. The rule shows the most usual modifiers, the rest are up to DM fiat when it comes up.

* Morale has an effect upon offense and defense. A demoralized army has a modifier of –2 to offense and defense. A routed army has a –4 modifier to defense and cannot attack at all.

* Undead units gain modifiers. Against factions who do not have access to divine magic from a deity of at least Lesser status Undead gain a bonus of +2 to their defense. Against factions who have access to divine magic from deities of at least Intermediate status Undead units receive a modifier of –2 to defense.

* Dead Magic Zones are disastrous for units that rely upon magic. Elite units get a modifier of –2 to defense and attack and Epic units get a modifier of –4 to defense and attack. This applies to all Elite and Epic units. 
Units who would normally gain bonuses from High Magic, Clerical or Druidic Magic or the personal attention of a Deity do not gain access to any of their respective bonuses in a Dead magic Zone, nor does a Deity themselves.

Note: Like bonuses do not stack. 


*Morale*

When an army faces an enemy it believes it cannot defeat it will sometimes become demoralized. It will fight at a reduced efficiency and will attempt to retreat from the battle. If it cannot retreat in order it will rout, surrender, or fight to the death.



*Magic*

Magic is the most powerful force on Oerth. It can destroy whole continents, remake them anew, transform your people into godlike beings, and turn your enemies into ash. 

Magic is more expensive and harder to get than technology.

Everyone starts out at the same general level of magical knowledge. 

All factions have access to every 0 to 9th level arcane spell in the SRD. Psionics has a similar role to arcane magic, and the two are therefore technically interchangeable with each other for the intents and purposes of this game. 

Many factions, but not all, also have an equivalent knowledge of Clerical or Druidic magic. Druidic and clerical magic gives modifiers to the defense of your units and increases your population-growth. 

For the purpose of this IR, High Magic of dissimilar flavors has similar in-game effects. A faction whose flavor specific magic is druidic can achieve similar ends as one whose magical flavor is of powerful conjurations, excepting in the nuances of the actual effects.

Elite and Epic PLs represent most normal magic items.
Artifacts are considered Epic PL, as if they were characters or armies.



*High Magic*

In the 5th IR, Epic magic works a bit differently than in normal D&D. Most importantly, there are no Epic level spells as listed in WOTC’s Epic Level Handbook. No spells can be meta-magicked above 9th level. 

Instead there are 10th, 11th, 12th,and 13th level spells. These higher levels of spells are not a mere linear continuation of the normal spell levels but approximations of enormously powerful magic beyond the normal abilities of the spellcasters of Oerth. They are vastly more powerful than normal 0 to 9th level spells, and they are usually not cast by individual spellcasters but by the combined magical skill and puissance of the casters of an entire faction.

No PC faction has the power to cast 10th level spells at the beginning of the 5th IR. That ability has to be researched and invested into by spending Power Points. 

Magic of such extreme power and difficulty is beyond the grasp of most people. Only your Epic PLs can be used to research the Higher level spells, and they are permanently spent by doing so. No magic has the power to bring them back to life.

A non-High Magic Anti-magic Field does not work against an High Magic spell.


*The Magical Arms Race*

Magic is researched in a similar manner as technology, though both the price and the rewards are much higher. 

After spending 30 points of Epic PLs in the Magical Arms Race your faction gains the power to cast 10th level spells. After investing a total of 120 Epic PLs in the Magic Arms race you gain the power to cast 11th level spells. 12th level spellcasting requires an expenditure of 500 Epic PLs. 13th level spells cost 1000 Epic PLs. 
This represents the dangerous and volatile nature of the research. High Magic, when it has not been fully mastered, is extremely unpredictable, and the smallest mistake can be lethal or crippling. No faction can research High Magic without a massive loss of Epic lives and magical equipment.

Once you have put PLs into magical research the points stay there, they are cumulative. The only way to wipe out the points is to utterly destroy the faction.

Factions cannot cooperate in researching High Magic. They cannot trade Magic (or technology) with other factions or individuals. If they still wish to do so they must permanently merge their factions, a process which will be fraught with political difficulties and dangers (and which I personally discourage).

The number of 10th through 13th level spells that a faction can cast per turn depends on the amount of Epic PLs the faction has available to cast them. Naturally, a greater number of casters enable a faction to cast a greater number of spells. 

The Spell-progression is as follows:

Epic PL Units	10th Level Spells	11th Level Spells	12th Level Spells	13th Level Spells
20	1	0	0	0
80	2	0	0	0
140	3	1	0	0
200	4	2	0	0
260	5	3	1	0
320	6	4	2	0
380	7	5	3	1
440	8	6	4	2
500	9	7	5	3

As you can see you need to spend a lot of Epic PLs to cast the Higher level spells, but you also have to have a lot of Epic PLs to cast them. There is a trade-off between quantity and quality.
It is possible for multiple factions to cooperate in casting High Magic spells, if they both know how to cast spells of that level. For that purpose, and that purpose only, they can add their Epic PLs together if they should so wish.

So now I have ultimate power. So what?

There are three aspects of higher-level magic: destructive, defensive and creative.

*Tenth Level Spells Can:*

* Destroy an area the size of Celene utterly, wiping out all life (except for a few lucky Epic PLs) and destroying the very bedrock itself.

* Devastate an area the size of Nyrond, destroying most life but leaving some stronger structures only badly damaged and most Epic PLs alive.

* Affect an area the size of the Empire of Iuz (at the start of T1), causing widespread death and destruction but leaving most common people alive.

* Counterspell almost any 10th level magic.

* Enhance a number of individuals permanently. It can give them enhanced ability scores, natural, extraordinary or supernatural abilities. The lesser the number of people affected, the stronger the effect. In game terms it increases your Elite PL by 100.

* Restore the damage caused by a 10th level spell in an area one degree smaller. It can restore the damage to an area the size of Celene that was devastated by a spell that affected an area the size of Nyrond, for example. 


11th level spells are even more powerful 

The Rain of Colorless Fire would probably be a 12th level spell or perhaps several lower level epic spells cast simultaneously in a pattern. It destroyed an area the size of the Kevellond league utterly and permanently, that fits into the rough hierarchy of spells.

13th level spells are vastly more powerful than even 12th level spells. No 13th level spell has ever been cast since the original creation of the Multiverse. (It is only a fluke fluktuation in the cosmic/multiversal energies that make it possible for the people of Oerth to research 13th level Magic in the first place)



*Infiltration*

Few rulers have complete and utter control over their countries. There’s always someone who’s either powerful enough to flaunt the laws openly, or cunning enough to do so unnoticed. Either way, not all the production of a territory falls into the hands of the lawful ruler.

Most territories in the IR have Partial Ownership. Usually it’s a minor NPC faction that keeps some of the revenue of the territory out of the ruler’s hands. It can be a Thieves Guild, a church, a merchant-guild or a powerful corporation. It can be a rebel-force, a mages guild, or just a bunch of unorganized disloyal citizens. In some other cases the cause is more sinister, because you can infiltrate and undermine each other.

*Espionage* 

To place a spy in a territory you have to spend 1/20th of the IC-value of the territory in PLs as a one-time expense. Once you have placed a spy you will gain information about important occurrences in the territory or organization you have infiltrated. Your target has a small automatic chance to discover that there is a spy in their territory, and if they don't find out they can nevertheless conduct a routine search for a cost of 1 PL. Once they know there's a spy they have an option to find and remove it, for a cost of 1/20th of the IC-value of the territory.

You can insert a spy in an enemy army, but you cannot further infiltrate any group of PLs. 

Cost to place a Spy in a territory: IC/20
Cost to place a Spy in an army: PL/20
Cost for routine searches to locate Spies: 1 PL
Cost to remove a Spy from your territory or army: IC/20 or PL/20

*Subversion*

The first level of subversion gives you 5% of the political power over a territory. This level, and every following level of control, entitles you to an equivalent share of the IC (and turn-based Power Point output) of the territory. 

Cost to subvert a territory: IC/10
Each additional level of successful subversion: +PL = IC/4

It costs 1/10th of the IC-value of the territory in Regular PLs to establish the first level of control. To establish a subversive control over a territory, both parties make an opposed modified d20 roll.
It works the same way for the following levels of control. The cost of going from 10% to 25% control over a territory is an additional 1/4th of the total IC-value of the territory. The cost of 50% is another 1/4th of the IC-value and 75% and 95% and 100% costs another 1/4 of the IC respectively. For every attempt to increase your control there’s an opposed roll of d20.

The cost, in Regular PLs, of completely subverting a territory under the course of several Turns (assuming the IC of the territory doesn't change in that time and that nobody else is trying to subvert your control) is 10%+25%+25%+25%+25%+25%=135% of the IC value of the territory, assuming the attacker succeeds on all his rolls.
The cost of infiltration represents both the monetary expenses and losses in operatives, it is therefore we use Regular PLs for infiltration.

The "legal owner" of a territory uses the same mechanism to increase his control over his territory as the "attacker" does. 

*Modifiers:*

* The Infiltrator Trait reduces the costs for all Infiltration and Subversion attempts by half.

* The Alien Trait gives a cumulative bonus of +5 to the opposed roll both for defending his influence and expanding it in a territory where he has a greater percentage of control than any other faction. The alien trait is possessed only by the most perverse of aberrations and strangest of creatures.

* The faction that controls a greater percentage of a territory than any other faction in that territory has a cumulative bonus of +5 to the opposed roll both for defending his influence and expanding it.

* 10th and Higher level Magic render a faction immune to infiltration and subversion from factions with lesser degrees of magical knowledge.
10th level High Magic gives a +2 to the opposed rolls to expand a factions influence in a territory. 11th, 12th and 13th level High Magic gives a bonus of +4, +6, and +8 respectively to rolls for expanding the influence of the faction in question.
Immunity to infiltration means that a faction that gains access to High Magic can immediately purge all the influence factions with lesser knowlege in magic has in territories that are under that factions control. Under control means that the faction has a higher degree of control over that territory than any one other faction.

*War, Subversion, and Infiltration*

Conquering a territory by war will randomly remove or reduce the influence of infiltrators in the territory and give the conqueror a controlling percentage of the territory. Depending upon the conqueror’s general policy towards the conquered population, new organizations may arise.



*Divinity*

Hard times are coming to Oerth. 

The World of Greyhawk is under siege from both the outside and within, and no one knows when a violent death might descend upon them. In times like these many people will turn to the gods, crying out for help, for salvation. But the gods will not hear them -for the gods are gone.

Will the power of the faith of the people of Oerth waste away in desperation and fear, or will new Deities arise to give succor to mortal man's weakness? The people will surely need Gods to look after them in this time of crisis. There is power to be had for those who are strong enough to ascend.

There are no hard-coded rules for attaining divinity, but the people tend to love a winner. Be successful, charismatic, and fulfill the spiritual needs of your population and perhaps the people will begin to worship you as a divinity.



*Trade*

Factions can not trade knowlege of Magic. Nor can they trade the applications of their technological infrastructure. They can not directly aid each others in researching High Magic or technology.
You can however engage in all other kinds of exchanges, which I will rule on by a case for case basis. Sometimes there's a price beyond what you'd expect.



*Population*

The labor force of your economy functions as the recruitment pool of your army. Every territory has a population. A territory without population is of very limited use to anyone, naturally. Take care of your population, it is very hard to replace. 

The IR is divided into 3-month turns, natural population growth won't be very significant for any race unless the IR lasts a very long time. Magical means can perhaps be researched, but let's leave that to after the game has begun.



*Definitions*

*Power Level (PL) is a measure of disposable power that can be used at an immediate notice during the Turn. It represents your armies, magical items and cold hard cash. It's not tied to the territories, but to your faction as a whole. It is what you use to make war, Infiltrate, research High Magics and bribe your allies and enemies.

*Industrial Capacity (IC) is the measure of the productive capacity of the territories. It represents the value of your factories, mines, farming and so on. In other words, the aspects of your wealth that cannot be liquidated on a short notice but builds the foundation of your productive economy. At the end/beginning of each Turn it decides how many Power Points (PPts) you can spend in your template.

*Power Points exist only between Turns, it is what your IC turns into and it is what you spend on technological research, industrialization, creation of armies and such. 
It is also what you use to upgrade your armies to the next highest level of PL in the Alternative method described in the chapter about War.



*Addendum 1:*

 It would be best if everything but the most secret of plans eventually found their way to the IR-threads, for the sake of making it a good read, but you don't have to post your semi-IC conversations and negotiations on the board.

I only really need to be told what you have agreed to and with whom and only if you believe you need me to know. If I don't know something I'll do nothing about it and if that's what you want that's what you'll get.

Generally I'd have to say your PCs are powerful and cunning enough to find ways to talk to each others without spies finding out about it (unless you want them to find out about it, or are being sloppy). But as soon as you put anything into motion, as soon as it goes from talk to action, you will have to tell me or it simply will not happen.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 13, 2004)

from Serpenteye:







> Seltaren is a part of the Duchy of Urnst, and thus belongs to Bugbear. I might have missed this before, but the standard-rule applies.






> Anabstercorian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I gifted Anabstercorian Seltaren (The Seltaren hills spicificly)because of maure castle. Seltaren is his (Unless you rule otherwise of course)


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 13, 2004)

> This way it costs 100 PPts to increase one Elite PL to an Epic PL.



 Good thing I noticed that in time.  I remember reading a 12, and that was too good to be true, so it's good I checked again.
 Well, back to the drawing board.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 13, 2004)

> (see the battle of the Flinty Hills, 3rd IR. )



Mountains, the mother of all weapon profeciencies.

Right Anab?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 13, 2004)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> Mountains, the mother of all weapon profeciencies.
> 
> Right Anab?



 Well, it's the pre-requisite for planet tossing, which is the pre-requisite for starflinging. I think Anabster managed that one last time himself.

Also, Uvenelei's mass drivers. Those are pretty sweet. I wanted a six shooter revolver of those.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 13, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Good thing I noticed that in time. uhoh: I remember reading a 12, and that was too good to be true, so it's good I checked again.
> Well, back to the drawing board.




No, actually it costs 10 Elite Pl to create one Epic, and 10 Regular to create one Elite, it is written in the rules.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm not talking about the upgrade per sacrifice part, but the alternative upgrade per power points part, Melkor.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 13, 2004)

> Also, Uvenelei's mass drivers. Those are pretty sweet. I wanted a six shooter revolver of those.



Groundpounders


----------



## James Heard (Dec 13, 2004)

No post.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 13, 2004)

Melkor:

[sblock]"Worship Iuz? Why should one god worship another? The Old One is a powerful ally, it is true, but I owe him nothing besides what is codified in treaties. I have forged my empire through my own might, and while I welcome anyone who wishes to aid me, I can continue alone if need be. Does your 'father' offer his forces to my cause? And if not, why have you come?"[/sblock]

Unless there was another missive that I didn't see.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 13, 2004)

Here I am ! 

Serpenteye ! Your worries are uderstandable ... But I strongly repeat my _suggestion_ about decreasing populations. First few turns should go quiet, except My and Paxus's small victorious war against the Theocracy. I intend Blitzkrieg, to not give other Powers time to react ... and to maximize my spoils, before other vultures gather. 
Why I say such thing ? Because wars will erupt, anyway ! And don't forget that our present technological advancement is some about XVI century, production is slow as it should. It will rickochet trough ceiling after the introduction of fiendish "gifts". And building more modern infrastructure. Isn't it ... to say simple, logical ? And don't worry about armies ... Most armies are alvays Regular anyway ... And Elite and Epic Armies will be treasured by every Power, why ? Because they are precious and hard to replace !!! 

And don't force Iuz to take extreme meansures ...  
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> Rikandur!
> 
> [sblock]
> Meliana laughs cheerfully like a sweet, innocent little girl that was just given a great present!:
> ...




OOC: And to deny all those peekers the fruits of ours fiendish imaginations ? And where is place for the ... _poetry_ ?  

[sblock]Iuz smiled like proud grandfather. Swelling with pride and gluttonous in his joy. He spoke with _humble_ voice.
"You are very wise, my girl ... Yes, after some time pony will return in  better shape You saw only beggining of it's new wonderful life. Being Your pony ... And don't hesistate to take Your pony on small runs trough the forests, a lot of meat is hanging there ... offering play and warmth."
He smiled again, and slight look of jelaousy crossed his features when Gallandor communicated with his child.
"Of course ... If Your father, and mostly You, wish to join me in my little exercise with Theocrates ... a small royal hunt should give him some entertaiment. And us."
Then he pointed out with talon at the prepared target shield with wicked smile.
"Try to hit the Cuthbert, lackey of Pelor, where it hurts."
Old One moved himself so girl could take free swing and showed her some darts ... assasin darts, with lines that are usually filled with poison.[/sblock]
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> To Rikandur Azebol:
> 
> [sblock]
> Matak's perfect lips caress the face of Old Aunt Althea, as he smiles understandingly. "We understand the limits of your influence on your southern holds," he says, smooth as velvet. "We will not hold their trespasses against us as any act of violence by Mighty Iuz."
> "King Rhynnon of Greater Nyrond has offered to host the summit in Nyrond's capital Rel Mord. We intend to accept. What say you to this?"[/sblock]



To Anabstercorian:
[sblock]
Althea caressed Matak's cheek with her talonlike, shiverled hand. And giggled like young girl ... That incubus remebers as if it were moment ago.
"You silver tongue devil ... My lord accepts the neutral ground, and will send his emmisary. When will the meeting be ? Will ... sir Robilard be present ?"[/sblock]
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
All others, who's posts I had overlooked and forgot to anserv ... I humbly ask of reminder, I'm just fallible human and apologise sincerely.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 13, 2004)

*The Megapost*

THE 5TH IR: CREATED AND GAMEMASTERED BY SERPENTEYE

Serpenteye's e-mail (with permission) ecaf99@hotmail.com

-

MAPS

GUILTY PUPPY, MAPMAKER OF THE IR: CURRENT 5TH IR MAPS
http://www.rowf.net/ir/maptest/map-edit.php
http://www.rowf.net/ir/maptest/map-view.php

JAMES' MAP OF THE WORLD OF OERTH (still under construction)
http://www.enworld.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=17763

THE LARGE SCALEOERTH MAP, CRUCIAL FOR THE 5TH IR
http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

LIVING GREYHAWK CAMPAIGN LINK, IMPORTANT FOR THE 5TH IR
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=lg.

LIVING GREYHAWK MAP
http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd...LG_Map_Full.jpg)

IN HONOR OF MAUDLIN, MAPMAKER OF THE 3RD IR: FINAL MAP FROM THE 3RD IR
http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/Greyhawk.jpg

OTHER GREYHAWK/OERTH MAP URLS

  [sblock]

Close-in map links: http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd/Maps/
Large-scale map: http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/5878/gridgeo.gif
Really large-scale map: http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif
Really large-scale map: http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd/Maps/oerthlarge.gif

  [/sblock]

MAP LINKS FROM WILLIAM'S MAP AND OTHER CAMPAIGN RESOURCES POST

  [sblock]

http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/5878/wogmaps.html
Greyhawk Maps: http://www.thewatchman.de/spidersweb/oerik.htm
Oerth and Greyhawk maps: http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/Campaigns/GreyhawkMaps/
Oerth map: http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif
Oerik Continent: http://www.highprogrammer.com/alan/...p/supermap.html
World of Greyhawk Map: http://www.arrantdestiny.com/maps.htm
Greyhawk Maps: http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/5878/wogmaps.html
(One shows latitude.)
Living Greyhawk Maps: http://ca.geocities.com/kanisl/
World of Greyhawk Maps: http://talmeta.net/maps/wog.htm

  [/sblock]

  -

GREYHAWK SOURCE MATERIAL

THE GREYHAWK JOURNALS (compliments of William and others)
http://www.tc.umn.edu/~monax002/Council/journals.html

LIVING GREYHAWK (compliments of William)
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=lg.

THE HIGH HISTORY OF THE FLANAESS (compliments of William and others)
http://www.tc.umn.edu/~monax002/Cou...J1/history.html

OERTH BEYOND THE FLANAESS (compliments of William)
http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd/Maps/tsroerth.rtf 

OLD GREYHAWK PRODUCTS AVAILABLE AS PDF DOWNLOADS: SV GAMES (compliments of William)
http://www.svgames.com/

GREYHAWK LEGENDARY PLACES (lcompliments of William)
http://www.pvv.ntnu.no/~leirbakk/rp...hawkplaces.html

GREYHAWK DIETIES (compliments of William)
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?...21deitiessearch

NOTABLE PERSONAGES OF GREYHAWK (compliments of Anabstercorian)
http://www.peldor.com/world/people/


-

  CONCERNING THE DEMIGODS OF OERTH (compliments of William)

[sblock]

Demigod Wastri and his history: Concerning one of your earlier questions, Wastri is the demigod of bigotry and amphibians. He is lawful neutral/lawful evil and may have been a member of the Scarlet Brotherhood long ago. He resides in the Vast Swamp. His goal is to have humans rule and eliminate demihumans. Orcs, goblins, and bullywugs are among the races that exist to serve humanity in his view. His priests become more amphibian over time.

[/sblock]

  CONCERNING THE ETHERGAUNT (compliments of Forsaken One)

  [sblock]

  Drawings of the Ethergaunt (courtesy of Anabstercorian)

Black Ethergaunt:  http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/ff_gallery/50358.jpg
White Ethergaunt:  http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/ff_gallery/50118.jpg
Red Ethergaunt:  http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/ff_gallery/50357.jpg

  Description of the Ethergaunt (as set forth by Forsaken One)

  'Travelers to the Ethereal Plane report vast fields of nothingness, roiling fog cloaking a barren landscape. Sometimes, however, they come upon fantastic stone pyramids or cyclopean menhirs topped with flashing magical flames, relics of an ancient race. Knowledgeable scholars refer to the fearsome creators of these structures as ethergaunts, after their emaciated, delicate frames. An advanced culture that abandoned the Material Plane more then 10,000 years ago, the ethergaunts are finally comming back, with a vengeance.
  Adult ethergaunts stand 8 feet tall and resemble extraordinarily thin humanoids. An ethergaunt's long, thin arms reach to mid-calf; each hand has three agile fingers and a thumb. An inhuman face caps a short neck that protrudes from the center of the creature's chest, giving the ethergaunt a somewhat stooped appearance. Because few creatures gaze upon an ethergaunt's face without taking severe damage to their psyches, the creatures have develloped bisected masks and exosceletons that serve to give them a somewhat humanlike appearance. Dozens of colorful, prehensile tendrils emerge from behind the mask like a mane of thick, fleshy hair. The faceplate resembles a featureless porcelain visage, and the mask's color reveals the ethergaunt's role in the creatures' pragmatic society. Red ethergaunts serve the race as scientists and explorers. White ethergaunts manage the reds' affairs and form the primairy government of the race. The dreaded black ethergaunts control the entire society of ethergaunts; fewer then one hundred blacks are thought to exists. Other colors and roles may exist.
  Ethergaunts have a great disdain for the creatures that have inhabited 'their world' since their ancient departure. They have progressed technologically and philisophically to a point where they consider most inhabitants of the Material Plane no more relevant then insects. While they see themselves as beyond good and evil in the classic sense, they are not pleased at the current infestation of their old home, and have set upon the most devastating extermination in history.
  Ethergaunts communicate with each other by wriggling their head tendrils, which transmits a psychic 'soundprint' identifiable as language to other ethergaunts within normal hearing range. They occasionally communicate with members of Material Plane races by revealing their true faces to one of the creature's cohorts and using that dominated ally as a psychic puppet-envoy. In such communications, the ethergaunts refer to themselves as the Khen-zai. Ethergaunts communicate with each other using their own language, Khen-zai, which cannot be learned by those who lack their unique anatomy. Most know a smattering of other languages---usually tongues plucked from the minds of enslaved envoys. Comman additional languages include Common, Draconic, Dwarven, and Elven.

  Ethergaunt society

  Ethergaunt society serves the dual goals of philisophical progress and self-preservation. The Khen-zai define progress as the culling of emotion in order to approach perfect rationality. They define self-reservation as the removal of any threat to their carefully developed objective philosophy. The inhabitants of the Material Plane threaten both philosophy and preservation, and hence must be destroyed.
  Rigidly stratified through an immutable caste system, an ethergaunt's role in society is largely defined by the actions (or lack thereof) of its predecessors. The Khen-zai long ago eliminated irrational ambition by ensuring that no ethergaunt can ever achieve a greater status. Once during its lifetime, however, an ethergaunt can produce a young Khen-zai through asexual reproduction. The child's caste, hence the color it will bear upon its faceplate for its entire life, is decided before it is born by a cadre of black ethergaunts who weigh the achievements of the child?s ancestors before assigning the child's caste.
  Ethergaunts gather in small communities known as enclaves, usually situated around a large central pyramid that serves as a center of learning for the entire comminity. The largest such settlements boast as many as ten black ethergaunts, fifty white ethergaunts and as many as five hundred reds.

  Ethergaunt items

  Ethergaunts have developed a number of technological marvels. Because the race shuns art or pleasure, most such devices facilitate one of two activities: genocide or the eradication of religious devotion. Though the features of these objects resemble those of magic items, the objects are in fact technological and are not affected by spells such as antimagic field. Only ethergaunts have the knowledge and skill to build or maintain these devices.

  Example weapons:

  Etherblade: Resembling a short glaive topped with a hollow barrel, this favored weapon of the ethergaunts can fire a ray of force as a ranged touch attack for 1d6 points of damage. The etherblade ray has an increment of 40 feet. The weapon can fire 50 times before it is exhausted. It cannot be recharged.
  An etherblade can be used as a two-handed weapon in melee combat to deal 1d10 points of slashing damage. A fully charges etherblade has a marker price of 800 gp.

  Doubt Bomb: This ceramic sphere contains a chemical mixture intented to overstimulate the 'doubt centers' in the brain. The bomb can be thrown as a grenadelike weapon. A thrown bomb shatters on impact, creating a cloud of poisonous gas in a 10-foot spread (initial and secondairy damage 1d6 Wisdom, Fort DC 15 negates). Ethergaunts are immune to the effects of doubt bombs.
  A doubt bomb has a market price of 500 gp.

  Notes of importance about Ethergaunts:

  -  The weakest of the race, namely the reds, are CR 9, cast spells as a level 9 wizard and have at least 23 intelligence and are immune to 2nd level arcane spells and lower. These are the dumbest and weakest of their race. These are the ethergaunt grunts and they are brighter then the brightest human mage.
  -  Population seems stagnant due to that each member of the race can only procreate one time which produces a single sibling.
  -  White ethergaunts are CR 13 and cast spells as a level 13 wizard, have 27 int and are immune to arcane spells of 4th level and lower.
  -  Black ethergaunts are CR 17 and cast spells as a level 17 wizard, have 31 int and are immune to arcane spells of 6th level and lower.
  -  All ethergaunts can dominate monster 3 times a day.
  -  Seeing an ethergaunts real face (which it can show as a free action by opening its faceplates) drains 1d4 points of intelligence, wisdom and charisma.
  -  Every single member of this race can Teleport.
  -  Every single member of this race can cast mass destruction spells as fireball, but even worse, spells like firebrand.

  This makes the whole race more intelligent then the most intelligent of 99% of all other races that exist by far. Not even noting that this is the race without a single class level applied to them....

  [/sblock]

  CONCERNING THE HISTORY OF THE ELVES OF OERTH (compliments of Thomas)

[sblock]

The elves, as you know, were created from the blood of Corellon Larethian, shed in battle with Gruumsh. But this blood was spilt in the name of his betrothed, Sehanine Moonbow. Sehanine considered the elves her children, too, and loved them. She created a realm of dream and fancy, where desire dictated reality and there was no hardship. She invited her children with loving arms to come to dwell in paradise forever, and leave the "lesser races" to Oerth (there seems to be the possibility that this was in response to Tharzidun attempting to uncreate reality). Many of the elves, naturally good-hearted, were appalled by the idea of abandoning Oerth to its fate, turned their back on Sehanine, and dispersed (some swore themselves to Chaos, and became the Valley Elves (in the Valley of the Mage); some swore themselves to Law, and went west to the Empire of Sufang. Other elves regard both of these groups with extreme ambilvalence). Half of the elves went with Sehanine. This history has the birthplace of the Elves being in the Flanaess, altough a number of the Elves who remained in Oerth formed the "Kingdom of Miranda," of unknown location. (Info from here.)
Nowadays, Sehanine's clerics, known as the People of the Testng, try to undo the split caused by their goddess and reunite the Elven race. Like their goddess, they preach uninvolvement with the other races. Queen Yolande's policy of strict neutrality during the Greyhawk wars is attribute to their influence, and it is rumored that the death of the Prince Consort was done at their hand because he displayed too much interest in humankind. (This is the background I'm using for Celene, although I don't know how canon it is. Scroll down or do a wordsearch for "Celene.")
The Lendarl islands (or Lendore, or Spindrift), formerly ruled by a council of five powerful mages and having a human population on one of the chain, was subjected to a bloodless coup by the People of the Testing during the Greyhawk Wars. They exiled the humans. Celene has made no comment on the matter. (See this and scroll way the heck down or do a wordsearch for "Lendore.")
The history I'm writing up in fact has the People of the Testing falling out of favor (since the faction is human-friendly and far from isolationist and neutral), but the reuniting of the Elven race still a priority. One of the messages I'm composing is to you, reccomending a solid alliance and offering, unconditionally, any defensive aid you might need.

(ITALICIZED TEXT) Also of interest- In one history (I linked to it at some point, on this thread or the last- I'll try and find it again. Edit: found it ), which was not necesarily canon, of the western nations of Greyhawk, the very northwest portion of the continent housed a fractured Elven empire (broken down into 4-5 states). The interesting part is that there was supposedly a link to a faery plane called "Elfland", which might be related to Sehanine's realm (although there's some crossover between the material and elfland, and I think Sehanine's offer was a one-way trip). There's some relation between the region's name "Minaria" and "Miranda," the elven kingdom of unknown location.

Ignore the italicized above, it'm 99% sure it's not canon.

Okay, I think I figured it out. The little sticky-outy bit of earth labled "Elven Lands" is Miranda. Skip Williams sayeth "Elven Lands: It seems that eleven seafarers crossed (the) Solnor Ocean millennia ago and established a kingdom upon this peninsula."
Anyway, just some info. We probably should hash out how the Elves ended up the way they are, so we're on the same page in terms of history.

Addennum: Miranda is described as being in "far-off Orannia" and you go "over the Solnor" to reach it. Solnor is the name of the Sea by the Sea Barons of the Great Kingdom.

[/sblock]

  CONCERNING THE ELVES OF THE FORESTS OF THE FLANAESS (Adri Forest, Bramblewood Forest, Dim Forest and the Oytwood, Celadon Forest, Dreadwood, Fellreev Forest, Gamboge Forest, Gnarley Forest, Grandwood, Nutherwood/Phostwood, Rieuwood and the Menowood, Vesve Forest, and the northeastern forests (the Spikey Forest, Sable Forest, Hraak Forest, and Timberway Forest)) (compliments of Thomas)

[sblock]

Adri Forest: The elves here are bound in a small kingdom ruled by a lord who wants nothing to do with either the gnomes of the Flinty Hills, the men of Ratik, the men of North Kingdom, or the dwarves of the Rakers, distrusting them all. Keeping his nation isolated, he believes, is the key to survival. While he trades with other peoples, he carefully watches them when they are in his territory.

Bramblewood Forest: How many elves live in this vast forest is unknown, as most of it is claimed and owned by Ket. It is thought, however, that the elves live in their own separate cities, away from the main Kettish populations.

Dim Forest and the Oytwood: These elves are coming into increasingly unfriendly relations. Representatives of both groups travelled together to Celene over ten years ago; when they came back, the two groups came into a slowly rising, but defiintely troublesome, quarrel. Opposing viewpoints over what to do in the wake of the Geoff-Keoland situation are not the cause of the argument, but they are making things worse. Humans who visit are often pressured to take sides in the debate, or to act as impartial messengers, as the elves do not seem to want to go into each others' territory. In any case, however, visitors from Gran March, certain dwarves in the Lortmils, and even northenr Keoland are not well received.

Celadon Forest: The elves of this region have always preferred to maintain their independence from humans, and while they bear man no animosity, they would prefer to send him on his way as soon as possible. This city houses the largest elven city in the Flanaess, outside those of Celene. These elves deal well with the Urnstmen, but past and present injustices by the Nyrondese mean that they trade little and care even less for the people of that region. King Lynwerd has calmed tentions to prevent civil war, but he cannot calm the anti-Nyrondal flames of resentment boiling here.

Dreadwood: The elves of this region live in three different cities in the east, center and west of the forest. Half-orcs and dwarves are wise not to show their faces in this region, nor are citizens of the Yeomanry, the Sea Princes, or Gran March welcome in elven households.

Fellreev Forest: The elves within this region are savage and violent, as ready to fight each other as the local humanoids, monsters, or bandits. All attempts to tame the elves have failed, and indeed the grugach, who have many positions of power here, ceremonially kill men and dwarves.

Gamboge Forest: The elves who dwell here are friendly and good, but fiercely independent. They trust no one of either the Pale or Nyrond, knowing well that both states could covet their territory. Luckily, with the Pale being occupied elsewhere and Nyrond having its own difficulties, they enjoy relative peace, except with the humanoids and monsters of the wood.

Gnarley Forest: The elves of this region are the most classic version-rustic, green-clad people with pointy ears who are masters of the wilderness. While they treat well with the people of Verbobonc, they are wary of any attempts by Furyondy or Dyvers to intrude on their territory, gravely distrust most of Greyhawk, and outright hate the people of the Wild Coast.

Grandwood: The elves here have a long tradition of being freebooting bands of raiders and heroes, packing up their tents, tipis and even collapsible treehouses, moving their towns to avoid being captured by enemies. They consider Ahlissa to be their greatest foe, though they have little love for the people of the Hestmark Highlands or Rel Astra either, only treating with their fellows in the Lone Heath.

Nutherwood/Phostwood: The elves here are suspicious of most outsiders except the Flan, with whom they are strong and brave friends. Strong allies of the Tenha, the two peopls have often aided each other in matters of war against their mutual enemies. The two peoples share many cultural and life elements as well, though the elves find the incorporation of Oeridian architechture and battle tactics into Tenha society to be somewhat annoying.

Rieuwood and the Menowood: While allied with the Sunnd, and the dwarves of the Hollow and Hestmark Highlands, the elves of these regions are suspicious of Holgi Hirsute and his dealings with the Oeridians of Irongate and Onnwall. They deal/dealt well with Idee, often exchanging goods and information between peoples.

Vesve Forest: As part of the grand alliance of good that has flourished here for milennia, the elves of the southern Vesve are good, kind and honest. They worked with the brave Flan warriors in what is now Furyondy before the migrations, and they will continued to do so with the modern nations against Iuz, the Horned Society, or whoever else their foe is this day. Those of the north, however, are isolationist and almost xenophobic towards humanity, blaming men for the evils of Iuz and the Society, and bitter from the endless fighting they must endure against humanoids in that region.

The Northeastern Forests (Spikey Forest, Sable Forest, Hraak Forest, and Timberway Forest)

The elves in these forests, surrounded by barbarians, prefer to live apart from their neighbors, although they can reflect the tendencies of their human neighbors: The Hraak people are cruel and savage: the Sable people are cold and aloof, those of the Timberway friendly and jolly, and those of the Spikey Forest strong and brave.

[/sblock]

  CONCERNING THE ELVES OF THE MARE MYSTICUM REGION, AND THE FORCES OF THE EMPIRE OF LYNN (compliments of James)

[sblock]

- Thorns - fey military, thorns are in the MM3 (CR4 halfling-like fey)
- The Faerie Court - Not very numerous, but even a few hundred nymph druids, spriggan and redcap barbarians, and satyr bards probably act more effectively than anyone would really care to find out
- The Armies of the March Kings - half-elves running internal and border security, more like a collection of knightly orders with an emphasis on medium cavalry
- The Armies of the Mystics of Miranda - Probably not even armies really, but old elves a little past their prime capable of dealing with interlopers who might get through to Miranda. At most a few score from each Mystic(district), but I guess they'd add up.
- The Temple of Sehanine - Dedicated to reclaiming the power and secrets of the Elvendar. Again, small in number and perhaps underpowered currently thanks to the clerical problem.
- The Recorders of Ye'Cind - More of an intelligence organization than anything else, but their god is present and they can't help but know that he's around even if they're unclear exactly where.
- The Court of Winter Moons - Younger elven toughs and courtiers, the honor guard of the queen.
- Ye'Cind - Demigods are power in and of themselves.
- The Imperial Navy of Lynn - Understrength, but of good design thanks to elvish aid.
- The Armies of Lynn - A mob, a great big freaking mob. Since it's so huge, Lynn would need bodies on the ground more than some elite force. Unfortunately Lynn would probably be relying on heaps and heaps of Militia class units for the majority of its military needs.
- Suelisian (sp?) Jannisaries - Probably the most "normal" army by Flanaess standards under my control. Probably not the normal sense of the word Jannisaries (slaves) anymore though, nor particularly Suel in composition. The regular army of Lynn, with advanced equipment - like spears and armor.

[/sblock]

  CONCERNING MANY FLANAESS ORGANIZATIONS (compliments of William)

[sblock]

This was circa the release of the Living Greyhawk Gazeteer and some of the stats may be subject to change. Also, I tried to create some new organizations based on what I know of the World of Greyhawk.

Bonehearts and Boneshadow: Iuz's clerics and wizards are known as the Boneheart, while his rogues and spies are called the Boneshadow.

The Circle of Eight: Led by Mordenkainen (Neutral, Human male, Wizard), this organization has fought such evils as Iuz and the Scarlet Brotherhood, even while pursuing its own agendas. Other members include Bigby (Neutral, Human male, 19th level wizard), Otto (Neutral, W15/Cleric of Boccob 3rd), Jallazi Sallavarian (NG, Human female, W15), Dwamij (N, human male, W 18), Nystul (N, Male Human, W 17, Warnes Starcoat (N, Male Wizard, Level 20), Alhamazad the Wise (LN, male Human, W 19), and Theodan Eriason (CN, male elf, W 17.) Mordenkainen is still on friendly terms with Tenser (LG, male human, Wizard 21) who left the Circle of Eight to found his own organization dedicated to fighting Iuz and other evils. The Circle of Eight is known to have a good intelligence network, aided by magical means. Tenser has a similar network.

Horned Society: Former rulers and traditional rivals to Iuz, the Horned Society lost its lands to the demigods. Known for devil worship and the worship of evil deities, there is a concern that the dispersed organization may have people in many lands. Also, some members still fight against Iuz from within his empire. (This faction might be great for a lawful evil power seeking an alliance with devils. Mind you, as with any factions, you have to keep their goals in mind. So, Iuz is not their favorite person.)

Knight Protectors of the Great Kingdom: Once a great order in the Kingdom of Aerdi, they fell into decline. The order was traditionally split between follows of Heironeous and Hextor. Their goal was the preservation of the Great Kingdom. Most of its members now live in Ratik or in Nyrond. This is an order of lawful knights. The rulers of the North Kingdom might support an order worshipping Hextor, but not the Heironeans. So, this order is likely split ? one wanting an evil Great Kingdom and others supporting states that evolved from the Great Kingdom. The latter may desire to rid their land of evil by supporting Almor (some of which is now a province of Nyrond) or Ratik. So, this is a faction several players can claim ? including the Nyrond faction and the Great Kingdom faction.

Knights of the Hart: This order is further broken down into the Knights of Furyondy, the Knights of Veluna, and the knights of the High Forest. They have vowed to oppose Iuz.

Knights of Holy Shielding: This group once ruled the Shield Lands before Iuz triumphed over them. They are lead by Lady Katarina of Walworth and by her chidr aid Knight Bnanneret Incossee of the Bronze Band (LG male human, Ftr 13) a Flan General. Many are paladins, fighters or clerics of Heironeous.

Knights of Luna: This is an order in Celene, led by Melf, Prince Brightflame of Celene (NG, male elf, Wizard 14/Ftr 4) They strongly support the fight to restore Ulek's orders, oppose Iuz, and have a good working relationship with the Knights of the Hart.

Knights of the Watch: Traditionally suspicious of barbarian Baklunish raiders, and too often prejudiced against the Baklunish, they are lead by the Grandiose Imperial Wyvern Hugo of Geoff (LN, Fighter 16). Popular deities among its membership are St. Cuthmbert, Heironeous, Pholtus, Allitur, and Mahayeine. They are split between the Knights of the Watch and the less traditional Knights of Dispatch, who do not hate the Baklunish but hate those who have invaded Geoff as well as Iuz. The Knights of the Watch tend to be mystically inclined and comprised of fighters, clerics, and paladins, while the Knights of the Dispatch tend to have more fighters, rangers, clerics and rogues.

Mouquollad Consortium: The great Baklunish merchant houses belong to this group, and have offices in many cities throughout the Flanaess. Members include clerics of Mouquol, god of commerce, wizards, warriors and rogues.

Old Faith: Centered on the worship of Beory and other deities, this great druidic organization commands great respect .

Old Lore: This group of bards, associated with the Old Faith, is known for its skills in fighting and stealth. Unlike many other bards, they cast druidic spells. They are mostly Flan of noble birth.

The People of the Testing: A group of Elven mystics from throughout the Flanaess, these elves have passed under the Moonarch of Sehanine. The Moonarch appears in different places when Oerth's lesser moon, Celene, is full. So far, the Moonarch has only appeared in random locations in Northern Celene. They seem to have gained rare knowledge and magic. The most well known member is Elraniel Tesmarien (CG, male elf, Wiz 13.) They also have a presence in Sunndi.

The Silent Ones of Keoland: This order of mages and diviners possess some of the last of Suel magic. The Tower of Silence rises hundreds of feet into the air in a location a day's ride from the Keoish capitol of Niole Dra. They are lead by Mohrgyr the Old (N, Male Human, Wizard 20) and have been known to oppose those who seek dangerous magical power. They are not pleased with the emergence of the Scarlet Brotherhood.

The Silver Coins: Often identified by a silver coin with arcane symbols, this organization was founded by the Archmage Tenser to be a good aligned counterpart to the Circle of Eight ? with which it maintains contact and a friendly rivalry. Like the Circle of Eight, the Silver Coins have a good intelligence network supplemented by magic. Their primary goal is to oppose Iuz and other evil organizations, while promoting goodness.

The Emerald Order: This organization is dedicated to the preservation of Oerth's natural environment. It is very similar to the Emerald Enclave on Toril.

[/sblock]

  CONCERNING THE HISTORY OF THE GREYHAWK WARS (compliments of William)

[sblock]

A summary of the Greyhawk Wars:  In Common Year 582, Iuz impersonates the Suel god Vatun and spurs the Northern Barbarians to attack the Hold of Stonefist. Iuz next uses magic to dominate the leader of Stonefist and invade the Duchy of Tenh. The Northern Barbarians leave, but Tenh becomes a battleground between the Tenha, the Pale, Iuz, and Stonehold. In the meantime, Iuz defeats the Horned Society, and seizes the lands of the Horned Society and the Bandit Kingdoms.
At the same time, Ivid V of the Great Kingdom moves against Almor and the Iron League. Almor and Sunndi were conquered but Nyrond repels the Overking's forces. At the same time, there is infighting and the Overking's forces attacked Rel Astra. Ivid begins killing his nobles and bringing them back as undead, only to suffer a similar fate. He is renamed Ivid the Undying.
In 594 CY, the Pomarj seizes half of the Principality of Ulek and destroys most of the free cities of the Wild Coast. Celene fails to heed the calls of its allies in the Ulek state for help.
At the same time, the Scarlet Brotherhood conquers the Hold of the Sea Princes, the Lordship of the Isles, Idee and Onwall. The war concludes as different nations sign the Pact of Greyhawk, shortly after Rary, a member of the Circle of Eight, kills his colleagues Tenser and Otiluke at the peace conference.
Despite the pact, some of the fighting continues. The war between the Pomarj and the Principality of Ulek continues. Nyrond absorbs most of what is left of Almor. In 586, Canon Hazen of Veluna uses the Crook of Rao in a ritual that banishes most of the fiends summoned by Ivid, Iuz, and other evil powers. King Belvor III of Furyondy captures the easternmost parts of the Shield Lands from Iuz.
Iuz suffers a further setback in 587, when the ruler of Stonehold is mysteriously freed of the Old One?s magical influences. Stonehold declares Iuz an enemy. The Scarlet Brotherhood and the Great Kingdom also face setbacks. A magical field surrounds Rauxes, capitol of the Great Kingdom. No one knew what became of the city or its ruler. The Great Kingdom splits into two hostile states.
The Scarlet Brotherhood looses all of Onnwal except for its capital, Scant. Ahlissa, a successor to the Great Kingdom, takes the city of Idee from the Scarlet Brotherhood. Meanwhile, the Hold of the Sea Princes erupts into civil war. Sunndi breaks free in 589 CY to become an independent Kingdom.

[/sblock]

  CONCERNING VARIOUS PLACES ON OERTH (Continents of Aquaria and Anakeris;  the nations of Blackmoor, Esmerin, and Komal;  the Valley of the Mage;  the Olman Isles and their peoples;  the Isle of the Phoenix;  the city of Garel Enkdal;  Drax the Invulnerable and his city of Rel Astra;  Iuzs' troubles in Fellreev Forest;  Iggwily, mother of Iuz) (compliments of Williams)

[sblock]

Continents of Aquaria and Anakeris: Also, Serpenteye may or may not wish to include the Anakeris continent and the continent of Aquaria, with its Isle of the Phoenix, in the IR. Both are not strictly canon, but were created by people associated with TSR. (Aquaria was created by Frank Mentzner and has humans and demihumans. Anakeris is kind of Polynesian.)

Nation of Blackmoor: As for Blackmoor, the LGG identifies the ruler as the Archbaron Bestmor (NE, male human, Ftr 11/Wiz 4). Most inhabitants are lawful neutral or evil. He rules from Dantredun, as the Egg of Coot, a mysterious entity, claims the ruined city of Blackmoor. The Egg of Coot is said to possess great magical power and is responsible for 'automata' near the city. Enemies include Iuz and the Wolf Nomads. However, Iuz seems to avoid the land ? possibly due to a magical influence from various ancient mounds and standing stones.

Nation of Esmerin: I cannot find Esmerin on any map, although it is mentioned in the LGG as a legendary land and other sources place it in the Lortmils.

Nation of Komal: In the LGG gazetteer, there is a reference to a land called Komal to the west of the Sultanate of Zeif ? off the map to the west. It appears to be the section of coast opposite of Zeif on the big map.

Valley of the Mage: The leader of the Valley of the Mage is identified as Jaran Krimeeah, an Aerdi wizard also called the Black One. It is known that he has gnomes and valley elves in his service. He has a drow henchwoman. Enemies include Geoff exiles, Bissel, Gran March, Knights of the watch, Keoland, Sterich, the Circle of Eight, the elves of the Flanaess and even the drow. Indeed, one of the few things that the surface elves and the drow share is a disdain for the valley elves. You might want to see about claiming a portion of the Dim Forest, as it borders Gran March and Geoff.

The Olman Islands and their peoples: They are culturally similar to their inspirations ? the Maya, Aztec, and other Mesoamerican cultures and worship deities of the Central American pantheon.

The Isle of the Phoenix: It existed in a series of RPGA modules as an island off the coast of Aquaria. This continent, created by Frank Mentzner of TSR, had an empire started by Oeridian seafarers (there might have been some Flan humans there, not sure) amid demihumans and humanoids. The empire colIasped, and was replaced with some city states, nations, and settlements. One of the kings played around with technology and I seem to remember a Druidic alliance there, as well as a powerful Lawful Good wizard/cleric on the Isle of the Phoenix.

City of Garel Enkdal: In the LGG, there is an reference to Garel Enkdal, a city of some 25,000 plus orcs, with some numbers of ogres, orc-ogre crossbreeds and other creatures. It is located in the Griff Mountains near Stonehold.

Drax the Invulnerable, Animus Ruler of Rel Astra: Do recall that Rel Astra is ruled by an animus, who is known as Drax the Invulnerable. There are others in the former Great Kingdom, but only a limited number. (It seems only some nobles got the animus treatment.). I don?t have stats, but the ruler of Rel Astra seems to be strong, command mindless undead, charm people, cause fear by touch, heal quickly and have standard undead immunities. (Maybe treat them as a template). Also, I recall that Ivid created some undead outside of Rauxes. So, the undead can boost Ashdarlon's armies.
EDIT: There is immense and undying hatred of Ivid in Drax's heart. Ivid ordered the destruction of Medegia, and the forces plundering that land also attempted the destruction of Rel Astra, Drax's city. Today, Rel Astra stands, but only a few insane individuals live in all the former land of Medegia.

Iuz's troubles in Fellreev Forest: Iggwily, mother of Iuz: There is strong resistance to Iuz from many factions in the Fellreev forest. Factions include sylvan elves, former bandits, some flan, some remnants of the Horned Society under Heirarch Nezmajen (NE male human Clr 15 of Nerull), and the lich Dahlvier (NE male human undead, Wizard 18.)
Iuz has received some help from his mother Iggwilv, a woman of mixed Baklunish ancestry. She is an evil wizard of epic level. The Greyhawk adventure, Return of the Eight, suggests she is likely at least 25th level. She is known to be skilled at summoning fiends and necromancy. She has great knowledge of the planes, and actually bound Graz?zt for a time. I can also give you some information from a Greyhawk module on Tuerny, if you wish.

[/sblock]

  - - -

PLAYERS AND THEIR POWERS


AIRWHALE and ZELDA THEMELIN
(Airwhale and Zelda are working together, running a single power)

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) wildspace@gmail.com
PC: unknown
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Friendly ports on Oerth - these are spelljamming ports outside some of the major cities on Oerth, and serve as major centers of commerce with the rest of Oerth, along with providing planetside havens and reststops for the spelljamming races.
- Kule (Celene, the Handmaiden), Oerth's nearest moon (claimed if it has an atmosphere) (under survellance if it doesn't have an atmosphere)
- The town of Triumph on Raenei (Luna), Oerth's farther moon - this represents a small force of humans/demihumans and a spelljammer port.
- Numerous asteroids in the Grinder, including the whole of Ceres the largest asteroid - these represent very large forces of all the spelljamming races, and many spelljamming ports.
- Friendly relations with Edill (Edill is not claimed - Edill represents INCREDIBLE forces of good dragons, and possibly other forces)
- The World of Ginsel - this represent the heart of the Triple Alliance, very large forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, possible very large forces of mercenary gith, possible underwater forces, possibly other forces, and large numbers of spelljamming ports.
- The World of Greela - this represents Cenbreadine the Elven Ship Growing Shipyard, large forces of elves, small forces of humans, and small forces of neutral and good giants
- The Disk World of Spectre - this cold world represents large dwarven forces mining magical metals, small forces of humans, and small forces of tinker gnomes from Krynnspace who maintain a Giant Hampster ranch.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Allies in the Port Cities on Oerth: 600 = 0.03 IC
Kule (Celene), Oerth's nearer moon (under surveillance) 0 = 0 IC.
Triumph on Raenei (Luna), Oerth's farther moon: 6,000 = 0.2 IC.
The Asteroids, including Ceres, in the Grinder: 340,000 = 18 IC.
Friendly relations with Edill: unknown = unknown IC (and Edill is not claimed)
The World of Ginsel: 5,000,000 = 250 IC.
The World of Greela: 400,500 = 20 IC.
The Disk World of Spectre: 320,000 = 16 IC.

TOTAL IC OF AIRWHALES'/ZELDAS' POWER SO FAR: 304 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: TANNISH
Territories on map: No on-map territories. Many territories off-map up in Wildspace, on other worlds, asteroids, and in space.

PLAYER NOTES:

'Ginsel, the Crescent-shaped earth planet and our main base of operations, has a population of over 6 million humans, and a smattering of demi-humans. It is only 1/16th the surface area of Oerth, about 3 million square miles. 25% of that is water. It is mineral rich, more so per cubic foot than Oerth, (though Oerth's larger mass means that it has many more deposits).'

'When the crystal sphere was sealed off 20 years ago, grayspace went into a major panic. There was rioting and looting on many of the human settlements, the arcane were sealed off from the rest of their race, the elven shipyard was cut off from the imperial navy, and trade ground to a halt. During this time, the Beholder nations, the nogi and the mind flayers begin to flourish, as their opponent/food was disorganized. The Free Traders, the remains of the elvish Imperial navy, and the recently unified nation of Ginsel came together and decided to forge an alliance, to remove these groups from Grayspace. We are that triple alliance, mainly made up of elves, humans, and dwarves. After a great war lasting about 10 years, we now rule space uncontested.
So, here is a list of planets in grayspace, where they were 20 years ago, and what has happened to them in the twenty years that the crystal sphere has been sealed.
Oerth:
The center of the sphere, both metaphorically and literally. Not much more needs to be said here.
Kule (?) 10 million miles (2 hours to Oerth) (Celene, the Handmaiden)
The closest 'moon' to Oerth (technically, everything is a moon to Oerth)
Kule has the remnants of a great civilization, apparently wiped out by some great magical war/catastrophe. Zelda and I are in disagreement as to if this moon has an atmosphere, but the Grayspace supplement says it has none. It is a void world. There is some activity in the underdark of this moon, and it's underdark resembles the underdark of Oerth, though the two are completely separate.
If there is an atmosphere, we lay claim to this planet. If there is not one, we don't, but we keep it under surveillance.
Raenei - 20 million miles (7 hours to Oerth) (Luna)
The second moon, Ranei resembles Oerth, It is not as oxygen rich, and sages believe that this has hindered the growth of intelligent life on this planet. Most of the planet is filled with monsters, however, there is a settlement here, named Triumph, started from a crash landed spelljammer ship. 20 years ago, they were xenophobic to outsiders.
As the cost of Bronzewood has increased the past 20 years, the free traders have placed a logging settlement here, and that has merged with the town of triumph. They are less xenophobic now then they were, but still live a hard existence.
We claim this. Maybe 1000 people at most? I?m not sure if we should even get any IC from it, honestly.
Liga (Sun)
Fueled by a large portal to the plane of elemental fire (note: does that mean the sun has winked out?J) and kept in check by many small portals to the plane of water, Liga is home to a few dozen efferit. These efferent have a single spelljamming ship, (made of brass) and are internally divided about if they want to just explore or attempt to conquer all of Grayspace.
Nothing-new here. We do not lay claim to the sun.
The moth (Anti-liga)
A burnt out star, basically a large rock. Really hot on one side, really cold on the other. Nothing ever happens here, really
The Grinder (all spacefaring races, undead, other)
We hold several asteroid bases here, and the largest asteroid, Ceres, is the headquarters of the free traders. I have no clue how much population this is, but we claim it =)
Edill (dragons, avians, other reptiles)
Edill has more dragons in it then the rest of Grayspace, Realmspace, and Krynnspace combined. These dragons are of all colors, though 95% are metallic, and 5% are chromatic. All of the dragons tend to be 1.5 times the size and hit dice of their planet bound cousins, and are less territorial and highly social. When you realize this means that ancient red dragons go out in hunting flocks, you know how scary that is. 20 years ago, the red dragons were attempting to procure spelljamming technology from goblins.
I suggest the red dragons have perfected the spelljamming fleets, have managed to acquire the steam-technology from before the war ended in Grayspace, and are now harassing the metallics with it.
We do not claim Edill. We are friendly with the Metallics, however.
Gnibile (undead) (Note that Gnibile has a normal atmosphere)
Gnibile has many portals to the negative elemental plane, and the quasi elemental planes. This Air sphere is filled with non-spelljamming undead, (They had acquired 12 ships 20 years ago, however. We are assuming that these 12 ships were destroyed in the war)
We do not lay claim to Gnibile.
Conatha (sahaugin, mermen, other aquatic creatures)
This water sphere is the home of native mermen, intelligent whales (int 7), and introduced sahaugin. The sahugin are vicious, have chased the merfolk to the two earth bodys in the center of the sphere, and have formed nations and are constantly warring with each other. There are hundreds of thousands , maybe even millions sahugin here, much less merfolk.
No one here is space capable, so we have basically ignored this planet. We do not lay claim to Conatha
Ginsel (predominantly humans, with some demihumans)
Ginsel used to be a Machiavellian society known for it's sharp merchants and nasty politics. After the gods went silent and the sphere closed, riots rocked the planet, and it was not until a charismatic King/Queen managed to quell the people and place them under one flag that they stopped.
Ginsel is the Heart of the triple alliance. It is second only to Oerth in terms of importance in the system.
We claim all of Ginsel.
Borka (orcs, goblins, other humanoids)
Borka used to be a world much like Oerth, except the goblinoids rose to the highest levels of evolution, instead of the humans. They developed a space fleet, and went to war with the elves.
The elves used the equivalent of High magic to completely destroy the planet, and it is now a cluster body. Most of the orcs are dead, though many remain on the cluster. This all happened in recent history, about 80 or so years ago.
We do not claim Borka.
Greela (predominately humans and elves, smattering of other
demihuman races, few non-evil giants and giantkin)
Greela, another cluster earth body, was primarily home to human miners, and the Elvin Ship growing facility, Cenbreadine. Cenbreadine was the major source for ships in the Imperial fleet. Now shut off from the rest of the elves, Cenbreadine found itself with tons of ships, but no one to fly them. They were eventually convinced by the rest of the alliance to allow (gasp) humans to pilot their ships.
Greela is the seat of the remains of the Elfish imperial navy, and as such, is the second most important planet in the alliance. We claim all of it, including the human miners and the giants.
The Spectre - 4000 million miles (40 days from Oerth)
The Specter, a disk planet close to the edge of the sphere, used to be a major trading point, and had represenitives from every race on it, good and evil. Today, The evil settlements have been wiped out, most of the good settlements have moved to the warmer climes of Ginsel, Greela, or Oerth, and there are many ghost towns here. The Free traders main base used to be here, now it is in Ceres of the Grinder. Some humans decided to stay, unwilling to leave there dreary home. There is still a large Dwarvish mining operation going on here, extracting some sort of magical metal. There is also a colony of Tinker gnomes here, who maintain a giant hampster ranch.
Dwarven citadels:
While dwarves have mainly intregrated into human society, we do have a dozen citidels who have joined with us.
We lay claim to Specter.'

[/sblock]

ALBUM COVER X

  [sblock]

E-Mail (withheld until Album Cover X gives permission)
PC: unknown yet
Artifacts:  unknown yet

  Powers:

  - Suhfang

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  Suhfang (all territories) (unknown) = ?

  TOTAL IC OF ALBUM COVER XS' POWER SO FAR:   unknown yet

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  unknown yet
Territories on map: No on-map territories.  Large territory off-map to the west, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

  PLAYER NOTES:

  None yet

  [/sblock]

ANABSTERCORIAN

[sblock]

E-Mail: rehughes AT MIT DOT EDU.

PC: Eli Tomorast (Eli the Demon-Handed), Leader of the Seekers, Wizard 22nd level, fiend-binder specialist, neutral evil.
Artifacts: Tome of the Black Heart, Demonhands, Sword of the Ebon Flame

Powers:

- The Triumvirate Rebellious - represents Eli the Demon-Handed, Rary the Traitor, Robilar the Traitor, and all the powers given below:
- The Seekers (adventuring company) - represents a small group of elite NPCs.
- House Maure (Maure Castle on the map) (home of the forsaken House Maure, a cabal of Warlocks descended from Suel refugees of the Rain of Colorless Fire) - these represent ruins containing secrets of ancient power of the suel, and possibly small but very potent forces protecting those secrets.
- Rary the Traitor, Robilar the Traitor, and the Empire of the Bright Lands (Seltaren, City of Dyvers, the City of Hardby, the City of Greyhawk: the Bright Desert: the Abbor Alz, the Cairn Hills, the Cliffs of Alz: The Pits of Azak-Zil) - these represent a high level evil NPC, a powerful evil wizard, very large forces of servitor humans, large forces of servitor demihumans, sizeable forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of abominations, small but potent forces of constructs, and possibly other forces.
- The Suel Imperium - this represents an unknown. It is possibly that truly vast forces of suel humans, vast forces of mages, vast forces abominations, vast forces of undead, vast forces of constructs, and vast forces of planar beings may be here. Or, nothing may be here. Or, anything between the two. The only confirmed forces are small forces of demihumans, small forces of humanoids, small forces of humans, and sizeable forces of abominations.
- Succubi and Incubi Allies enforcing rule over the Empire of the Bright Lands - these represent a sizeable force of demons.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Forces associated with the Seekers: (unknown) = N/A
Forces associated with House Maure: (unknown) = N/A
Seltaren: 30,000 = 1.5 IC
The City of Dyvers: 300,000 = 15 IC
The City of Hardby: 120,000 = 7 IC
The City of Greyhawk and nearby lands: 1,300,000 = 68 IC
The Bright Lands (all territories on-map) 63,000 = 2 IC
The Suel Imperium: 10,000 = 0.2
The Abbor Alz: 40,000 = 1.4 IC
The Cairn Hills: 23,000 = 0,8 IC
The Cliffs of Alz: 2,000 = 0.1 IC
Succubi and Incubi Allies: (unknown) = N/A

TOTAL IC OF ANABSTERCORIANS' POWER SO FAR: 96 IC

  SPECIAL NOTE:  Anabstercorian's power has both the Infiltrator Trait.

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: DARK GREEN
Territories on map: on-map cluster of territories in the center of the Flanaess

PLAYER NOTES:

'Who are Eli Tomorast, the Seekers, and House Maure, you may ask?
Let me tell you...
The Seekers are, simply put, an adventuring company. A very large, very successful one! Though they act under the official profession of 'antique dealers', 'historians of ancient ruins', and similarly scholarly titles, they are in truth more looters, explorers, and treasure hunters along the line of Indiana Jones. Like Indi, however, they do have their scholarly streak - it's not uncommon for one of their member groups to spend some time exploring and reporting on a 'find' after it's been appropriately looted, delving in to the history and significance of it's contents.
Eli Tomorast is a member. Recently, he became the leader. This is a dangerous thing.
Eli Tomorast is a wizard, specializing in fiend-binding, known as Eli the Demon-handed for the fiendish grafts he has in place of hands. He has long been studying the long-crumbled Maure Castle, the home of the forsaken House Maure, a cabal of Warlocks descended from Suel refugees of the Rain of Colorless Fire. Recently he unearthed secrets there, secrets so potent he rocketed to the top of the Seekers hierarchy. Though his rule is absolute, the Seekers as a whole remain more or less free to act as they will.
Eli is Neutral/Neutral Evil. His malevolence is passive - he seeks power for himself, and revenge against those who have wronged him, but his wisdom, intelligence, and charisma drive him to great deeds that inspire awe, terror, and admiration in those around him.
The Seekers and House Maure are an Infiltrator faction, with a focus on Elite/Epic PL as opposed to Standard PL. If they manage to seize significant territory (as they may), this could change quickly.
More information about Eli Tomorast, the Seekers, and House Maure can be found in Dungeon Magazine #112, the 30th anniversary issue.'

[/sblock]

BUGBEAR

[sblock]

IR E-Mail (with permission) Bugbear82@comcast.net
PC: Seth Rhynnon, King of Greater Nyrond, human male paragon Ranger 12th / Sorcerer 12th / Foe Hunter 6th, lawful neutral
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Greater Nyrond - this represents all of the powers and areas shown below:

- Nyrond (Beer, Borneven, Chathold, East Nyrond, Midmeadow, Mithat, Old Red, Nellix, Rel Mord, West Nyrond, Womtham, Woodwych: Flinty Hills) - these represent very large forces of humans, small forces of demihumans, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants, and small forces of faerie.
- The Knight Protectors, the Order of Heironeous - this lawful good knightly order represents a sizeable and potent force of humans and demihumans
- The County of Urnst (County of Urnst, Radigast City, Trigol) - this represents sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants, and small forces of faerie.
- The Duchy of Urnst (Duchy of Urnst, Leukish) - this represents sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants, and small forces of faerie.
- The Flinty Hills (all territories on-map) - these represent sizeable forces of demihumans (mostly dwarves and gnomes) and small forces of animals and wondrous beings.
- Forest Allies (Adri Forest (excluding the Ice Elves of the Adri), Celadon Forest, Gamboge Forest) - these represent Archdruid Immonara (human female, Druid 13th of Obad-Hai, neutral) in the Adri Forest, large forces of demihumans (especially elves), small forces of humans, very large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large forces of treants and sentient trees and plants, and sizeable forces of faerie.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Nyrond (all territories on-map) 4,200,000 = 222 IC
The Knight Protectors, the Order of Heironeous: N/A
County of Urnst (all territories on-map) 1,300,000 = 68 IC
Duchy Of Urnst (all territories on-map except Seltarin) 1,400,000 = 70 IC
Flinty Hills: 50,000 = 2 IC
Adri Forest: 110,000 = 4 IC
Celadon Forest: 40,000 = 2 IC
Gamboge Forest: 45,000 = 1.5 IC

TOTAL IC OF BUGBEARS' POWER SO FAR: 369.5 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: LIGHT GREEN
Territories on map: Large on-map areas in the central and central-east.

PLAYER NOTES:

'Here's a quick history of "Greater Nyrond", as I like to call it:
Nyrond was hard hit by the Greyhawk Wars, with almost a hundred thousand dead, starvation, disease, and thoughts of rebelion spread like wildfire. The new king, a vibrant and young man named Lynwerd managed to save his kingdom from the predations of the Aerdy, and was now faced with even greater task of saving his kingdom from itself.
Over the next fifteen years, Lynwerd dedicated his life to the reconstruction of Nyrond. Using monies borrowed from the Urnst States, he rebuilt the smashed cities, repopulated the empty countryside, and established new trade routes, earning him the name "Lynwerd the Rebuilder".
Lynwerd also sought to provide a lasting peace in Nyrond, negotiating treaties with the remnants of once great Aerdy, often at great cost. Lynwerd surrendered all lands captured by Nyrond in the Greyhawk wars and even gifted small portions of Nyrond itself to sucure this peace, earning him the name "Lynwerd the Appeaser".
In CY598 The Duke of Urnst died leaving no heir, making Lynwerd the new Duke. Lynwerd Unified Nyrond, and the Urnsts under one banner and one king. With the influx of goods, services and Labor from the new territorres, Nyrond quickly prospered into a nation as great, if not greater than it was before the wars.
Lynwerd died in CY 603 passing the throne of Greater Nyrond to his cousin Seth Rhynnon , a high noble from the County of Urnst. Durring the Wars, a young Rhynnon, fought along side the Knights of the Shield against the armies of Iuz to liberate the Sheild Lands. Though Rhynnon has had the throne for less than a year, he is popular among the people of Greater Nyrond, especially amongst the Urnst peoples who are ecstatic to see one of their own on the throne.'

'Seth Rhynnon was born to lady Allidrane Rhynnon (age 16) nineteen years before the start of the greyhawk wars. All that is known of his father is that he was an adventuring warrior, whom Allidrane met and was suduced by. From an early age Seth demonstrated unusual strength and talent. When Seth turned 16 he left home and set out to see the world, becoming a wandering adventurer. During the war, he fought side by side with the knights of the sheild, though he never actually joined them. After the war he returned home to manage his estates. with the death of king Lynwerd, the line of successon passed to seth Rhynnon.
Notes on personality: pragmatic & practical, very much a function over form kind of guy. Treats everyone with equal respect and is not afraid to dirty his hands with hard labor. Those who have made themselves his enemy he shows no mercy. Spent his time during the Greyhawk wars as a demon hunter in the shield lands.'

'Knight Protectors of the Great Kingdom: Once a great order in the Kingdom of Aerdi, they fell into decline. The order was traditionally split between follows of Heironeous the Valorous (Lawful Good) and Hextor the Warrior (Lawful Evil) Their goal was the preservation of the Great Kingdom. Now, the Knights of Heironeous have defected, intending to reclaim Aerdi from the evil forces that have come to dominate it. Using Nyrond as their base, they intend to retake their country from without.'

  [/sblock]

CREAMSTEAK

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) creamsteak@hotmail.com
PC: Yugthulgon, Master of the Staff of Ancient Penumbra
Artifacts: The Staff of Ancient Penumbra

Powers:

- Some of the Aboleth Underdark Realms - these represent small but potent forces of aboleth, and large forces of servitor beings of all types.
- Beholder Underdark Dominions (Dominion of the Poisoned Eye, Flesh Reborn, Consuming Eye) - these represent sizeable beholder forces and servitor forces of many races.
- Allied Magic-Using Fiends - these represent sizeable forces of demons, sizeable forces of devils, sizeable forces of yugoloths, and sizeable forces of other fiends.
- Allied Psionic Fiends - these represent sizeable forces of psionic demons, sizeable forces of psionic devils, sizeable forces of psionic yugoloths, and sizeable forces of other psionic fiends.
- Illithid Underdark Dominions (The Collective Overminds) - these represent large forces of illithid, human/demihuman/humanoid cults loyal to the illithid, large forces of servitors/slaves/thralls/voidminds, forces of enslaved aberations, forces of enslaved psionic aberations, and forces of enslaved undead.
- Illithid Spelljammers - these represent a small fleet of illithid spelljamming squidships collected by the Illithid Underdark Dominions.
- Allied Free-Willed Psionic Undead - these represent small forces of psionic undead of various unique types.

POPULATION AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  Aboleth Underdark Realms: 300,000 = 14 IC
Beholder Underdark Dominions: 1,350,000 = 71 IC
Allied Magic-Using Fiends: (unknown) = N/A
Allied Psionic Fiends: (unknown) = N/A
Illithid Underdark Dominions: 2,600,500 = 150 IC
Illithid Spelljammers: (unknown) = N/A
Allied Free-Willed Psionic Undead: 42,000 = 1.5 IC

TOTAL IC OF CREAMSTEAKS' POWER SO FAR: 236.5 IC

SPECIAL NOTE: Creamsteak's power has the Alien Trait.

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: VERY DARK BLUE
Territories on map: No on-map territories. Large territories deep under the surface of Oerth from the deepest Underdark to isolated, secret, above ground locations.

PLAYER NOTES:

'The background for my faction is that the sudden absence of the dieties on Oerth (and the loss of the connection to Illsensine) resulted in a sudden break in the Illithids, thier slaves, and virtually the entire structure of society. My PC (Yugthulgon) is an amalgamation of three high "priests" of the illithids enclaves. By amalgamation, I mean that Yug'rig'noth (egoist), Thul'hur'mca (shaper), and the enslaver Istigon (telepath) were litterally bound to one single body. As such Yugthulgon has 12 tentacles instead of 4. He has 6 eyes instead of two. This aberrant emissary that was created to take control of the chaos is completely and totally nuts for what it's worth.
Yugthulgon (also called virtually any combination of the three original names at different times) killed perhaps 80% of the Mind Flayers on Oerth, mostly those of the three other psionic disciplines. However, he certainly made it a point to exercise his new power to destroy anyone with objections to his new rule. The combined Flayer-deaths, slave split off, and lack of a god to glue it together basically destroyed whatever empire they retained on Oerth.
Weakened, beaten, and otherwise crippled, Yugthulgon went in search of an artifact of his diety in order to perhaps revive some degree of unity (and end the slaughter of his own race). He recovered the Staff of Ancient Penumbra from its prison of over a thousand Githzerai monks, fists of Zouken, and illithid slayers. This made more enemies than one could have ever predicted.
So, following this, Yug united the remaining flayers (though at only 25% strength at best). In an effort that would be called blasphemy (and certainly was, resulting in some additional flayer deaths), Yug agreed to treat some of the "lesser" races like Beholders and certain demons/undead as equals.
Now, with allies in tow, Yug has quitely bided his time, watching as Technology is developed by the surface above. Yug firmly believes that technology serves some eldritch purpose which sealed out the gods, and possibly even magic and psionic power later. Because of this, Yug sees this "power" in a very negative way, and has slowly been building his armies of war to do two things: Subjugate those who were offered "equality" but rejected it, and to COMPLETELY destroy both the demons who brought the tech, and thier technology.'

[/sblock]

DEMON ATHIEST - TEMPLATE AND ROSTER INCOMPLETE

[sblock]

E-Mail: UNKNOWN
PC: unknown
Artifacts: unknown

Power:

- The Shadow Guild - (unclear on description)

  POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

The Shadow Guild and it's Forces: (unknown) = ?

Special Note on Demon Athiest's power: The Shadow Guild has the Infiltrator Trait

  TOTAL IC OF DEMON ATHIESTS' POWER SO FAR:   Unknown

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: DARK RED

[/sblock]

DEVILISH

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) devilishd@yahoo.com
PC: Acererak the Demilich
Notable NPCs: The High Leader of the Solistarim (human wizard, over 30th level, lawful evil)
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Acererak and the Tomb of Horrors - these represent an extraordinarily powerful suel demilich, small but extremely potent forces of servitor beings of all types, small but extremely potent forces of constructs, possible sizeable forces of servitor beings, and possible allies of various, strange, and unguessable (but extremely potent) nature.
- Blackmoor - this represents sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of abominations, and possibly other forces.
- The Solistarim (East Black Ice, West Black Ice, off-map territories) - these represent the High Leader (human wizard, over 30th level, lawful evil), a very large and extraordinarily powerful cabal of evil wizards, a sizeable number of liches, very large forces of abominations, large forces of humans, very large forces of certain kinds of demihumans, very large forces of certain kinds of humanoids, very large forces of undead, large forces of devils, sizeable forces of beings from the elemental plane of fire, sizeable forces of giants, sizeable forces of dragons, and other forces (notable races include: flannae human, deep dwarf, dark gnome, sahuagin, lizard man, lizard king, illithid, aboleth, beholder, neogi, umber hulk, efreet, salamander, blue dragon, other lawful evil dragons, and other lawful evil races.)
- The Cold Marshes - these represent large forces of abominations, sizeable forces of humanoids, large forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of undead, and possibly other forces.
- The Vast Swamp - this represents sizeable forces of abominations of great power and bizarre nature, small forces of feral elves, small forces of humanoids, small forces of (normal) abominations, large forces of neutral and evil animals, and large forces of free-willed undead.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Acererak and his Minions in the Tomb of Horrors: 30,000 = 1.2 IC
Blackmoor: 220,000 = 9 IC
The Solistarim (all territories on-map and off-map) 6,500,000 = 320 IC
The Cold Marshes: 20,000 = 0,6 IC
The Vast Swamp: 34,000 = 1 IC

TOTAL IC OF DEVILISHS' POWER SO FAR: 331.8 IC


Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: VIOLET
Color on map desired by Devilish: UNKNOWN
Territories on map: On-map territories in the southeast and northwest, extending off-map to the north. Off-map territory to the north of the Black Ice, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

'The Solistarim are a confederation of lawful evil race. They are a dictatorship-magocracy under their High Leader. Mages, even powerful mages, are commonplace, and run almost every part of the government apparatus, so it could be said that theirs is a Magocracy. These mages observe a strict code of service and duty, and all look upon the High Leader as the One and True God (thus, it could be said theirs is a Theocratic Magocracy.)
All the other Solistarim either look upon the mages as semi-divine or divine messengers of the High Leader, or at the least they are scared witless by them. The unbreakable unity of these mages, their unswearing and usually fanatical loyalty to the High Leader, and their absolute tyranny over everyone else, is what has allowed all these disparate and violent races to coexist.
Indeed, the Solistarim are cosmopolitan. Members of all the Solistari races freely mingle in their great fortress cities in the Godspires, in their Underdark cities, in the undersea cities, and in the swamp cities. Individual attitudes, cultures, and preferences have been crushed under the heel of a omnipresent culture of service, loyalty, and tireless effort for the society.
That is to say, for the average Solistari, the attitude is as follows: you exist to serve and advancing the Nation. You're life is dedicated to serving and advancing the Nation. The greatest accomplishment in life is serving and advancing the Nation. The highest of all ethics and morality is service to, and advancement of, the Nation.
Families enforce this discipline upon their children immediately upon toddlerhood. Somewhere between the age of 3 and 7, children male and female are taken for training (as in Sparta in ancient Greece) in what the Solistarim determine them to be the most qualified for: mage, cleric, fighter, etc.
Afterwards, in their teens typically (equivalent) the men and women of the Solistarim are put to work in the armed forces, and after many tours of duty may be released for more domestic duties. At this point, they can advance within the society, and those who achieve the most are often rewarded with great honor, nobility, ranks and title. Some can even aspire to join the ranks of the (so called) semi-divine minions of the High Leader. And go on to divine ascension and become his (so called) divine servants! (Since Divine Ascension is conceivably possible in this IR, perhaps the High Leader may become a demigod, and his mage followers actual divine servants!)
There is a remnant of local culture in each racial group that has not been crushed under the heel of conformity, but it is limited. The law is absolute, covers almost every aspect of life, and is enforced rigorously.
There is zero tolerance for lawbreaking. Minor lawbreaking invokes severe punishment and brainwashing in a reform center. Major lawbreakers are killed. Traitors (which covers a broad spectrum of offenses) are made grisly examples of. The Solistarim revel in seeing traitors destroyed, for they see them as just that: traitors, morally and ethically bankrupt, beings to hate and despise for their actions against their brethren.
This is the case for the flannae humans, dark dwarves, dark gnomes, and kobolds, the founding races of the Solistarim. The illithid have their own form of communal tyranny, but the High Leader long ago subverted the Elder Brain and with it the communal awareness of the illithid: they now tow the Solistari line.
The dragons are held in awe by the average Solistari, and the dragons live by a slightly different set of rules: they have greater freedom. Nonetheless, they are loyal to the High Leader and his agents, and they are loyal to those they have bonded with.
The lizard men, sahuagin, and giants were induced to become allies of the Solistarim, and afterwards Solistari culture slowly poisoned it's way into their lives, until they were copying the Solistari way in most respects. From there, it was a short hop for the High Leader to fully integrate them into mainstream Solistari society.
The beholders and aboleth serve the Solistarim and obey the rules out of fear and awe of the High Leader and his mages. Those who refused to obey the laws are either dead or under powerful magical compulsions to obey (especially the incredibly anti-social aboleth, for whom magical compulsion seemed the only answer to gaining their cooperation.)
The lich lords of the Solistarim have their own pact with the High Leader. The lesser undead fanatical in their loyalty to the High Leader, his mages, the lichlords, and the dark clerics of the Solistarim.
The fire elementals, salamanders, and efreet are NOT a part of mainstream Solistari society, and generally keep apart. After all, their homes are places most Solistari could not survive in for long anyways. However, these races hold the the High Leader and his minions in fear and awe (and some do worship him as a diety) and they are faithful and loyal to the Solistari cause.
The Gith mercenaries are semi-independent. They are tolerated in Solistari cities because of their perceived use. The Gith themselves look upon the Solistari as rather insane employers, but since the pay is good and the potential for pillage very great they don't complain. And Gith society is itself highly militant and disciplined, so there is common ground of a sort between Gith and Solistari.
The neogi are tolerated. The neogi, in turn, tolerate the Solistarim. That's saying something, too, since the neogi are as anti-social as the aboleth. However, they fear the High Leader, he has magical compulsions on them, he pays them well, so they somehow have integrated in. And the neogi and their umber hulk slaves do make for excellent spies, scouts, and special forces.
The devils work with the High Leader and his mages, and are held in fear and awe by the populace in general. They alone are exempt from the rules, while mingling freely in Solistari society. However, the devils make a point of obeying the laws (whether they respect the law or not), and devils are a common sight in Solistari cities.

The Solistarim aren't about racial hatred.
The Solistarim are about the certain knowledge that the Flanaess is their backyard, and a bunch of squatters and loiterers are sitting on their property, and these worthless bums, rabble, and riff-raff have refused to leave when politely asked to do so.
Since the bums and riff-raff refuse to move, they will just have to be evicted. If that means killing them all, down to the least and the last, because they insist on fighting, then so be it.
The Solistarim point an accusing finger at Iuz. Here, they say, is an insane demon demigod who is running amok and wrecking their (the Solistari) backyard with his pathetic humanoid slaves and hordes of conjured demons.
The Solistarim also point the finger at the Oeridians. They can't run a kingdom (Aerdi, Nyrond, Furyondy, others), they can't impose order (witness the chaos of the Greyhawk Wars), they can't run an economy (Aerdi, Nyrond, Furyondy, others), and in the end they destroyed their own capital city and other major centers of population! (witness Rauxes, other cities, and the whole realm of Medegia.) As riff-raff, these oerdian humans have to go.
The Solistarim really don't like elves, or drow. Indeed, they think of them the way we'd think of mosquitos infesting our backyard. Or cockroaches. Or ants. Or other vermin. A Flanaess free of elves and drow (the Solistarim do not distinguish: an elf is an elf, and the only good elf is a dead elf) will be a cleaner, neater place.
Likewise, any elves up in Greyspace are like bird droppings falling on the new roof. It has to stop. It's time to shoot some birds.
Regardless of what others might say of this thinking ... the Solistarim consider themselves reasonable, ethical, moral people. They are proud of their hard work, their capacity to endure suffering and adversary, their achievements in magical research, building of great cities, and otherwise, and their rational approach to an irrational and hostile world.
  The Solistarim do not control the City of the Gods. Their forays into it have met with repeated disaster.
However, the Solistarim do hold the alliegance of the nation of Blackmoor and the surrounding marches, along with all the lands down to the Burneal Forest.'

[/sblock]

EDENA OF NEITH

[sblock]

E-Mail: edelaith@TWMI.rr.com
PC: Velsharess Eclavdra, Drow Priestess 23rd / Wizard 18th / Warrior 12th (Epic 33)
Artifacts: The Scepter of Lordly Might, the Crown of Lordly Might, the Orb of Lordly Might
Other Items: The Violated Horns (gift from Iuz.)

Powers:

- Empire of Eclavdor (a confederation of 100 drow cities (The Fabulous One Hundred, as it were) from every part of the continent of Oerik, this new empire (capital city Erelhei-Cinlu in the Vault of the Drow) represents very large forces of drow, extraordinarily large forces of servitor races, sizeable forces of assorted servitor abominations, sizeable forces of assorted servitor undead, and sizeable forces of the unseelie.
- Geoff - this represents sizeable forces of giants, and sizeables force of humanoids.
- Empire of the Yuan-Ti - this represents large forces of yuan-ti, large forces of assorted servitor races, small forces of abominations, and small forces of servitor and free-willed undead.

POPULATION AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  The 3 Drow Cities under the Barbarian Seameast (45,000 drow, 120,000 servitors)
  The 8 Drow Cities under the Tharquish Empire and Ishtarland (120,000 drow, 320,000 servitors)
  The 11 Drow Cities under the Empire of Lynn (165,000 drow, 440,000 servitors)
  The 3 Drow Cities under Enllaves (45,000 drow, 120,000 servitors)
  The 6 Drow Cities under the Red Kingdom (90,000 drow, 240,000 servitors)
  The 3 Drow Cities under Erypt (45,000 drow, 120,000 servitors)
  The 4 Drow Cities under the Mare Mysticum and Gigantea (60,000 drow, 160,000 servitors)
  The 15 Drow Cities under the Celestial Imperium (225,000 drow, 600,000 servitors)
  The 12 Drow Cities under the Khanates and Orcreich (180,000 drow, 480,000 servitors)
  The 3 Drow Cities under Komal (45,000 drow, 120,000 servitors)
  The 4 Drow Cities under the Baklunish Lands (75,000 drow, 160,000 servitors)
  The 7 Drow Cities under Zingia and Nippon (105,000 drow, 280,000 servitors)
  The 1 Drow City under the Nippon Dominion (15,000 drow, 40,000 servitors)
  The 7 Drow Cities under Hempmonaland (105,000 drow, 280,000 servitors)
  The 12 Drow Cites under the Flanaess (180,000 drow, 480,000 servitors)
  Servitor Undead (100,000 undead)
  Unseelie Allies (100,000 unseelie)

 Total Drow: 1,500,000 = 80 IC
Total Servitor Races: 4,000,000 = 200 IC
Undead: 100,000 = 4 IC
Unseelie: 100,000 = 3 IC
Geoff (East Geoff, Geoff, North Geoff, West Dim Forest) 150,000 = 7 IC
Empire of the Yuan-Ti: 2,000,000 (yuan-ti, servitor races, all others) = 100 IC
The Ice Elves of the Adri: 90,000 = 4 IC.

TOTAL IC OF EDENA OF NEITHS' POWER: 398 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: ORANGE-RED
Territories on map: Krestible, West Dim Forest, Tors, Jerlea Shores, Tangles, Celene Hills, Bright Hills, Onnwal Headlands, Denzac Isle, Kelten, Knurl, Hestmark Peaks: each area represents a territory held by a nearby Underdark Drow City. East Geoff. Geoff. North Geoff. The West Dim Forest. Off-map territories across all of Oerik and Hempmonland, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

  'Eclavdra looked at the portents, divined the future, and saw doom for her people.  Afterwards, long ago, she took it upon herself to thwart that doom and see her people survive the coming challenge, whatever it might turn out to be.  Eclavdra said then:  Is not survival of the drow, individually and as a people, not the will and way of Lolth?  
  Eclavdra used the Scepter of Lordly might to unite the city of Erelhei-Cinlu behind her, then sought out the Crown and Orb of Lordly Might, and ultimately found them.  
  She used the three combined to give herself divine stature among her people, and with this stature, began a unification of the drow, going city by city.  After long years of dedicated work, she united the strongest 100 cities of the drow, and transformed drow society from it's normal controlled anarchy into a highly disciplined war machine.  And Eclavdra named the new empire she had created after herself, calling it Eclavdor.
  In Eclavdor today, drow society runs under a triad.  There is the war machine, and the society created to maintain it.  Think of the Soviet Union under Stalin during World War II as an analogy.  There are the Drow Exalted, who are the secret service, special forces, and counterespionage forces all merged together.   Think of Section One from the film (and series) La Femme Nikita.  Finally, there is the religious war.  To survive is to be loyal to Lolth.  To die is to fail and betray Lolth.  Survival equals loyalty.  They are all one and the same.  Death equals disloyalty. (those who die fighting so the rest will survive are considered loyal)  They, also, are all one and the same.  The loyal will sit at Lolth's side in paradise forever.  The disloyal, the treasonous, will burn forever in the deepest pit of the Abyss.  Thus, survival equals loyalty and paradise.  Death (with the exception noted above) equals disloyalty and damnation.  These three concepts are the triad of current drow culture and society in Eclavdor, and sustain the empire in all it's endeavors.
  As for the servitor races, they are fed only to be kept alive.  They are kept alive only to work.  They are worked until they die.
  Some of the Unseelie, the dark faerie, have become allies due to their similar natures to the dark elves.  Indeed, many sages consider drow to be dark faerie themselves.
  It isn't a pretty picture.'  

  'Who is Eclavdra?
  That is a mystery that even Iuz has not solved.
  She is quite sane.  She is both intelligent and wise.  Some say she is pragmatic, and some say she is a wild girl.  Some even call her a free spirit, yet it is known she is very devoted to Lolth and the way of Lolth.  Many think of her as a wily diplomat, good with words, and others disagree.  Some say she is horrifically cruel and sadistic, others say she is merely callous.  All know her as soft spoken and gentle mannered, even in battle and in other arduous circumstances.  She is generally thought of as a person who enjoys hands-on work, doing jobs herself and hesitant to delegate authority to others.  And all agree she is driven, hard working, and astonishingly tireless and enduring.
  What does Eclavdra look like?
  She is the photo negative of a comely elven maiden just come to womanhood. Her hair falls to her hips and is soft and snow white, her eyes are almond shaped and striking scarlet in the light, her face gentle, her nose soft, her ears cherubic, and her lips pouting. Her figure is slim, shapely, and almost fragile. Her non-glossy skin, smooth and soft, is as black as an elven maids' raven hair.
  Typically, Eclavdra wears magical adamantine mail, which fits her form like a second skin, is almost as soft as velvet, and is utterly weightless. She wears robes of royal purple, wears a belt of mithril, and carries twin long swords of a strange, black appearance. The Scepter of Lordly Might, graceful and eloquent in it's worked mithril, rests at her hip when she is not carrying it. The Crown appears as a beautiful tiara on her head, and the Orb appears as a large gemstone at the end of a necklace of mithril beads around her neck.'

' Gift from Iuz to Eclavdra isn't just souvenir ... Violated Horns are worth 3000 gp in free trade, and are priceless when You are with nowhere to run, and goody two shoes on Your tail. It will Recall person to the place of it's creation, Iuz's Altar in this case, when broken.
And one, more important thing. Iuz watches!'

'Concerning the Ice Elves, they are an ancient elven civilization that fell prey to an artifact of cold. This artifact froze them all, effectively putting them and their entire realm in the heart of Adri Forest in suspended animation. Now they are free again, and these evil elves aren't real happy with the turn of events in the world since their time.'

[/sblock]

ELUVAN

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) somebodys_fool@hotmail.com
PC: Arden Leonson, King Arden I of Keoland and High Councillor of the League of Athyr, Human Paladin 32
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

The League of Athyr (Nations of Bissel, Furyondy, Gran March, Keoland, Sterich, the Duchy of Ulek, Veluna, the Free City of Verbobonc: The Knights of the Hart, the Knights of Holy Shielding, the Knights of the Watch: the Wild Coast: the Lorridges, the Lortmil Mountains, the Good Hills, the Kron Hills, the Stark Mounds: the Axewood, the Dapple Forest, part of the Dim Forest, the Gnarley Forest, the Iron Forest, the Silverwood, the Welkwood: The Silent Ones of Keoland) - these represent very large forces of demihumans, very large forces of humans, very large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and shrubs, very large forces of faerie, and possible underwater allies in the Whyestil and Nyr Dyv.
  Celestial Allies of the League of Athyr - these represent a small but very potent force of beings from the upper planes, such as the deva and the eladrin.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Bissel (all territories on-map) 300,000 = 15 IC
Furyondy (all territories on-map) 3,000,000 = 160 IC
North Geoff: 50,000 = 2 IC
Gran March (all territories on-map) 510,000 = 25 IC
Keoland (all territories on-map) 3,600,000 = 200 IC
Sterich (all territories on-map) 290,000 = 13 IC
Duchy Of Ulek (all territories on-map) 800,000 = 42 IC
Veluna (all territories on-map) 1,200,000 = 64 IC
Free City of Verbobonc: 300,000 = 16 IC
The Knights of the Hart: (unknown) = N/A
The Knights of Holy Shielding: (unknown) = N/A
The Knights of the Watch: N/A
The Wild Coast (all territories on-map) 400,000 = 16 IC
The Lorridges (all territories on-map) 50,000 = 2 IC
The Lortmil Mountains (all territories on-map and off) 980,000 = 58 IC
The Good Hills (Counts as a part of Keoland)
The Kron Hills 60,000 = 3 IC
The Stark Mounds 30,000 = 1 IC
The Axewood: (Counts as a part of Keoland/Duchy of Ulek)
The Dapple Forest: (Counts as a part of Furyondy)
Part of the Dim Forest: 50,000 = 1,5 IC
The Gnarley Forest 40,000 = 1.4 IC
The Iron Forest: N/A
The Silverwood (Counts as a part of the Duchy of Ulek)
The Welkwood 55,000 = 2 IC
The Silent Ones of Keoland: N/A
Celestial Allies of the League of Athyr:  NO RULING FROM SERPENTEYE

TOTAL IC OF ELUVANS' POWER SO FAR: 622 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: REDDISH-PURPLE
Territories on map: On-map territories covering most of the central-west and southwest Flanaess.

PLAYER NOTES:

'Following the Greyhawk War, Keoland was left in sorry shape. Once the most powerful and influential land in the entirety of the Sheldomar valley, in the war that was to shape the future of much of the Flanaess it had no cohesive policy and achieved nothing. In negotiations, the leader's indecisiveness proved sufficient to ensure that Keoland's allies were overrun whilst King Skotti dithered and wondered whether to interfere. Militarily, the once-great land suffered losses and humiliations on all sides and lost territory and influence.
Post-war, the land found itself in a weaker position than it had been for many years since. It badly needed time to rebuild and regenerate its economy, and confidence in the country's rulers was low after their mistakes in the war. When Skotti was assassinated in a plot by Cedrian of Dorlin to take the throne, the country descended into civil war. The noble houses squabbled amongst themselves for power, and for some time disorder reigned.
When finally this was curtailed, it occurred in dramatic fashion. Arden Leonson, the youngest son of a minor noble house in the Gran March, marched into Niole Dra with a small but resplendent contingent of knights and, nervous but determined, stood up in the town square and announced that he had been sent a vision from Heironeous showing him that he must unite Keoland under his banner and restore order and greatness to the country once again. He spoke with courage, power, and conviction, but of course it amounted to very little. He stood no chance of convincing the people that mattered that he should be handed control of the country.
He persevered, however. At first he had little success. But on the occassion of his seventh speech in the capital of Keoland, his divine mandate was proven beyond a shadow of a doubt. As he spoke, the clouds above him parted and a sunbeam reached down to touch him. Bathed in divine radiance he continued his speech with ever-increasing fervour, and as he did so his audience watched stunned as a Celestial host numbering several hundred descended and knelt behind him, bowing their heads to the young knight.
The result was electric. Word travelled across the country lightning-fast that a messiah had come, a Paladin with a divine mandate to rule the country. Supporters flocked to him, and though he still had a struggle ahead of him, he eventually succeeded in taking the Throne of the Lion and restoring peace and order to the land, as well as using his heritage to reforge strong links with the Gran March.
He did not rest long on his laurels, however. He led the country wisely and well, and under his leadership it prospered once again. In his third year on the throne, as the country's affairs were once again seeming in order, disaster struck as the creatures overruning Sterich set their sights on eastward expansion. The County of Flen and the March of Mandismoor came under attack, and it was all the Keoish forces could do to slow their relentless progress.
Arden made a spectacular speech asking for aid from his immediate neighbours, appealing to his already strong alliance with the Gran March and bidding the County of Ulek and the Duchy of Ulek to imagine how things would be if they were faced with the prospect of worrying not only about the Principlality's struggle against the Orcish hordes, but were faced with the immediate prospect of monstrous invasion from the West as well.
The Duchy of Ulek and the Gran March both responded by sending strong military forces to aid Keoland in their efforts to push the invaders back. The County of Ulek, however, perhaps feeling secure in its more remote location from Keoland, sent its sympathies but nothing else. The aid that was sent was enough, however, and the monstrous atatckers suffered a number of crushing defeats and wer epushed back. Feeling that the threat of the monsters of Sterich could no longer be allowed to exist on Keoland's doorstep, and that Keoland should make good on its obligation to aid Sterich in its time of need, Arden then launched a retributive crusade to push the evil creatures out of Sterich and allow its people to return home. He was successful, and with Keoland's help Sterich has been able to restore itself to some semblance of a functioning nation once again.
With the recent cataclysmic events, the alliance between these four lands has been renewed. They have each felt that they need an additional bulwark of strength in these times, and have rallied together under Arden's banner, calling themselves the Kingdom of Athyr, meaning 'phoenix' in the Celestial tongue. As the gravity of the situation has become apparent, many other like-minded powers in the region have also flocked to Arden's leadership, believing that a strong alliance will be necessary to withstand the coming storm.'

'The bowels of Irongate comprise many levels of a vast underground city that houses hundreds of citizens. Here, minor traffic with Mitrik in Veluna is maintained through a magical gateway.'

'The Silent Ones of Keoland: This order of mages and diviners possess some of the last of Suel magic. The Tower of Silence rises hundreds of feet into the air in a location a day's ride from the Keoish capitol of Niole Dra. They are lead by Mohrgyr the Old (N, Male Human, Wizard 20) and have been known to oppose those who seek dangerous magical power. They are not pleased with the emergence of the Scarlet Brotherhood.'

'Knights of the Hart: This order is further broken down into the Knights of Furyondy, the Knights of Veluna, and the knights of the High Forest. They have vowed to oppose Iuz.'

'Knights of Holy Shielding: This group once ruled the Shield Lands before Iuz triumphed over them. They are lead by Lady Katarina of Walworth and by her chidr aid Knight Bnanneret Incossee of the Bronze Band (LG male human, Ftr 13) a Flan General. Many are paladins, fighters or clerics of Heironeous.'

'Knights of the Watch: Traditionally suspicious of barbarian Baklunish raiders, and too often prejudiced against the Baklunish, they are lead by the Grandiose Imperial Wyvern Hugo of Geoff (LN, Fighter 16). Popular deities among its membership are St. Cuthmbert, Heironeous, Pholtus, Allitur, and Mahayeine. They are split between the Knights of the Watch and the less traditional Knights of Dispatch, who do not hate the Baklunish but hate those who have invaded Geoff as well as Iuz. The Knights of the Watch tend to be mystically inclined and comprised of fighters, clerics, and paladins, while the Knights of the Dispatch tend to have more fighters, rangers, clerics and rogues.'

  [/sblock]

  FORSAKEN ONE (New Claim)

[sblock]

  E-Mail: NukemUntilTheyGlow[at]hotmail[dot]com
  PC: unknown
  Artifacts: unknown

  Powers:

  The Ethergaunt Enclave - this represents 10 black ethergaunts, 50 white ethergaunts, and 500 red ethergaunts ... these represent a small but extraordinarily powerful and capable race of humanoid-type beings who once hailed from Oerth, and now reside in the Ethereal Plane (they want Oerth back.)

  POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

   The Ethergaunt Enclave: 500 = N/A

  TOTAL IC OF FORSAKEN ONES' POWER SO FAR: 0 IC

  SPECIAL NOTES:  Forsaken One's Ethergaunt power begins with a value of 4 in the Technological Arms Race (instead of the normal starting value of 1.)  They also begin with the Alien Trait.

  DRAWINGS OF THE ETHERGAUNT:

Black Ethergaunt:  http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/ff_gallery/50358.jpg
White Ethergaunt:  http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/ff_gallery/50118.jpg
Red Ethergaunt:  http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/ff_gallery/50357.jpg

  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: BRIGHT BLUE
Territories on map: No on-map territories. Large off-map territories to the far west, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

  PLAYER NOTES:

  Concerning the Ethergaunt:

  'A huge 2 mile high zigurat in the middle of a red rocked desert/plain isn't really a hidden stronghold.'

  'Travelers to the Ethereal Plane report vast fields of nothingness, roiling fog cloaking a barren landscape. Sometimes, however, they come upon fantastic stone pyramids or cyclopean menhirs topped with flashing magical flames, relics of an ancient race. Knowledgeable scholars refer to the fearsome creators of these structures as ethergaunts, after their emaciated, delicate frames. An advanced culture that abandoned the Material Plane more then 10,000 years ago, the ethergaunts are finally comming back, with a vengeance.
  Adult ethergaunts stand 8 feet tall and resemble extraordinarily thin humanoids. An ethergaunt's long, thin arms reach to mid-calf; each hand has three agile fingers and a thumb. An inhuman face caps a short neck that protrudes from the center of the creature's chest, giving the ethergaunt a somewhat stooped appearance. Because few creatures gaze upon an ethergaunt's face without taking severe damage to their psyches, the creatures have develloped bisected masks and exosceletons that serve to give them a somewhat humanlike appearance. Dozens of colorful, prehensile tendrils emerge from behind the mask like a mane of thick, fleshy hair. The faceplate resembles a featureless porcelain visage, and the mask's color reveals the ethergaunt's role in the creatures' pragmatic society. Red ethergaunts serve the race as scientists and explorers. White ethergaunts manage the reds' affairs and form the primairy government of the race. The dreaded black ethergaunts control the entire society of ethergaunts; fewer then one hundred blacks are thought to exists. Other colors and roles may exist.
  Ethergaunts have a great disdain for the creatures that have inhabited 'their world' since their ancient departure. They have progressed technologically and philisophically to a point where they consider most inhabitants of the Material Plane no more relevant then insects. While they see themselves as beyond good and evil in the classic sense, they are not pleased at the current infestation of their old home, and have set upon the most devastating extermination in history.
  Ethergaunts communicate with each other by wriggling their head tendrils, which transmits a psychic 'soundprint' identifiable as language to other ethergaunts within normal hearing range. They occasionally communicate with members of Material Plane races by revealing their true faces to one of the creature's cohorts and using that dominated ally as a psychic puppet-envoy. In such communications, the ethergaunts refer to themselves as the Khen-zai. Ethergaunts communicate with each other using their own language, Khen-zai, which cannot be learned by those who lack their unique anatomy. Most know a smattering of other languages---usually tongues plucked from the minds of enslaved envoys. Comman additional languages include Common, Draconic, Dwarven, and Elven.

  Ethergaunt society

  Ethergaunt society serves the dual goals of philisophical progress and self-preservation. The Khen-zai define progress as the culling of emotion in order to approach perfect rationality. They define self-reservation as the removal of any threat to their carefully developed objective philosophy. The inhabitants of the Material Plane threaten both philosophy and preservation, and hence must be destroyed.
  Rigidly stratified through an immutable caste system, an ethergaunt's role in society is largely defined by the actions (or lack thereof) of its predecessors. The Khen-zai long ago eliminated irrational ambition by ensuring that no ethergaunt can ever achieve a greater status. Once during its lifetime, however, an ethergaunt can produce a young Khen-zai through asexual reproduction. The child's caste, hence the color it will bear upon its faceplate for its entire life, is decided before it is born by a cadre of black ethergaunts who weigh the achievements of the child?s ancestors before assigning the child's caste.
  Ethergaunts gather in small communities known as enclaves, usually situated around a large central pyramid that serves as a center of learning for the entire comminity. The largest such settlements boast as many as ten black ethergaunts, fifty white ethergaunts and as many as five hundred reds.

  Ethergaunt items

  Ethergaunts have developed a number of technological marvels. Because the race shuns art or pleasure, most such devices facilitate one of two activities: genocide or the eradication of religious devotion. Though the features of these objects resemble those of magic items, the objects are in fact technological and are not affected by spells such as antimagic field. Only ethergaunts have the knowledge and skill to build or maintain these devices.

  Example weapons:

  Etherblade: Resembling a short glaive topped with a hollow barrel, this favored weapon of the ethergaunts can fire a ray of force as a ranged touch attack for 1d6 points of damage. The etherblade ray has an increment of 40 feet. The weapon can fire 50 times before it is exhausted. It cannot be recharged.
  An etherblade can be used as a two-handed weapon in melee combat to deal 1d10 points of slashing damage. A fully charges etherblade has a marker price of 800 gp.

  Doubt Bomb: This ceramic sphere contains a chemical mixture intented to overstimulate the 'doubt centers' in the brain. The bomb can be thrown as a grenadelike weapon. A thrown bomb shatters on impact, creating a cloud of poisonous gas in a 10-foot spread (initial and secondairy damage 1d6 Wisdom, Fort DC 15 negates). Ethergaunts are immune to the effects of doubt bombs.
  A doubt bomb has a market price of 500 gp.

  Notes of importance about Ethergaunts:

  -  The weakest of the race, namely the reds, are CR 9, cast spells as a level 9 wizard and have at least 23 intelligence and are immune to 2nd level arcane spells and lower. These are the dumbest and weakest of their race. These are the ethergaunt grunts and they are brighter then the brightest human mage.
  -  Population seems stagnant due to that each member of the race can only procreate one time which produces a single sibling.
  -  White ethergaunts are CR 13 and cast spells as a level 13 wizard, have 27 int and are immune to arcane spells of 4th level and lower.
  -  Black ethergaunts are CR 17 and cast spells as a level 17 wizard, have 31 int and are immune to arcane spells of 6th level and lower.
  -  All ethergaunts can dominate monster 3 times a day.
  -  Seeing an ethergaunts real face (which it can show as a free action by opening its faceplates) drains 1d4 points of intelligence, wisdom and charisma.
  -  Every single member of this race can Teleport.
  -  Every single member of this race can cast mass destruction spells as fireball, but even worse, spells like firebrand.

  This makes the whole race more intelligent then the most intelligent of 99% of all other races that exist by far. Not even noting that this is the race without a single class level applied to them....'

  Notes from Serpenteye concerning the Ethergaunt:

  '*  All Ethergaunts would indeed be Elite or Epic in power, and you would get more Elite PLs and Epic PLs than any other faction. Obviously, this makes you very, very dangerous.
  *  To balance your PLs, and to reflect the very low number of Ethergaunts in existance your population would be tiny and your IC negligible. It will be possible for you to increase your population with conquest of course, but it will be hard for you to maintain control over a large empire since you have no Regular PLs and your Elite and Epic PLs do not represent a large number of people. Exterminating all of the lower life forms might actually be your best option, unless you manage to intimidate some worthy NPC faction to ally with you..
  You would only be in control of one enclave of Ethergaunts, and your population wouldn't exceed 500 individuals.
  *  Due to what was written above it will be very difficult for you to increase your power, in absolute terms not relative ones. You will have enough PLs to research 10th level magic quickly, but you won't be strong enough to actually cast any 10th level spells... I'll see how it works out when I assign PLs, but going that route would in all likelyhood do you more harm than good.
  *  Your stated objective would, if executed openly without the political support of other factions, make you a target of a lot (if not all) other factions. All factions have Elite and Epic PLs, and put together they vastly outnumber you. Their hordes of Regulars could also pose a major threat. Your armies could put up one hell of a fight, though, and against a minor coalition of only a few other factions you would have a decent chance of winning if you played as well as I know you can, but it will not be easy.
  *  In summary, you're a major threat on turn one but as the game progresses your relative position is likely to steadily worsen. It would seem you have little to gain from attaining your goals, in terms of power.
(Just an analysis, of course, you will be able to affect the outcome. In fact, I know you will.)
  All things considered, I think it's a damn cool faction you've chosen to play and your claim is granted.'

  Further notes from Serpenteye on the Ethergaunt:

  'All planes are cut off, except for the parts of the Ethereal and the Astral planes which are coterminous with (covering the same space as) the Crystal Sphere of Oerth. Forsaken Ones Ethergaunts had the good fortune of being in that very small and completely sealed off region of the Ethereal Plane.'

  [/sblock]

GUILT PUPPY: MAPMAKER OF THE 5TH IR

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) craylor@rowf.net
PC: The Elder Brothers (titles, classes, ranks, levels, alignments unknown, and possibly unknowable) and Abbon Craylor, Rogue 17th level / Monk 8th level, alignment unknown
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- The Scarlet Brotherhood - this represents a powerful secret faction of suel monks/assassins/others and very large and potent forces of suel humans.

- Areas under the control of the Scarlet Brotherhood - these represent all of the nations and areas given below:

- The Frost Barbarians - these represent sizeable forces of suel humans of a neutral bent, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of abominations, small forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces. This nation is famous for it's viking style ships.
- The Ice Barbarians - these represent small forces of suel humans of a neutral bent, small forces neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, and small forces of unseelie.
- The Snow Barbarians - these represent sizeable forces of suel humans, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, small forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces. The nation is also famous for it's viking style ships.
- Hempmonaland territories (East Hempmonaland, Pelisso Swamp, West Hempmonaland) - these represent very large forces of humans, large forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, and exotic forces including possible dragons.
- The Lordship of the Isles (Aerdi Major, Aerdi Minor, Aerdi Rock, East Oljaat, East Sulward, Ekul Island, Midisle, North Duxchan, South Duxchan, West Oljaat, West Sulward, Wild Duxchan, Wild Oljaat) - these represent large forces of humans, small forces of humanoids, and small forces of servitor demihumans.
- the Hold of the Sea Princes (Hokar, Port Joli, the Hold of the Sea Princes, Westkeep: Flotsam Isle, Fairwind Isle, Jetsom Isle: Hool Marshes, Hool Valley) - these represent sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of servitor demihumans, sizeable forces of humanoids, large forces of abominations, large forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces.
- The Tilvanot Peninsula (Ekul, Kro Kerlep, Spine Ridge, Tilvanot Coast, Tilvanot Flats, Tilvanot Jungle, Tilvanot Plateau) - this represents very large forces of Hempmonaland servitor humans, large forces of other servitor humans, large forces of servitor demihumans, large forces of servitor humanoids, large forces of abominations, sizeable forces of undead, and possibly other forces.
- The Coastline of the Amedio Jungle (all territories on-map) - these represent sizeable forces of humans, very large forces of abominations, very large forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of unseelie, and strange and exotic forces unknown to any but the Scarlet Brotherhood.
  -  The Loftwood - this represents small forces of humanoids, small forces of neutral and evil animals, small forces of abominations, and small forces of unseelie
  -  Timberway Forest - this represents small forces of neutral and evil animals, small forces of abominations, and small forces of unseelie 

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Scarlet Brotherhood: 120,000 = N/A

Areas under the control of the Scarlet Brotherhood:

The Frost Barbarians: 300,000 = 10 IC
The Ice Barbarians: 300,000 = 10 IC
The Snow Barbarians: 400,000 = 15 IC
Hepmonaland Territories: 4,900,000 = 174 IC
The Lordship of the Isles: 525,000 = 26 IC
The Hold of the Sea Princes: 840,000 = 40 IC
The Tilvanot Peninsula: 1,064,000 = 60 IC
The Coastline of the Amedio Jungle: 340,000 = 14 IC
The Loftwood: 10,000 = 0,4
Timberway Forest: 20,000 = 0,6

TOTAL IC OF GUILT PUPPYS' POWER SO FAR: 350 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: BRIGHT RED
Territories on map: The Tilvanot Peninsula and possible other territories on-map, on-map Hempmonaland. Off-map territories in Hempmonaland to the southeast, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

'I'll be playing on behalf of the Elder Brothers, the elite of the Scarlet Brotherhood. Their names, powers, and numbers are unknown, even within much of the organization (and perhaps even to one another), but it is generally assumed that they are a mixture of monks, wizards, rogues, and clerics of Wee Jas, each around twentieth level. (Although the public doctrine of the Scarlet Brotherhood shuns magic, it is clear that this is not put into practice among the higher ranking members... Indeed, the deeper one looks at the organization, the less it appears that they have any coherent doctrine at all.)
As for the organization itself, its true politics and hierarchy are obscured by a careful system of secrecy. First, all members are required to take an oath to divulge as little information as possible, including that given to members lower in rank, or, more accurately, members who are under one's authority. Second, all members who hold any authority are instructed to give intentionally misleading and inaccurate information to their lowers, and are generally made to understand, themselves, that some of the information they are given is misleading.
As a result of this, attempts to infiltrate and unravel the organization's true structure have lead only to the conclusion that it may be impossible to unravel. Instances have been uncovered in which authority appears to run in circles: That is, one member has authority over another, who has authority over another, and so on leading back to that original member. In such cases, it appears that no member in the cycle was aware of its existence, each believing to know the "true" hierarchy which was hidden from there superiors. How instructions are fed into such a system from above is unclear; it has been proposed that there may be no "above," that the Elder Brothers are in fact a myth, and that the organization has dissolved under its own secrecy into a system with no true authority, whose actions and doctrines are the manifestation of thousands of interconnected whims and beliefs, systematically distorted until they no longer resemble any one power's vision of what the Brotherhood should be. Whether or not this is true, its appearance is enough to render any underlying, rigid structure invisible to those outside.
Regardless of this, no organization so large can function without charismatic leaders, and the Brotherhood has its fair share. It can be assumed from their code of secrecy that no member would be allowed to become a public figure were he to hold any significant influence in the organization, but their role in focusing the hearts and minds of its membership is no less important. Indeed, it is probably the sense of fanatical devotion that these speakers engender which allows an organization so strangely-knit to function in harmony as a coherent unit, rather than breaking off into factions or otherwise acting out of congruence.
Chief among these speakers is Brother Abbon Craylor, no doubt an accomplished member of the Brotherhood in his own right. It is his domain to handle the most important public and diplomatic affairs on behalf (or at least in the name) of the Elder Brothers. His history appears to lie primarily in espionage, and there are suspicions that such work continues, even when he is on apparently diplomatic journeys.'

[/sblock]

  JAMES HEARD (New Claim)

  [sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) dunlandor@earthlink.net
PC: Pending approval
Other characters:  Zagyg the Mad Archmage, Demigod of Humor, Eccentricity, Occult lore and Unpredictability.  Murlynd, Hero-God of Magical Technology.

Artifacts:  unknown yet

  Powers:

  The Empire of Polaria (all territories) - this widespread realm on land and under the waves represents sizeable forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of humanoids, small forces of giff mercenaries, sizeable forces of potent sea animals and wondrous beings, small forces of potent land animals and wondrous beings, sizeable forces of servitor land abominations, sizeable forces of servitor sea abominations, sizeable forces of ice elementals, sizeable forces of faerie and unseelie, and other forces.

  (James notes on Polaria as follows)

  Armed Forces:  Indistinct rabble of variously trained and equipped troops of widely different capabilities and design. One province might rely on a dominated troll marching band to serve as protection, another could consist of a single wise sage, and yet another could have a powerful company of constructs and siege crabs. Generally the overwhelmingly consistent element is the Polarian proclivity toward style and outlandish behavior.
  Polarian Tax Corps: Trained to deal with a tremendously different resistance from various provinces while collecting taxes, the Tax Corps tend to be multispecialists capable of dealing with many different situations. They travel underneath the Polarian ice caps in specially designed boats and in the occasional awakened whale's gullet. 

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Polaria: 800,000 = 40 IC

TOTAL IC OF JAMES HEARDS' POWER SO FAR: 40 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: LIGHT YELLOW-TANNISH

Territories on map: No territories on-map. Territories off map include the southern polar ice cap and territories beneath and underground, and some islands of frigid temperment in the Sea of Thunder and the Ocean of Storms.

PLAYER NOTES:

Polaria
Proper Name: The Empire of Polaria
Ruler: Emperor Perguine MLXI, Master of the Uttercold and the Land of Sunlight/Sunset (depending upon the time of year)
Government: Loosely ruled bureaucracy with a hereditary monarchy whose powers are largely ceremonial.
Capital: Friesland
Major Towns: Friesland (pop 600)
Provinces: Over 4,000 distinct provinces with separate sheriffs, hereditary nobility, Presidents, and many other different governmental units. They each have separate laws and customs as well, but all swear fealty to the Emperor and pay taxes.
Resources: Fish, fish oil, reindeer, ivory, rare lichens, toys
Coinage: Dependent upon which province one is in, much bartering for goods takes place, and some foreign coins are used as well.
Population: Unknown (Gnomes, Halflings, Selkies, Kobolds, some dwarfs and goblins, and a small community of miserable loxo and giff)
Languages: Dependent upon which province one is in, including experimental languages involving flash cards and pantomine.
Alignments: All
Religions: Each emperor is worshipped as a god-king, other than that various minor cults of foreign deities.
Allies: Various intelligent whales, ice elementals, lost seafarers
Enemies: Modrons really hate Polaria
Overview: The islands of Polaria have eternally been covered in Oerth's largest and most pronounced ice cap. On the surface the glaciers of Polaria cover all but the topmost portions of the islands, which provide the few surface towns and grazing land for enormous herds of reindeer, walruses, and penguins. Few travellers come to Polaria, thanks to the thick fog banks that come off from the warm waters of the Sea of Storms coming into contact with the frigid waters pouring forth from deep icemounts underneath the cap.
  Still a few hardy souls eek out a meager existence in the area. Separated by vast distances, isolatingly low populations, dangerous crevasses, and a general sense of wanting to be left alone, it's almost surprising that the Polarians have any sort of coherent government at all. So there wouldn't be, and to most outsiders there isn't, except for the happy circumstance of the Great Race.
  The Great Race is the most important event that happens in most Polarian's life, where every province sends in their most stalwart and perfect example of their way of life to compete in a race across Polaria (and occasionally across the Outer Planes, weather permitting) to compete for who will be the next Emperor Perguine. Usually the Emperor goes to reside in Friesland, home of the Polarian Tax Adjusters, in luxury for as long as he can stand it - and then announces a new Great Race. On rare occasions an Emperor has called a Great Race and competed in it himself. Such is the case with the current Emperor, who is not only Perguine MLXI, but was also Perguine MLX and Perguine MLIX.
  Perguine MLXI commands a rabble of an army, consisting of whatever forces he can coerce from each of the separate provinces. The Polarian navy is quite proficient, consisting of many intelligent beasts of the oceans that find it convenient to call Polaria home and consider the tax cut for providing their services more than an equal trade.'

  'Whatever Zagyg and Murlynd were looking for in Polaria, they still haven't found it and sometimes they don't remember it either. Zagyg finds it amusing that he's worshipped more as Perguine the God-King of Polaria (at least openly) than he has at times as himself. Murlynd sees all of Polaria as a vast challenge, and spends much of his time enforcing order upon the disorderly (though it is often a peculiar sort of order, like his experiment in declaring the official language of the Zule province 'flash cards') and encouraging the various races of Polaria to rename their bars and inns "saloons." All in all the Polarians are about as accepting of the eccentricities of the mad gods as anyone ever has been, and occasionally a few of them even surprise the demi-deities with their dementia.
  When the plans and diagrams started appearing in Polaria from parts unknown, both Zagyg and Murlynd were sequestered for days - coming out only for fresh air and expensive cigars. Servants at the doors report that most of the comments they overheard involved giggling and exclamations of "That's not right," "that's not how you do things," and "that won't do, not at all." Despite the difficulties involved work has already been planned to start for the first Polarian orbital X-Ray Magic Prismatic Missile Fireball satellites, planned to be installed within a few months. Whether or not Zagyg's...optimistic schedule can be upheld is another question.'

  [/sblock]

KNIGHT OTU

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) olifran@gmx.de
PC: Half-fiend red dragon
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Cult of Ashardalon - these represent a few dragons, a sizeable force of half-dragons, a sizeable force of demons, a very large force of potent and lesser undead, and a very large force of servitors of all kinds.

- The Great Kingdom of Aerdi (Ahlissa, Atirr, Bellport, Central Great Kingdom, Coastal Great Kingdom, Duntsey, Eastern Great Kingdom, Devenwood, Eastfair, Edgefield, Gull Cliffs, Kaport Bay, Lendore Coast, Lone Heath, North Province, Northeastern Great Kingdom, Northern Great Kingdom, Prymp, Rel Astra, Rel Deven, Southeastern Great Kingdom, Southern Great Kingdom, Southwestern Great Kingdom, Western Great Kingdom, Winetha) - these represent sizeable forces of fiends of all types, extremely large forces of humans, very large forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of servitude demihumans, very large forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, very large forces of undead, sizeable forces of constructs, large forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces.
- Knight Protectors, the Order of Hextor - this lawful evil knightly order represent a sizeable force of potent humans and demihumans.
- The Sea Barons (Asperdi Isle, Eastisle, Fairisle, Isle of Serpents, Oakenisle) - these represent large forces of humans, sizeable forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of servitude demihumans, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of abominations, and possibly other forces.
- Medegia - this realm, completely destroyed and depopulated during the Greyhawk wars, has been reoccupied. What peoples it represents is unclear, however.
- Allied Forest Realms (the Grandwood) - this represent sizeable forces of servitor humans, sizeable forces of servitor demihumans, small forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, small forces of abominations, and sizeable forces of unseelie

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

United Kingdom of Greater Ahlissa: 7,000,000 = 380 IC
Northern Aerdi: 4,200,000 = 220 IC
Rel Astra & Solnor: 720,000 = 40 IC
Knight Protectors, the Order of Hextor: N/A

Allied Realms and Forest Realms:

Medegia: 670,000 = 34 IC
The Sea Barons: 308,000 = 14 IC
The Grandwood: 50,000 = 1.5 IC

TOTAL IC OF KNIGHT OTUS' POWER SO FAR: 689.5 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: BROWN
Territories on map: On-map territories covering most of the eastern Flanaess.

PLAYER NOTES:

'The cult of Ashardalon started off with all manners of humanoids, mostly humans and elves, worshipping the Great Wyrm Ashardalon. Ashardalon was much of a force of nature, and his power was great. Yet, he was brought down by the druidess Dydd, wounding his heart beyond repair. The heart remained in what would once be called the Nightfang Spire, and became a nexus of negative energy, transforming many of the wyrm's followers to undead.
With the help of the heart and other magic, the vampire Gulthias worked on expanding the cult, and some say that at its height, it had a nearly unlimited number of basic human skeletons and zombies, and a great number of elite forces, from vampires over mummy monks to wight assassins. The fall of Nightfang Spire was devastating to the forces of the cult, but it retained several forces.
Ashardalon, meanwhile, sought to replace his heart, and found that a demon would make a suitable replacement. The great wyrm bound Ammet, a balor of considerable power, to act his heart. While with time, even this powerful replacement heart began to fail, Ashardalon inspired other dragons to attempt the same feat, becoming the so-called disciples of Ashardalon. Not devout worshippers, or even necessarily loyal, most would not serve under Ashardalon, even if they respect his power.'

'Knight Protectors of the Great Kingdom: Once a great order in the Kingdom of Aerdi, they fell into decline. The order was traditionally split between follows of Heironeous the Valorous (lawful good) and Hextor the Warrior (lawful evil) Their goal was the preservation of the Great Kingdom.'

[/sblock]

MELKOR

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) kooligar@op.pl
PC: Gallador the Undying King, Master of the Night Eternal.
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Gallador's Concord (Court of the Eternal Night (Vampiric Feudal Nation), capital city Shavarash) - this represents Lanfear, Princess of The Dark Moon (daughter of Gallador), sizeable numbers of vampires, large servitor undead armies, and large independent undead armies.
- Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes - this represents Ivid (very powerful animus with an artifact known as the Fiend Seeing Throne), very large forces of fiendish servitors and allies, very large forces of undead servitors, large forces of abominations, small forces of human servitors, small forces of humanoid servitor races, small but potent forces of constructs, and possibly other very strange and unguessable forces.
- Underdark Nations under the Concord's Control (duergar Underdark nations, kuo-toa Underdark nations, troglodyte Underdark nations, other humanoid Underdark nations) - these represent very large forces of evil Underdark demihumans, very large forces of evil Underdark humanoids, and possibly other forces.
- The Sulhaut Mountains - these represent small forces of humanoids, small forces of (now) servitor demihumans (mostly dwarves), and small forces of strange abominations.
- Allied Deep Dragons and Shadow Dragons - these represent a small but extraordinarily potent force of dragons.
  - The Sahuagin Empire of the Solnor Ocean - this represents large forces of sahuagin, large forces of Ixitch ... (how DO you spell that??), large forces of domesticated sharks,  large forces of undersea animals, large forces of undersea abominations, sizeable forces of undersea undead, and possibly other forces.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Galador's Concord: 2,000 Vampires, 15,000 Vampiric Spawn, 100,000 servitor Undead = 6 IC
Ivid and the City of Rauxes: 66,666 = 3 IC
Underdark Nations under the Concord's Control: 300,000 Duergar, 400,000 Kuo-Toa, 4 million servitor Humanoids = 252 IC
The Sulhaut Mountains 980,000 = 40 IC
Allied Deep Dragons and allied Shadow Dragons: (Counts as part of Concord)
The Sahuagin Empire of the Solnor Ocean: 2,000,000 = 90

TOTAL IC OF MELKORS' POWER SO FAR: 391 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: BLOOD RED
Territories on map: Small but potent on-map territory in the east. Large territories underneath the surface of Oerth in the Underdark.

PLAYER NOTES:

  (from Bugbear concerning Elder Vampires)

  Fledgeling 0-99 years
  Mature 100-199
  Old 200-299 Yrs
  Ancient 300-499 yrs
  Eminent 500-999 Years
  Patriarch 1000+ Yrs

  'Gallador`s Concord: Gallador The Undying King, Master of The Night Eternal is an ancient Vampire who was banished to the Underdark centuries ago . For ages ha has waged a war of conquest and deception, and now with the current dramatic events, his attention is brought back to the surface world!
Court of The Eternal Night: Vampire Children of Gallador, organized in feudal/dynastic system-power is usually based on proximity to Gallador, like generations in Vampire: The Masquaerade.

Origins of Gallador: This history may be found out through powerful divination magic, also may be known by Church of Pelor sages.
600 years ago, Gallador, a powerful Paladin devoted to Pelor, was a Great Champion of The Light, defending Keoland from the forces of evil. His valor and leadeship skills were unmatched, and bards all over the land were creating songs about heroic deeds of Gallador, Knight of The Sun. And minions of darkness felt nothing but dread upon hearing his name. Yet few noticed the flaws of Gallador, for he was a man of great pride, which was growing with each victory, and his wrath was terrible, though always righteous. He lead many sucessful campaigns against goblinoids, having no mercy for them, for he claimed they are capable only of wickedness and destruction.
One day Gallador learned that his entire family, including wife and young children, was murdered in an unexpected attack. He rushed to the High Temple of Pelor and confronted the Archpriest, demanding his loved ones to be resurrected, surely he deserved it as a Champion of The Faith! But Archpriest answered that the souls of Gallador`s family are with Pelor, their happiness is much greater than during their lifetime, they would not return! But Gallador loved his wife and children more than he loved Pelor, and he felt betrayed, for the first time in his life he felt forsaken by his God. Rage overtook him, and he slew the Archpriest, whose blood flew at the holy altar, desecrating it.
Then Pelor himself intefered, sending an Avatar to confront his Champion. But Gallador rejected his Master as a liar and hypocrite,claiming that Gods want only to enslave mortals, to use them in their games. They are allowing the world the suffer, while laughing at the mortal struggles. Pelor`s Avatar said nothing, looking only in sadness. Suddenly, there was more and more blood flowing from Archpriest`s body, and it turned into the river, that completely covered terrified and screaming Gallador. Then Pelor spoke:
"It was you who betrayed your God. Since you rejected my light, I curse you to an eternity in darkness, you shall never again walk in the light of the sun! You will have ages to reconsider your foolishness, and you will be forced to steal the life of others to feed the void inside you, pathetic existence of a parasite!"
So died Gallador the Paladin, and Gallador the Vampire Lord was born. Pursued by his former friends and allies, he escaped to the Underdark, swearing that he will one day revenge himself against false Gods and their pathetic followers. He has never been seen again in the outside world...'

[/sblock]

NAC MAC FEEGLE

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) estickgold@gmail.com
PC: Sephir, Human Psion (Telepath) 30th level, lawful neutral
Artifacts: Psicrown of the Crystal Mind (Psionic Artifact)

Powers:

- The Kabalim - these represent a small, but extremely potent group of psionic beings of varied races led by the Psionic Circle.

  Areas under the control of the Kabalim:

- The Iron League (Idee Coast, Idee Valley, Iron Gate, City of Irongate, Grayflood, Menowood, Onnwal, Pitchfield, Reiu Hills, Reiuwood, County of Sunndi, Hestmark Highlands, Dullstrand) - these represent large forces of demihumans, large forces of humans, and small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings.
- The County of Ulek - this represents large forces of demihumans (mostly elves), large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants and sentient trees and plants, and sizeable forces of faerie
- The Principality of Ulek - this represents large forces of demihumans (mostly dwarves and gnomes), sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, and sizeable forces of faerie
- Allied Forest Realms (the Menowood, the Reiuwood) - these represent small forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, sizeable forces of treants, and sizeable forces of faerie.
  -  The Isle of the Phoenix - this mystical (and enormous) island half-way across the Solnor (apparently) represents large forces of oeridian humans, large forces of demihumans, large forces of druids and treants, large forces of good and neutral animals, large forces of sentient trees and plants, large forces of wondrous beings, large forces of faerie, and possibly other forces. 

  POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

The Kabalim: (unknown) = N/A
Dullstrand: 50,000 = 2,6 IC
Idee Coast: 90,000 = 5 IC
Idee Valley: 110,000 = 6 IC
City of Irongate: 150,000 = 9 IC
Iron Hills: 40,000 = 2 IC
Grayflood: 0 = 0 IC
Onnwal: 170,000 = 8 IC
Hestmark Highlands: 40,000 = 1.6 IC
Reiu Hills: (Counts as a part of Idee/Sunndi)
County of Sunndi: 250,000 = 12 IC
The County of Ulek (all territories on-map) 670,000 = 34 IC
The Duchy of Ulek (all territories on-map) 554,000 = 30 IC
The Menowood: (Counts as a part of Sunndi)
The Rieuwood: (Counts as a part of Sunndi)
The Isle of the Phoenix: 3,600,000 = 200 IC

TOTAL IC OF NAC MAC FEEGLES' POWER SO FAR: 310.2 IC

  SPECIAL NOTE:  Nac Mac Feegles' power already has amassed 10 PL in the Magical Arms Race, before the start of Turn 1.

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: GREYISH-BLUE
Territories on map: on-map areas in the southeast Flanaess

PLAYER NOTES:

'The Kabalim are a group of vastly powerful psions based in what is now the Iron League. The Kabalim as an organization date back far further than that, however, and indeed the history of the revolt in Irongate is also part of the history of the Kabalim. Origins of the Kabalim are unknown, but they have been in the south of the Great Kingdom since its creation. It has been theorized that they were refugees from the Baklunish Empire or perhaps the Suel Imperium, but if records of their early home exist, then they are kept secret.
It was the Kabalim that fomented the rebellion of the Iron League against the Great Kingdom, and once this had been done they took steps to keep their investment secure. Every spy sent into the League disappeared mysteriously, every informer returned with false intelligence or turned traitor and spilled their information to the League. On the other side, League armies seemed to know exactly what the plans of their enemies were, and made good use of this information. Meanwhile, the Kabalim worked.
The Kabilim have one purpose, one goal, one ideal. They intend to attain the power of gods. The Kabalim long believed that none of the gods of Greyhawk truly ruled with justice or wisdom, condemning them as foolish and uninterested in humanity. The removal of Flanaess from the multiverse simply made them more sure of their cause. The races of Flanaess needed gods, and they intended to become them.
The Kabalim is led by a circle of eight psions of incredible power, who devote their time and energy only to their task of divine ascension. This circle is headed by a human man known as Sephir, a telepath of unimaginable skill, said to have been able to probe the minds of the gods themselves. It is unclear how long the current Circle of Eight has ruled, because their names are rarely known, and they live unnaturally long lives, but it is clear that Sephir has ruled for over three hundred years, and is said to be ageless. Beyond the Circle of Eight, the Kabalim control a hidden network of psionic agents hidden throughout the league, whose sole purpose is to defend the Kabalim's interests by keeping the League powerful.
It is important to note that the Kabalim are not evil. They do not seek power for the sake of oppression or personal gain, but because they believe that someone must take control of what they consider a world without leadership, and they see themselves as the right ones to do this.'

  ' The bowels of Irongate comprise many levels of a vast underground city that houses hundreds of citizens. Here, minor traffic with Mitrik in Veluna is maintained through a magical gateway.
Curious rumors say that Cobb Darg, Lord Mayor of Irongate, hides a secret related to his heritage.'

  'The Isle of the Phoenix: It existed in a series of RPGA modules as an island off the coast of Aquaria. This continent, created by Frank Mentzner of TSR, had an empire started by Oeridian seafarers (there might have been some Flan humans there, not sure) amid demihumans and humanoids. The empire colIasped, and was replaced with some city states, nations, and settlements. One of the kings played around with technology and I seem to remember a Druidic alliance there, as well as a powerful Lawful Good wizard/cleric on the Isle of the Phoenix.'

  [/sblock]

PAXUS ASCLEPIUS

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) joejay1066@yahoo.com
PC: The Wolf God, paragon greater barghest 18 hit dice, warshaper 5 / planar champion 5 / legendary dreadnought (several dozen levels)
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- The Bone March (including Spinecastle) - this represents sizeable forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of abominations, small forces of undead, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, and possibly other forces
- The Pomarj - this represents very large forces of giants, very large forces of humanoids, very large forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, small forces of humans, and possibly other forces
- Evil Mountain Realms (most of the Corusk Mountains, Crystalmists, Griff Mountains, Hellfurnaces, Jotens, Raker Mountains, and the Blemu Hills) - these represent very large forces of giants of all kinds, very large forces of humanoids of all kinds, large forces of abominations, forces of undead, forces of humans, and possibly other forces)
- Allied Forest Realms (the Dreadwood, the Hraak Forest, the Phostwood, the Suss Forest) - these represent large forces of humanoids, large forces of evil animals, large forces of abominations, and sizeable forces of the unseelie
- The Troll Fens - these represent large forces of trolls, sizeable forces of abominations, sizeable forces of unseelie, and other unpleasantries

Notes on population (incomplete)

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

The Bone March: 920,000 = 45 IC
The Pomarj: 3,300,000 = 170 IC
The Corusk Mountains: 300,000 = 10 IC
The Crystalmists: 1,800,000 = 80 IC
The Griff Mountains: 500,000 = 20 IC
The Hellfurnaces: 2,000,000 = 100 IC
The Jotens: 80,000 = 3 IC
The Raker Mountains: 750,000 = 37 IC
The Blemu Hills (count as part of Bone March)
The Dreadwood: 50,000 = 1.5 IC
Hraak Forest: 20,000 = 0.6 IC
The Phostwood: 60,000 = 2 IC
Spinecastle (counts as part of Bone March)
Suss Forest: 70,000 = 2 IC
The Troll Fens: 14,000 = 0.3 IC

TOTAL IC OF PAXUS ASCLEPIUS' POWER SO FAR: 471.4 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: YELLOW
Territories on map: Mountain ranges in the southwest, west, and northeast Flanaess. Small forest regions on-map.

PLAYER NOTES

'In game terms, the Wolf God is a paragon greater barghest of 18 hit dice, with five levels of warshaper, five of planar champion, and several dozen of legendary dreadnought. This is a purely combatant build, with only minimal and passive magical abilities.
For flavor text: The Wolf God is a terrible sight to behold: a 15-foot goblinoid form, most of its body masked in several hundred pounds of urdrukar full plate. The leering wolflike head that forms the helm is, in fact, identical to the true visage of its wearer, down to the blazing topaz eyes. His pride and joy, Grimcleaver, is a masterwork of vile metallurgy. The falchion, tall as two men, has been patternwelded from Baatorian greensteel, morghuth-iron, and adamantine, heated in fires made from the souls of fallen paladins, and quenched in the still-living bodies of kidnapped priests of Trithereon; the bounties placed by the Wolf God on live swanways indicates that he hopes to duplicate the honing of the Angelwing Razor.
The policies of the Wolf God are simple: order is the proper way of the world, and he is the proper director of that order. To this end, he has made common cause with those who are willing to stomach his means: a brutal tyranny which also includes a complicated caste system. To appease Iuz, he allows his clerical castes (primarily bureaucrats, but also numbering sorcerors, wizards, and those with natural magical powers) to worship the cambion demigod (incidentally providing him with a corp of divine casters to assist his armies); to the drow who dwell so unfortunately close to his heartlands, he has promised positions in the upper hierarchy.'

  [/sblock]

  RADIANT

  [sblock]

E-Mail (withheld until permission is given)
PC: unknown
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- CLAW (Mercenary Company of the Sikari) - this represents a sizeable force of (apparently psionic) beings of an unknown but very potent nature.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  The Claw Mercenary Company of the Silkari:  (unknown) = ?
  Other claims:  (unknown) = ?

  TOTAL IC OF RADIANTS' POWER SO FAR:   unknown as of yet

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  unknown as of yet
Territories on map:   unknown as of yet

  PLAYER NOTES:

  'So many worries in this world.
  Ethergaunts eradicating your population?
  Hordes of Underdark denizes scouring your landscape?
  Pesky Paladins destroying your favoured undead?

  Do not despair good people of Greyhawk.
  The Sikari are now available.
  If it threatens you we lend you the best trained troops you could ever want.
  If your man are disheartned we will show them hope.
  If your enemy is invading your land we will protect your towns and citizens.
  If you're too broke we will cut you a deal!
  Our soulwarped warriors are one hundred percent loyal and reliable, can be transported instantly to any location the customer requires and are capable of performing any military duty you find yourself in need of.
  If you are interested in more information or would prefer to view a demonstration, our emissaries are on the way to YOUR capital right now to provide extensive and free council on any possible business arrangement.
Whatever you need, be it a small unit to garisson a city close to riot or a whole army to launch a major invasion, the CLAW mercenary company is your best choice.'

  [/sblock]

RIKANDUR AZEBOL

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) Guldan@wp.pl
PC: Iuz the Old, Demigod, human half-fiend Cleric 26th / Assassin 20th
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- The Empire of Iuz (The Bandit Kingdoms, the Barrens, the Heartland of the Empire, the Horned Society, the Shield Lands, Stonehold, Tenh, the Rovers of the Barrens: the Barrens, the Bluff Hills: the Burneal Forest, the Fellreev Forest, and the Forlorn Forest) - these represent large forces of demons, very large forces of humanoids, very large forces of abominations, very large forces of undead, large forces of humans, very large forces of neutral and evil animals, very large forces of unseelie, sizeable forces of enslaved demihumans (mostly dwarves and gnomes), possible underwater allies in the Whyestil and Nyr Dyv, and possibly other forces.
- The Boneheart - This is a special cadre of clerics and mages who work the will of Iuz, their loyalty fanatical, their methods absolute.
- The Boneshadow - This is a special cadre of rogues and spies who work the will of Iuz, their loyalty also fanatical, and their methods also absolute.
- The Legion of Black Death - this represents a sizeable and very potent force of demons loyal to Iuz.
- The Black Unicorns - these abominations have either just arrived, or have been magically created ... either way, they exist courtesy of Iuz and his magic.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

The Heartland of the Empire of Iuz (partial territories)

2,900,000 = 160 IC

The Empire of Iuz (other territories)

Bandit Kingdoms: 1,200,000 = 65 IC
Horned Society: 1,000,000 = 57 IC
Shield Lands: 60,000 = 3 IC
Stonehold: 220,000 = 9 IC
Tenh: 400,000 = 18 IC
The Barrens: 120,000 = 4 IC
The Bluff Hills: 10,000 = 0.3 IC
The Fellreev Forest: 35,000 = 1 IC
The Forlorn Forest 15,000 = 0.5 IC
The Boneheart: N/A
The Boneshadow: N/A
The Legion of Black Death: N/A
The Black Unicorns: N/A

TOTAL IC OF RIKANDURS' POWER SO FAR: 317.8 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: BLUISH-GREY
Territories on map: Large areas of the north central Flanaess

PLAYER NOTES:

'Horned Society: Former rulers and traditional rivals to Iuz, the Horned Society lost its lands to the demigods. Known for devil worship and the worship of evil deities, there is a concern that the dispersed organization may have people in many lands. Also, some members still fight against Iuz from within his empire.'

[/sblock]

THOMAS HOBBES

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) ternashandrik@yahoo.com
PC: unknown
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Aliador - this extremely secret and ancient nation under the Griff Mountains (and thus, directly under Paxus' holdings) represents large forces of extraordinarily potent elves, large forces of extraordinarily potent wondrous beings, sizeable forces of extraordinarily potent good elven undead, large forces of faerie, and possibly other forces.
- Celene - this represents large forces of elves, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, and possibly other allies
- The Lendore Isles - these represent large forces of elves, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, sizeable forces of celestials from Arborea, Elysium and other upper planes, sizeable numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, small forces of good undead, possible underwater allies around the Isles, and possibly other allies.
- The Knights of Luna - this knightly order is elvish, based out of Celene, and represents a sizeable force of elves and elven allies.
- The People of the Testing - this represents a sizeable force of very potent elves.
- The Theocracy of the Pale - this represents a militant lawful neutral church and it's followers (Pholtus is their diety), large forces of humans, and possible small forces of allies of every type.
- The Yeomanry - this represents large forces of humans, small forces of demihumans, and possibly other allies.
- The Church of Tritherion - (need a description)
- The Silver Coins - these are the Good counterparts to the Circle of Eight. These represent a cabal of powerful good wizards, and large forces of allies, servants, and constructs of every kind devoted to them.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Aliador: 2,400,000 = 140 IC
Celene: 280,000 = 14 IC
Lendore Isles: 80,000 = 4 IC
The Knights of Luna: N/A
The People of the Testing: N/A
The Theocracy of the Pale: 700,000 = 35 IC
The Yeomanry: 610,000 = 34 IC
The Church of Tritherion: N/A
The Silver Coins: N/A

TOTAL IC OF THOMAS' POWER SO FAR: 227 IC

  SPECIAL NOTE:  Thomas' power has the Infiltrator Trait.

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:: WATERY BLUE
Territories on map: powers in the southwest and northeast Flanaess. The Lendore Isles (just off-map to the east, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif )

PLAYER NOTES:

'There seems to be no one person that will leap out as an uber-PC, except for perhaps the Bard/Evangelist who will be the current leader of the Church. And he will be pretty uber, but not in the Smiting way, like the wolf-god or Iuz. Very, very, very inspirational and diplomatic, perhaps. (Convert! Convert! Convert!) In any case, I have little to no idea how to use the epic rules, I'll not do anything further stats-wise unless someone points out something really appropriate (although he will pick up Legendary Commander and Epic Leadership, for the obvious reasons). Other important PCs will be Queen Yolande of Celene, and maybe the Freeholder of Yeomanry. Not big stats-wise, I expect, but worth noting as a roleplaying thing.'

'Concerning Aliador, refer to the High History of the Flanaess URL and the History of the Elves URL. Aliador is a powerful nation!'

'The People of the Testing: A group of Elven mystics from throughout the Flanaess, these elves have passed under the Moonarch of Sehanine. The Moonarch appears in different places when Oerth's lesser moon, Celene, is full. So far, the Moonarch has only appeared in random locations in Northern Celene. They seem to have gained rare knowledge and magic. The most well known member is Elraniel Tesmarien (CG, male elf, Wiz 13.) They also have a presence in Sunndi.'

'Knights of Luna: This is an order in Celene, led by Melf, Prince Brightflame of Celene (NG, male elf, Wizard 14/Ftr 4) They strongly support the fight to restore Ulek's orders, oppose Iuz, and have a good working relationship with the Knights of the Hart.'

'The Silver Coins: Often identified by a silver coin with arcane symbols, this organization was founded by the Archmage Tenser to be a good aligned counterpart to the Circle of Eight ? with which it maintains contact and a friendly rivalry. Like the Circle of Eight, the Silver Coins have a good intelligence network supplemented by magic. Their primary goal is to oppose Iuz and other evil organizations, while promoting goodness.'

[/sblock]

VENUS

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) mabisschops@hotmail.com
PC: unknown
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Orcreich - this represents a very large force of orcs of unknown alignment, and unknown additional forces and allies
- Lower Khanate - (need a description)
- Upper Khanate - (need a description)

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES

Orcreich: 7,100,000 = 350 IC
Lower Khanate: 2,000,000 = 80 IC
Upper Khanate: 4,200,000 = 190 IC

TOTAL IC OF VENUS' POWER SO FAR: 620 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: INDIGO
Color on map desired by Venus: UNKNOWN
Territories on map: No on-map territories. Off-map territories to the far west: see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

'There is a refence to two nations west of the Baklunish lands. Komal is on the other side of the gulf that has the Sultanate of Zeif. There is also a reference to another land, Mur, where the ancestors of the Tiger Nomads and the Wolf Nomads came from a few centuries after the Invoked Devastation.'

  'History of Orcreich & Khanate

The lands of Orcreich are barren and desolated at first sight. Rocks, sand and little green give these lands a sad and dead impression, which if far from the truth. In these lands the Orc King rules supreme over his loyal and ever increasing servants. Many years ago, the smaller tribes of orcs in Orcreich joined forces to repel the growing pressure from their neighbour lands, being the Khanate empire in the west and the Celestial Imperium from the south. Under the banner of Gro?til Burnblade the once nomadic tribes grouped together and settled down in huge encampments, which became cities, which became bastions of orcs, and a lot of them. The what once seemed to be the everlasting wars between the tribes themselves had settled, and made place for a mutual enemy. Gro?til Burnblade became the first Orc King in the history of the Orcs, and in this time-period known as ?the Age of the First? birth was given to the Khanate Wars.
It wasn?t for long that the orcs kept their quiet. Organised and well defended, Orcs started to attack the lands of the Khanate, the lands where Magic waved the sceptre over the mostly human people. With mostly brute force and shamanic magic, the orcs reaped havoc over the simple human towns and cities in Lower Khanate, the lands of the ?lesser? humans. The further the orcs came, the more the resistance grew. Mages from Upper Khanate came to defend the lands of their lesser kin, and years of slaughter were upon the humans and the orcs.

The Council caves in.

With the passing of many years, the humans of Lower Khanate got it harder and harder. The waves of orcs never seemed to end, for every orc slain another two would arise. It wasn?t long for the cities of Lower Khanate to be evacuated. The Orcs, instead of doing what was in their nature, didn?t raid the cities, yet took control over them. The Orcreich Emperium was growing with every loss that the Khanate suffered, and this news was not something the Council of the Khanate was pleased to receive. Fearing the orcs more than ever before, the Council decided their lives were more worth than their honor, and they struck a deal with the Orcreich; no longer would the humans be the enemies of the orcs, yet rather their allies.
From that day on, the orcs spared the humans, and the humans helped the orcs. The Orcish Arcane Order arose fairly quickly, as human mages of great power begun their training of orcish apprentices. The combination of the Arcane Wizards, the Shamanistic Clerics and Druids, and the brute force of the military made the orcs feared to all who knew them, and those who didn?t would soon learn their mistake of lacking intel.

The King has died, Long Live the King!

With the Orc King ruling over both The Khanate and Orcreich, the selection process was no longer ?the strongest orc leads? as was the case before. The human Council advised the King on who should become his heir to the throne, and many King listened to this wise advise. King after King sat and died on the throne, with the Council gaining more and more influence on who would be seated on the throne. No longer was the king just a warrior supreme, but his skill in Magic was of great importance as well. In the Age of the Fifteenth the Council first advised for a full Arcanist to become the next heir to the throne.
With that advise, the sixteenth Age is under the lead of Ogrim Scarseer, the current King of Orcreich.

  Current Situation
Faction Leader & PC: Ogrim Scarseer; Orcish Epic Wizard (King of Orcreich, the Ruler of the Khanate and the Supreme of the Orcish Arcane Order)
The Khanate Council: Group of 9 Human Wizards from the Khanate, who function as the primary guidance council for the King. Their influence on the King is significant.
The Orcreich Military: The Orc King has full command over the Orcreich Military, but he gives his Head of Three the right to command this army when he is unable to give orders, and calls upon the council of these Head of Three for guidance. The Three are warriors of high skill, and would probably have ruled the Orcreich if it was the old days.'

[/sblock]

WILLIAM

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) williamwronald@aol.com
PC: Al'Akbar, Demigod of the Baklunish, lawful good
Hero dieties: Azor'alq, Daoud.
Artifacts:  unknown

Powers:

- The Baklunish Empire of Al'Akbar, representing all of the nations and areas given below:

- The Baklunish Nations, Peoples, and Regions (Ekbir, Ket, the Plains of the Paynims, Tusmit, Ull, Zeif: the Bakhoury Coast, the Dry Steppes: the Araphad Islands, the Janasib Islands, the Qayah-Bureis Islands: Lake Udrukankar: the Ullsprue Mountains, the Banner Hills, the Tusman Hills, the Yecha Hills: Bramblewood Forest, Udgru Forest: the (ruined) ancient city of Tovag Barague and it's Standing Stones along Lake Udrukankar: the Mouquollad Consortium) - these together represent very large forces of humans, large forces of demihumans of all types, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, small forces of treants, small forces of faerie, undersea allies in large force from the Drawmij Ocean, and very likely other forces.
- the Isles of Azor'alq (resting ground of the legendary first dynasty of the Baklunish Empire) - these represent sizeable forces of dragons, large forces of wondrous beings, large forces of good and neutral animals, possibly small human forces, and possibly large celestial forces
- The Barrier Peaks - these represent small forces of humans, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, very small forces of faerie, and possibly other forces.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Ekbir: 4,000,000 = 220 IC
Ket: 525,000 = 28 IC
Plains of the Paynims: 1,000,000 = 40 IC
Tusmit: 600,000 = 30 IC
Ull: 550,000 = 24 IC
Zeif: 3,400,000 = 180 IC
The Bakhoury Coast: 50,000 = 2 IC
The Dry Steppes: 60,000 = 2 IC
The Araphad Islands: 15,000 = 0.4 IC
The Isles of Azzor'alq: 5,000 = 0.2 IC
The Janasib Islands: 20,000 = 1 IC
The Qayah-Bureis Islands: 10,000 = 0.3 IC
The Ullsprue Mountains: 30,000 = 1 IC
The Banner Hills: 50,000 = 2 IC
The Tusman Hills: 46,000 = 1,4 IC
The Yecha Hills: 6,000 = 0.2 IC
Bramblewood Forest: 40,000 = 1,5 IC
Udgru Forest: 30,000 = 1 IC
Tovag Baragu: 2,100,000 = 110 IC
The Mouquollad Consortium: N/A

The Barrier Peaks: 50,000 = 3 IC

TOTAL IC OF WILLIAMS' POWER SO FAR: 648 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: TANNISH-ORANGE
Territories on map: Some on-map territories in the north. Most of the west and northwest territory on the map, stretching offmap to the west and northwest, including islands in the Drawmij Ocean, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

'As I ran my choice of a PC past Serpenteye, let me introduce him to you. As I read up on the Baklunish, their history, and their culture, I realized that there was someone who could bring unity to them. Someone who helped them greatly in the days of the Invoked Devastation, devoted himself to his people and the Baklunish gods, founded cities, and was honored by all his people. I claim the demigod Al'Akbar, the High Cleric, Restorer of Righteousness, lawful good demigod of guardianship, faithfulness, dignity, and duty. His domains are Good, Healing, Law, and Protection. His weapon is the falchion.'

'The Island of Azor'alq: Golden, faerie, pseudo-, silver, and mist dragons are all appropriate residents. Rocs, giant eagles, and a phoenix or two may also be included. These live in relative harmony, foraging outward for fish, whales, or even for food on the mainland. All are concerned that no rumor of the Pinnacles reach the outside world, and will either strand or kill intruders (depending on alignment and circumstances) if they possibly can. Treasures to be found include not only the precious things gathered by the intelligent inhabitants but also certain orchids and birds-of-paradise. Some of the latter have been bred by the longer-lived dragons and are regarded as personal property. The guardians and treasures of the interior should be powerful (possibly undead), and the exterior inhabitants do not wish them to be disturbed. The isle may have human inhabitants.'

'Mouquollad Consortium: The great Baklunish merchant houses belong to this group, and have offices in many cities throughout the Flanaess. Members include clerics of Mouquol, god of commerce, wizards, warriors and rogues.'

[/sblock]

XAEL

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) Xael_Xorlarrin@hotmail.com
PC: Mordenkainen the Magnificent, Wizard 27th Level, neutral
Artifacts: The Silver Key of Portals, The Cup of Al'Akbar, the Talisman of Al'Akbar

Powers:

  The Astral Demi-Plane - this represents a very large forces of elves/animals/wondrous beings/faerie living within an almost inassailable haven:  an elven created paradise of lush greenery, sparkling waters, and bright skies.
  - Calrune - this centaur nation (capital Arlune) occupies the entire coastal region of the Vesve where it borders the Whyestil Sea, and represents sizeable forces of centaurs, small forces of demihumans, small forces of humans, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, and small forces of faerie.
- Chauntosbergen - this dwarven city holds the Clatspurs around, and represents large forces of dwarves, small forces of gnomes, and sizeable forces of wondrous beings.
- Delrune - this elven nation (capital Delpheel) occupies the northern two-thirds of the Vesve, has numerous cities and towns, and represents large elven forces, large forces of neutral and good animals, sizeable forces of wondrous beings, large forces of treants, large forces of sentient trees and plants, and large forces of faerie.
- Highfolk - this represents large forces of high elves, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, and possibly other forces
- Perrenland - this represents sizeable numbers of flannae humans and small forces of demihumans
- Valley of the Mage - this represents a powerful wizard, sizeable forces of non-evil drow, small but potent forces of constructs, and possibly other forces.
- The Lands of the Tiger Nomads - these represent sizeable forces of baklunish humans and sizeable forces of animals and wondrous beings.
- The Lands of the Wolf Nomads - these represent sizeable forces of oeridian humans and sizeable forces of animals and wondrous beings.
- The Yatil Mountains - these represent small forces of humans, small forces of good and neutral animals, large forces of wondrous beings, and other forces of an unknown an exotic nature.
- The Sepia Uplands - these represent sizeable forces of demihumans (mostly dwarves and gnomes) and small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings.
- The Burneal Forest - this subarctic forest represents small forces of good humans and demihumans, large forces of neutral animals, small forces of good animals, small forces of wondrous beings, and small forces of faerie. Large evil forces of many kinds inhabit this forest, in opposition to Xael's allies here.
- The Vesve Forest - this represents large forces of elves and other demihumans, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, large forces of faerie, and sizeable forces of humans.
- Morkenkainen and the Circle of Eight - these represent 9 very powerful wizards (alignment and plans unknown) and their small but extremely potent allies of every kind and nature.
- The Knights of the Hart - this knightly order is based out of the Vesve, and represents sizeable forces of humans, and sizeable forces of demihumans.
- The Obsidian Citadel - this is the home fortress of Mordenkainen, and represents sizeable forces of an unknown but potent nature.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

The Astral Demiplane: 2,000,000: 100 IC
Calrune: 25,000 centaur, 8,000 demihuman, 3,000 human, 1,000 faerie (counted as part of the Vesve Forest, no IC)
Chauntosbergen: 560,000 dwarves, 130,000 gnomes (counted as part of the Vesve Forest, no IC)
Delrune: 750,000 elves, 10,000 faerie (counted as part of the Vesve Forest, no IC)
Highfolk: 100,000 = 5,5 IC
Perrenland: 1,000,000 = 50 IC
The Valley of the Mage: 25,000 = 1.2 IC
The Tiger Nomads: 200,000 = 7 IC
The Wolf Nomads: 240,000 = 8 IC
The Yatil Mountains: 450,000 = 20 IC
The Sepia Uplands: 50,000 = 2 IC
The Burneal Forest: 80,000 = 2 IC
The Vesve Forest: 1,200,000 + (Calrune, Chauntosbergen, Delrune: 37,000, 690,000, 760,000) = 110 IC
The Circle of Eight: = N/A
The Knights of the Hart: N/A
The Obsidian Citadel: 20,000 = 1 IC

TOTAL IC OF XAELS' POWER SO FAR: 306 IC

  SPECIAL NOTE:  Xaels' power already has amassed 10 PL in the Magical Arms Race, before the start of Turn 1.

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: DARK GREEN
Territories on map: powers in the northwest Flanaess

PLAYER NOTES:

'The Circle of Eight: Led by Mordenkainen (Neutral, Human male, Wizard), this organization has fought such evils as Iuz and the Scarlet Brotherhood, even while pursuing its own agendas. Other members include Bigby (Neutral, Human male, 19th level wizard), Otto (Neutral, W15/Cleric of Boccob 3rd), Jallazi Sallavarian (NG, Human female, W15), Dwamij (N, human male, W 18), Nystul (N, Male Human, W 17, Warnes Starcoat (N, Male Wizard, Level 20), Alhamazad the Wise (LN, male Human, W 19), and Theodan Eriason (CN, male elf, W 17.) Mordenkainen is still on friendly terms with Tenser (LG, male human, Wizard 21) who left the Circle of Eight to found his own organization dedicated to fighting Iuz and other evils. The Circle of Eight is known to have a good intelligence network, aided by magical means. Tenser has a similar network.'

'Knights of the Hart: This order is further broken down into the Knights of Furyondy, the Knights of Veluna, and the knights of the High Forest. They have vowed to oppose Iuz.'

'The Obsidian Fortress is the home of Mordenkainen the Magnificent, and is located somewhere in the Yatil Mountains. Needless to say, it is immensely well protected by magic, and probably boasts a sizeable army all of it's own. As Mordenkainen's command center, it is filled with people dedicated to infiltration, intelligence, divination, and otherwise carrying out the will of Mordenkainen and the Circle of Eight.'

[/sblock]

ZELDA THEMELIN (Zelda and Airwhale are working together, running a single power)

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) zelda@dlc.fi
PC: unknown
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Friendly ports on Oerth - these are spelljamming ports outside some of the major cities on Oerth, and serve as major centers of commerce with the rest of Oerth, along with providing planetside havens and reststops for the spelljamming races.
- Kule (Celene, the Handmaiden), Oerth's nearest moon (claimed if it has an atmosphere) (under survellance if it doesn't have an atmosphere)
- The town of Triumph on Raenei (Luna), Oerth's farther moon - this represents a small force of humans/demihumans and a spelljammer port.
- Numerous asteroids in the Grinder, including the whole of Ceres the largest asteroid - these represent very large forces of all the spelljamming races, and many spelljamming ports.
- Friendly relations with Edill (Edill is not claimed - Edill represents INCREDIBLE forces of good dragons, and possibly other forces)
- The World of Ginsel - this represent the heart of the Triple Alliance, very large forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, possible very large forces of mercenary gith, possible underwater forces, possibly other forces, and large numbers of spelljamming ports.
- The World of Greela - this represents Cenbreadine the Elven Ship Growing Shipyard, large forces of elves, small forces of humans, and small forces of neutral and good giants
- The Disk World of Spectre - this cold world represents large dwarven forces mining magical metals, small forces of humans, and small forces of tinker gnomes from Krynnspace who maintain a Giant Hampster ranch.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Allies in the Port Cities on Oerth: 600 = 0.03 IC.
Kule (Celene), Oerth's nearer moon (under surveillance) 0 = 0 IC.
Triumph on Raenei (Luna), Oerth's farther moon: 6,000 = 0.2 IC.
The Asteroids, including Ceres, in the Grinder: 340,000 = 18 IC.
Friendly relations with Edill: unknown = unknown IC (and Edill is not claimed)
The World of Ginsel: 5,000,000 = 250 IC.
The World of Greela: 400,500 = 20 IC.
The Disk World of Spectre: 320,000 = 16 IC.

TOTAL IC OF ZELDA'S/AIRWHALES' POWER SO FAR: 304 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: TANNISH
Territories on map: No on-map territories. Off-map, up in Wildspace

PLAYER NOTES:

'Ginsel, the Crescent-shaped earth planet and our main base of operations, has a population of over 6 million humans, and a smattering of demi-humans. It is only 1/16th the surface area of Oerth, about 3 million square miles. 25% of that is water. It is mineral rich, more so per cubic foot than Oerth, (though Oerth's larger mass means that it has many more deposits).'

'When the crystal sphere was sealed off 20 years ago, grayspace went into a major panic. There was rioting and looting on many of the human settlements, the arcane were sealed off from the rest of their race, the elven shipyard was cut off from the imperial navy, and trade ground to a halt. During this time, the Beholder nations, the nogi and the mind flayers begin to flourish, as their opponent/food was disorganized. The Free Traders, the remains of the elvish Imperial navy, and the recently unified nation of Ginsel came together and decided to forge an alliance, to remove these groups from Grayspace. We are that triple alliance, mainly made up of elves, humans, and dwarves. After a great war lasting about 10 years, we now rule space uncontested.
So, here is a list of planets in grayspace, where they were 20 years ago, and what has happened to them in the twenty years that the crystal sphere has been sealed.
Oerth:
The center of the sphere, both metaphorically and literally. Not much more needs to be said here.
Kule (?) 10 million miles (2 hours to Oerth) (Celene, the Handmaiden)
The closest 'moon' to Oerth (technically, everything is a moon to Oerth)
Kule has the remnants of a great civilization, apparently wiped out by some great magical war/catastrophe. Zelda and I are in disagreement as to if this moon has an atmosphere, but the Grayspace supplement says it has none. It is a void world. There is some activity in the underdark of this moon, and it's underdark resembles the underdark of Oerth, though the two are completely separate.
If there is an atmosphere, we lay claim to this planet. If there is not one, we don't, but we keep it under surveillance.
Raenei - 20 million miles (7 hours to Oerth) (Luna)
The second moon, Ranei resembles Oerth, It is not as oxygen rich, and sages believe that this has hindered the growth of intelligent life on this planet. Most of the planet is filled with monsters, however, there is a settlement here, named Triumph, started from a crash landed spelljammer ship. 20 years ago, they were xenophobic to outsiders.
As the cost of Bronzewood has increased the past 20 years, the free traders have placed a logging settlement here, and that has merged with the town of triumph. They are less xenophobic now then they were, but still live a hard existence.
We claim this. Maybe 1000 people at most? I?m not sure if we should even get any IC from it, honestly.
Liga (Sun)
Fueled by a large portal to the plane of elemental fire (note: does that mean the sun has winked out?J) and kept in check by many small portals to the plane of water, Liga is home to a few dozen efferit. These efferent have a single spelljamming ship, (made of brass) and are internally divided about if they want to just explore or attempt to conquer all of Grayspace.
Nothing-new here. We do not lay claim to the sun.
The moth (Anti-liga)
A burnt out star, basically a large rock. Really hot on one side, really cold on the other. Nothing ever happens here, really
The Grinder (all spacefaring races, undead, other)
We hold several asteroid bases here, and the largest asteroid, Ceres, is the headquarters of the free traders. I have no clue how much population this is, but we claim it =)
Edill (dragons, avians, other reptiles)
Edill has more dragons in it then the rest of Grayspace, Realmspace, and Krynnspace combined. These dragons are of all colors, though 95% are metallic, and 5% are chromatic. All of the dragons tend to be 1.5 times the size and hit dice of their planet bound cousins, and are less territorial and highly social. When you realize this means that ancient red dragons go out in hunting flocks, you know how scary that is. 20 years ago, the red dragons were attempting to procure spelljamming technology from goblins.
I suggest the red dragons have perfected the spelljamming fleets, have managed to acquire the steam-technology from before the war ended in Grayspace, and are now harassing the metallics with it.
We do not claim Edill. We are friendly with the Metallics, however.
Gnibile (undead) (Note that Gnibile has a normal atmosphere)
Gnibile has many portals to the negative elemental plane, and the quasi elemental planes. This Air sphere is filled with non-spelljamming undead, (They had acquired 12 ships 20 years ago, however. We are assuming that these 12 ships were destroyed in the war)
We do not lay claim to Gnibile.
Conatha (sahaugin, mermen, other aquatic creatures)
This water sphere is the home of native mermen, intelligent whales (int 7), and introduced sahaugin. The sahugin are vicious, have chased the merfolk to the two earth bodys in the center of the sphere, and have formed nations and are constantly warring with each other. There are hundreds of thousands , maybe even millions sahugin here, much less merfolk.
No one here is space capable, so we have basically ignored this planet. We do not lay claim to Conatha
Ginsel (predominantly humans, with some demihumans)
Ginsel used to be a Machiavellian society known for it's sharp merchants and nasty politics. After the gods went silent and the sphere closed, riots rocked the planet, and it was not until a charismatic King/Queen managed to quell the people and place them under one flag that they stopped.
Ginsel is the Heart of the triple alliance. It is second only to Oerth in terms of importance in the system.
We claim all of Ginsel.
Borka (orcs, goblins, other humanoids)
Borka used to be a world much like Oerth, except the goblinoids rose to the highest levels of evolution, instead of the humans. They developed a space fleet, and went to war with the elves.
The elves used the equivalent of High magic to completely destroy the planet, and it is now a cluster body. Most of the orcs are dead, though many remain on the cluster. This all happened in recent history, about 80 or so years ago.
We do not claim Borka.
Greela (predominately humans and elves, smattering of other
demihuman races, few non-evil giants and giantkin)
Greela, another cluster earth body, was primarily home to human miners, and the Elven Ship growing facility, Cenbreadine. Cenbreadine was the major source for ships in the Imperial fleet. Now shut off from the rest of the elves, Cenbreadine found itself with tons of ships, but no one to fly them. They were eventually convinced by the rest of the alliance to allow (gasp) humans to pilot their ships.
Greela is the seat of the remains of the Elfish imperial navy, and as such, is the second most important planet in the alliance. We claim all of it, including the human miners and the giants.
The Spectre - 4000 million miles (40 days from Oerth)
The Specter, a disk planet close to the edge of the sphere, used to be a major trading point, and had represenitives from every race on it, good and evil. Today, The evil settlements have been wiped out, most of the good settlements have moved to the warmer climes of Ginsel, Greela, or Oerth, and there are many ghost towns here. The Free traders main base used to be here, now it is in Ceres of the Grinder. Some humans decided to stay, unwilling to leave there dreary home. There is still a large Dwarvish mining operation going on here, extracting some sort of magical metal. There is also a colony of Tinker gnomes here, who maintain a giant hampster ranch.
Dwarven citadels:
While dwarves have mainly intregrated into human society, we do have a dozen citidels who have joined with us.
We lay claim to Specter.'

[/sblock]

  - - -

  FORSAKEN ONE (discarded claim)

  [sblock]

  E-Mail: NukemUntilTheyGlow[at]hotmail[dot]com
  PC: unknown
  Artifacts: unknown

  Powers:

  - Troll Druocracy (Zindia, Nippon, Nippon Dominion) - these represent large numbers of druids, very large forces of trolls, and possibly other forces.

  POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Nippon: 3,530,000 = 190 IC
Nippon Dominion: 4,100,000 = 176 IC
Zindia: 5,670,000 = 240 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: BRIGHT BLUE
Territories on map: No on-map territories. Enormous off-map areas to the southwest and south, on land and in the ocean, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

' 'Gather round children, come, quickly now.? The elderly halfing woman beckons to several children laughing and playing around the huge oak tree standing in the middle of one of the large green fields of Keoland.
'Come now children, your mothers will be back soon and then I won't be able to finish my tale! And we don?t want that now do we?? About a dozen high pitched voices go up in unison 'Noooo!' Quickly the fourteen children sit themselves down around the small old woman.
'Well now... where did I leave of last time? Hmmm...?
One of the young gnomes among the children raises his hand. 'Winterspring Yidda, you were gonna tell us about Winterspring!'
The little halfing rubs her chin and thinks for a moment. 'Hmmm yes... Winterspring. It is not the prettiest of stories my little ones and proof that not all ends well for everyone. Are you sure you want to hear it?'
'Yes Yidda! Tell us about it! We aren?t scared of monsters!? A pair of elven boys boasts while puffing up their chests.
'Heh, well ok then...' The old crone raises her head again and as she gazes upon the younglings her eyes and look have darkened. A cold wind blows over the grasslands and as the sun disappears behind a cloud a shiver runs down the spines of the children.
'A long long time ago, in a land far far away, there was the most beautifull of lands. A land ridden with lush gardens, viriel forests and golden fields where ever you went as far as the eye could see. And wonderous people lived there! O yes! Wonderous indeed! They valued art, music and dance and their history still lingers on in many a treasured song and sculpture indeed!
They prospered for hundreds of years, toying with magic and technology alike and many an invention sprang from their creative minds. But as with everything beautifull in the world, some things about cannot abide such beauty unless it is for themselves. So this land of beauty was besieged many a time by an envious neighbour or a monster beset on the wonders and beautifull things of this land to enrich itself. Or, perhaps, in a quest to turn as beautifull as the land by discovering its secrets.
But luckily the people from this noble land were wise as well and forsaw this envy and danger lurking beyond their borders and sometimes within. Each time evil set foot on their land it would discover that these people were well versed in the arts of war, which they had made into an art in itself as everything they touched and practiced. But next to their not formidable skills there were their greatest allies. Their friends and guides in times of peace, and the icon of their wrath in times of war, the great spirits of their lands.
They had long earned the love and respect of the spirits of nature by the way they respected their land and nature and the love they had for the beauties of the world. But this which allowed them to prospes so long and to these heights would eventually bring about their downfall. For there are more spirits in the multiverse and not all are benign and some vastly more powerfull then those that inhabited their lands.?
Yidda stops for a second while she takes a sip of her berryjuice and with a deep sigh she continues.
'They prospered for ages on end and they created many wonders and marvels, some even still to be beheld to this very day. Their lust for exploration and invention eventually led them to the practise of certain magics and their mages and sorcerers eventually even experimented with planar magic to open portals and gates to world far far away. This so they could see what marvels the gods and the multiverse had created for them to discovered and wonder about. They travelled across dozens of worlds, exasperated each time by the beauties they discovered and sometimes horrified by the evil they encountered. Many things they brought home from these worlds and their curiosity and their unending hunger for more and newer things ever unsatisfied.
This would all change after these hundreds of years. For as we all know, that which history has taught us well. Nothing endures forever my children, not even the gods. The tides of the worlds wax and wane and with it happiness and pain. Treasure what you may younglings, for nothing lasts forever. Live in the moment and enjoy it to its fullest, live your lives to the fullest...'
She sighs again.
'One day their mages opened a portal to a new world. Well, not so much a small demi-plane as a world. It was beautifull beyond compare, irridiscent purple skies, green fields and woods as far as one could see. But this was a quiet world, a dead world. Dark purple clouds raged across the skies and a chill wind blew across the fields and through the woods as all was silent. Not the sounds of birds or other wildlife, nothing, just silence behind the wind.
The mages that discovered the world didn't think anything of this silence and were over enthusiastic to find such a world. A paradise for their own, a haven of beauty for their emperor yet unspoiled. A garden fit for a god, their god emperor.
They quickly turned to build their towers there, and as spires of master craftmanship soared towards the purple skies around a temple and palace to their god emperor many people flocked to this new unspoiled world of unnatural beauty.
Many mages tried to make contact and peace with the spirits of this world but their calls remained unheeded. Silence was the answer to their spells and a few doubts arose among the greatest of minds of the empire as to the source of this quietude. But dozens of years passed without problems or disaster, dozens of years turned into an age and an age into two ages. Some things however are inevitable as I told you, to all things comes an end and so indeed to this grandest of empires. Perhaps the greatest ever to color the face of this world.
The people who had settled on the world had steadily been building more towns and cities, used more and more natural resources and had been slowly turning the world to their image and in their process they had accidentally aroused something.
And so it came to be that after two ages the dream ended and the silence of the plane turned into crimson song as the world awoke.' Yidda stops as the gnomish boy raises his hand again.
'The world awoke? How can the world wake up? Worlds don?t sleep do they?' And he looks at the grass he's sitting on looking a bit unnerved.
Yidda looks grimly at the boy. 'No worlds don't sleep, but spirits do. And what this spirit was I do not know, neither do I know how it came to be there. Perhaps it was sealed in this world at the edge of the multiverse as punishment by the gods or perhaps that it threatened them, I do not know. But it was there, and it was aroused by those people as they despoiled it.
The skies turned black as dark clouds appeared in ever greater number, the chill wind turned into a hurricane as all the spirits of that forgotten world awoke. Dark creatures arose from tree and rock as snow began raining down from the skies and the once wonderous world slowly froze over.
The settlers who had now lived there for over two hundred years were caught unawares and most of them perished in that storm of ice and cold. Those who didn't disappeared behind dark shapes in the show. The tales that survived told about malign spirits of ice and wind that stalked the icy wastes.
But it didn't stop there, o no... The cold followed them to their homeworld, this world, our world. Their pale blue skies turned purple and hurricane force winds raped their golden fields and beautifull cities as blizzards covered their empire in ice and snow. The frost spread as a frozen blight across their lands, destroying everything in its path. Many people escaped this torrent of ice and blood but at least as many fell before icy claws of spirits of cold and maybe even more to the winds and cold.
The once so proud people travelled far and wide telling their tale and bringing their skills and arts with them. But never unwatchfull of that purple haze, that irridiscent sky and the tingling chill winds that foretell the comming of a cold.. cold.. winter..'
Getting slowly up from the root of the tree Yidda looks at the children.
'Ah look, there are your mothers, hurry up! They must have missed their little ones on a beautifull afternoon as this! Hurry now!?
The gnomish boy turns around as the rest hurries over to their parents and looks at Yidda with a questioning expression across his face.
'Yes Lovar, what is it?'
'You said those spirits came to this world, our world. Are they still here? When did this happen? A long time ago?'
A chill wind blows in across the fields again and Yidda and the boy turn their noses into the wind that blows up from the south.
'No Lovar, this happened last year.'
She looks with a serious expression at the boy.
'I fear we may have a cold winter this year.' '

[/sblock]

  JAMES HEARD (discarded claim)

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) dunlandor@earthlink.net
PC: Ye'Cind, Elven Demigod of Music, Magical Songs, and Bards
PC Consort: Wae Sinde
Artifacts: Recorder of Ye'Cind

Powers:

- Miranda, representing all the powers given below:

- Ye'Cind the Demigod.
- Queen Xin of Miranda.
- The Armies of the Mystics of Miranda - represents a sizeable group of extremely potent elderly elves.
- The Recorders of Ye'Cind - these represent a sizeable force of elves specialized in intelligence work.
- The Court of Winter Moons - these represent a small and potent force of elves dedicated to protecting Queen Xin.

- The Marches (Kingdom of the Marchwards) - the Armies of the Marchward Kings - these represent a large force of knightly half-elves and other half-elves.

- The Elvanian Forest, representing all the powers given below:

- The Thorns - these represent a large force of halfling like faerie.
- The Temple of Sehanine - these represent a sizeable and very potent force of elven clerics and elves.
- The Faerie Court - these represent a sizeable and extraordinarily potent force of faerie.
- Allied Forces - these represent a very large force of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, and sizeable forces of good undead.

- The Empire of Lynn, representing all the powers given below:

- The Imperial Navy of Lynn - this represents a large and potent force of humans.
- The Armies of Lynn - these represent an extremely large force of poorly trained humans.
- The Suloisian Jannisaries - these represent a large and very potent force of humans (they are considered the Regular Army of Lynn.)

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Miranda: 128,000 = 7.7 IC
Kingdoms of the Marchwards: 212,000 = 12.7 IC
Elvanian Forest: 510,000 = 30.6 IC
The Empire of Lynn: 11,400,000 = 684 IC

  TOTAL IC OF JAMES HEARDS' POWER SO FAR:   735 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: LIGHT YELLOW-TANNISH

Territories on map: No territories on-map. Enormous off-map territories on the western side of the continent of Oerik: see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

'Sehanine is our mother, and her tears are what makes the the People greater than the lesser races -for in the tears our mother spilled upon our father's blood she gave us the gift of mystery, that we might cherish it and nurture it always. In ancient times there was a schism, uncreating the Elvendar and we sent those rebels of the unfaithful across the oceans and across the great wastelands to the south to exile. The True People remain near the spring of tears that our Mother created for us, in the ancient woods where magic springs from the trees as easily as sunlight springs from the east. Here we created our great cities of Coronel and Antheon, the meadows of Mistenveil and the tower of Deiren. We are not only the stewards of that great civilization we made, of Miranda (May she live Forever!), but of the true spirit of all who were once Elvendar.
Trust, in the face of the corrupt Elfaine of the east, is hard to maintain. Still we persist, hoping that some few of the profane ones might come over to the ways of the Elvendar and Sehanine. We spread her message through songs as old as the soil and great Ye'Cind, and dilligently record what secrets we discover in those songs. We seek to heal those still reeling from the wounds of our Father with our own tears, while protecting ourselves from their madness. We are the People. We are not monkeys and interlopers on this world, but the heirs to Oerth's most hidden nature. Those who mistake our inherent serenity for generosity do so at their own peril.
The Mare Mysticum Alliance
For ages the elven nation of the Miranda lived in relative isolation from the human and other demihuman powers that ruled to the east and west across the sea. Its only true contest of powers were with the giants of Fireland and the primitive monsters of Gigantea, but that changed with the coming of mankind to the south. With the establishment of the Eryptian refugees that came to call themselves the Empire of Lynn the elves found themselves in conflict, war had come for the first time to groves since the dark ones were cast down into the depths of Oerth.
Still, the Lynndites were primitive compared to the elves and more vulnerable to manipulation by ancient minds of the elven elders. The humans were seeded with heresies and embroiled into civil wars, sympathetic and promising humans were seduced by fair elven maidens for the good of the People. Eventually the Empire of Lynn was cut into three portions, the Empire, the heretical tribes of the Enllave, and the half-elven protectorate kingdoms of the Marches. Today the Empire of Lynn itself is held under the protection of Queen Xin, its masses of bitterly poor refugees finally provoking the wealthier nations of the north to claim its vast expanse and attempt to restore it to order. It remains to be seen whether or not this arrangement will be satisfactory in the long term to the xenophobic elves and fey, but for now the Empire is reaping enormous benefits from the elven rule.
Physically the Elven Forest itself is the least forgiving of all geography around the Mare. Some of the treants of the Forest remember when the elves and their dark brothers the drow were one people, and when humanity was a mere myth used to frighten gullible elven children. Portions of the faerie court hold residence here deep in the recesses, and the ghosts of fey elven heroes lurk in the shadows to waylay the unannounced into the forest. The Elven Forest is what defines the Mare Mysticum region for what it is, a magical place. Even though few brave elves actually make residence in the forest, its presence is the entire reason for being for the elves to be in the area. Time itself seems to pass more slowly and sometimes less clearly within its borders, and elven and sylvan priestesses and seers come from all across the world to consult with the forest itself's strange intelligence. It is said that before the breaking with the outer planes that Corellon Larethian would while away hours in conversation with the rocks and trees of the Elven Forest. Some say that the legendary patience of the elves was learned in this place, and that in the center of the forest the most ancient of all elven holy sites - a temple dedicated to Sehanine who led the ancient elven people to Oerth - sits untouched by the sands of time.
The Kingdoms of the Marches spread to cover the lands between Gigantea, Lynn, the lost dwarven lands of the Landspire mountains that provide a buffer between the Marches and the lands of the Khanates and Celestial Imperium, and most of the land between the Elven homelands and the Elven Forest. Once the Marches were much smaller, and the Elven homelands much greater, but as time has passed the elves have retreated more and more as their number dwindled and the Marchward's subjects multiplied. The Marchwards are a hardy, industrious folk of mostly half-elven descent. Pledged eternally to their ancient task of guardianship, the Marchwards divide their lands according to celestial accordances garnered from the seerage of the elves. Few humans are allowed to immigrate to the Marches unless they pass a series of tests of magic and skill maintained to establish their loyalty to the elves, but those same tests guarantee that the rulers of the Marches are mighty and committed to their task indeed. Much of the land of the Marches is wide, fertile valleys left over from glaciation. Few occupy the lands, but ancient elven fortresses dot much of the countryside and are occupied by their now half-elven defenders and their fey allies. The overall governship of the Marches is covered by the Council of Y'Cind, whose traditional members include the Prince of Elvenkind, the high priest of Y'Cind, and an ambassador from the Faerie Court of the Elven Forest.
The Empire of Lynn is mostly desert and bitterly, tragically poor. Once the region was awash in wealth and power, ruled by the mighty Pariah of Lynn from the selfsame port city on the southwestern coast. Centuries of corruption and abuse, border wars with the Marchwards of the north and Enllavian tribesmen to the south, and a general failure of their once great trading empire to keep up with the rising competition of the Tharquish, all conspired to finally cause massive general uprisings among the populace in 586 against the rich and powerful. The revolutionaries bought themselves
only more poverty with the coin of freedom though, and general conditions within the empire slid below the awful into the truly appalling quickly. At last, in 587, loyalists led by a general of the suloisian jannisaries bound by ancient pacts to the empire decided upon a radical course of action and pleaded their case before Queen Xin and her consort Wae Sinde forehead to floor begging for her mercy. After three tortuous months of consideration and debate, she graciously accepted the brooch and scepter of the Pariah of Lynn. Much of the current lack of unrest in Lynn is thanks to regular patrols of knights from the Marches and the populace's unabashed awe with the popular consort who, rumor has it, was the deciding reason for their good fortune. It is true that when the consort came to the ancient city of Lynn to help stop the mob violence that had spilled out into open war that the bard only climbed to the highest spire of the Pariah's palace still standing and played a song so sweet and sorrowful that all violence in the city stopped for a week and some of the most cruel of the thugs of the Flats openly wept while laying down their arms.
The Elven nation itself is empty. No, not entirely - but the cities of the elves lie mostly unoccupied and the storm wracked seas off the coast sometimes wash through the ages old magics that once protected the shores from the worst of the blizzards that wash over Gigantea. One of the first thing most notice about the place is that most of the residents are old, visibly old as few elves outside the Elven nation are ever seen. A few reckless and ill-tempered young elves pledged as honor guard stay here, and the occasional pilgrim seeking knowledge that might only be found in the capital Coronel's hallowed libraries come for moments. Elves in the ancient homelands live longer than they might live someplace further from the Elven forest and the magic invoked over the years in the Mysticum. The only ambassador to the Elven nation is a single solitary building in Coronel hosting the delegation from the Celestial Imperium. Even though the Elven nations and the Mysticum alliance covers a huge amount of acreage it is quite thinly populated, being the home of mostly elves, their fey allies, ancient treants and awakened animals, ghosts, and their half-elven knight-protectors. There are ten times as many humans within the protectorate of Miranda's queen as elves and fey, yet they are definitely the power and controlling force of the region.'

  [/sblock]

  - - -

  UNCLAIMED AREAS:  DESCRIPTIONS AND IC VALUES


  NON FLANAESS AREA DESCRIPTIONS

http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif


  CONTINENT OF ANAKERIS - No information.  Statement by Serpenteye below.

  [sblock]

  Aquaria, Anakeris, and other semi-legendary countries that are not on any of our maps will be claimable if we run out of claimable countries that are already on the list (or at least featured on the maps). Those of you who feel like you could use a bit more power are free to claim artifacts (which either clearly belongs in your "niche" or are officially owned by individuals in your territory or under your control), various organizations or individuals (according to the same citeria), or whole countries.

  [/sblock]

  CONTINENT OF AQUARIA - No information.  Statement by Serpenteye below:

  [sblock]

  Aquaria, Anakeris, and other semi-legendary countries that are not on any of our maps will be claimable if we run out of claimable countries that are already on the list (or at least featured on the maps). Those of you who feel like you could use a bit more power are free to claim artifacts (which either clearly belongs in your "niche" or are officially owned by individuals in your territory or under your control), various organizations or individuals (according to the same citeria), or whole countries.

  [/sblock]

http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif


  CONTINENT OF HYPERBORIA - No information

  CONTINENT OF OERIK:

  THE BARBARIAN SEAMEAST - No information

  THE CELESTIAL IMPERIUM - No information

  THE DRAGON ISLAND - No information


  ELVANIAN FOREST, KINGDOM OF THE MARCHWARDS, MIRANDA (compliments of James)
  EMPIRE OF LYNN (compliments of James)

  [sblock]

  Sehanine is our mother, and her tears are what makes the the People greater than the lesser races -for in the tears our mother spilled upon our father's blood she gave us the gift of mystery, that we might cherish it and nurture it always. In ancient times there was a schism, uncreating the Elvendar and we sent those rebels of the unfaithful across the oceans and across the great wastelands to the south to exile. The True People remain near the spring of tears that our Mother created for us, in the ancient woods where magic springs from the trees as easily as sunlight springs from the east. Here we created our great cities of Coronel and Antheon, the meadows of Mistenveil and the tower of Deiren. We are not only the stewards of that great civilization we made, of Miranda (May she live Forever!), but of the true spirit of all who were once Elvendar.
Trust, in the face of the corrupt Elfaine of the east, is hard to maintain. Still we persist, hoping that some few of the profane ones might come over to the ways of the Elvendar and Sehanine. We spread her message through songs as old as the soil and great Ye'Cind, and dilligently record what secrets we discover in those songs. We seek to heal those still reeling from the wounds of our Father with our own tears, while protecting ourselves from their madness. We are the People. We are not monkeys and interlopers on this world, but the heirs to Oerth's most hidden nature. Those who mistake our inherent serenity for generosity do so at their own peril.
The Mare Mysticum Alliance
For ages the elven nation of the Miranda lived in relative isolation from the human and other demihuman powers that ruled to the east and west across the sea. Its only true contest of powers were with the giants of Fireland and the primitive monsters of Gigantea, but that changed with the coming of mankind to the south. With the establishment of the Eryptian refugees that came to call themselves the Empire of Lynn the elves found themselves in conflict, war had come for the first time to groves since the dark ones were cast down into the depths of Oerth.
Still, the Lynndites were primitive compared to the elves and more vulnerable to manipulation by ancient minds of the elven elders. The humans were seeded with heresies and embroiled into civil wars, sympathetic and promising humans were seduced by fair elven maidens for the good of the People. Eventually the Empire of Lynn was cut into three portions, the Empire, the heretical tribes of the Enllave, and the half-elven protectorate kingdoms of the Marches. Today the Empire of Lynn itself is held under the protection of Queen Xin, its masses of bitterly poor refugees finally provoking the wealthier nations of the north to claim its vast expanse and attempt to restore it to order. It remains to be seen whether or not this arrangement will be satisfactory in the long term to the xenophobic elves and fey, but for now the Empire is reaping enormous benefits from the elven rule.
Physically the Elven Forest itself is the least forgiving of all geography around the Mare. Some of the treants of the Forest remember when the elves and their dark brothers the drow were one people, and when humanity was a mere myth used to frighten gullible elven children. Portions of the faerie court hold residence here deep in the recesses, and the ghosts of fey elven heroes lurk in the shadows to waylay the unannounced into the forest. The Elven Forest is what defines the Mare Mysticum region for what it is, a magical place. Even though few brave elves actually make residence in the forest, its presence is the entire reason for being for the elves to be in the area. Time itself seems to pass more slowly and sometimes less clearly within its borders, and elven and sylvan priestesses and seers come from all across the world to consult with the forest itself's strange intelligence. It is said that before the breaking with the outer planes that Corellon Larethian would while away hours in conversation with the rocks and trees of the Elven Forest. Some say that the legendary patience of the elves was learned in this place, and that in the center of the forest the most ancient of all elven holy sites - a temple dedicated to Sehanine who led the ancient elven people to Oerth - sits untouched by the sands of time.
The Kingdoms of the Marches spread to cover the lands between Gigantea, Lynn, the lost dwarven lands of the Landspire mountains that provide a buffer between the Marches and the lands of the Khanates and Celestial Imperium, and most of the land between the Elven homelands and the Elven Forest. Once the Marches were much smaller, and the Elven homelands much greater, but as time has passed the elves have retreated more and more as their number dwindled and the Marchward's subjects multiplied. The Marchwards are a hardy, industrious folk of mostly half-elven descent. Pledged eternally to their ancient task of guardianship, the Marchwards divide their lands according to celestial accordances garnered from the seerage of the elves. Few humans are allowed to immigrate to the Marches unless they pass a series of tests of magic and skill maintained to establish their loyalty to the elves, but those same tests guarantee that the rulers of the Marches are mighty and committed to their task indeed. Much of the land of the Marches is wide, fertile valleys left over from glaciation. Few occupy the lands, but ancient elven fortresses dot much of the countryside and are occupied by their now half-elven defenders and their fey allies. The overall governship of the Marches is covered by the Council of Y'Cind, whose traditional members include the Prince of Elvenkind, the high priest of Y'Cind, and an ambassador from the Faerie Court of the Elven Forest.
The Empire of Lynn is mostly desert and bitterly, tragically poor. Once the region was awash in wealth and power, ruled by the mighty Pariah of Lynn from the selfsame port city on the southwestern coast. Centuries of corruption and abuse, border wars with the Marchwards of the north and Enllavian tribesmen to the south, and a general failure of their once great trading empire to keep up with the rising competition of the Tharquish, all conspired to finally cause massive general uprisings among the populace in 586 against the rich and powerful. The revolutionaries bought themselves
only more poverty with the coin of freedom though, and general conditions within the empire slid below the awful into the truly appalling quickly. At last, in 587, loyalists led by a general of the suloisian jannisaries bound by ancient pacts to the empire decided upon a radical course of action and pleaded their case before Queen Xin and her consort Wae Sinde forehead to floor begging for her mercy. After three tortuous months of consideration and debate, she graciously accepted the brooch and scepter of the Pariah of Lynn. Much of the current lack of unrest in Lynn is thanks to regular patrols of knights from the Marches and the populace's unabashed awe with the popular consort who, rumor has it, was the deciding reason for their good fortune. It is true that when the consort came to the ancient city of Lynn to help stop the mob violence that had spilled out into open war that the bard only climbed to the highest spire of the Pariah's palace still standing and played a song so sweet and sorrowful that all violence in the city stopped for a week and some of the most cruel of the thugs of the Flats openly wept while laying down their arms.
The Elven nation itself is empty. No, not entirely - but the cities of the elves lie mostly unoccupied and the storm wracked seas off the coast sometimes wash through the ages old magics that once protected the shores from the worst of the blizzards that wash over Gigantea. One of the first thing most notice about the place is that most of the residents are old, visibly old as few elves outside the Elven nation are ever seen. A few reckless and ill-tempered young elves pledged as honor guard stay here, and the occasional pilgrim seeking knowledge that might only be found in the capital Coronel's hallowed libraries come for moments. Elves in the ancient homelands live longer than they might live someplace further from the Elven forest and the magic invoked over the years in the Mysticum. The only ambassador to the Elven nation is a single solitary building in Coronel hosting the delegation from the Celestial Imperium. Even though the Elven nations and the Mysticum alliance covers a huge amount of acreage it is quite thinly populated, being the home of mostly elves, their fey allies, ancient treants and awakened animals, ghosts, and their half-elven knight-protectors. There are ten times as many humans within the protectorate of Miranda's queen as elves and fey, yet they are definitely the power and controlling force of the region.

  [/sblock]

  THE TRIBES OF ENLLAVES (compliments of James)

  [sblock]  

The Enllave tribesmen are "proud desert nomads who eke out a living on a high plateau that escapes the worst heat of the sand sea. A few tribes-men live in mud-brick towns built around central squares that contain steep-sided pyramids. I have never learned whether the pyramids serve as monuments, tombs, temples, or something else altogether."
... given their proximity to the Enllave tribes who seem to be making monuments vaguely similar to some of the depictions of pyramids from that area.

  [/sblock]

  ERYPT (compliments of James)

  [sblock]  

Erypt is definitely an Egyptian flavored place in true "change a few letters" Greyhawk-fashion, and we've already got Serpenteye declaring ancient artifacts in the sands for this IR.

  [/sblock]

  ISLAND OF FIRELAND - No information

  GIGANTEA - No information

  ISHTARLAND (compliments of James)

  [sblock]  

Ishtarland is "A land watered by southern storms and at least two great rivers. The city of Ishtar vies with the merchants of Lynn and the warlords of Tharquish for control of coastal trade."
Ishtarland could be modelled after the Nubian seafaring kingdoms fairly safely.

  [/sblock]

  NIPPON - No information

  NIPPON DOMINION - No information

  THE RED KINGDOM (compliments of Edena_of_Neith and Serpenteye)

  [sblock]

   The Red Kingdom - this represents large forces of humans, an unknown number of demihumans and humanoids, large forces of abomination servitors, and possibly other forces.

  [/sblock]

  THE TARQUISH DOMINION, THE THARQUISH EMPIRE (compliments of James)

  [sblock]

  The Tharquish Empire is an empire consisting of several massive islands, most likely of a fairly temperate and pleasant climate if occasionally a bit wet because they're basically at the joining of the Oceanum Titanicum to the south and the Solnor to the north. They control the Tarquis Dominions, which are lands on the coast south of the mountain range that separates Lynn from Ishtarland.
  So...the Tharquishite warlords probably have a fairly green kingdom compared to most of the rest of the western Oerthian nations.
As a jump of conclusions then, I'd say that either the Oerthians of a completely separate descent from the Flanaess humans probably started somewhere in the crux of that mountain range or that one of the great migrating ethnicities of Oerth actually started off much further off than western Flan maps could indicate. I think interesting candidates for the latter would be the Olman (explains why the Touv were able to kick their behinds out of Hepmonland) and the Baklunish, but also think that since the Tharquish are implied to have been imports from the Flanaess that it would seem to be fairly cool if they were Pure Flan, the anti-Flan, the exception that discards the rule - "We spit on nature, give me grog!"
  The Skip Williams document has this to say:
Tarquis Dominions: An ancient protectorate of the Tharquish Empire.
Tharquish Empire: An island nation of seafarers who have ambitions that extend to the neighboring continents.

http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

  [/sblock]

  ZINDIA - No information

  -

  FLANAESS AREA DESCRIPTIONS

  RATIK (compliments of Edena_of_Neith)

  [sblock] 

  Ratik represents a sizeable force of rangers and good and neutral aligned humans, small forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings (especially swanmay), sizeable forces of faerie, and possibly other forces.

  [/sblock]

  THE EMERALD ORDER (compliments of Edena_of_Neith and William)

  [sblock]

  The Emerald Order is a mysterious organization of Good devoted to the preservation of the natural world of plants and animals, even as they seek to return the Oerth to a state of verdant green beauty and richness. They represent a large force of Good clerics, druids, mages, rangers, and others, and large forces of good and neutral animals, large forces of wondrous beings, large forces of treants and sentient trees and plants, and large forces of faerie.
  THE EMERALD ORDER (compliments of William)  'The Emerald Order: This organization is dedicated to the preservation of Oerth's natural environment. It is very similar to the Emerald Enclave on Toril.'

  [/sblock]

  OLD FAITH (compliments of Edena_of_Neith) 

  [sblock]

  Old Faith is a druidical organization, and represents a sizeable force of druids devoted to Beory, large forces of assorted land and sea beings at their command, large forces of land and sea abomination servitors, and sizeable forces of faerie and unseelie.

  [/sblock]

  OLD LORE (compliments of William)

  [sblock]

This group of bards, associated with the Old Faith, is known for its skills in fighting and stealth. Unlike many other bards, they cast druidic spells. They are mostly Flan of noble birth.

  [/sblock]

http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

  -

  NON-FLANAESS POWERS IC VALUES:

  Continent of Anakeris:  unknown = unknown
  Continent of Aquarus:  unknown = unknown
  Continent of Hyperboria:  unknown = unknown

  Continent of Oerik:

The Barbarian Seameast: 7,400,000 = 222 IC
Celestial Imperium: 19,800,000 = 999 IC
Dragons Island: 700,000 = 35 IC

(The following three are united together)
Elvanian Forest: 510,000 = 28 IC
Kingdoms of the Marchwards: 212,000 = 12 IC
Miranda: 128,000 = 7 IC 

The Tribes of Enllaves: 1,200,000 = 50 IC
Erypt: 6,560,000 = 360 IC
Island of Fireland:  NO RULING FROM SERPENTEYE
Gigantea:  NO RULING FROM SERPENTEYE
Ishtarland: 8,790,000 = 500 IC
The Empire of Lynn: 11,400,000 = 484 IC
Nippon: 3,530,000 = 190 IC
Nippon Dominion: 4,100,000 = 176 IC
The Red Kingdom 5,700,000 = 220 IC
The Tarquish Dominions: 6,390,000 = 310 IC
The Tharquish Empire: 10,400,000 = 590 IC
Zindia: 5,670,000 = 240 IC

  -

  FLANAESS POWERS IC VALUES:

Interior Amedio Jungle of the Flanaess: 540,000 = 14 IC
Ratik:  280,000 = 12 IC
Sable Forest:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE
Spikey Forest:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE 
The Emerald Order:  N/A
Old Faith:  N/A  (possible addition to PL)
Old Lore:  N/A (possible addition to PL)

  You will note that the IC values given above do not match the IR formula of ((Population x (IC value + 5)) / 100,000)
  A population of 1,000,000 should equal 60 IC, but in the above you will see it does not do so.
  This is because none of the above territories have actualized their full potential (in their economies, in efficient government, in military infrastructure, etc.)  None of them are fully ready for the current situation in the IR.  
  If any given territory reaches greater readiness, based on player actions, it's IC will increase thusly, moving closer to the theoretical maximum represented by the equation.


----------



## devilish (Dec 13, 2004)

*Whither the Solistarim?*

Hi,

I can't find any information on this anywhere except what was
put on the first post.  

Tried Google -- but nothing on the Living Greyhawk site, WOTC, etc.

Where can I find history on this wonderful area? 

Thanks in advance, 
-D

PS -- ICs forthcoming!


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 13, 2004)

They only exist in the 3rd and 5th IRs.  They don't derive from any official source, so you won't be able to find it elsewhere.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 13, 2004)

*The Public Current Events Post*

Public Current Events OOC:

  OOC information by Anabstercorian concerning a PBP player who is a potential player for this IR, and URL link to that person's site.

  [sblock]

http://www.reality.com/frconten.htm

I was referred to this by a close friend of mine who I've been trying to talk in to joining the game - it turns out he used to WORK for these people.
  Long story short, he used to run this sort of game for a living. He's been looking over the rules and will probably have some very useful advice for us at some point, and may even join the game (heaven help us all).

  [/sblock]

  - - -

  PUBLIC CURRENT EVENTS IC:

  Note:  Public current events are just that:  public.  They are events set forth by players openly on the thread, with the understanding that everyone is going to read the post.  And also the assumption that IC everyone could find out what was happening pretty easily.


  Concerning the Nyr Dyv Summit, proposed by Anabstercorian

  [sblock]

  (From Anabstercorian)

  The Nyr Dyv Summit will be held at the beginning of Turn 1. It's purpose is to divide the Nyr Dyv amongst the Empire of Iuz, the Triumvirate Rebellious, the League of Athyr, and Greater Nyrond.  The Empire of Iuz (Rikandur Azebol), the Triumvirate Rebellious represented by Lord Robilar, (Anabstercorian), the League of Athyr (Eluvan), and King Rhynnon of Greater Nyrond will be involved. Any water-living sentient natives of the Nyr Dyv, should they wish to participate (as I imagine they would) should be represented either by Serpenteye or by another, impartial player of Serpenteye's choice interested in doing so.

  (from Bugbear IC)  

  A Letter to Queen Eclidava of the Drow

  After much consideration King Rhynnon and the High Councel of Greater Nyrond has agreed that the Drow concerns along the Underdark bordering the Nyr Div are valid, and it would be unjust to exclude them from a conference which includes such nations as the Empire of Iuz and the Triumvate.
  King Rhynnon would like to formaly invite the Drow to participate in the Nyr Div Summit in Rel Astra. All we ask is that you obey our laws while in our land.

  (from Edena_of_Neith)

  Eclavdra has accepted King Rhynnon's invitation - he is hosting that conference - and will be attending.

  [/sblock]

  Concerning events in Devilish's power, Acererak and the Solistarim

  [sblock]

  Dark Covenant : Part One

Tamryn ducked behind a column as the floating skull shot fire from its gem-encrusted eyes. The stream of flames struck the spot he leapt from and charred the rocky debris. To Tamryn?s eyes, the fiery blaze looked a diseased violet color, though he guessed it should be orange. All the hue in the room was altered by a silky purple light that emanated from a giant crystal sphere in the center of the room. This unholy device hummed and flailed gray tendrils of ash into the air, while feathery figurines drifted within the sphere?s belly.

?Ced, by the Seven, get out of here! I?ll hold it off,? Tamryn called out.

He knew the thief was somewhere among the rubble in the room. For once, Tamryn didn?t look down on the thief?s tendency to vanish during battle. Four of his comrades lay dead and drained around the room and withdrawal was the best option now. The skull, this demi-lich, proved deadlier than the sages had insisted.

?PALADIN?? gasped a powdered voice from the skull. ?PALADIN. GIVE YOURSELF TO ME AND WE CAN END THIS GAME. YOU PROLONG THE INEVITABLE.?

Tamryn panted and focused himself. He could not hear the skull move but could guess how long it would take to come to him. With the black funnel that emanated from its mouth, it sucked out the souls of four people who Tamryn had spent most of his life with. His heart slowing down a bit and resolve cleared, he stepped out from around the column, sword held high and charged the demi-lich. Trouble was, the demi-lich was two feet from him when he turned the column.

Cedric Half-foot leaned against the wall of the antechamber sobbing softly. In the next room, he saw the giant crystalline sphere, the demi-lich, the husks of four of his companions, and Tamryn. The demi-lich had just taunted the paladin and was now floating toward the column. Cedric wanted to shout, wanted to scream, but could not find his voice among his terror. He whispered to Tamryn from across the divide, knowing that Tamryn could only hear the blood thumping in his ears at this very moment.

?BOO!? the demi-lich rasped into Tamryn?s face. Tamryn paused, stunned. Was that supposed to be funny ? Did this creature think that a child?s word could frighten him? He raised his holy sword over his back to drive it into the center of this creature, when the giant crystalline sphere bright purple light went dim.

The demi-lich turned from him immediately, and spun toward the crystalline sphere. Bobbing across the debris-covered floor, it bounced away from Tamryn and slowly spun around the sphere.

?BROKEN?? the skull said, more to itself. ?BROKEN FROM THE NEGATIVE PLANE? WHAT TRICKERY IS THIS? MY APOTHEOSIS!!!!?

Tamryn tilted his head at the floating monstrosity. Thank the Seven, he thought. They had given him an opportunity! He heard a whimper behind him and turned to see Cedric, eyes red, cowering in the next room.

?It?s ok, Cedric.? Tamryn hushed, ?the day is ours!? And with that, Tamryn charged the occupied demi-lich.

Cedric?s heart lifted and he moved to the doorway, watching his companion run toward the demi-lich. Biting his knuckle, he inwardly cheered Tamryn as his sword arced high and slammed strongly into the back of the skull. His stomach folded, when he saw that there was nary a scratch on the skull and it turned around.

Dropping it?s intimidating voice and speaking in conversational tone, the skull spat ?Don?t bother me while I?m thinking.?

A green halo of putrescence grew around the skull. Wisps from it cycloned around its head and shot toward the paladin. Drawn up in green smoke, the paladin?s lone figure began to fade as he slowly disintegrated on the spot. Plate mail armor and his blessed sword clattered upon the floor.

The demi-lich spun back upon its creation, heedless of the stacatto of retreating footsteps in the other room.

  [/sblock]

Concerning events in Forsaken One's power, the Ethergaunts and the Red Kingdom (the Return of the Ethergaunts)

  [sblock]

  'Travelers to the Ethereal Plane report vast fields of nothingness, roiling fog cloaking a barren landscape. Sometimes, however, they come upon fantastic stone pyramids or cyclopean menhirs topped with flashing magical flames, relics of an ancient race. Knowledgeable scholars refer to the fearsome creators of these structures as ethergaunts, after their emaciated, delicate frames. An advanced culture that abandoned the Material Plane more then 10,000 years ago, the ethergaunts are finally comming back, with a vengeance.
  Adult ethergaunts stand 8 feet tall and resemble extraordinarily thin humanoids. An ethergaunt?s long, thin arms reach to mid-calf; each hand has three agile fingers and a thumb. An inhuman face caps a short neck that protrudes from the center of the creature?s chest, giving the thergaunt a somewhat stooped appearance. Because few creatures gaze upon an ethergaunt?s face without taking severe damage to their psyches, the creatures have develloped bisected masks and exosceletons that serve to give them a somewhat humanlike appearance. Dozens of colorful, prehensile tendrils emerge from behind the mask like a mane of thick, fleshy hair. The faceplate resembles a featureless porcelain visage, and the mask?s color reveals the ethergaunt?s role in the creatures? pragmatic society. Red ethergaunts serve the race as scientists and explorers. White ethergaunts manage the reds? affairs and form the primairy government of the race. The dreaded black ethergaunts control the entire society of ethergaunts; fewer then one hundred blacks are thought to exists. Other colors and roles may exist.
  Ethergaunts have a great disdain for the creatures that have inhabited ?their world? since their ancient departure. They have progressed technologically and philisophically to a point where they consider most inhabitants of the Material Plane no more relevant then insects. While they see themselves as beyond good and evil in the classic sense, they are not pleased at the current infestation of their old home, and have set upon the most devastatin extermination in history.
  Ethergaunts communicate with each other by wriggling their head tendrils, which transmits a psychic ?soundprint? identifiable as language to other ethergaunts within normal hearing range. They occasionally communicate with members of Material Plane races by revealing their true faces to one of the creature's cohorts and using that dominated ally as a psychic puppet-envoy. In such communications, the ethergaunts refer to themselves as the Khen-zai. Ethergaunts communicate with each other using their own language, Khen-zai, which cannot be learned by those who lack their unique anatomy. Most know a smattering of other languages---usually tongues plucked from the minds of enslaved envoys. Comman additional languages include Common, Draconic, Dwarven, and Elven.

  Ethergaunt society

  Ethergaunt society serves the dual goals of philisophical progress and self-preservation. The Khen-zai define progress as the culling of emotion in order to approach perfect rationality. They define self-reservation as the removal of any threat to their carefully developed objective philosophy. The inhabitants of the Material Plane threaten both philosophy and preservation, and hence must be destroyed.
  Rigidly stratified through an immutable caste system, an ethergaunt?s role in society is largely defined by the actions (or lack thereof) of its predecessors. The Khen-zai long ago eliminated irrational ambition by ensuring that no ethergaunt can ever achieve a greater status. Once during its lifetime, however, an ethergaunt can produce a young Khen-zai through asexual reproduction. The child?s caste, hence the color it will bear upon its faceplate for its entire life, is decided before it is born by a cadre of black ethergaunts who weigh the achievements of the child?s ancestors before assigning the child?s caste.
  Ethergaunts gather in small communities known as enclaves, usually situated around a large central pyramid that serves as a center of learning for the entire comminity. The largest such settlements boast as many as ten black ethergaunts, fifty white ethergaunts and as many as five hundred reds.

  Ethergaunt items

  Ethergaunts have developed a number of technological marvels. Because the race shuns art or pleasure, most such devices facilitate one of two activities: genocide or the eradication of religious devotion. Though the features of these objects resemble those of magic items, the objects are in fact technological and are not affected by spells such as antimagic field. Only ethergaunts have the knowledge and skill to build or maintain these devices.

  Example weapons:

  Etherblade: Resembling a short glaive topped with a hollow barrel, this favored weapon of the ethergaunts can fire a ray of force as a ranged touch attack for 1d6 points of damage. The etherblade ray has an increment of 40 feet. The weapon can fire 50 times before it is exhausted. It cannot be recharged.
  An etherblade can be used as a two-handed weapon in melee combat to deal 1d10 points of slashing damage. A fully charges etherblade has a marker price of 800 gp.

  Doubt Bomb: This ceramic sphere contains a chemical mixture intented to overstimulate the ?doubt centers? in the brain. The bomb can be thrown as a grenadelike weapon. A thrown bomb shatters on impact, creating a cloud of poisonous gas in a 10-foot spread (initial and secondairy damage 1d6 Wisdom, Fort DC 15 negates). Ethergaunts are immune to the effects of doubt bombs.
  A doubt bomb has a market price of 500 gp.

Notes of importance about Ethergaunts:

  -  The weakest of the race, namely the reds, are CR 9, cast spells as a level 9 wizard and have at least 23 intelligence and are immune to 2nd level arcane spells and lower. These are the dumbest and weakest of their race. These are the ethergaunt grunts and they are brighter then the brightest human mage.
  -  Population seems stagnant due to that each member of the race can only procreate one time which produces a single sibling.
  -  White ethergaunts are CR 13 and cast spells as a level 13 wizard, have 27 int and are immune to arcane spells of 4th level and lower.
  -  Black ethergaunts are CR 17 and cast spells as a level 17 wizard, have 31 int and are immune to arcane spells of 6th level and lower.
  -  All ethergaunts can dominate monster 3 times a day.
  -  Seeing an ethergaunts real face (which it can show as a free action by opening its faceplates) drains 1d4 points of intelligence, wisdom and charisma.
  -  Every single member of this race can Teleport.
  -  Every single member of this race can cast mass destruction spells as fireball, but even worse, spells like firebrand.

  This makes the whole race more intelligent then the most intelligent of 99% of all other races that exist by far. Not even noting that this is the race without a single class level applied to them....'

  [/sblock]

Concering events in Knight Otus' power, the Great Kingdom of Aerdi

  [sblock]

   The time: Some time prior to the Sealing (and after the loss of potential heirs ). The place: Kalstrand, capitol of Ahlissa.
"People of Ahlissa!
I, Jahren of House Darmen, stand here before you with sad news to deliver! Overking Xavener has been taken from our midst by a sudden, unexpected illness, and we have been prevented from resurrecting by an entity of great power."
Yes, Lord Ashardalon is preventing the resurrection of Xavener. The rabble of course should not find out about that ? they won't even know he exists for the time being.
"This is a time to mourn his passing, yet me must be careful! Our enemies watch every our steps, aiming to reveal weaknesses even we might not be aware of, and pry from us what is rightfully ours! Our allies are few, but be assured they exist. In fact, we recently won an ally of considerable power ? Praise be to him!"
The rabble really does not need to know about Ashardalon quite yet. He is not ready to reveal himself, but with the public opinion already set to favor him...
"As you know, Overking Xavener left no heirs for the throne. With his dying breath he uttered a last wish, a wish I am bound to honor. He wished, and with surprising vehemency for his condition, that I shall take the throne, and become the Overking!"
Aren't the effects of a charm nice?
"It is a grand obligation, and one I would not take if it were not for Xavener's wish."
Hah!
"Hear, and mourn: The Overking is dead!"

And now there should...

And it did happen: A few voices first. They didn't count, they were paid voices. But more and more joined into the chant, and with every voice, the crowd grew more enthusiastic. "Long live the Overking!" they shouted. They praised the new ally, despite not knowing his nature. Overking Jahren stood and watched the crowd getting infected with the enthusiasm planted by a few voices who were paid for yelling what they yelled. Of course many were loyal servants, but a few were not. Those few had to vanish in the near future, lest they spilled secrets not yet meant to be spilled.

  [/sblock]

  Concerning events in Williams' power, the nation of Al'Akbar

[sblock]

  '(A note on calendars: Serpenteye said this IR starts 20 years after the end of the Greyhawk wars. This would be in Common Year 604, 1248 Oeridian Record, 6119 Suloise Dating, 5066 Olven Calendar, 3263 Baklunish Hegira, and 2754 Flan Tracking. I presume we will begin in the first month of the new year. So, I suspect that the events must occur late during the month of Sunsebb in CY 603/BH 3262. I used the History of Oerth link to set a date for the Twin Cataclysms. Edena, maybe include the calendars in the first post.)
Early in the morning, in Kankar on the shores of Lake Udrukankar, the call to prayer is heard from the mosques, minarets, and temples. The Mahdi of the Steppes turns to address the crowds of the faithful and curious onlookers. He opens his mouth to speak but his words are interrupted by the sound of distant thunder from the timeless stones of Tovag Baragu.
In a flash of light, a man on a ki-rin appears followed by a throng of celestials and genies of various sorts. With startling swiftness, the horde rides to the maket square of Kankar. The rider and the ki-rin, its scales and hoves blazing with light, swoop low above the crowd as he blows a ram?s horn. The celestial horde picks up the tune on their horns, whose sounds echo in the streets and towers of kankar. The man on the celestial horse gazes kindly on the people below him. He is tall and thin. Piercing hazel eyes, rare among the Baklunish, gaze out from beneath a face with kindly features, framed by dusky brown hair and well trimmed beard. His robes and garments are the white of mountain snow, the blue of the summer skies, and the gold of the noonday sun. An eight-pointed star of platinum with a chain of gold and pearls hangs from his neck. In his right hand is a golden cup, set with sapphires, rubies, diamonds, and emeralds, shining brightly. A brighter light surrounds the man himself, extending like a halo past his steed. A shout begins in the crowd, small at first but is picked up by everyone ? including the Mahdi and many of the curious onlookers.
?Al?Akbar!!! Al?Akbar!! Al?Akbar has returned!!? The crowd roars in deafening voices echoing amid the streets of Kankar. Many in the crowd begin to kneel in prayer, and quake. The rider and the ki-rin sweep low and hover next to an awestruck and trembling Mahdi of the Steppes.
?I am honored by the courtesy of thy greetings, my beloved people and travelers from distant lands. May the gods bless and sustain thee in the days to come!! We come before thee on the wings of a storm, only because we have ridden upon its wings. My son, Amal aban Jehef, thou hast done well by the people, whom I love. Yet I have need of haste. If thou wilt, ride with me. There is much to be done before the hammer falls. I shall send word to you from Ekbir, ? the man, nay demigod, says in a clear and deep voice. The words are in Ancient Baklunish, yet all in the crowd ? including those from distant lands ? hear them in their native tongues.
?Stand ready, be strong. Rely on one another and deal justly with your neighbor and the stranger. For a Time of Testing is upon us all. Prepare! Be strong and be blessed, my people. Remember the Prophecy of the Phoenix and proclaim my return! Come what may, I shall stand with thee, my people whom I love! May ye be blessed and protected in the tumults that lie before us all.? He reaches his hand out to the Mahdi, and gently lifts him on to a flying carpet that swoops down from the heavens.
It is only many miles later that the Mahdi speaks. ?Al?Akbar, my lord and god, where do we go? Why have you returned, amid a glorious host? What are the meanings of these signs and portents??
?We go to the Yorodhi, to bring a blessed woman, a Slayer of the Dead, with us. Then to Ull, for the Orakhan Khazuron the Mighty, to Zeif for Sultan Murad among others, to Tusmit for Pasha Muammar Qharan and others, to Ket for Beygraf Nadaid and a multitude in Ket and the Barrier Peaks and lastly to Ekbir. Already they await us. All of us shall soon stand. In the war to come,? the demigod says calmly as the ground beneath him races past at a blinding speed.
?As for my return, the storm clouds gather and rumors abound of war and destruction. Change is coming, and with it good and evil. Soon, the hammer falls, but what form it will take I cannot see. Yet it may be that some old foes shall emerge amid new ones. We must ready the people for the storm ? ere it breaks.?
'The half-ogre Orakhan Khazuron of Ull is a mighty warrior. I have only spoken to him a few times, yet there is something familiar about him that I have not been able to place. What is it, my lord and my god?'
'He is thy cousin 15 times removed, and a true son of Al?Akbar as well.' Al'Akbar says as a shocked look passes across the face of Mahdi Amal aban Jehef. 'Do not be surprised! The descendants of my wives and myself number in the thousands!'
As the celestial horde appears, Al'Akbar speaks to the people gathered near him with words much like those spoken at Kankar. Shortly the horde appears in the City of Ekbir as the demigod?s name is chanted through the streets amid the sounds of blowing horns. The celestial horde hovers in the air, as Al?Akbar and those of many races ? humans, dwarves, elves, gnomes, halflings, kobolds, orcs, goblins, hobgoblins, half-ogres and more - descend onto a high rock set before the in the square between the Golden Temple of the Divine and the Mosque of Al'Akbar. The crowd roars with approval, the sounds of horns, harps, zithers, drums and other musical instruments are heard, only ceasing as Al'Akbar raises his right hand for them to stop.
?My beloved people, honored dignitaries of many lands, and welcome travellers, it is good again to be amongst thee amid the gathering storm clouds. May thou be blessed, and our noble guests and visitors as well. Ambassadors, forgive me for not inviting the noble and august rulers of thy lands here today but I have need of haste. I shall contact them shortly and pray that there shall be peace and friendship amongst us. My people and honored guests, thou hast heard of the the signs, the portents and the Prophecy of the Phoenix. The lives you have known shall change and all shall be tested. Even as I traveled with them, the leaders of the Baklunish and allied peoples in our lands ? have heard what I know of the threats that lie before us. Soon the hammer shall fall. Soon we shall be tested to our very souls. Yet when we have stood together, we have proved stronger than separately.?
?Nearly eleven centuries ago, I sought to sustain our people in the wake of the Twin Cataclysms ? the Invoked Devastation and the Rain of Colorless Fire. Amid the horrors of that time, I brought order, justice, and peace, sheltered the homeless, feed the hungry, clothed the naked, cured the sick, and comforted the bereaved. I laid the first stones of the wall of this city, the city of Ekbir. I believe my duty in this time of change lies with thee, my people whom I love. So, I humbly ask you, my people, if you will accept my rule? May I lead and serve the many peoples of the Baklunish lands -- who are truly one people in spirit regardless of race or nation??
The crowd screams yes, and cheer the name of Al?Akbar. The gathered Baklunish leaders join the cheers. Al?Akbar speaks and the crowd falls silent.
?Thereby by your consent and and that of the leaders of the Dry Steppes, Ull, the Yorodhi, The Paynims, Zeif, Ket, the Barrier Peaks, Tusmit, Ekbir, the Barrier Peaks, the Ullspure Mountains, and all our peoples proclaim: The day has come! The day has come that thou and the world have awaited for over a thousand years!?
A procession of nobles, dignitaries, celestials, and genies line up and stand at attention. A man in ancient armor, shining like the sun smiles proudly as he lifts a high crown shaped like a turban above Al?Akbar?s head. Its jewels shine brightly in the sun, and some in the crowd murmur in awe and stunned recognition as the crown is lowered on Al?Akbar?s head.
?Today, the Baklunish Empire is restored! In the name of our gods and thee, our peoples, I, Emperor Al?Akbar, proclaim it so. May the gods bless us and bless all peoples in this time of change! Let us stand together and prepare for the changes that are to come ? as one mighty empire. The Tree of Life will be shaken, but the Baklunish Empire and all of us must ensure that it stands! Let us stand with our neighbors, with amity towards them but with the strength, cunning and courage to vanquish any foe. Remember thy duty to one another, and my teachings! Deal justly with thy neighbor and the stranger as well as each other. Hear my words and remember this day, O peoples of the Blakunish Empire! We are one and shall stand as one!! We are one!!?
The shout of ?We are one!!? is carried by the crowds, and a voice cries out ?Emperor Al? Akbar and the Baklunish Empire!? in common, in Ancient Baklunish, Low Baklunish, and other tongues followed by cries of ?Al?Akbar!! Al?Akbar!!? Even as the crowd chants, Al?Akbar blows a ram?s horn while pointing as two flags that unfurled. The first is the banner of the Baklunish Empire, not seen for the last 1,096 years, while the second is a new flag. On an orange background is the image of the Cup and Talisman of Al?Akbar with an olive branch beneath it to its right and a falchion on its left. Al?Akbar draws his falchion, shining like the noonday sun, and waves it as he gestures to some of his court. He sheathes the blade and speaks to the celestial horde.
?Make haste, and deliver my messages. For although this is a day of celebration, there is much work to be done. Soon the hammer will fall, but we shall be ready!!! Go, and may the gods speed your journey!!? Several of the celestials, genies, and other wondrous beings bearing heavy boxes and large crates vanish or fly away amid the continuing chants by the crowd.
Across the Flanaess, to the surprise of many, new flags are suddenly unfurled next to the flags of Ket, Zeif, Ull, Tusmit, Ekbir and throughout the Baklunish lands. In the cites of the west, the embassies and consulates of the Baklunish nations, as well as the trading houses of the Mouqollad Consortium, new flags are hurriedly added: the flag of the Baklunish Empire and the flag of Al?Akbar to crowds murmur and gasp in astonishment. Baklunish ambassadors from as far west as Sterich to Aerdi come bearing gifts, while large crates appear before the gates of some cities.'

[/sblock]


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 13, 2004)

They were creations of Edenas. If you want information on them contact him.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 13, 2004)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> To Anabstercorian:
> [sblock]
> Althea caressed Matak's cheek with her talonlike, shiverled hand. And giggled like young girl ... That incubus remebers as if it were moment ago.
> "You silver tongue devil ... My lord accepts the neutral ground, and will send his emmisary. When will the meeting be ? Will ... sir Robilard be present ?"[/sblock]




[sblock]Matak looks slighted, and raises an eyebrow.  "I am not a devil," he says firmly.  "I am a demon.  Ne'er the two shall meet."  Nonetheless, he kisses that hand affectionately.[/sblock]
The Nyr Dyv Summit will be held at the beginning of Turn 1.  It's purpose is to divide the Nyr Dyv amongst the Empire of Iuz, the Triumvirate Rebellious, the League of Athyr, and Greater Nyrond.  The Empire of Iuz (Rikandur Azebol), the Triumvirate Rebellious represented by Lord Robilar, (Anabstercorian), the League of Athyr (Eluvan), and King Rhynnon of Greater Nyrond will be involved.  Any water-living sentient natives of the Nyr Dyv, should they wish to participate (as I imagine they would) should be represented either by Serpenteye or by another, impartial player of Serpenteye's choice interested in doing so .


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 13, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Melkor:
> 
> [sblock]"Worship Iuz? Why should one god worship another? The Old One is a powerful ally, it is true, but I owe him nothing besides what is codified in treaties. I have forged my empire through my own might, and while I welcome anyone who wishes to aid me, I can continue alone if need be. Does your 'father' offer his forces to my cause? And if not, why have you come?"[/sblock]
> 
> Unless there was another missive that I didn't see.




[sblock] "My father offers an alliance against any human or elven nation in this region! Aren`t you gathering your vast armies to wage a war of conquest?! Gallador`s Concord will gladly assist you in crushing all those pathetic mortals, time for your children to gain their rightful place in this world, just like for Nosferatu! If the New Order has to be forged in rivers of blood, so shall it be!"[/sblock]


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 13, 2004)

Anabstecorian!

[sblock] Eli Tomarast is visited by one of Gallador`s daughters, a beatiful half-drow wearing silver.[/sblock]


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 13, 2004)

Anabstecorian!

[sblock]Eli Tomarast is visited by one of Gallador`s daughters- beautiful half-drow wearing silver[/sblock]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 13, 2004)

Hmmm ... a Nyr Dyv summit, and nobody invited us, the drow, to the table?


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 13, 2004)

Edena, you have forgotten to add Sahuagin Empire to my roster!


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 13, 2004)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> I gifted Anabstercorian Seltaren (The Seltaren hills spicificly)because of maure castle. Seltaren is his (Unless you rule otherwise of course)




Ah, then of course it belongs to Anabstercorian.   



			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Good thing I noticed that in time.  I remember reading a 12, and that was too good to be true, so it's good I checked again.
> Well, back to the drawing board.




Heh, that was a bit too good to be true. I wanted both alternatives to be viable, but made a little mistake in typing.



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Well, it's the pre-requisite for planet tossing, which is the pre-requisite for starflinging. I think Anabster managed that one last time himself.
> 
> Also, Uvenelei's mass drivers. Those are pretty sweet. I wanted a six shooter revolver of those.




*Shudder*   

I think I'm going to let Uvenelei's creation be one of those unique features of the 3rd IR. If you can come up with some other ingenoius ways to use the rules, though, chances are I'll allow it (more or less the way you intended). 



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Yeah, which is pretty important for those of us who wouldn't particularly care for the concept of slaughtering 100PLs of regular armies just so that we could feed the meat and sell the boots for a single Epic army. You know, it just would get hard to get people to join the military after a while.
> 
> "You few, you chosen remaining few, you band of brothers (until we decide to engage in spell research) that gather here today..."
> 
> Something like that seems like it would start impacting population after a while too. Meat grinder upgrading I guess.




True, true...



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Here I am !
> 
> Serpenteye ! Your worries are uderstandable ... But I strongly repeat my _suggestion_ about decreasing populations. First few turns should go quiet, except My and Paxus's small victorious war against the Theocracy. I intend Blitzkrieg, to not give other Powers time to react ... and to maximize my spoils, before other vultures gather.
> Why I say such thing ? Because wars will erupt, anyway ! And don't forget that our present technological advancement is some about XVI century, production is slow as it should. It will rickochet trough ceiling after the introduction of fiendish "gifts". And building more modern infrastructure. Isn't it ... to say simple, logical ? And don't worry about armies ... Most armies are alvays Regular anyway ... And Elite and Epic Armies will be treasured by every Power, why ? Because they are precious and hard to replace !!!
> ...




Hey Rik! 

There is one obvious solution if you think there are too many people on Oerth...


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 13, 2004)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Anabstecorian!
> 
> [sblock]Eli Tomarast is visited by one of Gallador`s daughters- beautiful half-drow wearing silver[/sblock]




[sblock]Rary and Eli, both heavily warded against vampiric power, are willing to meet her to discuss anything you may want to bring up.[/sblock]


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 13, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Hmmm ... a Nyr Dyv summit, and nobody invited us, the drow, to the table?




You can come watch, if you want, but you've no claim to any portion of the Nyr Dyv, due to the following:

a) You hold no ports along the Nyr Dyv.

b) The Nyr Dyv is, frankly, a pretty sunny place.

Additionally, I have no knowledge of the relationship between Eclavdor and Greater Nyrond, but I expect it's rather chilly.  I'm afraid our host King Rhynnon may choose not to accept you, even as guests, in which case I could offer nothing but my condolences.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 13, 2004)

Anabstecorian

[sblock]Lanfear is a well-mannered person and charming in a bit sinister way, though also quite arrogant, often smiling like a Predator playing with her prey, especially towards handsome males-(OOC : How does your PC look like?)

"My father, Lord Gallador, is quite impressed by your sudden rise. He would like to know more about you, and the scope of your ambitions. Your agents have entered The Sea of Dust, formerly Suel Empire, which is close to our outposts in Sulhaut Mountains. What do they seek? I am not sure if they are prepared for dangers that lay there."- Lanfear smiles half-amusingly[/sblock]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 13, 2004)

Melkor said:
			
		

> [sblock] "My father offers an alliance against any human or elven nation in this region! Aren`t you gathering your vast armies to wage a war of conquest?! Gallador`s Concord will gladly assist you in crushing all those pathetic mortals, time for your children to gain their rightful place in this world, just like for Nosferatu! If the New Order has to be forged in rivers of blood, so shall it be!"[/sblock]



[sblock]"Music to my ears," rumbles the massive figure.  However, I am not at present intending to wage war upon anyone; my forces must first be built to strength.  Assault at this time would be . . . premature."[/sblock]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 13, 2004)

The Kabalim claim the Isle of the Phoenix (pending Serpenteye's approval) as part of a campaign to rectify the power situation.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 13, 2004)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Anabstecorian
> 
> [sblock]Lanfear is a well-mannered person and charming in a bit sinister way, though also quite arrogant, often smiling like a Predator playing with her prey, especially towards handsome males-(OOC : How does your PC look like?)
> 
> "My father, Lord Gallador, is quite impressed by your sudden rise. He would like to know more about you, and the scope of your ambitions. Your agents have entered The Sea of Dust, formerly Suel Empire, which is close to our outposts in Sulhaut Mountains. What do they seek? I am not sure if they are prepared for dangers that lay there."- Lanfear smiles half-amusingly[/sblock]




*Melkor:*
[sblock] He looks like so: http://paizo.com/image/product/magazine_issue/dungeon/112/cover_500.jpg
Rary seems far more interested in Lanfear (carnally) than Eli does - indeed, Eli's stern, confident demeanor remains constant throughout the meeting.  "The fate of my agents is no concern of anyone's but mine and theirs, Lanfear," he says simply.  "Your concern is appreciated, but it is not needed.  I have a strong scholarly interest in the Suel, and the magic that they held strong in their grasp once.  I Seek those secrets where-ever they may be found."
"Beyond that, I have no plans in the Sea of Dust for the time being," continues the demon-handed wizard.  "It is not a land of wealth or strength, only one of mystery - useful only to adventurers such as myself.  Do not be over concerned with it, or the presence of my agents there."[/sblock]


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 13, 2004)

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *Melkor:*
> [sblock] He looks like so: http://paizo.com/image/product/magazine_issue/dungeon/112/cover_500.jpg
> Rary seems far more interested in Lanfear (carnally) than Eli does - indeed, Eli's stern, confident demeanor remains constant throughout the meeting.  "The fate of my agents is no concern of anyone's but mine and theirs, Lanfear," he says simply.  "Your concern is appreciated, but it is not needed.  I have a strong scholarly interest in the Suel, and the magic that they held strong in their grasp once.  I Seek those secrets where-ever they may be found."
> "Beyond that, I have no plans in the Sea of Dust for the time being," continues the demon-handed wizard.  "It is not a land of wealth or strength, only one of mystery - useful only to adventurers such as myself.  Do not be over concerned with it, or the presence of my agents there."[/sblock]




[sblock]"You have great plans, it seems, but where is the military might to back them? You are surrounded by more powerful neighbours from all sides, who don`t trust you or wish you well. But Gallador`s Concord and its allies can protect you from them! The time of change comes, the rivers of blood shall flow, in pain and sorrow the New Order will arise, and weak will be cleansed, devoured by the hunger of the worthy,during the long night. Will you choose the right side"?[/sblock]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 14, 2004)

Melkor:

[sblock]"My armies may be smaller than that of my foes, but they are far more disciplined and capable than any mere humans could hope to be, and remember: _I_ lead them.  I, whose generalship awes gods, and whose blade has slain Demon Princes.  I welcome those who will serve at my side, but it is _my_ side that leads, not yours."[/sblock]


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 14, 2004)

Melkor said:
			
		

> [sblock]"You have great plans, it seems, but where is the military might to back them? You are surrounded by more powerful neighbours from all sides, who don`t trust you or wish you well. But Gallador`s Concord and its allies can protect you from them! The time of change comes, the rivers of blood shall flow, in pain and sorrow the New Order will arise, and weak will be cleansed, devoured by the hunger of the worthy,during the long night. Will you choose the right side"?[/sblock]




*Melkor:*
[sblock]"That's quite enough, madam.  If there is need for a mutually strengthening relationship between Gallador's Concord and the Triumvirate Rebellious, one will be formed - until that time, there is no need to come to any hasty binding relationships between us."
"For now, return to your master and know that we wish no ill will between us, but no more."[/sblock]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 14, 2004)

*To Serpenteye, and to everyone else*

I have updated the megapost.  It is updated up to this post I am writing now.

  There is a SERIOUS power inequity among the powers, as follows:

  TOTAL IC OF AIRWHALES' POWER SO FAR:   346.2 IC (average)
  TOTAL IC OF ANABSTERCORIANS' POWER SO FAR:   53.1 IC  (extremely underpowered)
  TOTAL IC OF BUGBEARS' POWER SO FAR:   378 IC (average)
  TOTAL IC OF CREAMSTEAKS' POWER SO FAR:   180.2 IC  (badly underpowered.)
  TOTAL IC OF DEMON ATHIESTS' POWER SO FAR:   Unknown
  TOTAL IC OF DEVILISHS' POWER SO FAR:   275.2 IC  (slightly underpowered.  Serpenteye, take note.  Also, I - knowing the Solistarim since I created them - suggest the population and IC of the Solistarim should be DOUBLED from it's CURRENT value as given above.)

   TOTAL IC OF EDENA OF NEITHS' POWER SO FAR:   220 IC (underpowered.)

  To rectify my own situation, I wish to claim the drow under Hempmonaland, the Baklunish lands, the Suel Imperium (if any exist), Zingia, Nippon, the Nippon Dominion, Komal, Orcreich, Upper and Lower Khanate, and the Nations of the Mare Mysticum and Lynn (this should give James pause!)  (No drow exist under the Solistarim lands, since the Solistarim killed them all long ago.)
  I wish to claim fully 5,000,000 drow and their servitors, boosting my power by 150 IC, giving me a starting IC of 370, which would be average for the IR.
  Just a request.
  I don't want more races for my power.  Just more drow.    (As they say, the more, the merrier!)

  TOTAL IC OF ELUVANS' POWER SO FAR:   615 IC  (overpowered)
  TOTAL IC OF FORSAKEN ONES' POWER SO FAR:  454 IC (slightly overpowered)
  TOTAL IC OF GUILT PUPPYS' POWER SO FAR:   330 IC (just under average)
  TOTAL IC OF JAMES HEARDS' POWER SO FAR:   556.8 IC (overpowered)
  TOTAL IC OF KNIGHT OTUS' POWER SO FAR:   640 IC (overpowered)
  TOTAL IC OF MELKORS' POWER SO FAR:   289 IC (somewhat underpowered)
  TOTAL IC OF NAC MAC FEEGLES' POWER SO FAR:   293.3 IC (somewhat underpowered)
  TOTAL IC OF PAXUS ASCLEPIUS' POWER SO FAR:   248.4 IC (underpowered)
  TOTAL IC OF RIKANDURS' POWER SO FAR:   219.9 IC (underpowered)
  TOTAL IC OF THOMAS' POWER SO FAR:   238 IC (underpowered)
  TOTAL IC OF VENUS' POWER SO FAR:   660 IC (overpowered)

  (I was going to suggest that Venus take Komal, the (large) nation sitting opposite the bay from the country of Zeif, but now I don't know what to say)

  TOTAL IC OF WILLIAMS' POWER SO FAR:   591.8 IC (overpowered)

  TOTAL IC OF XAELS' POWER SO FAR:   77.1 IC (Xael needs a colossal power boost.  Delrune, Calrune, and Chautosbergen should have their populations counted as separate and in addition to the Vesve population, IMO.  Not that that will be enough:  it won't even come close.)

  TOTAL IC OF ZELDAS' POWER SO FAR:   346.2 IC (average)


  It is up to you'all, and to Serpenteye, what to do here.

  The Recruiting thread has a reply on it, when last I looked (and that was some while ago.)  We may have a new person interested in joining the IR.  I suggest people take a look.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 14, 2004)

For some powers, it makes sense to increase population in the region; my own goblinoids, for example, could be present in almost any numbers necessary for balance, given the degree to which I can spread up and down in the mountains.  For other powers, compensation could come through higher starting values of Elite PLs.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 14, 2004)

*To Serpenteye*

We have a possible new player.  Radiant.  He posted on your recruiting thread.
  But he was overwhelmed by the huge threads.
  I told him you could describe the IR in a few paragraphs, and that he should e-mail you.  But I can't just put your e-mail on that thread without your permission!
  Could you check it out, and see if Radiant wants to play?  Maybe even put your e-mail down for him, if you want to?
  I mean, it's up to you.  E-mails are a serious business.  I leave this in your hands to manage.

  Yours Sincerely
  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 14, 2004)

Does this IC count include the (as yet unruled upon) claim of the phoenix isles?


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 14, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> For some powers, it makes sense to increase population in the region; my own goblinoids, for example, could be present in almost any numbers necessary for balance, given the degree to which I can spread up and down in the mountains.  For other powers, compensation could come through higher starting values of Elite PLs.




And might I add that those Epic PLs will give them the edge in the race for 10th level magic. Particuarly Anabstercorian and Xael.  Their normal PL is very low, but I wouldn't be surprised if Serpenteye gave them enough Epic PL to take them quite a ways toward 10th level magic, if they should decide to sacrifice those epic PL. 

Some of the other powers could use some tweaking of course.  One could argue that My Power (378 IC) is severly underpowered with the United Kingdom (640 IC) next door. I am I too weak or is Knight Otu too strong.  
A United Aeardy would be a powerhouse, I realize, so cuting back it's power most likly wouldn't be apporpriate.  Increasing Nyronds Population wouldn't be very realistic solution either. Perhaps Sepenteye will give me some bonus epic PL or increase my starting IC. I don't know and won't untill he addresses Edena's post.

Personaly I would have liked to have had Aeardy split between two diferent players {Allissa & North Kingdom} for ballance reasons, but the cats out of the bag...  The 3rd IR had a similar problem with Aeardy having a distinct advantage in the early part of the game.  But clever playing on the part of the lesser powers  resulted in Aeardy's ultimate defeat.  I'm certain that the players of those powers will say that the victory was sweeter and more meaningful because they were at a disadvantage. But then again I could be wrong.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 14, 2004)

To those at the Nyr Dyv Conference to be:

  [sblock]

  Eclavdra sends a message via intermediaries to the Lord of the League of Athyr:

  (spoken softly, gently)

  Surely, all those lords, kings, and demigods in conference would not be bothered that a girl came?

  [/sblock]


----------



## James Heard (Dec 14, 2004)

No Post


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm dropping all my claims, I'm still extremely unsatisfied with them.

I'm claiming the red kingdom and don't give a rats ass about balance.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 14, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Bugbear: 378 IC
> Suggested balance - None, just add armies.




I find it interesting that my power is the only one which is neither too weak or too strong.  It's just right.

Some very interesting Ideas you have there Mr. Heard.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 14, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Anabstercorian: 53.1 IC
> Suggested balance- Researcher trait (Increasing Tech costs 40 PP/level, Magical Research can be paid for with equivalent amounts of Elite armies.)
> Plus I'd put a few hundred thousand more people in the Sea of Dust, along the edges or something, enough to suggest more armies and more IC.
> Not sure if it would be enough, if not I'd add Infiltrator or more lands.




Well, there are a couple things you've missed.

First off, I already have the Infiltrator trait.

Second off, Serpenteye apparently is giving me a bigger population - the territory surrounding Greyhawk is some of the most densely populated land on Oerth, as he put it.

Barring that, I'd like the Trade Nexus trait, which would let me improve my IC slightly more cheaply.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 14, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Nac Mac Feegle: 293.3 IC
> Suggested balance- More PLs than Guilt Puppy, and the Infiltrator trait.




I think I'm working just with the extra PLs and not the infiltrator trait.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 14, 2004)

No Post


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 14, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I think it's because your total came closest to the mythical 400 IC average I was thinking about with reasonable explanations for how to balance it without much thought.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't press a trait onto anyone, and fully admit that I didn't check too closely (or know where to look) to find former traits - but just for acknowledgement's sake, what does everyone think about the new traits like Good and Spelljammer?




The Spelljammer trait I think is a must. If only to codify in the rules something which Airwhale/Zelda has whom noone else has.

The good trait, I don't know. That could be one heck of a penalty. And the "Reset Button" option is kind of weak. Just because your good does'nt mean you forget when someone invades you. Might be a good option for the *IR home game* though.

The reasearcher trait is a No-No. Serpenteye allready addressed this on a former thread. Not that I think it's a bad Idea in and of it's self, just with the kind of rules being used here it could prove unballancing.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 14, 2004)

No Post


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 14, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I think it's because your total came closest to the mythical 400 IC average I was thinking about with reasonable explanations for how to balance it without much thought.




First, thanks for compiling the info, and for taking the time to make suggestions. Just wanted to point out that I appreciate the time spent, even if I pretty much wholly disagree with you 

For starters, I'm not sure where the 400 IC suggestion comes from -- is it based on looking at the rules, seeing how many ICs you'd need to make X amount of progress on Turn 1, or...? At the moment, the average is 350 (well, 350 point something), so unless there's some reason to shift the overall balance of power upward, I don't see why we don't balance around that.

Further, I don't know that ICs are even the best measuring stick of power in the game... They're the clearest, sure, and from a strictly mechanical end, they're all but the whole story. However, that doesn't fully account for the way the game will actually play out... 

- First, it ignores any starting PLs, which can be very significant (Rikandur having the demi-god Iuz in play goes a long way to overcoming its IC deficit, as do Anabster's presumed 3 Epic PLs, though not quite so far in that case) -- until these get accounted for, it'll be hard to balance on anything but speculation.

- Second, it ignores the role of territory. Even though territory basically gets reduced to ICs mechanically, from a strategic perspective it is definitely significant: The Nyr Dyv Summit wouldn't be underway if it wasn't  Territory can become a mitigating factor, as well: Those factions with large ICs who are stuck on isolated continents or planets are going to have some trouble getting much going (although that's a two-way street; it also protects them from having to deal with much danger, and ultimately might allow them to just lay back and develop while everyone else skirmishes themselves into oblivion.)

- Third, it ignores the variety of other, nuanced circumstantial influences which impact the balance of power. The Circle of Eight, for instance, won't be forming an alliance with the Triumvirate Rebellious any time soon -- that's a very real limitation to both factions, but one with no mechanical basis... There are examples of this to be found in examining the relationship of any two factions (to some extent), adding up to a net "alliance potential" that will favor some over others.

Finally, I'd like to point out that the system does not require perfect balance between all factions; only that all factions are strong enough to be competitive, and that no faction is so strong as to be immune to competition. I think, with just a bit of pinching, we're close to being there already.

The reason you can get away with this is that the game is almost naturally self-balancing. A faction with a large population but poor strategic territory will look to deal with a faction that has the opposite; if their population advantage is especially large, they're likely to be fairly generous in these deals as an enticement, resulting in a general balancing. More generally, I'd say that the larger powers will tend to ally with the smaller powers, while the middle powers will tend to stay allied along the middle... My reasoning being that is long and probably flawed, so let me just call it a general prediction.



> I certainly wouldn't press a trait onto anyone, and fully admit that I didn't check too closely (or know where to look) to find former traits - but just for acknowledgement's sake, what does everyone think about the new traits like Good and Spelljammer?




Spelljammer trait: All their armies can attack any point? That's huge, IMO unless I'm vastly overrating the role of territory... Considering Zelda/Airwhale are pretty much right on the average ATM, I don't see why this is necessary, either.

Good trait: Not even looking at balance here, that rule just sounds like no fun. And no fun is no good.

Anyway, that's my piece for the night... I hate to just disagree and run without presenting alternatives, so I'll be sure and post some alternative suggestions tomorrow.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 14, 2004)

Don't forget, my group is in possession of at least a reasonably powerful artifact (and if Serpenteye is treating artifacts as important pieces as they were in previous IRs, that counts for something).

Second, I'll have a sizeable amount of elite and epic PL compared to an equally sized faction. Even the least beholders/flayers are damn threatening compared to a conscript.

If Serpenteyes wants me to claim more power, feh. Well, I don't see a reason. The cultists and slaves form my most basic armies, but they are nothing compared to the aboleth/beholders/illthids and such.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 14, 2004)

As I said before, all I would claim are more drow (and their slaves.)  Lots of drow.  As many drow as it takes to reach the 350 I was going for, the 400 you propose, or whatever.
  I'm keeping it simple.  Just drow.  No expansion of the yuan-ti.  No claims to other races, Underdark or otherwise.

  I'm not going for any special traits, like Infiltration.  Eclavdra is an Epic PC, has her 3 artifacts, and with that I am content.

  - - -

  Nac Mac Feegle, check your roster.  The Isle of the Phoenix is there.

  - - -

  Forsaken One, I will change your roster.  Give me til tomorrow to do so, since it is a massive change.

  TO EVERYONE:  The nations of Zingia, Nippon, and the Nippon Dominion are now OPEN to claims.  To see them and their power levels, please look at Forsaken One's roster in the megapost (since I haven't had time yet to relist these nations as unclaimed.)

  Remember that Zingia, Nippon, and the Nippon Dominion are highly civilized, flourishing, and prosperous civilizations (although not necessarily good.)  Their PL/IC is quite high to reflect this.

  And again, we may have a new player - Radiant - if some of you would go over to the recruiting thread and give him some encouragement.  I've already done so.

  - - -

  I'm still vague about a lot of the rules.  Been too busy with the roster to study them carefully enough.
  So, I am just accounting with your IC/PL levels.  It seemed to me 350 was the average, and that there was an imbalance.  But I'm not an expert on the rules, and you'all and Serpenteye will have to debate the matter.  I can't.
  But I do think that Xael with 77 points versus Knight Otu with 650 is unbalanced.

  - - -

  James, could you put up the picture of Eclavdra again?  This time with milk-white skin and purple eyes?  You said she was a cutie, and I'm curious as to what you drew, before it all got effaced by the ink black color of her skin.
  And perhaps, somehow, there is a way to show off her features despite her skin color?  I don't know.
  But it would be neat to see her as she would have looked, were she an elf!  
  If you will do this, my appreciations!

  And James, if you have the URL for the thumbnails of your (beautiful) map of Oerik, I will post it IMMEDIATELY to the megapost, right up there in the important map links, if you give that URL to me!


----------



## James Heard (Dec 14, 2004)

No Post


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 14, 2004)

On a very minor note, remember that the interior Amedio Rainforest, Sable Wood, the Spikey Forest, and Ratik are still unclaimed - the ONLY remaining unclaimed land territories on Guilt Puppy's map.
  Get your claims now!  
  Heh.  

  I'm off for now.  Be back later if I can.

  I'm waiting to see if anyone (especially Eluvan) responds to my post (in sblocks) concerning the Nyr Dyv conference!


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 14, 2004)

> the good nations seem denser than the evil nations excepting orcs and other rabbit-breeding humanoids.




*snickers*

Right, the good guys are the dense ones...


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey, TFO, after you do decide on a power, if it's concievable for you to be allied with me, I think I'd enjoy working cooperatively with you.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 14, 2004)

No Post


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 14, 2004)

Nuts.  : (

  Ah well ...

  I believe you when you say she was a cutie, James.

  If you want to try another stab at her, with a new drawing, using milky-white skin and violet eyes, go for it!

  As for the map, it's cool.  If you ever get a URL, let me know.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 14, 2004)

> Hey, TFO, after you do decide on a power, if it's concievable for you to be allied with me, I think I'd enjoy working cooperatively with you.



Let me see what I can do hun  But your faction seems kinda alien to me  

But since I haven't decided yet.. hmmm ideas are springing to mind.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 14, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> The Kabalim claim the Isle of the Phoenix (pending Serpenteye's approval) as part of a campaign to rectify the power situation.




Granted.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> I have updated the megapost.  It is updated up to this post I am writing now.
> 
> There is a SERIOUS power inequity among the powers, as follows:
> 
> ...




Some of the seemingly weaker factions (will) have a huge advantage in Elite and Epic PLs. Creamsteak, Melkor, Devilish, Rikandur, Nac Mak, Xael and you Edena, will all have a considerable advantage as compensation for your productive weakness.
Anabstercorian's power looks weaker than it is, since most of his IC will come from infiltration, but even so maybe he could use a boost. Anabstercorian, Xael and to some degree Paxus are really the only players who actually need reinforcement.
Thomas seems weak, until we remember that he's the only faction with significant access to druidic spells. And he will also have a wide-spread infiltrating influence in a lot of territories.

The solution for Anab is obvious, and I'll give him a huge amount of influence across the Flannaes.

Xael's situation is more problematic, though. Since he's playing the Circle of Eight he will have access to some resources the rest of you will be without... Perhaps I'll give him ownership of a small demi-plane within Oerth's Astral Sphere, a practically unassailable place for enemies without access to High Magic. The plane would have a population of, say, 2'000'000 people and an IC of 100.
Maybe he could also get a head-start in the magic arms-race of 10 points, that would definately bring him up to an acceptable level. How do you feel about that Xael?

Paxus should indeed have a higher population.

The factions with the highest IC will have some problems with infiltration, from both NPC and PC factions.

Edena, your own request for an additional 5'000'000 population and 150 IC is not unjustified. I'll grant you that claim, but be aware that your Elite and Epic PLs won't be quite as high as they would have been otherwise. In effect, you're trading (some) quality for quantity. On the whole, though, it is a step forwards for your faction.




			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> For some powers, it makes sense to increase population in the region; my own goblinoids, for example, could be present in almost any numbers necessary for balance, given the degree to which I can spread up and down in the mountains.  For other powers, compensation could come through higher starting values of Elite PLs.




Quite right, and if you want additional population I'll grant it.




			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> Some of the other powers could use some tweaking of course.  One could argue that My Power (378 IC) is severly underpowered with the United Kingdom (640 IC) next door. I am I too weak or is Knight Otu too strong.
> A United Aeardy would be a powerhouse, I realize, so cuting back it's power most likly wouldn't be apporpriate.  Increasing Nyronds Population wouldn't be very realistic solution either. Perhaps Sepenteye will give me some bonus epic PL or increase my starting IC. I don't know and won't untill he addresses Edena's post.
> 
> Personaly I would have liked to have had Aeardy split between two diferent players {Allissa & North Kingdom} for ballance reasons, but the cats out of the bag...  The 3rd IR had a similar problem with Aeardy having a distinct advantage in the early part of the game.  But clever playing on the part of the lesser powers  resulted in Aeardy's ultimate defeat.  I'm certain that the players of those powers will say that the victory was sweeter and more meaningful because they were at a disadvantage. But then again I could be wrong.




Your situation is a bit problematic, true, surrounded as you are by potentially agressive evil factions. Nyrond is a normal human country, so it can't realistically get a huge amount of Elite and Epic PLs relative to more monstrous factions...
The solution isn't obvious, but [sblock] I could give you some infiltration in Aerdy, reflecting your ambitions to restore Goodness to the kingdom. [/sblock]

Ehh, I wasn't aware that I and Mr Draco were ever defeated in the 3rd IR, though we had some minor setbacks. In the end we finished the game in a far stronger relative position than we started it, against overwhelming odds. At the beginning of the 3rd IR we were just another faction, more powerful than most but in the same general power level as a lot of other factions. At the end of the game we were the single most powerful faction in the game, no comparison.   
 We colonized worlds at an amazing rate towards the end and we did rule a third of Toril, (though we lost it for some strange reason after the game had ended) and that counts for a lot, I'd say. 
We failed to win, of course, and that in itself constitutes a defeat, I suppose. 




			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> _(Numbers from here on should note that I'm just copying Edena's IC numbers, if I get something wrong it's because I copied something wrong)_
> Airwhale: 346.2 IC
> Suggested balance- Spelljammer trait (Spelljammers armies all can attack at any point in the physical surface of a planet. All of Airwhale's armies possess a bonus that fits somewhere inbetween Regular and Elite PL)




Airwhale and Zelda will have a lot of Elite PLs to reflect their spelljamming fleets. They do not have an unlimited transportation capacity, after all.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Anabstercorian: 53.1 IC
> Suggested balance- Researcher trait (Increasing Tech costs 40 PP/level, Magical Research can be paid for with equivalent amounts of Elite armies.)
> Plus I'd put a few hundred thousand more people in the Sea of Dust, along the edges or something, enough to suggest more armies and more IC.
> Not sure if it would be enough, if not I'd add Infiltrator or more lands.




A Researcher trait is not an option. If I would make it strong enough to matter it would be unbalancing .

Anab will be infiltrating a lot of territories from the beginning of the game. And maybe I could even give him the Trader trait he asked for.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Creamsteak: 180.2 IC
> Suggested balance- Increase the aboleth dominions. Those are some deep, deep holes under Oerth and who really wants to hang out and chat to do a head count? Aboleths enslave races better than almost anyone, and aboleths working with mind-flayers and fiends should probably have some enormous nightmarish cities full of generations-old slave races.




Creamsteak controls a lot of very scary monsters...



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Devilish: 275.2 IC
> Suggested balance- Personally I'd just start counting PL nastiness with Devilish's faction until I felt like his faction could make people wince.




Same as with Creamsteak. The Tomb of Horror isn't known for the cuddly nature of its inhabitants and the Solistarim are just plain nasty.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Edena: 220 IC
> Suggested balance- Like the aboleths mentioned above, I think population figures could get a simple boost by noting that a "yuan-ti empire" facing jungle tribesmen could easily have quadrupled in size just from the yuan-ti forcing those evil snake breeding programs upon them. You know, the ones where they try to see how many snake heads they can make you grow.




+5'000'000 population.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Eluvan: 615 IC
> Suggested balance- Goodness trait (Factions with the goodness trait can't attack others unless they've been attacked. Factions at war with a faction with the goodness trait can pay 50 PL to end the war and "reset" their status) This would make Eluvan the sleeping giant of the Flanaess I suppose, but he's got an awful lot of territory. For more crunchiness allow Eluvan to declare an alliance for 50 PL, which means his allies enemies are his own.




I think that most players of Good factions will impose some restrictions on themselves about not attacking without very good reasons. Their populations might disagree with a too agressive foreign-policy, and players who play their Good factions as if they were Evil will face internal unrest. I'm not going to codify this, but it is something that should be kept in mind.

Eluvan will also have some problems with infiltration.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Guilt Puppy: 330 IC
> Suggested balance-  Espionage trait, which I thought GP already had (and I would probably not make quite as cool as it is now, but that's just me)




The Brotherhood and their territories would be almost completely free from infiltration at the beginning of the game. They also benefit from their peripheral location and a decent amount of Elite armies.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> James Heard: 556.8 IC
> Suggested balance- Lower IC by allocating native infiltration. The entire Empire of Lynn is at a boiling point. This should be reflected.




Quite right.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Knight Otu: 640 IC
> Suggested balance- Again, lower IC by allocating native infiltration. The Great Kingdom should still be suffering the effects of rebellion and warring internal factions.




Indeed.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Melkor: 289 IC
> Suggested balance-  Out of sight, out of mind. Just add more population.




Kick-ass PLs, a defendable location, the fact that a lot of his population are undead and thus gains a bonus in combat in the early-mid game...



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Nac Mac Feegle: 293.3 IC
> Suggested balance- More PLs than Guilt Puppy, and the Infiltrator trait.




A Head-start in the magical arms race of 10 points= 1000 ppts.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Paxus Asclepius: 248.4 IC
> Suggested balance-  I'd probably triple the population of the Pomarj at least, and probably some other territories.




+population.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Rikander Azebol: 219.9 IC
> Suggested balance-  I hear the legions are rather large this time of year. Iuz's faction should have the power (if not the resources) to engage a much larger faction. Mucho PL.




PL



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Thomas Hobbes: 238 IC
> Suggested balance- I'd probably give Thomas the Infiltrator trait, simply because he's got the Tritherions on his side and because it's an easy solution. Plus it gives a good Infiltrator faction.




Druids. Infiltrated territories.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Venus: 660 IC
> Suggested balance-  Native infiltration. Orcs fight amongst themselves.




Yes.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> William: 591.8 IC
> Suggested balance-  No clue. Maybe make them a Good trait faction too?




William is the most powerful player in the game as things stand now. Not only does he have a high IC, he also owns several high-EPL locations and has his own demigod. A formidable combination. 
He would be dangerous even with a weak faction but with his current power he's deadly.

Infiltration is the answer in this case too.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Xael: 77.1 IC
> Suggested balance-  Wow. Hrm. No clue.




PLs, magic arms race, demiplane.



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> I'm dropping all my claims, I'm still extremely unsatisfied with them.
> 
> I'm claiming the red kingdom and don't give a rats ass about balance.






Granted.



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> Well, there are a couple things you've missed.
> 
> First off, I already have the Infiltrator trait.
> 
> ...




Yes, the Greyhawk Domain has a population of 1'300'000 and an IC of 70.

Your main strength lies in Infiltration.

A Trade Nexus trait would be problematic since it could only reasonably apply to some of your territories. The Bright Desert of the Sea of Dust are not exactly pathways of trade...



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> I certainly wouldn't press a trait onto anyone, and fully admit that I didn't check too closely (or know where to look) to find former traits - but just for acknowledgement's sake, what does everyone think about the new traits like Good and Spelljammer?




I think the same effects can be attained within the current rules-set.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> In my defense my revised Researcher trait is a lot weaker than the older one I think. It gives people a little leg up on the tech tree and the ability to exchange Elite armies for Epic spell research at the same cost - meaning that you wouldn't have to upgrade your elite armies to epic before you researched High Magic, you'd just be able to sacrifice a heapin' lot o'them if you wanted to all at once. You'd still have to spend PP's to get to that point though, which I'm not convinced would severely imbalance things as much as lowering spell research costs (which was the former, right?). 3000PPs worth of armies is 3000PPs, right?




Non-Epic individuals are simply not competent enough to research High Magic.



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Don't forget, my group is in possession of at least a reasonably powerful artifact (and if Serpenteye is treating artifacts as important pieces as they were in previous IRs, that counts for something).
> 
> Second, I'll have a sizeable amount of elite and epic PL compared to an equally sized faction. Even the least beholders/flayers are damn threatening compared to a conscript.
> 
> If Serpenteyes wants me to claim more power, feh. Well, I don't see a reason. The cultists and slaves form my most basic armies, but they are nothing compared to the aboleth/beholders/illthids and such.




Your position is strong, Creamsteak, so I see no need to give you more power. In addition to your beneficial geographic loaction and your many Elite and Epic PLs you also have the Alien trait, giving you a nice bonus against enemy infiltration.
Artifacts are represented by Epic PLs, but they are not quite that straight-forward. In specific situations they can be awesomely powerful, and in others no more than a commom (if expensive) magical item. They are unpredictable, but their power is undeniable.




			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> I'm still vague about a lot of the rules.  Been too busy with the roster to study them carefully enough.
> So, I am just accounting with your IC/PL levels.  It seemed to me 350 was the average, and that there was an imbalance.  But I'm not an expert on the rules, and you'all and Serpenteye will have to debate the matter.  I can't.
> But I do think that Xael with 77 points versus Knight Otu with 650 is unbalanced.




It's still not an even playing-field, it's not really supposed to be, but the weaker factions will get a bit of a boost.


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Xael's situation is more problematic, though. Since he's playing the Circle of Eight he will have access to some resources the rest of you will be without... Perhaps I'll give him ownership of a small demi-plane within Oerth's Astral Sphere, a practically unassailable place for enemies without access to High Magic. The plane would have a population of, say, 2'000'000 people and an IC of 100.
> Maybe he could also get a head-start in the magic arms-race of 10 points, that would definately bring him up to an acceptable level. How do you feel about that Xael?



 *Drools* 

 I'm not complaining.  Current IC more than doubled, magical arms race is the way to go, and there's just a huge coolness factor with the demiplane thing.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 14, 2004)

> Ehh, I wasn't aware that I and Mr Draco were ever defeated in the 3rd IR, though we had some minor setbacks. In the end we finished the game in a far stronger relative position than we started it, against overwhelming odds. At the beginning of the 3rd IR we were just another faction, more powerful than most but in the same general power level as a lot of other factions. At the end of the game we were the single most powerful faction in the game, no comparison.



Hehe but you will respect my authoriteh of teh diadem of dreams  hihi.

And don't forget my PL more then doubled each turn due to a trait so according to the numbers I'd have more then double your possible PL in 2 turns  Hehehe.

Good thing we allied though  Pesky Taarakians needed to know their place in the grand scheme of things, our grand scheme 

All hail the God Emperor and Live for the Swarm!!!


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 14, 2004)

Alterations and clarifications of the List:


Anabstercorian:
The Suel Imperium: 10,000 = 0,4 IC

Devilish:
The Solistarim (all territories on-map and off-map) 6,500,000 = 350 IC

Knight Otu:
Knight Protectors, the Order of Hextor: N/A

Melkor:
The Sahuagin Empire of the Solnor Ocean: 2'000'000 = 100 IC

Nac Mac:
Magic arms race: +10

Paxus:
The Bone March: 920,000 = 45 IC
The Pomarj: 3,300,000 = 164 IC
The Crystalmists: 1'800,000 = 85 IC
The Hellfurnaces: 2,000,000 = 100 IC
The Raker Mountains: 750,000 = 37 IC

Rikandur: p and the populations keep increasing...)
The Heartland of the Empire of Iuz (partial territories)

2,900,000 = 155 IC

The Empire of Iuz (other territories)

Bandit Kingdoms: 1'200,000 = 61 IC
Horned Society: 1'000,000 = 52 IC

William:
The Mouquollad Consortium: N/A

Xael:
Calrune: 25,000 centaur, 8,000 demihuman, 3,000 human, 1,000 faerie = 1,5 IC
Chauntosbergen: 560,000 dwarves, 130,000 gnomes = 36 IC
Delrune: 750,000 elves, 10,000 faerie = 37 IC

New: A (as of yet nameless) demiplane within Oerth's Astral Sphere. Population 2'000'000 = 100 IC

Magic Arms Race: +10

--

Old Faith: N/A (possible addition to PL)

Old Lore: N/A (possible addition to PL)


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 14, 2004)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> Hehe but you will respect my authoriteh of teh diadem of dreams  hihi.
> 
> And don't forget my PL more then doubled each turn due to a trait so according to the numbers I'd have more then double your possible PL in 2 turns  Hehehe.
> 
> ...




I'll respect anyone with the power to turn off the sun and kill all magic in an entire sphere.  I only wonder what would have happened if you had used the Diadem in Sigil, Edena implied that the consequences might have been both universal and devastating.

The Cydians were also breeding like roaches on viagra, just like your formians . We could have matched your growth PL by PL.

That last turn was scary, but we almost beat those Taarakian terrorists. Good thing we failed, though. Still, it was only our united show of force that convinced them that we were strong enough to be dealt with like equals instead of disobedient children.

Long live Queen Vaerogoth!  She was an example to us all.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 14, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Drools*
> 
> I'm not complaining.  Current IC more than doubled, magical arms race is the way to go, and there's just a huge coolness factor with the demiplane thing.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 14, 2004)

> A Trade Nexus trait would be problematic since it could only reasonably apply to some of your territories. The Bright Desert of the Sea of Dust are not exactly pathways of trade...




I'm not terribly likely to be boosting their IC early in the game anyhow.  Could it be possible to apply it on a territory by territory basis?  Oy, but that could get complicated, with all those little trade nexi popping up on the map...  Best to stick with alternatives. o.o


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 14, 2004)

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> I'm not terribly likely to be boosting their IC early in the game anyhow.  Could it be possible to apply it on a territory by territory basis?  Oy, but that could get complicated, with all those little trade nexi popping up on the map...  Best to stick with alternatives. o.o




It would be a lot to keep track on, especially since war has a tendency to affect trade.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 14, 2004)

> Long live Queen Vaerogoth!  She was an example to us all.



You with your Overmind Avatar 

And Serpenteye... you posess Fiend Folio?

Btw Creamy, I got the perfect Alien allies for you  Har har 

Ethergaunts, from fiend folio. Around page 65 orso.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 14, 2004)

One more little thing: how exactly does one go about fortifying a territory?  I'd assume that the Pomarj is already lightly fortified, given its history, and that my mountain regions gain the benefits of heavy fortification, given their physical structure (D&D mountains are just riddled with premade bunkers and trenches); if so, that'll probably subtract a bit from my starting offensive PL (which is okay with me), and if not, I'll need to build them.


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 14, 2004)

Zelda and I are not sure how we claimed those Oerth lands (we don't remember doing it!)(them viking like people)... I don't feel like they fit in with our group, so, unless zelda disagrees, we remove any claim on anything on Oerth, minus those ports in major citys.

Feel free to give us more pop or pl to compinsate us for this loss though =))


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 14, 2004)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> You with your Overmind Avatar
> 
> And Serpenteye... you posess Fiend Folio?
> 
> ...



 Never bought the FF. I still might, if I can get it for $15 or such.

If you feel the need to tell me a bit, I'm all... well, eyes I guess. Seeing as I read the text and don't hear it.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 14, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Hmmm ... a Nyr Dyv summit, and nobody invited us, the drow, to the table?



Edena !
[sblock]Eclavdra could go with Iuz's emisarry. He swears on the head of his mother that he grant her safety ! Iuz's emissary is strange blonde girl, obviously of Suel descend wearing strange Nipponian armour, and fighting with two blades. Long and short. He calls her affectionally ... little sister. 

OOC: Girl is about seventeen, and is deadly serious ... and Your spies have no clue about her. Except that she brough books in strange, bushy alphabeth to her elder brother from East.[/sblock]

Serpenteye-sama ! Can I have two hero-deities too ?


----------



## James Heard (Dec 14, 2004)

No Post


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 14, 2004)

*Faction writeup. Prepare for the worst people.*

Travelers to the Ethereal Plane report vast fields of nothingness, roiling fog cloaking a barren landscape. Sometimes, however, they come upon fantastic stone pyramids or cyclopean menhirs topped with flashing magical flames, relics of an ancient race. Knowledgeable scholars refer to the fearsome creators of these structures as ethergaunts, after their emaciated, delicate frames. An advanced culture that abandoned the Material Plane more then 10,000 years ago, the ethergaunts are finally comming back, with a vengeance.

Adult ethergaunts stand 8 feet tall and resemble extraordinarily thin humanoids. An ethergaunt’s long, thin arms reach to mid-calf; each hand has three agile fingers and a thumb. An inhuman face caps a short neck that protrudes from the center of the creature’s chest, giving the thergaunt a somewhat stooped appearance. Because few creatures gaze upon an ethergaunt’s face without taking severe damage to their psyches, the creatures have develloped bisected masks and exosceletons that serve to give them a somewhat humanlike appearance. Dozens of colorful, prehensile tendrils emerge from behind the mask like a mane of thick, fleshy hair. The faceplate resembles a featureless porcelain visage, and the mask’s color reveals the ethergaunt’s role in the creatures’ pragmatic society. Red ethergaunts serve the race as scientists and explorers. White ethergaunts manage the reds’ affairs and form the primairy government of the race. The dreaded black ethergaunts control the entire society of ethergaunts; fewer then one hundred blacks are thought to exists. Other colors and roles may exist.

Ethergaunts have a great disdain for the creatures that have inhabited “their world” since their ancient departure. They have progressed technologically and philisophically to a point where they consider most inhabitants of the Material Plane no more relevant then insects. While they see themselves as beyond good and evil in the classic sense, they are not pleased at the current infestation of their old home, and have set upon the most devastatin extermination in history.

Ethergaunts communicate with each other by wriggling their head tendrils, which transmits a psychic “soundprint” identifiable as language to other ethergaunts within normal hearing range. They occasionally communicate with members of Material Plane races by revealing their true faces to one of the creature’s cohorts and using that dominated ally as a psychic puppet-envoy. In such communications, the ethergaunts refer to themselves as the Khen-zai. Ethergaunts communicate with each other using their own language, Khen-zai, which cannot be learned by those who lack their unique anatomy. Most know a smattering of other languages---usually tongues plucked from the minds of enslaved envoys. Comman additional languages include Common, Draconic, Dwarven, and Elven.

*Ethergaunt society*

Ethergaunt society serves the dual goals of philisophical progress and self-preservation. The Khen-zai define progress as the culling of emotion in order to approach perfect rationality. They define self-reservation as the removal of any threat to their carefully developed objective philosophy. The inhabitants of the Material Plane threaten both philosophy and preservation, and hence must be destroyed.

Rigidly stratified through an immutable caste system, an ethergaunt’s role in society is largely defined by the actions (or lack thereof) of its predecessors. The Khen-zai long ago eliminated irrational ambition by ensuring that no ethergaunt can ever achieve a greater status. Once during its lifetime, however, an ethergaunt can produce a young Khen-zai through asexual reproduction. The child’s caste, hence the color it will bear upon its faceplate for its entire life, is decided before it is born by a cadre of black ethergaunts who weigh the achievements of the child’s ancestors before assigning the child’s caste.

Ethergaunts gather in small communities known as enclaves, usually situated around a large central pyramid that serves as a center of learning for the entire comminity. The largest such settlements boast as many as ten black ethergaunts, fifty white ethergaunts and as many as five hundred reds.

*Ethergaunt items*

Ethergaunts have developed a number of technological marvels. Because the race shuns art or pleasure, most such devices facilitate one of two activities: genocide or the eradication of religious devotion. Though the features of these objects resemble those of magic items, the objects are in fact technological and are not affected by spells such as _antimagic field_. Only ethergaunts have the knowledge and skill to build or maintain these devices.

_Example weapons:_
Etherblade: Resembling a short glaive topped with a hollow barrel, this favored weapon of the ethergaunts can fire a ray of force as a ranged touch attack for 1d6 points of damage. The etherblade ray has an increment of 40 feet. The weapon can fire 50 times before it is exhausted. It cannot be recharged.

An etherblade can be used as a two-handed weapon in melee combat to deal 1d10 points of slashing damage. A fully charges etherblade has a marker price of 800 gp.

Doubt Bomb: This ceramic sphere contains a chemical mixture intented to overstimulate the “doubt centers” in the brain. The bomb can be thrown as a grenadelike weapon. A thrown bomb shatters on impact, creating a cloud of poisonous gas in a 10-foot spread (initial and secondairy damage 1d6 Wisdom, Fort DC 15 negates). Ethergaunts are immune to the effects of doubt bombs. 

A doubt bomb has a market price of 500 gp.


Notes of importance about Ethergaunts:

-The weakest of the race, namely the reds, are CR 9, cast spells as a level 9 wizard and have at least 23 intelligence and are immune to 2nd level arcane spells and lower. These are the dumbest and weakest of their race. These are the ethergaunt grunts and they are brighter then the brightest human mage.
-Population seems stagnant due to that each member of the race can only procreate one time which produces a single sibling.
-White ethergaunts are CR 13 and cast spells as a level 13 wizard, have 27 int and are immune to arcane spells of 4th level and lower.
-Black ethergaunts are CR 17 and cast spells as a level 17 wizard, have 31 int and are immune to arcane spells of 6th level and lower.
-All ethergaunts can dominate monster 3 times a day.
-Seeing an ethergaunts real face (which it can show as a free action by opening its faceplates) drains 1d4 points of intelligence, wisdom and charisma.
-Every single member of this race can Teleport.
-Every single member of this race can cast mass destruction spells as fireball, but even worse, spells like firebrand.


This makes the whole race more intelligent then the most intelligent of 99% of all other races that exist by far. Not even noting that this is the race without a single classlevel applied to them....


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 14, 2004)

Lots of Elite and Epic PLs, possibly high starting technology, absolutely terrible Industrial Capacity owing to tiny population; seems not unbalanced.  Now, what will buying an etherblade factory from you cost?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 14, 2004)

> Lots of Elite and Epic PLs, possibly high starting technology, absolutely terrible Industrial Capacity owing to tiny population; seems not unbalanced. Now, what will buying an etherblade factory from you cost?



Your a degenerate form of life, you will be exterminated. Genocide is on the top of my list. No quarter given, no quarter asked.

And all my PL is at least Elite since everyone can teleport


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 14, 2004)

Hmm.

Here's what I see happening if he takes the Ethergaunts:
First, as soon as he shows his face, all major forces of the Oerth will band together against this dormant threat that has risen it's head.  For a moment, at least, peace will reign among the native Oerthians.
The Ethergaunts, lacking significant industrial potential, will be, eventually, defeated by attrition, even their significant PL advantage drowned out by a terrified world.
Finally, they will be defeated, and The Forsaken One will have to bring in a new faction.

None of these are bad things, from the sounds of it.  Forsaken One did say he likes to play dangerous underdogs, and that sure sounds like what these guys are!  Plus, it would give the game a riotous good start, and after this violent inter-plane war, we'll all be a bit too tired to immediately launch in to killing each other again.  This will give us a much needed building phase in which to explore the technology we have not only received from the Outer Travelers who imported it to this sphere, but see what we can learn from the strange powers of the Ethergaunts.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 14, 2004)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> Your a degenerate form of life, you will be exterminated. Genocide is on the top of my list. No quarter given, no quarter asked.
> And all my PL is at least Elite since everyone can teleport




My, my, my ... Look what cat caught. 

And Iuz would like the word, Genocide, if he would be enoug literate. 
But as far as i know, Ethergaunts are weak in combat ... and Antimagic Zone will hurt them badly ... Swarms of Udead will kill them swiftly. So ally with Iuz ... the nice, sympathetic and peace loving deity. He would gladly help You in Your genocidical work ... for a small price of all souls of the slain.  

My, my, my ... It's going to be interesting in the extreme ! Yay !!! Paxus, maybe we would "burn" the world from the very beggining ? Before others outpace us in destructive work. 

Don't worry there are also backup plans, for _saving_ the world of course.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 14, 2004)

> None of these are bad things, from the sounds of it. Forsaken One did say he likes to play dangerous underdogs, and that sure sounds like what these guys are! Plus, it would give the game a riotous good start, and after this violent inter-plane war, we'll all be a bit too tired to immediately launch in to killing each other again. This will give us a much needed building phase in which to explore the technology we have not only received from the Outer Travelers who imported it to this sphere, but see what we can learn from the strange powers of the Ethergaunts.



 



> But as far as i know, Ethergaunts are weak in combat ... and Antimagic Zone will hurt them badly ... Swarms of Udead will kill them swiftly.



Ethergaunts are able to create highly advanced technological stuff like force blasters, high explosives and mind effecting weapons. Through technology and not magic. These babies are bad, bad to the bone 

And they hate deities... and since you're the prime one present on Oerth... hehehe... hehe indeed


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 14, 2004)

*To Edena_of_Neith:*
[sblock]
The League of Athyr's Response, by means of a Sending spell: 

"The League of Athyr has no quarrel with your people at this time, and no aggressive intent. We find it hard, however, to determine what business you might have in Nyr Dyv. If no valid reasons can be given, we must decline to welcome you to the conference. " [/sblock]


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 14, 2004)

Whilst I was researching, er, stuff, I came across this link, regarding the Notable Personages of Oerth:

http://www.peldor.com/world/people/

Quite a lot of epic/elite PL there!  Not that I recommend everyone starts with all of these, far from it - indeed, earning the loyalty of existing Epic PL should be almost as arduous a process as creating new Epic PL, for men and women (and, er, other) of such stature are of strong independence and not easily bound or cajoled to service to larger powers.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 14, 2004)

Ok, so I have more work to do on the megapost.  I'll get on it.
  But first ...

  MESSAGE TO ALL POWERS WITH ELVES WITHIN THEIR POPULATIONS

  [sblock]

  This message comes in the form of a magical sending, and appears in countless mirrors across the Flanaess, Oerik, Oerth, and Greyspace.
  In the image shown, Eclavdra is standing there.  Her face is solemn, her body language passive, her voice soft, subdued and a little sad.
  Here is what Eclavdra has to say:

  'I greet my surface brethren.
  May Lolth bless them, though they curse her name.'

  'The devils have bequeathed gifts to the elves.
  The devils, give nothing freely.
  This gift, is a curse.  A death gift.  A doom.  A doom of the devils to the elves.'

  'The devils would encourage the elves to seek 'technology', to research 'High Magic.'
  The devils know, that the elves and others will destroy each other in their attempts to obtain these things.  So the 'gift' will never actually be attained. 
  Only death will be obtained.
  The devils will watch, and laugh, as their 'gift' destroys the elves and all the others.'

  'We urge the elves not to accept the gift of the devils.  To not attempt the secrets of their 'technology' and their 'High Magic.'
  It is a pipe dream.  It is a fraud.  It will bring only ruin, despair, and death.
  Has this not always been the case with the devils, the ancient enemies of Lolth, that dealings with them always end in disaster?'

  'We implore our surface cousins to trod the way of wisdom, and turn away from the road to doom.'

  'The elves will say:  our enemies will employ these 'gifts' to destroy us.  How can we stand and fight against this 'technology' and this 'High Magic' ?'

  'I say to my surface brethren:  punish those who would accept the gifts of the devils.  Make war upon them, and take away their power.  Take away the gifts the devils bequeathed.  Render them unable to harm or destroy our world with the infernal knowledge of the devils.'

  (Eclavdra gets a solemn look, and her voice is tinged more heavily with sadness)

  'If the elves choose to research the gifts of the devils, if they choose to deal with the devils and embrace the infernal knowledge so 'freely' granted - if they choose the path of doom ... then the elves will destroy themselves, and all their forests and lands will die with them.  Everything that Lolth taught to us about the unwisdom and folly of elves will be proven true.  And that will be the end of the faerie folk.'

  [/sblock]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 14, 2004)

Oh no, scary ethergaunts are going to invade my mountains!  They'll be so dangerous, teleporting blindly into tunnels, hurling fireballs against the outsides of bunkers, and being invulnerable to the spells that my hordes of guerillas don't use!

Yes, TFO, you've got lots of nasty Elite PLs, and can inflict some pretty significant damage on any force caught in the open; unfortunately, as the Americans are now relearning, mobility and firepower can only do so much against suicidally brave opponents who outnumber you by three or four orders of magnitude, especially in rough terrain (what, you thought I wanted mountains and forests for the pretty scenery?)

The normal method would be a decapitation strike.  Fortunately, the Wolf God is not one of those soft human monarchs who relies on his armies to defend him.  Of course, you're welcome to try; _Grimcleaver_ needs wetting every once in a while.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 14, 2004)

*To James, Rikandur, and Eluvan*

James:  

  The Yuan-Ti Empire, my claim, comprises the interior part of the southern half of Hempmonaland.  Not the coasts, except for one area along the east coast, but everything inland.
  The northern half of Hempmonaland is held by Guilt Puppy's Scarlet Brotherhood.

  Also ...

  There are 7 drow cities in Hempmonaland controlled by my power.
  Each of them holds small surface areas.  These are akin to the small surface areas controlled by my power on Guilt Puppy's main map of the Flanaess.  They are all in or near mountain ranges, or under deep swamps, or under the middle of great forests.

  TO RIKANDUR (and, somewhat, to Eluvan.)

  [sblock]

  An aggrieved Eclavdra speaks softly through a magic mirror to Iuz:

  The League of Athyr has made it clear I am not welcome at your conference.
  It is unfortunate that they have chosen this stance.
  However, I would not disrupt the conference by attending against the will of the League.

  (she curtsies, bows her head, and then the message ends)

  [/sblock]


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 14, 2004)

*To Edena*

A Letter to Queen Eclidava of the Drow 

After much consideration King Rhynnon and the High Councel of Greater Nyrond has agreed that the Drow concerns along the Underdark bordering the Nyr Div are valid, and it would be unjust to exclude them from a conference which includes such nations as the Empire of Iuz and the Triumvate.

King Rhynnon would like to formaly invite the Drow to participate in the Nyr Div Summit in Rel Astra. All we ask is that you obey our laws while in our land.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 15, 2004)

*The new Overking*

(Too) Short IC event from me:

 The time: Some time prior to the Sealing (and after the loss of potential heirs ). The place: Kalstrand, capitol of Ahlissa.
 "People of Ahlissa!
 I, Jahren of House Darmen, stand here before you with sad news to deliver! Overking Xavener has been taken from our midst by a sudden, unexpected illness, and we have been prevented from resurrecting by an entity of great power."
_Yes, Lord Ashardalon is preventing the resurrection of Xavener. The rabble  of course should not find out about that – they won't even know he exists for the time being.
_"This is a time to mourn his passing, yet me must be careful! Our enemies watch every our steps, aiming to reveal weaknesses even we might not be aware of, and pry from us what is rightfully ours! Our allies are few, but be assured they exist. In fact, we recently won an ally of considerable power – Praise be to him!"
_The rabble really does not need to know about Ashardalon quite yet. __He is not ready to reveal himself, but with the public opinion already set to favor him...
_"As you know, Overking Xavener left no heirs for the throne. With his dying breath he uttered a last wish, a wish I am bound to honor. He wished, and with surprising vehemency for his condition, that I shall take the throne, and become the Overking!"
 Aren't the effects of a charm nice?
 "It is a grand obligation, and one I would not take if it were not for Xavener's wish."
_Hah!
_"Hear, and mourn: The Overking is dead!"

_And now there should..._

 And it did happen: A few voices first. They didn't count, they were paid voices. But more and more joined into the chant, and with every voice, the crowd grew more enthusiastic. "Long live the Overking!" they shouted. They praised the new ally, despite not knowing his nature. Overking Jahren stood and watched the crowd getting infected with the enthusiasm planted by a few voices who were paid for yelling what they yelled. Of course many were loyal servants, but a few were not. Those few had to vanish in the near future, lest they spilled secrets not yet meant to be spilled.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 15, 2004)

No Post


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 15, 2004)

That's a pretty resounding Nay, right there.

You know, I"m not sure the Elite v. Normal advantage is really that overwhelming.

Consider.  If we have equal power points worth of Normal and Elites - let's say 100 Normal PL, and 10 Elite PL - then the odds look something like this:


```
Normals on defense
        1 2 3 4 5 6
      1 E E E E N N           
      2 E E E E E N
      3 E E E E E E
Elite 4 E E E E E E
      5 E E E E E E
      6 E E E E E E
```

Those are bad odds for the normals - a 1/12 chance of victory!  Long odds indeed.  But let's consider the results.  When two groups are evenly matched, PL for PL, a victory kills 1/10th the opposing force.  In this situation, they are NOT evenly matched - indeed, the Elites only kill 1/90th, or 1 PL, when they win.  When the Normals win, they kill *9/10th's* the attacking force.
Multiplying those odds by quantities, we have an average damage, fraction-wise, of the Elite's losing 3/40th's of their group (7.5%) and the Normals losing 11/1080th's (1.0%).

In other words, I don't care how terrifying those Elite PL look, pound for pound, enormously sized Normal armies can still beat the  out of them.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 15, 2004)

No Post


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 15, 2004)

Relax, man.  Serpenteye hasn't even REPLIED to Forsaken One's claim yet.  No need to freak out.

Besides, Polaria saved my faction from extinction in the last IR...

On top of that, you have a demigod.  That's a +1 to all your regular PL's attack and defense right there, and puts you even more on top.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 15, 2004)

No Post


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 15, 2004)

Good to see that rule of the kingdom is in the warm embrance of person capable. Who will explain appriately to the new pup ... Overking, wher is his place if he ever lost his sense. Indeed ... I see potential there. And don't worry for Ethergaunts. I could drown them in Demons. Most of my Outsider critters can breed like rabbits on crack, and currently at least in the same number as the whole race of Gaunts. Just preserve my property with Absorption ... and force Ethergaunts for some Fortitude Saves against poison. No danger at all ... Or slaughter them with my Iuz.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 15, 2004)

TFO, I'm sorry, but the ethergaunts _so_ represent the Lollipop Guild.

I'll wait to see what Serp says (he may have some ideas that bring 'em into balance) before I take as hard a line as JH, but really, with a faction that out of whack, I see one of two things happening:

- If their population/total power is beneath some value X, Anabstercorian's scenario comes to light, and everyone bands together to squelch them on turn one, before they can develop into the mega-threat they otherwise would.

- If their population/total power is above some value X, everyone tries to band together to  squelch them, but fails. Game over on turn one, unless there are some factions which stay out of the failed squelching, in which case it's game over on turn two.

- If their population is at some value X, everyone bands together to try and squelch them, and the dice decide which of the above scenarios plays out.

If I'm overestimating them or overlooking some weakness they may have, please tell me.


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 15, 2004)

I beleve that, once you get beyond a level of military strength, population is irrelavent, as you will just steam-roll right over all of the IR, or enough of it to get a high IC. I mean, the way TFO described his faction, our epics and elets would be fighting at a -2 or so becuse of the anti magic properties, and his would be fighting at a +6 or so due to extreame technology.  According to the rules as I understand them, he could win any fight at the start of the game with one Epic PL. He could just send one to each of us!

Also, aren't all the planes cut off?


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Dec 15, 2004)

Ok, work aside, managed to read finally all the stuff this far (exept the spoilers of course).

I like the spelljamming extra feature idea. That would feel very apt to something I think we are missing.

Airwhale: misunderstanding, I wasn't making any extra claims

And planes should be cut of when actual IR starts, yes, if things are as they were originally planned.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 15, 2004)

Edena, I think you wrongly calculated my total IC.

Creamsteak, have you gotten my email?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 15, 2004)

*Ok, to everyone in the IR, and it's important*

It is 6 in the morning.  I have worked all night long, literally, to reach the point where I could post this.
  Could everyone please read this?


  First of all, I urge you, James to keep your claim to the Mare Mysticum and the Empire of Lynn.
  Why?
  Because you seemed to be enjoying that power, James, and you put a lot of work into it.  So, where's the fun, in being forced to abandon it? 

  If Serpenteye allows the Ethergaunt, I guarantee they will not be able to simply walk in and overwhelm Lynn and the Mare Mysticum.  As the DM of the 3rd IR, I can state categorically that it is Serpenteye's job to create a balance at the start.  Otherwise, where is the fun?
  Serpenteye knows all this very well, and he will work to create a balanced game.  He will not allow a situation where Lynn is simply whelmed at the start of the game.  IRs don't work like that. 

  I very much like your creation of the Mare Mysticum.  I really hope you will keep it.  I have been very impressed by all your work.  Your power, your drawings, and your map.

  The last thing I want to see is your fun ruined.  And everyone should heed this, because I'm looking at the work you've done, and you deserve some fun in this game.

  And I liked your picture you just posted.  Eclavdra is even more beautiful than that, believe it or not.  Her hair falls freely down her back and shoulders, too.

  - - -

  To Forsaken One

  Hey there.
  The Ethergaunt are interesting.  And certainly nasty.
  I am reminded of the phaerimm, the mighty and alien race of mages on Toril.  My character, Edena, always thought of them as the single greatest threat that currently existed, to the city of Silverymoon and those he cherished there.
  I don't know how Serpenteye will rule on them, but I do think your concept will be messed up, because they can't begin with technology or high magic.

  It would seem the Ethergaunt have the same attitude towards everyone as the Solistarim.  The Solistarim also believe in extermination.  (Thus, if for some horrific reason the Solistarim and Ethergaunt allied, we've have a problem.)

  We will have to see how Serpenteye rules on this one.  Don't be surprised, though, if the Ethergaunt end up being less powerful than they appear.

  - - -

  To Serpenteye - and to everyone else

  The original calculation for IC was population x IC level plus 5, divided by 200,000.
  So, 1,000,000 people would translate to 1,000,000 x (1+5) = 6,000,000.  Divided by 200,000, would equal 30.

  Then Serpenteye doubled all ICs.

  So now, the equation is population x IC level plus 5, divided by 100,000.

  So ...

  I went and recalculated EACH AND EVERY IC value in the roster (a process that, even with a computer calculator) took 2 hours.  And I readded up each and every power's PL, including all additions and modifications from Serpenteye up to this post.

  My apologies for my previous, misleading post, on IC values.  I was simply working on the template, and not paying attention to numbers.  I took what I was given, and didn't look further.  To my utter horror, I discovered - starting with Paxus - that practically every calculation in the roster was off.
  So, I went and corrected them all, according to the latest equation set down in the rules ( (population x (IC level + 5)) / 200,000) by Serpenteye, and are now laying them out for you to see.

  Here is what I came up with:  here are the current IC values:

  TOTAL IC OF AIRWHALES' POWER SO FAR:   364 IC
  TOTAL IC OF ANABSTERCORIANS' POWER SO FAR:   113.3 IC
  TOTAL IC OF BUGBEARS' POWER SO FAR:   428.7 IC
  TOTAL IC OF CREAMSTEAKS' POWER SO FAR:   257.5 IC
  TOTAL IC OF DEMON ATHIESTS' POWER SO FAR:   Unknown
  TOTAL IC OF DEVILISHS' POWER SO FAR:   397.2 IC
  TOTAL IC OF EDENA OF NEITHS' POWER:   368.4 IC
  TOTAL IC OF ELUVANS' POWER SO FAR:   702.9 IC
  TOTAL IC OF FORSAKEN ONES' POWER SO FAR:  342 IC
  TOTAL IC OF GUILT PUPPYS' POWER SO FAR:   460.1 IC
  TOTAL IC OF JAMES HEARDS' POWER SO FAR:   735 IC
  TOTAL IC OF KNIGHT OTUS' POWER SO FAR:   776.9 IC
  TOTAL IC OF MELKORS' POWER SO FAR:   471.8 IC
  TOTAL IC OF NAC MAC FEEGLES' POWER SO FAR:   343.4 IC
  TOTAL IC OF PAXUS ASCLEPIUS' POWER SO FAR:   591.8 IC
  TOTAL IC OF RIKANDURS' POWER SO FAR:   361.8 IC
  TOTAL IC OF THOMAS' POWER SO FAR:   244.2 IC
  TOTAL IC OF VENUS' POWER SO FAR:   798 IC
  TOTAL IC OF WILLIAMS' POWER SO FAR:   755.3 IC
  TOTAL IC OF XAELS' POWER SO FAR:   411.1 IC
  TOTAL IC OF AIRWHALES' POWER SO FAR:   364 IC

  Again, I apologize for my mistake.  It isn't that I'm an idiot at math.  It was a simple oversight.  An oversight that has made a mess.  So I spent the hours required to clean it up, as well as I could.

  - - -

  To everyone

  I am very disheartened that James is so disheartened, and that Forsaken One seems disheartened too.  
  Jame's enthusiasm for the game was strong, and that enthusiasm showed.  Now he seems dispirited and dejected.  And he deserves better.
  And Forsaken One also seems dispirited and down.  His enthusiasm has always showed, and he's put in some effort.  He deserves some fun.
  Could you'all please give these two some support?
  We want to have a fun game.  That's all.  And what fun will it be if James and Forsaken One leave us?

  Edena_of_Neith
  Gamemaster of the 3rd IR
  Doing his best to help with the 5th IR


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 15, 2004)

Melkor, how did I miscalculate it?
  Tell me exactly where, so I can correct the error.


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Dec 15, 2004)

TFO, I wonder do you ever play anything else but assimilate/kill all - type of faction? (I am speaking of IR:s of course)

Ethergaunts are certainly neat thought (you write very well IMO), but they are way too good to be true, come on. Besides they have almost nothing to do with race of that name in sense of most of their abilities.

Their attitude: "we are better than everyone, we genocide everyone because we don't like lesser races existing with us" is so boring it brings tears to my eyes.

With their uber stats and immunities corrected and some couple of extra features to their racial personality they might make interesting addition.

Also, their existance is very much tied with etherial plane, so such creatures, including ghosts and other such creatures (unless somehow bound) might simply fade out of existance as far as Oearth is concerned when the game starts and planar connections are cut off.

Ah, and teleport spells/abilities btw need some kind of planar connection aspect to work. If in doubt read describtion of spell "dimensional anchor".

I think these and couple of other things need to to be resolved before cutting off all the planes.
Meaning Serpents Eye, please rule them, if you haven't done so someplace I didn't notice.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 15, 2004)

No Post


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 15, 2004)

Melkor, I got your email. You should have had a fairly short reply. Tell me if you didn't get it.



			
				Zelda said:
			
		

> TFO, I wonder do you ever play anything else but assimilate/kill all - type of faction? (I am speaking of IR:s of course)




A very critical question to me. This sounds like the diadem, the (often ignored in the face of greater threats) swarm, and in the IRR the Mantis clans plans all over again. It also seems like a power grab of sorts.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be leaving, just taking over the equally interesting but farther away from psychotics power of Polaria. I don't want to not play. I want to be far enough removed from what I truly do see as problem faction as possible, even recognizing that in a real sense the Elite and Epic PL rules of the game make certain that having a low unattractive starting population figure are the only way of protecting yourself from a concerted early attack from any faction with an overwhelming amount of Elite and Epic superiority. Lynn is absolutely a weakness rather than a benefit and I had my doubts from the beginning, Polaria seems like a good trade. Who better than the game master to manage every single neighboring force committed to fighting what promises to be a meteor shower faction of the 5th IR? I'm just saying I have neither the inclination nor the time, and if I'm actually forced into that sort of position then yes, then I'll bow out of the game.




Personally, this sounds a bit too much like "I'm taking my toys and going home." Or (more accurately even) in this case, "I'll play antarctica" during a game of axis and allies.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 15, 2004)

Edena, this is from megapost:


Gallador's Concord: 2,000 Vampires, 15,000 Vampiric Spawn, 100,000 servitor Undead = 7 IC
Ivid and the City of Rauxes: 66,666 = 4 IC
Underdark Nations under the Concord's Control: 300,000 Duergar, 400,000 Kuo-Toa, 4 million servitor Humanoids = 282 IC
The Sulhaut Mountains 980,000 = 58.8 IC
Allied Deep Dragons and allied Shadow Dragons: (Counts as part of Concord)
The Sahuagin Empire of the Solnor Ocean: 2,000,000 = 120

I am not good at math. but it sums as around 471, not 351. Though you increased Sahuagin Empire by 20 from Serpenteye`s ruling, and you more than doubled IC in case of Sulhaut Mountains, and servitor races.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 15, 2004)

Though I wil propably double my Duergar and Kua-Toa populations to 600 000 and 800 000.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 15, 2004)

Creamsteak, I didn`t get any email from you!


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 15, 2004)

Sent


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 15, 2004)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> You with your Overmind Avatar
> 
> And Serpenteye... you posess Fiend Folio?
> 
> Ethergaunts, from fiend folio. Around page 65 orso.





No, I don't. If you plan on using them in a major capacity would you mind posting their stats?



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> One more little thing: how exactly does one go about fortifying a territory?  I'd assume that the Pomarj is already lightly fortified, given its history, and that my mountain regions gain the benefits of heavy fortification, given their physical structure (D&D mountains are just riddled with premade bunkers and trenches); if so, that'll probably subtract a bit from my starting offensive PL (which is okay with me), and if not, I'll need to build them.




Some areas start out with fortifications, but most of them are already pretty obsolete. Since we start out in the era of cannons and most castles and fortresses in the setting are medieval in style their value is fairly low.
Building new fortifications would require time and money, PLs and a turn in game terms, but the cost would probably depend on the number of points you'd want to protect. An entire territory (except when due to terrain) is quite expensive to fortify, but in most cases it shouldn't be necessary to do so.
It comes down to the way combat works, and though it is mostly generalized it's a bit more to it than simply rolling a die province by province. I realise this doesnät explain much, but I think I'll have to try it out in practice before I commit to a rule about it.



			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> Zelda and I are not sure how we claimed those Oerth lands (we don't remember doing it!)(them viking like people)... I don't feel like they fit in with our group, so, unless zelda disagrees, we remove any claim on anything on Oerth, minus those ports in major citys.
> 
> Feel free to give us more pop or pl to compinsate us for this loss though =))








			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Serpenteye-sama ! Can I have two hero-deities too ?




The power-inflation never ends...   
You have Iuz, and a few other Epic PLs. Hero-diety is just a title, it doesn't confer any direct bonuses to a faction, unlike Demi-God.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Ok, working a little on the map, outlined in the gross features of greater Oerth (the mountains because other than that there aren't any really) and I've worked my way down from the Amedio peninsula and to Nippon. I was going to start working on Hepmonaland, but how many factions are in there? And where? I know this sounds a bit whining, but those claims are sort of spread out in the post - anyone with an interest in the IR area able to just rattle them off so I can draw in your continent? Otherwise I'm just going to use http://www.canonfire.com/htmlnew/modules.php?name=News&file=print&sid=116 as my source...
> 
> Edit: Just for giggles and because I have to go soonish here's the map in progress. If anyone off the normal map has any special requests that I might be able to make on this thing I think now would be the time to start chiming in with suggestions. I might not work anymore on the map today, but hopefully it will be done by late tomorrow. Also, here's another drow sketch.




You didn't have to make the territories outside the Flannaes quite that small, it's going to be tough to keep track on them all. The smallest territories outside the Flannaes should be about the size of the largest territories in the Flannaes, like the areas you've divided the Vesve Forest into. (With the exception of specific important locations like Edena's cities, and other tiny areas that could be used to show the locations of other major cities and such). I should have told you this before, before you put so much work into it. Sorry .
It looks beautiful, but all those territories simply represent too much information and having them all in the game would make it far too complicated.




			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> Travelers to the Ethereal Plane report vast fields of nothingness, roiling fog cloaking a barren landscape. Sometimes, however, they come upon fantastic stone pyramids or cyclopean menhirs topped with flashing magical flames, relics of an ancient race. Knowledgeable scholars refer to the fearsome creators of these structures as ethergaunts, after their emaciated, delicate frames. An advanced culture that abandoned the Material Plane more then 10,000 years ago, the ethergaunts are finally comming back, with a vengeance.
> 
> Adult ethergaunts stand 8 feet tall and resemble extraordinarily thin humanoids. An ethergaunt’s long, thin arms reach to mid-calf; each hand has three agile fingers and a thumb. An inhuman face caps a short neck that protrudes from the center of the creature’s chest, giving the thergaunt a somewhat stooped appearance. Because few creatures gaze upon an ethergaunt’s face without taking severe damage to their psyches, the creatures have develloped bisected masks and exosceletons that serve to give them a somewhat humanlike appearance. Dozens of colorful, prehensile tendrils emerge from behind the mask like a mane of thick, fleshy hair. The faceplate resembles a featureless porcelain visage, and the mask’s color reveals the ethergaunt’s role in the creatures’ pragmatic society. Red ethergaunts serve the race as scientists and explorers. White ethergaunts manage the reds’ affairs and form the primairy government of the race. The dreaded black ethergaunts control the entire society of ethergaunts; fewer then one hundred blacks are thought to exists. Other colors and roles may exist.
> 
> ...




An incredibly cool race, kudos to whoever created them, and to you Forsaken One. 

Do you relinquish your claim on the Red Kingdom? It, being populated by lesser races, doesn't quite seem to fit in with the Ethergaunts.

I have some comments:

*Ethergaunt technology doesn't really seem that advanced to me at first glance. Alien, yes. Powerful, no. The Etherblade is no big deal, neither is the Doubt Bomb. It's certainly not comparable to the power of an 18th century cannon, so *shrug*.
If those weapons represent the general power-level of Ethergaunt technology I'll give you a starting score of 4 in the technological arms race.

*All Ethergaunts would indeed be Elite or Epic in power, and you would get more Elite PLs and Epic PLs than any other faction. Obviously, this makes you very, very dangerous.

*To balance your PLs, and to reflect the very low number of Ethergaunts in existance your population would be tiny and your IC negligible. It will be possible for you to increase your population with conquest of course, but it will be hard for you to maintain control over a large empire since you have no Regular PLs and your Elite and Epic PLs do not represent a large number of people. Exterminating all of the lower life forms might actually be your best option, unless you manage to intimidate some worthy NPC faction to ally with you..
You would only be in control of one enclave of Ethergaunts, and your population wouldn't exceed 500 individuals.

*Due to what was written above it will be very difficult for you to increase your power, in absolute terms not relative ones. You will have enough PLs to research 10th level magic quickly, but you won't be strong enough to actually cast any 10th level spells... I'll see how it works out when I assign PLs, but going that route would in all likelyhood do you more harm than good.

*Your stated objective would, if executed openly without the political support of other factions, make you a target of a lot (if not all) other factions. All factions have Elite and Epic PLs, and put together they vastly outnumber you. Their hordes of Regulars could also pose a major threat. Your armies could put up one hell of a fight, though, and against a minor coalition of only a few other factions you would have a decent chance of winning if you played as well as I know you can, but it will not be easy. 

*In summary, you're a major threat on turn one but as the game progresses your relative position is likely to steadily worsen. It would seem you have little to gain from attaining your goals, in terms of power.
(Just an analysis, of course, you will be able to affect the outcome. In fact, I know you will.)

All things considered, I think it's a damn cool faction you've chosen to play and your claim is granted.   




			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> Hmm.
> 
> Here's what I see happening if he takes the Ethergaunts:
> First, as soon as he shows his face, all major forces of the Oerth will band together against this dormant threat that has risen it's head.  For a moment, at least, peace will reign among the native Oerthians.
> ...




Good analysis. That seems a very likely outcome.



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> Whilst I was researching, er, stuff, I came across this link, regarding the Notable Personages of Oerth:
> 
> http://www.peldor.com/world/people/
> 
> Quite a lot of epic/elite PL there!  Not that I recommend everyone starts with all of these, far from it - indeed, earning the loyalty of existing Epic PL should be almost as arduous a process as creating new Epic PL, for men and women (and, er, other) of such stature are of strong independence and not easily bound or cajoled to service to larger powers.




There's quite a lot more Epic/Elite PLs around,  , this wouldn't be an IR if the highest level NPC in the game was 25th level.
(And no, there's no need to claim these people as individuals. No need at all. Many of them are already included in one faction or another.)



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Actually, what I see happening is that having normal armies and a static faction, I get rolled over. Since none of the other western territories are being played, they get rolled over too. I might be allowed to keep holdings in the Elven lands, but Lynn is essentially powerless against Elite armies. I might as well write it off as an irrelevant addition to my holdings. Unless Ishtarland and Erypt have enormously significant Epic PL holdings, they're assimilated as well.  Since there's only Elite PL in his holdings, and that's where the balancing act of "how many Elite to Epic PL would make up all the vastness of everyone else's kingdoms" he'll have a leg up on Epic spell research. If he's got a significant bonus to technology his Max IC will be stupidly high compared to everyone else thanks to the multiplier. Frankly I'm already considering just handing him my faction, or at the least giving up my faction- screw this, let Serpenteye play the factions that have to deal with this crap. I could claim a deserted island off of Polaria. Ice Station Selkie or something, where my peaceful but industrious people could raise rats trade with passing ships every few years for luxuries like hot water and grog. Or to put it another way, this looks fundamentally unfun to me and I don't want to have anything to do with it.




Relax James, it's not nearly that bad.

You have Elite and Epic PLs too, though not as many as Forsaken One obviously, and so do the significant NPC factions (all the big Empires in the West). You have a Demigod, one of the most powerful individuals in the game and an equal (or near-equal) to Forsaken Ones character. And Forsaken Ones advantage in technology is only worth a piddling 200 PPts, a level you can easily exceed in a single turn if you want to.
And, and this is a major point that should not be overlooked. And Forsaken One starts the game with only 500 individuals or so, whereas your population exceeds 13 millions. It takes time for 500 individuals to exterminate a population of that size, even if they are very powerful individuals. For Forsaken One time is his worst enemy.
He can hurt you, he can spread fear, death and chaos troughout your Empire, but he can not simply exterminate you in one turn. No way, not unless you let him. The losses he would inflict on you can be regained but the losses he would suffer would be much harder to replace.

Relax. Trust me.  




			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> You know, I"m not sure the Elite v. Normal advantage is really that overwhelming.




It's not. The major advantage of Elites is their strategic and tactical mobility, their ability to strike almost anywhere at any time. In a set-piece fight they are actually quite vulnerable.




			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> I'm not freaking out, I'm reacting. I was thinking about gnomes and Polaria even before I got a late edition of borg added to my neighbors, this is just crystalizing things. I could have all of Polaria and no neighbors at all, very little chance of routine visitors, and not have to worry about guaranteed first turn violence.  Since this is my first IR and my first PbP game ever, that just sounds more reasonable than thinking about being the "First to be assimilated" or even worrying about the player who might want to play that sort of faction anywhere near me.
> 
> Consider this my formal petition for a change:
> 
> ...




No, you're definately freaking out.  

That's a nice NPC faction, though. I think I'll make it official.

You're not really serious about changing factions, are you? Your current faction isn't weaker than Forsaken Ones, just very different. He can't walk all over the map, overrunning all opposition without any effort, and time is clearly working against him.
He's not the new Borg (if the ethergunts could "assimilate" conquered population they would face additional severe restrictions). He's more like the various Star Trek protagonists, outnumbered but hard to kill and always in the right place at the right time. 
(I'm not a fan of the ST shows...)



			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> I beleve that, once you get beyond a level of military strength, population is irrelavent, as you will just steam-roll right over all of the IR, or enough of it to get a high IC. I mean, the way TFO described his faction, our epics and elets would be fighting at a -2 or so becuse of the anti magic properties, and his would be fighting at a +6 or so due to extreame technology.  According to the rules as I understand them, he could win any fight at the start of the game with one Epic PL. He could just send one to each of us!
> 
> Also, aren't all the planes cut off?




No and Yes.

All planes are cut off, except for the parts of the Ethereal and the Astral planes which are coterminous with (covering the same space as) the Crystal Sphere of Oerth. Forsaken Ones Ethergaunts had the good fortune of being in that very small and completely sealed off region of the Ethereal Plane.

That idea is far older than FOs faction, and it's a necessity since I wanted Teleport and other spells that use the Astral or Ethereal in the game.




			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> To Serpenteye - and to everyone else
> 
> The original calculation for IC was population x IC level plus 5, divided by 200,000.
> So, 1,000,000 people would translate to 1,000,000 x (1+5) = 6,000,000.  Divided by 200,000, would equal 30.
> ...




You say that every calculation in the roster was off... but I never intended them to be "on". The equation on maximum IC is exactly that, an equation for the maximum possible IC in a territory and a faction. I based the numbers I gave you on that equation, but I subtracted a varying fraction from the IC value of each territory. My intent was to show that the territories were not yet maximized, to allow the players to improve their industrial capacity without having to invest in the technological arms race on turn 1.
It would seem I have caused you to misunderstand me,  . All I wanted was a simple doubling of the IC in each and every territory and that new claims were taken into account, sorry.

-
I am disheartened that you are disheartened.

We will work this out. I'll be damned in anyone leaves this game before it has even begun because of a percieved imbalance.

Forsaken One, James Heard, everyone. Trust me, give me some credit. Every single faction will have validity, a chance to win, a chance to make a difference. But a game isn't fun unless it's challenging, that's what games are about; overcoming adversity. That is doubly true in an IR. So, tell me how you feel, and your reasons for those feelings, and I'll work it out. This is not the end of the world.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 15, 2004)

If I read you right, TFO is going to have an IC of 0, but a very powerful force? Sounds somewhat fair.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 15, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> A very critical question to me. This sounds like the diadem, the (often ignored in the face of greater threats) swarm, and in the IRR the Mantis clans plans all over again. It also seems like a power grab of sorts.




It seems that way to me too, but I don't see that as a major problem. Everything you want to do with your factions you have to run by me and I'm not allowing everything.
It's hard to keep the balance between being too restrictive and too generous as a DM, but any "kill the world in a hundred days"-scenarios simply won't happen in the beginning and middle of the game. An alliance can, theoretically (and it's a long-shot), defeat another alliance and establish a permanent peace in that time... but I just don't see that happening.




			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Personally, this sounds a bit too much like "I'm taking my toys and going home." Or (more accurately even) in this case, "I'll play antarctica" during a game of axis and allies.




James has a reason to be concerned, but I think he's been jumping to far too dramatic conclusions far too quickly. There's no need for recriminations.



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> Though I wil propably double my Duergar and Kua-Toa populations to 600 000 and 800 000.




Yesterday I would have granted that request without blinking, now I'm not so sure. Maybe I have been too generous with the claims...




			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be leaving, just taking over the equally interesting but farther away from psychotics power of Polaria. I don't want to not play. I want to be far enough removed from what I truly do see as problem faction as possible, even recognizing that in a real sense the Elite and Epic PL rules of the game make certain that having a low unattractive starting population figure are the only way of protecting yourself from a concerted early attack from any faction with an overwhelming amount of Elite and Epic superiority. Lynn is absolutely a weakness rather than a benefit and I had my doubts from the beginning, Polaria seems like a good trade. Who better than the game master to manage every single neighboring force committed to fighting what promises to be a meteor shower faction of the 5th IR? I'm just saying I have neither the inclination nor the time, and if I'm actually forced into that sort of position then yes, then I'll bow out of the game.
> 
> I meant very seriously my ideas about a slow and steady sort of game in the first thread, it sounds absolutely thunderously unfun to immediately be locked into combat with superior forces with no position of compromise suddenly at this late date in the preparations for the game. It's easier and simpler to just create a faction that plays more like I desire than to sugget that someone else who has so obviously had a long string of efforts to come upon just the right and correct sort of faction for his play style. For me creating a new faction is no effort at all, so I do it gladly.
> 
> Barring access to the Polarians as I've presented I'll probably claim the Old Faith. An amorphous faction of druids and old school bards with no real territory at all seems defensible and not particularly tasty too. I'll probably sit out most major conflicts in the IR in the interest of neutrality and writing songs and smoking rare mushrooms though.  I think the Polarians are funny, but the Deadheads of Oerth might be fun too.




If you really want to play Polaria I'll let you. Claim granted  Population 10'000, IC 0,4. [Sblock]Something might or might not be buried under the ice-cap...[/Sblock]
I'm encouraging you to stay with your old faction, but it's your choice. I think you will have more fun with a faction that is actually powerful enough to affect the rest of the world, though, and your power of Miranda definately is. 


I'm afraid I didn't consider your point about a slow and steady game enough, so here's an analysis. The IR games have always been about rapid progress and drastic action, a nail-biting sit-up-and-read-all-night-until-your-eyes-explode-just-so-you-can-keep-up-with-the-action -kind of experience.
I have said that this game would progress at a slower pace, that my posting wouldn't be as rapid as Edena's was in the 3rd IR, but I may have overlooked the pacing of the actual progress of the game...

The most powerful players have an IC of about 700. If they spent 700 ppts a turn on getting 10th level magic (assuming they had and sacrificed 5 Epic PLs) it would take them four turns to get 10th level magic and they wouldn't have enough Epic PLs to cast 10th level spells until turn 7. This is a considerably slower pace than in the 3rd IR, and the race for High magic is probably the best gauge of an IRs pace. 

Some factions will have more Epic PLs than others, true. But those factions will also have a slower rate of growth and noone will be able to jump directly into being able to cast 10th level spells by burning all their Elite and Epic PLs in the first two turns. That's not what makes the Forsaken One, and Devilish, and Edena, and Creamsteak, and Melkor, and Nac Mac, and Rikandur so dangerous.

Epic and Elite PLs are valuable and the faction that uses them recklessly will have to consider the consequences, this in itself will contribute to slowing down the pace of the game, I hope. And if not, then you will soon kill off each-others Elites and Epics and have to go back to fighting each others with Regulars and Militia. Rebuilding your elite forces will be hard if you're fighting a war and there is much else to spend your resources on if you're at peace.

Forsaken One's situation is unique, though. He truly has no choice but to attack, and keep attacking until either he or you are all dead. Since he has no easy way of increasing the PLs he starts out with and the rest of you do, time is working against him.
That, however, is mostly his own problem. For the rest of you it gives a sence of added urgency and excitement to the first turn, a pleasant start to the game. After that, things will probably slow down a bit for a while.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 15, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> If I read you right, TFO is going to have an IC of 0, but a very powerful force? Sounds somewhat fair.




I thought so. Somewhat like a very extreme version of your own faction.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 15, 2004)

No Post


----------



## James Heard (Dec 15, 2004)

No Post


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 15, 2004)

A request: Does anyone have those Ravenloft 3rd edition books where advancements for elder Vampires is described? 

Serpenteye, can Vampires that live in various environments adapt diffrent animal forms? I can see Sahuagin Vampires transforming into sharks, and those from Underdark into lizards ans spiders. Do you allow the 6th level spell from Lords of Darkness that allows Vampires to temporary ignore sunlight? My PC however is cursed by Pelor, so it won`t help him. Poor Gallador( he looks like Alucard from Hellsing, by the way, maybe without the hat.)


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 15, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Some areas start out with fortifications, but most of them are already pretty obsolete. Since we start out in the era of cannons and most castles and fortresses in the setting are medieval in style their value is fairly low.
> Building new fortifications would require time and money, PLs and a turn in game terms, but the cost would probably depend on the number of points you'd want to protect. An entire territory (except when due to terrain) is quite expensive to fortify, but in most cases it shouldn't be necessary to do so.
> It comes down to the way combat works, and though it is mostly generalized it's a bit more to it than simply rolling a die province by province. I realise this doesnät explain much, but I think I'll have to try it out in practice before I commit to a rule about it.




Yes, I will wait and see what will happen in the Turn 1. On shedule: [SECRET], [SECRET], [SECRET] and royal negotiations. Chmm, where will I find time for some fun ? Like skinning people alive ...    



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> The power-inflation never ends...
> You have Iuz, and a few other Epic PLs. Hero-diety is just a title, it doesn't confer any direct bonuses to a faction, unlike Demi-God.




 Did this that I have Iuz's faction must mean that I'm as bad as him ?    

I simply want to customize things here and there, so Hero-Deity don't make nothing in the big scale ... I know that ! Do You think that Iuz would allow anyone to shine more ? And to ... make things more spicy for eventual assasination attempts. 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Relax. Trust me.




Why I felt this brownie in ice boots, marching down my spine ?    
I was saying such things to my players ...    

From the other side, Ethergaunts are fully capable in destroying the "insects". And I would consider their enclave Heavily Fortified. And yes, their technology isn't that impressive. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
So ... Forsake One.

Ethergaunt Enclave:
PC: Council of 10 Black Ethergaunts.
Powers: 10 Black Ethergaunts, 50 White Ethergaunts, 500 Red Ethegaunts.

Traits: Advanced Technology- 4 level, Alien. Other traits ? I have no idea.

Ethergaunt Enclave: Population 500, IC= 0,045.  

You really like dangerous life, Forsaken One. And Your Ethergaunts slighted Iuz. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Melkor, I think that You might like Prestige Class for Vampires, from the "Book of Vile Darkness". How do You like term ... Lifedrinker ?


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 15, 2004)

I have good news!

First off, I just completed the last of my finals (YAY) and happiness ensues.  Second, please observe this interesting site:

http://www.reality.com/frconten.htm

I was referred to this by a close friend of mine who I've been trying to talk in to joining the game - it turns out he used to WORK for these people.

Long story short, he used to run this sort of game for a living.  He's been looking over the rules and will probably have some very useful advice for us at some point, and may even join the game (heaven help us all).


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 15, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I'm afraid that accepting a population of 10,000 for Polaria would mean that you would attempt to balance the power at some point by vast armies. Please reconsider, as written the Polarians have several thousand _government_ structures. That means at least 30-100 individuals per government unit and it's an entire continent, abiet one that's approximately as uninhabitable as the deserts of Lynn (that you set the population at 11,000,000). Isn't someone from Finland? What's the population density up really far north? And Polaria's would be higher because gnomes and D&D creatures are have a larger potential to be be able to stand the cold more easily. I was thinking that my population would actually be around 240,000 to 800,000 at the minimum, with the majority of people living fairly isolated existences under the ice but engaged in quite a bit unseen trade with each other between family units. Polaria looks more desolate than it is.
> 
> [sblock]
> And I would like submarines too, somehow. Gnome submarines, even at tech level one and relying on magic for a lot, so I can have under-ice-cap naval transportation from island to island. If the spelljammers have flying boats I think the polarians can have sinking ones, can't they? And giant crabs with enormous gondalas strapped underneath, steam-driven harpoons, and intelligent whales with heavily armored gnomish tax corps marines inside the guts waiting to storm beaches.
> [/sblock]




Polaria isn't Finland, it's Antarctica. The permanent population of Antarctica doesn't exceed 20 people, but if you want a population of 800'000 you'll get it.
Lynn is huge, mostly desert but not completely. The population of Egypt (a country of 95% desert is (guessing) about 60 million, and Egypt is tiny compared to Lynn which is the size of all of Africa.

And no, I wouldn't give you huge amount of PLs, wether your population was 20 or 800'000, because doing that would be the worst thing I could possibly do in this situation. I'm sure you understand why. 

I think you're severely overestimating the power I'm going to give the Forsaken One and I'm asking you to please trust my judgement.

[sblock]
Cool .
[/sblock]


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 15, 2004)

Melkor said:
			
		

> A request: Does anyone have those Ravenloft 3rd edition books where advancements for elder Vampires is described?
> 
> Serpenteye, can Vampires that live in various environments adapt diffrent animal forms? I can see Sahuagin Vampires transforming into sharks, and those from Underdark into lizards ans spiders. Do you allow the 6th level spell from Lords of Darkness that allows Vampires to temporary ignore sunlight? My PC however is cursed by Pelor, so it won`t help him. Poor Gallador( he looks like Alucard from Hellsing, by the way, maybe without the hat.)




It would be a bit silly if sahuagin vampires would transform to bats or wolves, so yes. Sahuagin vampires can transform into medium sized sharks.

The spell is allowed.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 15, 2004)

> TFO, I wonder do you ever play anything else but assimilate/kill all - type of faction? (I am speaking of IR:s of course)



Offcourse I do and I can, the only point is... the game will start kinda dull and we don't have a Shade faction thats going to nuke us all on turn 1 or something similar. 

In my eyes this is something very different then in the 3rd IR. In the 3rd IR I started weak, got backstabbed by Kalanyr who me and Festy helped get 10th level magic in turn 2 or 3. But I grew very powerfull over the course of many turns. My strategy was to lay low, tech hard and wait till my forces bulked out from under Oerth itself and swarm over everything except my allies. And I actually got that far through diplomacy and playing other factions out against eachother. And I most surely wasn't bent on assimilating everything. I had a very productive alliance with Anabstercorian, Festy Dog and Serpenteye with Mr.Draco. I was on peacefull terms with Kalanyr and several others. I believe I only really was agressive against William Ronald, the Shades and every NPC faction Edena introduced so.... 

Totally uncomparable in my eyes to this. This is no chance of growth this is a protagonist faction to get the game started, fast and hard. And not even that hard, I'm friggin weak! A small hard punch maybe but 500 individuals, theres hardly anything that can be accomplished by that... well... anything easily seen . This is 100% different and totally around with what I played in the 3rd IR but that just seems to be me....



> Also, their existance is very much tied with etherial plane, so such creatures, including ghosts and other such creatures (unless somehow bound) might simply fade out of existance as far as Oearth is concerned when the game starts and planar connections are cut off.



They aren't ethereal creatures. They are corporal and material like anything else from Oerth. They just happened to live on the Ethereal for 10,000 years and are now slowly comming back. They have no real links with the Ethereal or that they require it for their existance.



> Their attitude: "we are better than everyone, we genocide everyone because we don't like lesser races existing with us" is so boring it brings tears to my eyes.



i'm sory you feel that way but I feel the same about some faction ideas from others. But still, you need all those kinds and what would a world be without cliches and protagonists? And I don't see you care or complain about some other things from other people who have the same agenda, albeit a bit more veiled then mine.

And have you actually thought about the possibility that the races goals might change when only a handfull of them end up stranded on the world with the denizens they feel so threatened by? You might be surprised. Don't judge before you know everything, and I most certainly don't plan on letting you in on my plans.



> Ah, and teleport spells/abilities btw need some kind of planar connection aspect to work. If in doubt read describtion of spell "dimensional anchor".



We still have an astral and ethereal... Serpenteyes rulings very early on in the first thread already.



> A very critical question to me. This sounds like the diadem, the (often ignored in the face of greater threats) swarm, and in the IRR the Mantis clans plans all over again. It also seems like a power grab of sorts.



Ignored was indeed the key word concerning me in the 3rd IR, which was both pleasing and frustrating at times but in the end played out well. As for the rest, you have no idea what my plans were in the IRR and they didn't compare to anything I have presented up till now. I just wanted to carve out an Island empire for myself. Secure and safe from where I could do my own things and manipulate the world arround me. The ideas I presented were stuff to have some more.. leverage. I always prefer to consolidate more then to rush into things so I don't know how I gave you these ideas. 

And this a power grab? That you and Zelda and others seem to think I just do one thing kinda disappoints me alot. I picked a very vulnerable faction with basically no future tied to it and you call it a powergrab? Right.... No Zindia Nippon and the Nippon Dominion + Sahuagin with 500+ PL would have been a powergrab but I abandoned that... 



> *Due to what was written above it will be very difficult for you to increase your power, in absolute terms not relative ones. You will have enough PLs to research 10th level magic quickly, but you won't be strong enough to actually cast any 10th level spells... I'll see how it works out when I assign PLs, but going that route would in all likelyhood do you more harm than good.



But it will be FUN and UNIQUE. I just want to leave a legacy in this 5th IR like I did in the 3rd. I want to make a difference and a memmorable one at that.



> *In summary, you're a major threat on turn one but as the game progresses your relative position is likely to steadily worsen. It would seem you have little to gain from attaining your goals, in terms of power.
> (Just an analysis, of course, you will be able to affect the outcome. In fact, I know you will.)



Actually, has anyone actually thought of the possibility that I won't go on a rampant killing spree on turn one? I'm not stupid you know... and I know I can't achieve any goals with the forces and stuff I have at my disposal at the moment. So maybe I'll bide my time and see what I can do to advance myself abeit with a huge handicap to get me to the point where I do want to see myself.

Time will tell... time will tell...



> All things considered, I think it's a damn cool faction you've chosen to play and your claim is granted.



I extend my gratitude towards the GM 



> If I read you right, TFO is going to have an IC of 0, but a very powerful force? Sounds somewhat fair.



And a very small force at that. And glad you found time to think a bit longer before you went on another random rant like 5 people have done so far about my claim.

I expected a bit more from some people here, especially their trust in the GM's capacity to handle and balance this. Knowing serpenteye it'll prove to be.... interesting to say the least.



> Forsaken One's situation is unique, though. He truly has no choice but to attack, and keep attacking until either he or you are all dead. Since he has no easy way of increasing the PLs he starts out with and the rest of you do, time is working against him.
> That, however, is mostly his own problem. For the rest of you it gives a sence of added urgency and excitement to the first turn, a pleasant start to the game. After that, things will probably slow down a bit for a while.



A possible scenario, among many  And don't forget it's my choice to have it hard and to have a unique situation. It's a choice made on purpose.



btw Serp, you got my email?


----------



## Xael (Dec 15, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Isn't someone from Finland? What's the population density up really far north?



 Me. Population density per square kilometer is about 3.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 15, 2004)

*"What in the hell are these things?"*

Through the scrying mirror, view The Forsaken Horrors.

White:
http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/ff_gallery/50118.jpg

Red:
http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/ff_gallery/50357.jpg

Black:
http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/ff_gallery/50358.jpg


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 15, 2004)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Did this that I have Iuz's faction must mean that I'm as bad as him ?
> 
> I simply want to customize things here and there, so Hero-Deity don't make nothing in the big scale ... I know that ! Do You think that Iuz would allow anyone to shine more ? And to ... make things more spicy for eventual assasination attempts.




Don't be sad... . 

Hero-deities are full of divine goodness and vitamins. Giving Iuz access to two such attractive sources of nourishment would just make things a little to easy for you .



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Why I felt this brownie in ice boots, marching down my spine ?
> I was saying such things to my players ...




I'm actually being very serious about this. I'm not out to kill off your factions arbitrarily and for no good reason. I'm not trying to favoritize or punish people. I just want this game to work, to be fun for us all. And I'm asking you to trust that I will do what I can to make it so.

(I'm not here to preach either, so )


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 15, 2004)

> You really like dangerous life, Forsaken One. And Your Ethergaunts slighted Iuz.




I haven't even posted anything IC yet so where that came from and how is a total mystery to me. It's even most likely that 99% of the people on Oerth don't even know about my existance on the plane.

And btw Serpenteye, I'm sticking to my claim of the Red Kingdom. I don't have any ethereal holdings was my idea. Just one claim, one enclace in the Red Kingdom on Oerth. I would have just arrived on Oerth and would still be confused to being cut off from the rest of my people. Kinda stranded on a hostile world to be precise... 

Most likely I would purge the Red Kingdom but I would make it an NPC faction in which I am currently involved. I would start in contested territory. And to be honest, yes I am planning on eradicating them somewhere along turn 1


----------



## James Heard (Dec 15, 2004)

No Post


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 15, 2004)

> Through the scrying mirror, view The Forsaken Horrors.



To sexy for my car, to sexy for my car... to sexy by far! err....

I'm that sexeehh!!!!

And btw serp, thanks for the mail reply, I replied again


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 15, 2004)

I were just teasing, Forsaken One. Iuz don't have an idea about the Ethergaunts ... He will hate them, of course, when he would know them. Rationalize divinity out of their belief system ?! That's a _slight_.


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 15, 2004)

James,

As a side note, I just wanted to say that both your descriptions and in char. posts for the elves and Polaria have been incredibly entertaining. I wish I had half the imagination and descriptive power you do.

Edit: I guess what I'm trying to say is, I would be sad if you left.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 15, 2004)

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> I have good news!
> 
> First off, I just completed the last of my finals (YAY) and happiness ensues.  Second, please observe this interesting site:
> 
> ...




Looks big. It's far too late for any major changes to the rules, but new players are always welcome.

Hope you did well on your finals. 




			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> Offcourse I do and I can, the only point is... the game will start kinda dull and we don't have a Shade faction thats going to nuke us all on turn 1 or something similar.




Dull... We'll see about that. Hmm, perhaps a strange new disease that wipes out all Ethergaunts. Yes that should definately make things less _dull. _  



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> And have you actually thought about the possibility that the races goals might change when only a handfull of them end up stranded on the world with the denizens they feel so threatened by? You might be surprised. Don't judge before you know everything, and I most certainly don't plan on letting you in on my plans.




Good point. I got that impression from your description of the Ethergaunts, but of course their objectives might change.



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> Ignored was indeed the key word concerning me in the 3rd IR, which was both pleasing and frustrating at times but in the end played out well. As for the rest, you have no idea what my plans were in the IRR and they didn't compare to anything I have presented up till now. I just wanted to carve out an Island empire for myself. Secure and safe from where I could do my own things and manipulate the world arround me. The ideas I presented were stuff to have some more.. leverage. I always prefer to consolidate more then to rush into things so I don't know how I gave you these ideas.




I on the other hand put everything into building one huge artifact that would have made my armies nearly invulnerable on turn 2. Then I would have proceeded to try to conquer the world...



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> But it will be FUN and UNIQUE. I just want to leave a legacy in this 5th IR like I did in the 3rd. I want to make a difference and a memmorable one at that.




True and true. 



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> I extend my gratitude towards the GM




You're welcome .



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> I expected a bit more from some people here, especially their trust in the GM's capacity to handle and balance this. Knowing serpenteye it'll prove to be.... interesting to say the least.




I'll try.



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> Through the scrying mirror, view The Forsaken Horrors.
> 
> White:
> http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/ff_gallery/50118.jpg
> ...




They look good, I wonder how they taste.



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> And btw Serpenteye, I'm sticking to my claim of the Red Kingdom. I don't have any ethereal holdings was my idea. Just one claim, one enclace in the Red Kingdom on Oerth. I would have just arrived on Oerth and would still be confused to being cut off from the rest of my people. Kinda stranded on a hostile world to be precise...
> 
> Most likely I would purge the Red Kingdom but I would make it an NPC faction in which I am currently involved. I would start in contested territory. And to be honest, yes I am planning on eradicating them somewhere along turn 1




You don't have to claim the Kingdom to have an active force in it on turn one. You could still have a hidden stronghold somewhere.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> All I'm saying is that it's not Antarctica either, because antarctica would be nothing for certain D&D races and because as a polar cap over water and islands it's more like the Arctic. So, given that I've already proposed that it's mostly cold because of magical icemounts there's probably a heater or two down there too and subterranean creatures could care less about what temperature the surface is for the most part anyways because underground stays a pretty firm standard temperature thanks to internal heating from plate movements.
> 
> So in certain places the population is going to meet or exceed the population density of northern Finland, even if other parts will most certain have "that guy" that has his only stretch of a hundred square miles of ice all to himself.




Oh, ok.

800'000 people it is then, and an IC of 40. But don't expect a huge amount of Elite or Epic PLs, a nation like that is not going to be very powerful. Safe, isolated, pleasantly cool, but not very powerful. Just so you know.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 15, 2004)

> I were just teasing, Forsaken One. Iuz don't have an idea about the Ethergaunts ... He will hate them, of course, when he would know them. Rationalize divinity out of their belief system ?! That's a slight.



All it takes is skill baby, skill  And we all know theres no balancing skill!   



> First off, I just completed the last of my finals (YAY) and happiness ensues. Second, please observe this interesting site:



Congratz on that btw, mine is monday next week... 



> Dull... We'll see about that. Hmm, perhaps a strange new disease that wipes out all Ethergaunts. Yes that should definately make things less dull.



But certainly more... Virulent 



> They look good, I wonder how they taste.



Chicken, because chicken doesn't really taste like anything... and we aren't really here... What? Really!



> You don't have to claim the Kingdom to have an active force in it on turn one. You could still have a hidden stronghold somewhere.



A huge 2 mile high zigurat in the middle of a red rocked desert/plain isn't really a hidden stronghold hehe. And I'm hitting the Red Kingdom full force on turn 1 probably


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 15, 2004)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> A huge 2 mile high zigurat in the middle of a red rocked desert/plain isn't really a hidden stronghold hehe. And I'm hitting the Red Kingdom full force on turn 1 probably




Ah... This wouldn't be a mobile 2 mile high ziggurat would it? A flying/plane shifting 2 mile high ziggurat? A flying mountain that can be used as a huge missile to nuke an area the size of the Flinty Hills, would it?

If else, how did it get there?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 15, 2004)

> A flying mountain that can be used as a huge missile to nuke an area the size of the Flinty Hills, would it?



You read me like a book 

No I would throw it onto the possible fact that it was transported there due to the unified magical might of the elder black council. Since they are... temporarily hehe, unavailable due to the cutoff it wouldn't be a easily reproducable feat.

Or... well... maybe it just can planeshift 

And it's all about style baby


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 15, 2004)

Quick questions on undead troops/citizens/etc:

 Can I simply assign armies to be undead, or do I have to keep some restrictions or something else in mind?


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 15, 2004)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> You read me like a book
> 
> No I would throw it onto the possible fact that it was transported there due to the unified magical might of the elder black council. Since they are... temporarily hehe, unavailable due to the cutoff it wouldn't be a easily reproducable feat.
> 
> ...




That works. You will have a partial influence in the Red Kingdom on T1.



			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Quick questions on undead troops/citizens/etc:
> 
> Can I simply assign armies to be undead, or do I have to keep some restrictions or something else in mind?




I'll assign some of your armies as undead when I assign PLs before the game begins. Later it will be possible for you to create undead armies, with some restrictions that you'll find out about in play.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 15, 2004)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> And glad you found time to think a bit longer before you went on another random rant like 5 people have done so far about my claim.




That's a bit derogatory. I still agree with both of the posts I've made with content related to your new faction.

If you don't see how your current choice is more powerful than a large and conventionally powerful nation -- well, actually, I know that you do know the differences. By their very definition.

However, I also know the interest value of your faction. You see it. I see it. Serpenteyes sees it. I think most everyone will be turned around to see it. You are, in essence, playing Vecnas power in the 3rd IR. You are coming here with nothing besides your armies, so you need to create some form of growth or be erradicated.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 15, 2004)

Spread through any means arcane, psionic and mundane: 

_So many worries in this world. 
Ethergaunts eradicating your population? 
Hordes of Underdark denizes scouring your landscape? 
Pesky Paladins destroying your favoured undead? 

Do not despair good people of Greyhawk.
The Sikari are now available.

If it threatens you we lend you the best trained troops you could ever want.
If your man are disheartned we will show them hope.
If your enemy is invading your land we will protect your towns and citizens.
If you're too broke we will cut you a deal!

Our soulwarped warriors are one hundred percent loyal and reliable, can be trasnported instantly to any location the customer requires and are capable of performing any military duty you find yourself in need of.
If you are interested in more infortmation or would prefer to view a demonstration, our emissaries are on the way to YOUR capital right now to provide extensive and free council on any possible buisness arrangement.
Whatever you need, be it a small unit to garisson a city close to riot or a whole army to launch a major invasion, the CLAW mercenary company is your best choice._

the speaker:


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 15, 2004)

Condottieri?  Cunning.  Not only will your opponents allow your soldiers into their borders, they'll pay you for doing so.


----------



## devilish (Dec 15, 2004)

Forgive the delay and the lack of replies, all.  Crazy, crazy week so far.

Here's some intro :

*Dark Covenant :  Part One *

 	Tamryn ducked behind a column as the floating skull shot fire from its gem-encrusted eyes.  The stream of flames struck the spot he leapt from and charred the rocky debris.  To Tamryn’s eyes, the fiery blaze looked a diseased violet color, though he guessed it should be orange.  All the hue in the room was altered by a silky purple light that emanated from a giant crystal sphere in the center of the room.  This unholy device hummed and flailed gray tendrils of ash into the air, while feathery figurines drifted within the sphere’s belly.

“Ced, by the Seven, get out of here!  I’ll hold it off,” Tamryn called out.

  He knew the thief was somewhere among the rubble in the room.  For once, Tamryn didn’t look down on the thief’s tendency to vanish during battle.  Four of his comrades lay dead and drained around the room and withdrawal was the best option now.  The skull, this demi-lich, proved deadlier than the sages had insisted.

“PALADIN?” gasped a powdered voice from the skull.  “PALADIN.  GIVE YOURSELF TO ME AND WE CAN END THIS GAME.  YOU PROLONG THE INEVITABLE.”

Tamryn panted and focused himself.  He could not hear the skull move but could  guess how long it would take to come to him.  With the black funnel that emanated from its mouth, it sucked out the souls of four people who Tamryn had spent most of his life with.  His heart slowing down a bit and resolve cleared, he stepped out from around the column, sword held high and charged the demi-lich.  Trouble was, the demi-lich was two feet from him when he turned the column.

	Cedric Half-foot leaned against the wall of the antechamber sobbing softly.  In the next room, he saw the giant crystalline sphere, the demi-lich, the husks of four of his companions, and Tamryn.  The demi-lich had just taunted the paladin and was now floating toward the column.  Cedric wanted to shout, wanted to scream, but could not find his voice among his terror.  He whispered to Tamryn from across the divide, knowing that Tamryn could only hear the blood thumping in his ears at this very moment.

	“BOO!”  the demi-lich rasped into Tamryn’s face.  Tamryn paused, stunned.  Was that supposed to be _funny_?  Did this creature think that a child’s word could frighten him?  He raised his holy sword over his back to drive it into the center of this creature, when the giant crystalline sphere bright purple light went dim.

	The demi-lich turned from him immediately, and spun toward the crystalline sphere.  Bobbing across the debris-covered floor, it bounced away from Tamryn and slowly spun around the sphere. 

	“BROKEN?” the skull said, more to itself.  “BROKEN FROM THE NEGATIVE PLANE?  WHAT TRICKERY IS THIS?  MY APOTHEOSIS!!!!”

	Tamryn tilted his head at the floating monstrosity.  Thank the Seven, he thought.  They had given him an opportunity!  He heard a whimper behind him and turned to see Cedric, eyes red, cowering in the next room.

	“It’s ok, Cedric.”  Tamryn hushed, “the day is ours!”  And with that, Tamryn charged the occupied demi-lich.

	Cedric’s heart lifted and he moved to the doorway, watching his companion run toward the demi-lich.  Biting his knuckle, he inwardly cheered Tamryn as his sword arced high and slammed strongly into the back of the skull.  His stomach folded, when he saw that there was nary a scratch on the skull and it turned around.

	Dropping it’s intimidating voice and speaking in conversational tone, the skull spat “Don’t bother me while I’m thinking.”

A green halo of putrescence grew around the skull.  Wisps from it cycloned around its head and shot toward the paladin.  Drawn up in green smoke, the paladin’s lone figure began to fade as he slowly _disintegrated_ on the spot.  Plate mail armor and his blessed sword clattered upon the floor.  

The demi-lich spun back upon its creation, heedless of the stacatto of retreating footsteps in the other room.​


----------



## James Heard (Dec 15, 2004)

No Post


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 15, 2004)

That map rox ^^



> You are, in essence, playing Vecnas power in the 3rd IR.



Care to allow me to start with 10th level magic?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 15, 2004)

A SUGGESTION TO SERPENTEYE, FORSAKEN ONE, AND JAMES.  AND ANABSTERCORIAN (down at the bottom of the post.)  ANY EVERYONE ELSE (by default!   )

  Ok, I'm not the gamemaster of the 5th IR.
  However, if I was, I would make the following rulings, based on the last 2 pages of posts:

  Forsaken One retains his claim to the Red Kingdom.
  Forsaken One receives his claim of the Ethergaunt as per their description, and Serpenteye's IC ruling (and maybe, they are more powerful than Serpenteye has ruled, and he will increase their strength!  Horrors!    )

  But ...

  Forsaken One is disallowed from attacking anywhere WEST of the Celestial Imperium/Upper Khanate/Lower Khanate (that is, anywhere west of Venus' holdings) with the Ethergaunt from turns 1 through 3.  
  He may strike the Celestial Imperium, and Upper/Lower Khanate and Orcreich, but nowhere west of there (Erypt, Ellaves, the Tharquish Empire, Fireland, and the Barbarian Seameast are all west of there, and thus off-limits.)
  The Ethergaunt are also barred from attacking the continents of Anakeris, Aquaria, and the Isle of the Phoenix, way off to the east.  This prohibition is for turns 1 through 3, and on turn 4 drops.  After that, the Ethergaunt may attack these places as well.
  The Ethergaunt are also prohibited from striking Hyperboria and Polaris for turns 1 through 3.

  The Ethergaunt MAY strike against Zingia, Nippon, and Hempmonaland, starting from the word Go. 

  Forsaken One may do anything he likes with the Red Kingdom.  The Red Kingdom may act as it pleases on Turn 1.

  Because of the nature of the Ethergaunt, the Red Kingdom and the Ethergaunt MAY NOT cooperate or associate with each other:  Forsaken One must play them as separate powers, and as enemies.

  - - -

  Now, why would I make such a ruling, if I were the gamemaster?

  Here are the IC reasons:

  It is in the Flanaess and Baklunish lands that everyone is continuously shooting off their mouths, their arrows, and their spells.
  It is in the Flanaess and the Baklunish lands where the heart of the scheming and conniving is going on.
  The Flanaess and Baklunish lands are the place that are threatening to bring chaos and ruin down upon all of Greyspace.

  In other words, guys, the Flanaess and Baklunish peoples are the Troublemakers, and Troublemakers tend to get it first.

  The Flanaess and Baklunish lands are the most obvious, visible target, and the Ethergaunt would focus on them first.  After all, if none of us OOC had ever heard of Lynn or the Red Kingdom before now, why should the Ethergaunt have heard of them IC?  I ask you:  honestly, wouldn't the Ethergaunt prefer to attack the choice targets first?
  Everyone knows what Greyhawk City is, so the Ethergaunt would know also.
  The Flanaess is just chalk full of massive populations sitting exposed and ready to be exterminated, whereas the rest of Oerik is less populated.

  Remember that the Borg went after the planet Earth in the film?  They didn't stop first at Vulcan, or Rigel, or Orion.  Or even at Klinshai or Romulus.  They went after Earth.  Because Earth was the most highly visible target - it was the capital of the Federation.
  Well, the Flanaess is the capital of trouble and chaos and population and scheming and warmongering in Greyspace.  So the Ethergaunt would go there first.

  In other words, the Flanaess and the Baklunish have been broadcasting one too many X rated films (or, let's say, the metaphorical equivalent) of gore and blood and mayhem to the rest of the universe.
  And now, the rest of the universe has become annoyed with the quality of the television programming, and decided to ... shall we say? ... burn down the TV station.  (And just think, one of these days, all that X rated stuff is going to awaken Cthulu and the Elder Ones, and then ... )

  - - -

  OOC, this solves a number of problems, and coincides with the desires of the players.  Here's how:

  Forsaken One wants to start this game with a bang.  The Ethergaunt nuking the Flanaess and Baklunish lands first (which is full of powers and players, including ME) is the way to do it.  
  If I were playing the Ethergaunt as the gamemaster, I WOULD go after all the rest of you first, and go after isolated Lynn and the Mare Mysticum later.  If you remember, in the 3rd IR that is precisely what Vecna did, too.

  James wants a little peace on Turn 1.  A more slow paced start.  This guarantees that he gets that peace.  He has a chance to orientate himself to the game, before the full load of assault and chaos reaches him.

  (It does not guarantee that the Red Kingdom won't attack Lynn (James), or that ... I ... won't attack James, or that Melkor won't attack James, or that anyone else won't attack James ... but since we have the Ethergaunt to deal with, it makes it a lot less likely.)

  And this way, James does not have to give up his very creative work on the Mare Mysticum and Lynn.  And he can still have his claim in Polaria as well, since there is a land bridge to Polaria through Gigantea from the Mare Mysticum.

  This brings instant excitement and chaos to those of us (including me) who desire it.  I'm sure Melkor, William, and some of the others are just waiting for those Ethergaunt.  And Creamsteak.  And Anabstercorian.  And Venus.  And Zelda.  And Bugbear!
  We went through the 3rd IR.  We KNOW what chaos means.  We KNOW what it means to be nuked.
  And we know how to answer such attacks.  We know how to deal quite efficiently and ruthlessly with powers like the Ethergaunt!  We know how to nuke back most efficiently and nastily!

  The new players who are threatened by the Ethergaunt:  Eluvan, Rikandur, Devilish, Knight Otu (I thought you were in the IR too, weren't you?), Guilt Puppy, Airwhale ... have powers that are sitting RIGHT NEXT TO (or directly above, in some cases) our Powers.
  If the Ethergaunt attack their powers, they can rely on us to ally with them (at least, temporarily.  A common enemy makes for strange bedfellows.)
  Thus, we of the 3rd IR can join forces with the new players, and with our combined strength send these monstrous Ethergaunt running like scared rabbits back to the Astral Plane, then go after them there and hunt them down to the least and the last!

  But ...

  As you can see, if the Ethergaunt appear in all their force over the Red Kingdom, then Lynn and the Mare Mysticum are the first places they will attack, simply because they are the closest places around to the Ethergaunt point of entry to Oerth.
  Unlike our powers, the Mare Mysticum and Lynn are isolated.  None of us can really help them.  It's not like the Flanaess where we are all breathing down each other's necks:  James is isolated out there.  Before we could send sufficient aid to aid him, James would be wiped out.

  - - -

  Now, you'all will say to me:  this is unfair.  Why should James be let off the hook, and we have to suffer?

  Ok ...

  1.  I'm suffering with you.  Most of my cities are in the unrestricted areas.  In no way am I trying to get out of the brawl:  I'm in the thick of it with the rest of you.  And Hempmonaland is extremely vulnerable to attack.  Those Ethergaunt could wipe out my Empire of the Yuan-Ti is a heartbeat.

  2.  James wants some fun.  If giving him 3 turns of relative peace is required, then let him have those turns!  After we destroy the Ethergaunt, THEN we will deal with his goody-goody faerie elves and slackers of Lynn!  (evil grin)
  I mean, the world is not going to end because the Ethergaunt can't attack the Mare Mysticum and Lynn for 3 turns.  Nor will the Mare Mysticum and Lynn gain supremacy in those turns:  it is physically impossible.

  3:  Forsaken One is trying to be creative.  I see no problem with rewarding creativity.  This is an IR.  All the nasty, fiendish, blood curdling creativity of the most scheming, conniving minds in all of ENWorld went into the 3rd IR ... and so should it be in the 5th IR!    Let the creative be creative!  Heh ... we will be creative BACK, and these Ethergaunt will rue the day they dared to take US on.  Because we of the Flanaess are the nastiest, toughest, roughest, meanest, most devastatingly and horrifically destructive powers in ALL the multiverse (that's right, Cthulu, you better stay hidden.  You better run.  You better hide!)

  4:  If you feel that James still has an unfair advantage, because we are going to get nuked and he isn't, then ask Serpenteye for more ICs and Epic PLs to compensate you!

  5:  James will be happy.  And he keeps the Mare Mysticum, Lynn, and maybe gets Polaris also.
  Forsaken One will be happy.  He has his (nasty!) race, they are coming to kick butt, they will kick butt, and the IR will start off with a bang.
  And the rest of us, knowing that being nuked is Standard Operating Procedure for an IR, will simply exterminate these Ethergaunt, then go on to the REAL business at hand:  exterminating each other!

  - - -

  Anyways, that's what I'd rule, if I were gamemaster.
  Heh.  But I'm not.  Serpenteye is gamemaster!  So, you must deal with him ... and hopefully, work with him and trust him, since he has an awfully hard job to do.

  Serpenteye, what do YOU think of my proposal?
  The rest of you, what do you think?
  If you think it stinks, SAY SO.  (heh:  you always did in the 3rd IR, so say it now!)
  If you like it, tell Serpenteye.  He might just go for it.

  James, Forsaken One, what do YOU TWO think of the proposal?
  Fair?  Reasonable?  Does it satisfy what you both want?

  - - -

  Oh yes, I almost forgot:

  Zindia, Nippon, and the Nippon Dominion are unclaimed.

  And I'M claiming Zindia!

  You heard it right.  From the horse's mouth.  Zindia is MINE.  
  Zindia will put my ICs on a level with those 600s and 700s I'm seeing on the charts.

  Zindia is, of course, a large, prosperous, and wealthy surface nation.  It's just chalk full of resources and people and greenery and mountains and whatnot.

  Too bad it's people turned to the evil dieties (including Lolth, for some of them), isn't it?  
  Too bad they believe Eclavdra should be their rightful Queen, no?
  Too bad the drow have ASCENDED to the surface and acclimated to the sunlight, in Zindia, and freely intermingle with the surface dwellers in peace and ... harmony (!!!)
  You know, sorta like Dambrath in Faerun?  Oh, you don't know?  Trust me, you don't want to.  Some things are best left undiscussed and unknown of.  Wisdom is not always a good thing!

  - - -

  Anabstercorian, want to claim Nippon and the Nippon Dominion?  You need the PL!
  You and I can have a nice little messy brawl down there in the Pearl Sea, all to our ourselves.    (After we exterminate those pesky Ethergaunt, of course!)

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 16, 2004)

I hate from being barred from options... And I was discussing other alternatives with SE over email this afternoon and we aren't finished on that yet (I believe).

So thanks for the suggestion but we'll see how it fares 

And I know I'm a know it all but... its Zindia not Zingia  And Drambrath is half drow and half elves and hardly any drow I believe. Drow who are accustomed to sunlight are the Vaerunian drow in Cormanthor.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 16, 2004)

And btw, I'm in no rush to get whiped out in 3 turns or something


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 16, 2004)

To Forsaken One: 

  Well, of course you do not like having restrictions.
  I merely state what I'd rule as Gamemaster, but I am not the Gamemaster here.  LOL.  I merely try to be of use.  (sorta like the drow:  if they are not of use, Eclavdra has them killed ... lolol ...)

  Compromise.  You and James want opposing things.
  So I would rule on a compromise that gave you both what you basically wanted.

  I don't think it would mess the rest of us up too badly, since we will unite to kill those infernal Ethergaunt.  Heh.  You know we will!
  Unless of course, Vecna shows up and allies with them.  I wouldn't put it past Serpenteye to do something like that ... (chuckles ruefully)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 16, 2004)

TO RADIANT ONE

  Hey there!  I saw your post, and read it!
  Welcome to the IR.
  A pleasure to meet you, sir.

  If you are interested in playing, there are some pretty big nations that are unclaimed out there.
  In the southwestern region of the continent of Oerik (the southwest side of our war, in effect ... on the southwest side of the map) are these HUGE powers:  The Tharquish Empire, the Tarquish Dominion, Ishtarland, and Ellaves.  East of them is the powerful nation of Erypt.
  None of them claimed.  And none claimable by us, since we are already filled up with claims.

  Check them out on this map:  http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

  Or, you could go over to the east and claim the polynesia style continent of Aquaria, or the mysterious continent of Anakeris.  And create your own home-brew nations and peoples there, with only your imagination limiting your creation.


  Want to join in?  Want to play?

  It's a game of world domination, and anything goes.  The wily, the cunning, the clever, and the lucky (!) will win.  The others ... well, there is always work aplenty and to spare for slaves!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 16, 2004)

(chuckles)

  What are you worried about, Forsaken One?
  We'd only wipe out your Ethergaunt in the first 3 turns.

  The Red Kingdom is too far away for us to bother with it, especially since we are being nuked by your Ethergaunt!

  AFTER turn 3, worry, yes!  Heh.  Be afraid.  Be very afraid!
  But before turn 4 ... I wouldn't think the Red Kingdom would be in any real danger.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 16, 2004)

No Post


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 16, 2004)

*Some thoughts and rambles...*

Greetings and Salutations all

It seems we have had a bit of a crisis during the night, eh?  To Recap: TFO Drops all his claims and brings in the Ethergaunts. james Heard takes one look at them and runs for Polaria. Confusion and doubt run rampant. 

To James: I can fully understand why you don't want TFO as a neighbor. I wouldn't want the Ethergaunts in my backyard either beleve me. While they couldn't wipe you out in a turn or two, they could cause a lot of havok early in the game which I'm sure you don't want to deal with. The position which you had chosen, which had at first looked fun at first, no longer looked so enjoyable. So you did the rational thing (even if it was for irrational reasons) and dropped your claims and claimed something else. I don't think any one should ride you over this. TFO did the same thing.  Besides Polaria looks like fun. Fun for you and fun for everyone else. I personaly can't wait to try and negotioate a treaty with the people whio use flash cards for communication.

concerning the Ethergaunts: At first glance the ethergaunts, look too powerful. But as the vast amounts of information was digested, I realized that they won't smash us all flat in turn one, and for that matter won't neccessarly go on a IR wide killing spree. It was this passage in your discription that convinced me that you want to play with us, not aganst us.


			
				the Forsaken One said:
			
		

> Ethergaunt society serves the dual goals of philisophical progress* and self-preservation. The Khen-zai define progress as the culling of emotion in order to approach perfect rationality.* They define self-reservation as the removal of any threat to their carefully developed objective philosophy. The inhabitants of the Material Plane threaten both philosophy and preservation, and hence must be destroyed.



An ethergaunt can be reasoned with. Cut off from support and the rest of there race, outnumbered on an alien world millions to one, and with very limed reasources avilible, the ethergaunts will have no choice but to negotiate with the natives of Oreth. Khen-zai is a path of logic over emotion. The emotional response is to kill 'em all and let the black ethergaunts sort it out. Logic will show that to attempt this will lead to the distruction of there colony. So logicly they must either avoid detection by the natives or compromise and work with them. Logic and self-preservation are the basic tenets of ethergaunt soceity. They may not like us, but they have no choise but to let us exist until such time as they can contact the rest of there race. Only then will the gloves come off. 
If I am way off on my interpertaion of Ethergaunt society, TFO, please correct me.  I think that they are interesting antogonists, and that they make an excellent addition to the fifth IR.  I suport your choce of faction. And I have no doubts about Serpenteye's GMing abilites. He won't let them get out of hand unless the other players let them get out of hand. remember this isn't a computer game where a peice of bad code can throw everything out of whack. Serpenteye is a person (I assume) and therefore can use better judgement than a game AI in ballancing factions aganst each other. 

~Bugbear~


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 16, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> The power creep in this IR's preparations has been extraordinary, and honestly not what I would prefer or do myself. I'm committed to hanging about though, as long as no one twists my arm or something. Mostly because I'm curious as to what it's all about, and so many people seemed to be so fond of the previous ones. So, respectfully, I'll stick to the gnomes. I'm afraid that TFO's apparent intended play style wouldn't be particularly fun for me even if he were playing a faction of pacificst kobold paladins. As far as I'm concerned Lynn and the Mare Mysticum are dead to me. Viva le gnomes.



The Power creep in this IRis *NOTHING* compared to the Power inflation and Land-grabs that happened in IR3. There seemed no rhyme or reason to some of the claims made back then.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 16, 2004)

> Compromise. You and James want opposing things.
> So I would rule on a compromise that gave you both what you basically wanted.



If my neighbours would want peace if I went on a killing spree, they had better work for peace through diplomacy. My enemies will have to earn their peace and so will I when I get myself in a tight spot.



> An ethergaunt can be reasoned with.



I love you.

You're the only one who thouroughly read the description  I never said I was going on allout war, I might still. But like I posted like 3 times before. I'm not stupid, and I didn't say I'd do anything as of yet


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 16, 2004)

> The Power creep in this IRis NOTHING compared to the Power inflation and Land-grabs that happened in IR3. There seemed no rhyme or reason to some of the claims made back then.



Preach on =] You're on a winning streak


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 16, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Spread through any means arcane, psionic and mundane:
> 
> _So many worries in this world.
> Ethergaunts eradicating your population?
> ...






I think that demand will be high for your services... 

Suggested payment: PLs (representing wealth) and permanent or time-limited shares in the income from the industrial capacity of their territories.

--

Notice: This is the last "All PL, no IC -faction" I'm going to allow. If the current players relinquish their claims they will not be compensated for it by an increase in any kind of PL.

Cool faction but I've got meta-game concerns and have to stem the tide, so to speak. (Nothing personal to anyone) 



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> New map time, with some adjustments. Have fun.



That's the map of my dreams! Great job James. Thanks. 



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> A SUGGESTION TO SERPENTEYE, FORSAKEN ONE, AND JAMES.  AND ANABSTERCORIAN (down at the bottom of the post.)  ANY EVERYONE ELSE (by default!   )
> Serpenteye, what do YOU think of my proposal?




I'm not going to straightjacket anyone. I will not force any of you to do anything. You never did that to us in the 3rd IR, and I won't do that here. This is not a solution to the problem of some players being unhappy. It would only cause resentment and annoyance and make the situation less fun. In fact, I'd rather ban Forsaken Ones faction entirely, and that's not on the agenda.



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> I hate from being barred from options... And I was discussing other alternatives with SE over email this afternoon and we aren't finished on that yet (I believe).




Don't worry, be happy. 



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Compromise.  You and James want opposing things.
> So I would rule on a compromise that gave you both what you basically wanted.
> 
> I don't think it would mess the rest of us up too badly, since we will unite to kill those infernal Ethergaunt.  Heh.  You know we will!
> Unless of course, Vecna shows up and allies with them.  I wouldn't put it past Serpenteye to do something like that ... (chuckles ruefully)




"You can never give everyone exactly what they want." It wouldn't be an old saying if it wasn't true.

" happens." That's another old saying with a lot of truth in it.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 16, 2004)

> In fact, I'd rather ban Forsaken Ones faction entirely, and that's not on the agenda.



That ethereal flu again eh?


----------



## James Heard (Dec 16, 2004)

No Post


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 16, 2004)

Melkor said:
			
		

> A request: Does anyone have those Ravenloft 3rd edition books where advancements for elder Vampires is described?



I have the core book. Let me know how old your guy is and I'll give you the details. If you want to keep it secret, E-mail me.

Fledgeling 0-99 years
Mature 100-199 
Old 200-299 Yrs
Ancient (so that's how you spell that) 300-499 yrs
Eminent 500-999 Years
Patriarch 1000+ Yrs


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 16, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I'm happy with the way things are now, with me in Polaria (which is the southern ice continent, not Hyperboria the northern one). My only concern is that everyone else seems to be in such a tissy because I've "left all that work" behind. It's no big deal, it's all saved and I'm happy to have created it. I don't need to actually use it though to justify some sense of abuse of my time. It's just not a factor.
> 
> In fact, this way I get to explore Polarian gnomes and their bestest friends the kobolds if I have time before or around Xmas. I moved so that Forsaken One could do as he'd like and because it doesn't bother me to scoot over and let him do his thing. My _only_ concerns are whether or not I've got a notion that I'm now persona non grata because I've changed factions (even though I've really not interacted with anyone, never planned much on interacting with anyone, was only writing much about my faction for the joy of showing off my mad writing skillz  ) and that I be able to find a faction that very few people would care about away from the business of Oerth.




It wasn't the fact that you changed factions that got me in a tissy , but the reasons behind the change were. I was a bit put off by the "vote of low confidence", the implication that I couldn't handle the situations that would arise, (hence my repeated usage of the words "Trust me") but I'm over it. I got a bit too defensive, I realise now, but it's over. I think we've worked trough this little crisis.

Your far from persona non grata, James, sorry if I gave you that impression. I'm looking forwards to more chances to admire your writing skillz.  



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> I suport your choce of faction. And I have no doubts about Serpenteye's GMing abilites. He won't let them get out of hand unless the other players let them get out of hand. remember this isn't a computer game where a peice of bad code can throw everything out of whack. Serpenteye is a person (I assume) and therefore can use better judgement than a game AI in ballancing factions aganst each other.
> 
> ~Bugbear~




I have to admit I can get a bit out of whack occasionally, but thanks .


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 16, 2004)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> That ethereal flu again eh?




That was just a bit of role-playing on my part, just my way to answer your suggestion that the first turn would be "dull".

I'm not going to ban your faction, and I'm not going to restrict you the way Edena suggested.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 16, 2004)

> I'm not going to ban your faction, and I'm not going to restrict you the way Edena suggested.



I know but somehow the smiley thats now somewhere in this post didn't find its way into that post. I ment it as a joke as well hehe.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm going to Fight the Power (creep) and stick with the claims I have.


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 16, 2004)

Ha! batch of grad school applications are in! gogo Airwhale!

When are we planning on starting this? Jan 3rd? 

Also, I'm going to be visiting some friends in boston till sunday, but I should still be able to check this thread.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 16, 2004)

Airwhale: Dude, you're in Boston?  Sweet!  So am I, until Saturday.  We should get together and plot evil-like.  I'm an MIT student, I'll mail you my cell phone number.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 16, 2004)

*Going back to the template:  I need stats*

Heh.  LOL.  I'm not perfect.  I make bad judgement calls all the time.  Unfortunately.
  And have I not said and said that Serpenteye is very bright, and very controlled, and that this IR is in good hands?

  I'm going back to accounting!

  Now ...

  Radiant, I'm setting up a roster for you.  You are playing the Silke?  
  Serpenteye, I'm going to need stats, for the template I'm setting up on the megapost.

  Forsaken One, I will modify your template to include the Ethergaunt as well as the Red Kingdom.
  Serpenteye, could you give me the proper stats on the Ethergaunt, so I can place them in Forsaken One's roster?

  James, you are now in Polaria.  I will modify your roster accordingly.
  This means the Mare Mysticum and Lynn are once more unclaimed.  I will place them in the unclaimed category.
  James, could you give me a description of your new power, so I can flesh out your new roster?

  Serpenteye, my apologizes for messing up again.  I did not realize that you were deliberately lowering the IC of provinces to reflect lack of optimization.
  Just tell me where to cut IC, and I'll do so.  (Heh, although some players will grumble.)

  The upshot of all of this, folks, is that there is a large bloc of western, unclaimed countries.
  These are:  the Tharquish Empire, Tarquish Dominion, Barbarian Seameast, Ellaves, the Nations of the Mare Mysticum, Gigantea, adjacent Polaris, the Empire of Lynn, Erypt, the Celestial Imperium, and Komal (a nation to the east of Orcreich and west of Zeif.
  In other words, except for Venus's claims on Upper and Lower Khanate and Orcreich, the entire 'central' and 'western' parts of the big map are unclaimed.  All the players are concentrated in the east except Venus and Airwhale/Zelda.

  Also, Zindia, Nippon and the Nippon Dominion remain unclaimed.  They lie south of the Flanaess.

  I'm not actually claiming Zindia.  My drow are happy Below.  At least for now.
  But I think Zindia, or Nippon, would be good choices for Anabstercorian.  Just an opinion.  Greyhawk City is a center of commerce, and Anabstercorian has that.  Zindia is also a center of commerce.

  Again, would Serpenteye, James, and Forsaken One pile all the information on me they can, relating to their powers, their backgrounds, and ICs, player characters, and artifacts?
  And I'll get onto the roster, and make the changes.

  I will go RIGHT NOW and create a template for Radiant.  But until I am given information on Radiant's silke, I cannot fill it in.
  I need all the information Radiant is willing to throw at me also, and more rulings from Serpenteye.

  Welcome to the IR, Radiant!

  A last note.  I've looked at the map James has made.  It is staggering.  I doubt TSR or WOTC ever produced an equivalent.  I wish to give my respects to James for the work and effort, put into that map.
  And again, my respects to Guilt Puppy for the original map.  That map is, of course, colored in and ready to go (with only the interior Amedio Jungle, Spikey Wood, and Sable Wood unclaimed.)


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 16, 2004)

Speaking of maps, has ANYONE found a map of the Flanaess or Oerth that has a SCALE?


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 16, 2004)

I think Gygax once wrote that Oreth was roughly the same size as Earth. So Appro. 24,000 miles across.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 16, 2004)

No Post


----------



## Radiant (Dec 16, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I think that demand will be high for your services...
> 
> Suggested payment: PLs (representing wealth) and permanent or time-limited shares in the income from the industrial capacity of their territories.
> 
> ...




I was thinking something like that.
Not sure if that last comment ment my faction, still working it out, will send you a mail with the ideas. I am not sure it has to be "All PL, no IC". 
Hope it can even be realized at all. So much bureucracy...



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> I will go RIGHT NOW and create a template for Radiant. But until I am given information on Radiant's silke, I cannot fill it in.
> I need all the information Radiant is willing to throw at me also, and more rulings from Serpenteye.
> 
> Welcome to the IR, Radiant!




Thanks for the warm welcome. The name was Sikari but as product for sale this might be a first hint that the name did not catch so it will be changed to something more appeasing to our customers. Whatever the name of the troops, the company itself is named CLAW.
(I'll give you information as soon as I know what my faction really is myself... . Not knowing what the product really is represents no good reason to hold back commercials.)
While at it did I allready mention our special rates for troops delivered under Drow command? The way the noble Drow had to suffer since the war is most disheartening and CLAW is offering its most humble services to remedy this situation. After all there is no need to sacrifice the life of capable but rare Drow warriors and put even more strain on cities that should focus on rebuidling their unique society if you have the option of letting us do these unpleasant tasks for moderate and more than fair fees.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 16, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I think it would be distracting, but is there a pressing need for dividing up the oceans into segments as well?




Pressing need?  Not at all.  But eventually, yes.  Ever played Alpha Centauri?  We'll have Pressure Domes sooner or later...

On a related note, I have produced a spell for Eli.  Check it out.  Or I'll burn you.   

Colorless Fire


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Dec 16, 2004)

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> Airwhale: Dude, you're in Boston?  Sweet!  So am I, until Saturday.  We should get together and plot evil-like.  I'm an MIT student, I'll mail you my cell phone number.





Airwhale: Feel free to plot evil-like with Anab, I don't mind.


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Dec 16, 2004)

And another matter about Ethergaunts Mr. Serpentseye.

I don't think Ethergaunts are able to become spelljammers. Ooh, they have awesome magical power, but pesky spell-immunity to boot. Not resistance they can turn off, but immunity. So, they would not be able to use helms that control spelljammer ships. That requires interactive two-way link with user.
And yes, immune to 2nd level just does that.

I don't say they coudn't control/persuade someone else to do that for them. Just making little example where magic immunity sort of cuts off your wings.

I'd also be interesting to know whatever it's possible to teleport into "space" (an to another planets). I recall it should be about same as teleporting to another material plane. Which usually stands for "not possbible". It requires special methods. So, that's why spell-jamming was invented in the first place.

I ask this mainly because there are many teleport without error-capacity creatures in game. Anab's succubi/incubi come to mind as anoter one.

Airwhale: feel free to corrent or add


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 16, 2004)

Ok, I've updated the megapost again.

  Forsaken One and James, have a look at your rosters.
  Serpenteye, have a look at both rosters.

  Melkor, I added Bugbear's age stats to your notes.
  James, I added your map to the map section at the top.

  Forsaken One and James, your old claims remain on the roster, at the bottom of the roster list.  
  This is done out of courtesy, and in deference to both of you, your work, and your creativity.

  - - -

  The current events post has been updated.  Everyone have a look.

  Anabstercorian's URL to the other player's PBP game has been added to the Current Events Post as an OOC affair.

  The megapost is now 79 pages long.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 16, 2004)

> On a related note, I have produced a spell for Eli. Check it out. Or I'll burn you.



It's way to weak for a 9th level spell, just compare it to implosion that lets you implode 1 creature/round. Duration 1round/level Fortsave or die.

I'd make this spell 6/7th level. It's not even a ray and getting into melee as a caster is almost never a good thing. Flensing (FRCS) is a 8th level spell and better then this one imho. So you might start cranking up the insanity level of that spell to make it deserve that 9th level spot 



> I don't think Ethergaunts are able to become spelljammers. Ooh, they have awesome magical power, but pesky spell-immunity to boot. Not resistance they can turn off, but immunity. So, they would not be able to use helms that control spelljammer ships. That requires interactive two-way link with user.
> And yes, immune to 2nd level just does that.



Immune to spells of 2nd level/4th level/6th level and level as if the caster were unable to overcome their _spellresistance_.

And since spellresistance can be lowered as desired. No problem. If you want arguments to stave this fact, the rules lawyers in the Rules forum had a thread on it last week discussing if golems could be teleported or planeshifted and conclusion was they could.

=============================

On another note, Edena I am NOT claiming the Red Kingdom, they are my enemies or at least we're eachothers unwanted new neighbours.

And you can kill my former claim, just takes up space =]


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Dec 16, 2004)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> Immune to spells of 2nd level/4th level/6th level and level as if the caster were unable to overcome their _spellresistance_.
> 
> And since spellresistance can be lowered as desired. No problem. If you want arguments to stave this fact, the rules lawyers in the Rules forum had a thread on it last week discussing if golems could be teleported or planeshifted and conclusion was they could.
> =]




Ok, argument deleted.
Let's Serpentseye decide that.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 16, 2004)

*Corrected ICs, Just copy-paste.*

PLAYERS AND THEIR POWERS


AIRWHALE and ZELDA THEMELIN
(Airwhale and Zelda are working together, running a single power)

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) wildspace@gmail.com
PC: unknown
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Friendly ports on Oerth - these are spelljamming ports outside some of the major cities on Oerth, and serve as major centers of commerce with the rest of Oerth, along with providing planetside havens and reststops for the spelljamming races.
- Kule (Celene, the Handmaiden), Oerth's nearest moon (claimed if it has an atmosphere) (under survellance if it doesn't have an atmosphere)
- The town of Triumph on Raenei (Luna), Oerth's farther moon - this represents a small force of humans/demihumans and a spelljammer port.
- Numerous asteroids in the Grinder, including the whole of Ceres the largest asteroid - these represent very large forces of all the spelljamming races, and many spelljamming ports.
- Friendly relations with Edill (Edill is not claimed - Edill represents INCREDIBLE forces of good dragons, and possibly other forces)
- The World of Ginsel - this represent the heart of the Triple Alliance, very large forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, possible very large forces of mercenary gith, possible underwater forces, possibly other forces, and large numbers of spelljamming ports.
- The World of Greela - this represents Cenbreadine the Elven Ship Growing Shipyard, large forces of elves, small forces of humans, and small forces of neutral and good giants
- The Disk World of Spectre - this cold world represents large dwarven forces mining magical metals, small forces of humans, and small forces of tinker gnomes from Krynnspace who maintain a Giant Hampster ranch.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Allies in the Port Cities on Oerth: 600 = 0.03 IC.
Kule (Celene), Oerth's nearer moon (under surveillance) 0 = 0 IC.
Triumph on Raenei (Luna), Oerth's farther moon: 6,000 = 0.2 IC.
The Asteroids, including Ceres, in the Grinder: 340,000 = 18 IC.
Friendly relations with Edill: unknown = unknown IC (and Edill is not claimed)
The World of Ginsel: 5,000,000 = 250 IC.
The World of Greela: 400,500 = 20 IC.
The Disk World of Spectre: 320,000 = 16 IC.

  TOTAL IC OF AIRWHALES' POWER SO FAR:   304 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: TANNISH
Territories on map: No on-map territories. Many territories off-map up in Wildspace, on other worlds, asteroids, and in space.

PLAYER NOTES:

'Ginsel, the Crescent-shaped earth planet and our main base of operations, has a population of over 6 million humans, and a smattering of demi-humans. It is only 1/16th the surface area of Oerth, about 3 million square miles. 25% of that is water. It is mineral rich, more so per cubic foot than Oerth, (though Oerth's larger mass means that it has many more deposits).'

'When the crystal sphere was sealed off 20 years ago, grayspace went into a major panic. There was rioting and looting on many of the human settlements, the arcane were sealed off from the rest of their race, the elven shipyard was cut off from the imperial navy, and trade ground to a halt. During this time, the Beholder nations, the nogi and the mind flayers begin to flourish, as their opponent/food was disorganized. The Free Traders, the remains of the elvish Imperial navy, and the recently unified nation of Ginsel came together and decided to forge an alliance, to remove these groups from Grayspace. We are that triple alliance, mainly made up of elves, humans, and dwarves. After a great war lasting about 10 years, we now rule space uncontested.
So, here is a list of planets in grayspace, where they were 20 years ago, and what has happened to them in the twenty years that the crystal sphere has been sealed.
Oerth:
The center of the sphere, both metaphorically and literally. Not much more needs to be said here.
Kule (?) 10 million miles (2 hours to Oerth) (Celene, the Handmaiden)
The closest 'moon' to Oerth (technically, everything is a moon to Oerth)
Kule has the remnants of a great civilization, apparently wiped out by some great magical war/catastrophe. Zelda and I are in disagreement as to if this moon has an atmosphere, but the Grayspace supplement says it has none. It is a void world. There is some activity in the underdark of this moon, and it's underdark resembles the underdark of Oerth, though the two are completely separate.
If there is an atmosphere, we lay claim to this planet. If there is not one, we don't, but we keep it under surveillance.
Raenei - 20 million miles (7 hours to Oerth) (Luna)
The second moon, Ranei resembles Oerth, It is not as oxygen rich, and sages believe that this has hindered the growth of intelligent life on this planet. Most of the planet is filled with monsters, however, there is a settlement here, named Triumph, started from a crash landed spelljammer ship. 20 years ago, they were xenophobic to outsiders.
As the cost of Bronzewood has increased the past 20 years, the free traders have placed a logging settlement here, and that has merged with the town of triumph. They are less xenophobic now then they were, but still live a hard existence.
We claim this. Maybe 1000 people at most? I?m not sure if we should even get any IC from it, honestly.
Liga (Sun)
Fueled by a large portal to the plane of elemental fire (note: does that mean the sun has winked out?J) and kept in check by many small portals to the plane of water, Liga is home to a few dozen efferit. These efferent have a single spelljamming ship, (made of brass) and are internally divided about if they want to just explore or attempt to conquer all of Grayspace.
Nothing-new here. We do not lay claim to the sun.
The moth (Anti-liga)
A burnt out star, basically a large rock. Really hot on one side, really cold on the other. Nothing ever happens here, really
The Grinder (all spacefaring races, undead, other)
We hold several asteroid bases here, and the largest asteroid, Ceres, is the headquarters of the free traders. I have no clue how much population this is, but we claim it =)
Edill (dragons, avians, other reptiles)
Edill has more dragons in it then the rest of Grayspace, Realmspace, and Krynnspace combined. These dragons are of all colors, though 95% are metallic, and 5% are chromatic. All of the dragons tend to be 1.5 times the size and hit dice of their planet bound cousins, and are less territorial and highly social. When you realize this means that ancient red dragons go out in hunting flocks, you know how scary that is. 20 years ago, the red dragons were attempting to procure spelljamming technology from goblins.
I suggest the red dragons have perfected the spelljamming fleets, have managed to acquire the steam-technology from before the war ended in Grayspace, and are now harassing the metallics with it.
We do not claim Edill. We are friendly with the Metallics, however.
Gnibile (undead) (Note that Gnibile has a normal atmosphere)
Gnibile has many portals to the negative elemental plane, and the quasi elemental planes. This Air sphere is filled with non-spelljamming undead, (They had acquired 12 ships 20 years ago, however. We are assuming that these 12 ships were destroyed in the war)
We do not lay claim to Gnibile.
Conatha (sahaugin, mermen, other aquatic creatures)
This water sphere is the home of native mermen, intelligent whales (int 7), and introduced sahaugin. The sahugin are vicious, have chased the merfolk to the two earth bodys in the center of the sphere, and have formed nations and are constantly warring with each other. There are hundreds of thousands , maybe even millions sahugin here, much less merfolk.
No one here is space capable, so we have basically ignored this planet. We do not lay claim to Conatha
Ginsel (predominantly humans, with some demihumans)
Ginsel used to be a Machiavellian society known for it's sharp merchants and nasty politics. After the gods went silent and the sphere closed, riots rocked the planet, and it was not until a charismatic King/Queen managed to quell the people and place them under one flag that they stopped.
Ginsel is the Heart of the triple alliance. It is second only to Oerth in terms of importance in the system.
We claim all of Ginsel.
Borka (orcs, goblins, other humanoids)
Borka used to be a world much like Oerth, except the goblinoids rose to the highest levels of evolution, instead of the humans. They developed a space fleet, and went to war with the elves.
The elves used the equivalent of High magic to completely destroy the planet, and it is now a cluster body. Most of the orcs are dead, though many remain on the cluster. This all happened in recent history, about 80 or so years ago.
We do not claim Borka.
Greela (predominately humans and elves, smattering of other
demihuman races, few non-evil giants and giantkin)
Greela, another cluster earth body, was primarily home to human miners, and the Elvin Ship growing facility, Cenbreadine. Cenbreadine was the major source for ships in the Imperial fleet. Now shut off from the rest of the elves, Cenbreadine found itself with tons of ships, but no one to fly them. They were eventually convinced by the rest of the alliance to allow (gasp) humans to pilot their ships.
Greela is the seat of the remains of the Elfish imperial navy, and as such, is the second most important planet in the alliance. We claim all of it, including the human miners and the giants.
The Spectre - 4000 million miles (40 days from Oerth)
The Specter, a disk planet close to the edge of the sphere, used to be a major trading point, and had represenitives from every race on it, good and evil. Today, The evil settlements have been wiped out, most of the good settlements have moved to the warmer climes of Ginsel, Greela, or Oerth, and there are many ghost towns here. The Free traders main base used to be here, now it is in Ceres of the Grinder. Some humans decided to stay, unwilling to leave there dreary home. There is still a large Dwarvish mining operation going on here, extracting some sort of magical metal. There is also a colony of Tinker gnomes here, who maintain a giant hampster ranch.
Dwarven citadels:
While dwarves have mainly intregrated into human society, we do have a dozen citidels who have joined with us.
We lay claim to Specter.'

[/sblock]

ANABSTERCORIAN

[sblock]

E-Mail: rehughes AT MIT DOT EDU.

PC: Eli Tomorast (Eli the Demon-Handed), Leader of the Seekers, Wizard 22nd level, fiend-binder specialist, neutral evil.
Artifacts: Tome of the Black Heart, Demonhands, Sword of the Ebon Flame

Powers:

- The Triumvirate Rebellious - represents Eli the Demon-Handed, Rary the Traitor, Robilar the Traitor, and all the powers given below:
- The Seekers (adventuring company) - represents a small group of elite NPCs.
- House Maure (Maure Castle on the map) (home of the forsaken House Maure, a cabal of Warlocks descended from Suel refugees of the Rain of Colorless Fire) - these represent ruins containing secrets of ancient power of the suel, and possibly small but very potent forces protecting those secrets.
- Rary the Traitor, Robilar the Traitor, and the Empire of the Bright Lands (Seltaren, City of Dyvers, the City of Hardby, the City of Greyhawk: the Bright Desert: the Abbor Alz, the Cairn Hills, the Cliffs of Alz: The Pits of Azak-Zil) - these represent a high level evil NPC, a powerful evil wizard, very large forces of servitor humans, large forces of servitor demihumans, sizeable forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of abominations, small but potent forces of constructs, and possibly other forces.
- The Suel Imperium - this represents an unknown. It is possibly that truly vast forces of suel humans, vast forces of mages, vast forces abominations, vast forces of undead, vast forces of constructs, and vast forces of planar beings may be here. Or, nothing may be here. Or, anything between the two. The only confirmed forces are small forces of demihumans, small forces of humanoids, small forces of humans, and sizeable forces of abominations.
- Succubi and Incubi Allies enforcing rule over the Empire of the Bright Lands - these represent a sizeable force of demons.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Forces associated with the Seekers: (unknown) = N/A
Forces associated with House Maure: (unknown) = N/A
Seltaren: 30,000 = 1.5 IC
The City of Dyvers: 300,000 = 15 IC
The City of Hardby: 120,000 = 7 IC
The City of Greyhawk and nearby lands: 1,300,000 = 68 IC
The Bright Lands (all territories on-map) 63,000 = 2 IC
The Suel Imperium:  10,000 = 0.2
The Abbor Alz: 40,000 = 1.4 IC
The Cairn Hills: 23,000 = 0,8 IC
The Cliffs of Alz: 2,000 = 0.1 IC
Succubi and Incubi Allies: (unknown) = N/A

  TOTAL IC OF ANABSTERCORIANS' POWER SO FAR:   96 IC

  SPECIAL NOTE:  Anabstercorian's power has the Infiltrator Trait 

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: DARK GREEN
Territories on map: on-map cluster of territories in the center of the Flanaess

PLAYER NOTES:

'Who are Eli Tomorast, the Seekers, and House Maure, you may ask?
Let me tell you...
The Seekers are, simply put, an adventuring company. A very large, very successful one! Though they act under the official profession of 'antique dealers', 'historians of ancient ruins', and similarly scholarly titles, they are in truth more looters, explorers, and treasure hunters along the line of Indiana Jones. Like Indi, however, they do have their scholarly streak - it's not uncommon for one of their member groups to spend some time exploring and reporting on a 'find' after it's been appropriately looted, delving in to the history and significance of it's contents.
Eli Tomorast is a member. Recently, he became the leader. This is a dangerous thing.
Eli Tomorast is a wizard, specializing in fiend-binding, known as Eli the Demon-handed for the fiendish grafts he has in place of hands. He has long been studying the long-crumbled Maure Castle, the home of the forsaken House Maure, a cabal of Warlocks descended from Suel refugees of the Rain of Colorless Fire. Recently he unearthed secrets there, secrets so potent he rocketed to the top of the Seekers hierarchy. Though his rule is absolute, the Seekers as a whole remain more or less free to act as they will.
Eli is Neutral/Neutral Evil. His malevolence is passive - he seeks power for himself, and revenge against those who have wronged him, but his wisdom, intelligence, and charisma drive him to great deeds that inspire awe, terror, and admiration in those around him.
The Seekers and House Maure are an Infiltrator faction, with a focus on Elite/Epic PL as opposed to Standard PL. If they manage to seize significant territory (as they may), this could change quickly.
More information about Eli Tomorast, the Seekers, and House Maure can be found in Dungeon Magazine #112, the 30th anniversary issue.'

[/sblock]

BUGBEAR

[sblock]

IR E-Mail (with permission) Bugbear82@comcast.net
PC: Seth Rhynnon, King of Greater Nyrond, human male paragon Ranger 12th / Sorcerer 12th / Foe Hunter 6th, lawful neutral
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Greater Nyrond - this represents all of the powers and areas shown below:

- Nyrond (Beer, Borneven, Chathold, East Nyrond, Midmeadow, Mithat, Old Red, Nellix, Rel Mord, West Nyrond, Womtham, Woodwych: Flinty Hills) - these represent very large forces of humans, small forces of demihumans, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants, and small forces of faerie.
- The Knight Protectors, the Order of Heironeous - this lawful good knightly order represents a sizeable and potent force of humans and demihumans
- The County of Urnst (County of Urnst, Radigast City, Trigol) - this represents sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants, and small forces of faerie.
- The Duchy of Urnst (Duchy of Urnst, Leukish) - this represents sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants, and small forces of faerie.
- The Flinty Hills (all territories on-map) - these represent sizeable forces of demihumans (mostly dwarves and gnomes) and small forces of animals and wondrous beings.
- Forest Allies (Adri Forest (excluding the Ice Elves of the Adri), Celadon Forest, Gamboge Forest) - these represent Archdruid Immonara (human female, Druid 13th of Obad-Hai, neutral) in the Adri Forest, large forces of demihumans (especially elves), small forces of humans, very large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large forces of treants and sentient trees and plants, and sizeable forces of faerie.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Nyrond (all territories on-map) 4,200,000 = 222 IC
The Knight Protectors, the Order of Heironeous:  N/A
County of Urnst (all territories on-map) 1,300,000 = 68 IC
Duchy Of Urnst (all territories on-map except Seltarin) 1,400,000 = 70 IC
Flinty Hills: 50,000 = 2 IC
Adri Forest: 110,000 = 4 IC
Celadon Forest: 40,000 = 2 IC
Gamboge Forest: 45,000 = 1,5 IC

  TOTAL IC OF BUGBEARS' POWER SO FAR:   369,5 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: LIGHT GREEN
Territories on map: Large on-map areas in the central and central-east.

PLAYER NOTES:

'Here's a quick history of "Greater Nyrond", as I like to call it:
Nyrond was hard hit by the Greyhawk Wars, with almost a hundred thousand dead, starvation, disease, and thoughts of rebelion spread like wildfire. The new king, a vibrant and young man named Lynwerd managed to save his kingdom from the predations of the Aerdy, and was now faced with even greater task of saving his kingdom from itself.
Over the next fifteen years, Lynwerd dedicated his life to the reconstruction of Nyrond. Using monies borrowed from the Urnst States, he rebuilt the smashed cities, repopulated the empty countryside, and established new trade routes, earning him the name "Lynwerd the Rebuilder".
Lynwerd also sought to provide a lasting peace in Nyrond, negotiating treaties with the remnants of once great Aerdy, often at great cost. Lynwerd surrendered all lands captured by Nyrond in the Greyhawk wars and even gifted small portions of Nyrond itself to sucure this peace, earning him the name "Lynwerd the Appeaser".
In CY598 The Duke of Urnst died leaving no heir, making Lynwerd the new Duke. Lynwerd Unified Nyrond, and the Urnsts under one banner and one king. With the influx of goods, services and Labor from the new territorres, Nyrond quickly prospered into a nation as great, if not greater than it was before the wars.
Lynwerd died in CY 603 passing the throne of Greater Nyrond to his cousin Seth Rhynnon , a high noble from the County of Urnst. Durring the Wars, a young Rhynnon, fought along side the Knights of the Shield against the armies of Iuz to liberate the Sheild Lands. Though Rhynnon has had the throne for less than a year, he is popular among the people of Greater Nyrond, especially amongst the Urnst peoples who are ecstatic to see one of their own on the throne.'

'Seth Rhynnon was born to lady Allidrane Rhynnon (age 16) nineteen years before the start of the greyhawk wars. All that is known of his father is that he was an adventuring warrior, whom Allidrane met and was suduced by. From an early age Seth demonstrated unusual strength and talent. When Seth turned 16 he left home and set out to see the world, becoming a wandering adventurer. During the war, he fought side by side with the knights of the sheild, though he never actually joined them. After the war he returned home to manage his estates. with the death of king Lynwerd, the line of successon passed to seth Rhynnon.
Notes on personality: pragmatic & practical, very much a function over form kind of guy. Treats everyone with equal respect and is not afraid to dirty his hands with hard labor. Those who have made themselves his enemy he shows no mercy. Spent his time during the Greyhawk wars as a demon hunter in the shield lands.'

'Knight Protectors of the Great Kingdom: Once a great order in the Kingdom of Aerdi, they fell into decline. The order was traditionally split between follows of Heironeous the Valorous (Lawful Good) and Hextor the Warrior (Lawful Evil) Their goal was the preservation of the Great Kingdom. Now, the Knights of Heironeous have defected, intending to reclaim Aerdi from the evil forces that have come to dominate it. Using Nyrond as their base, they intend to retake their country from without.'

  [/sblock]

CREAMSTEAK

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) creamsteak@hotmail.com
PC: Yugthulgon, Master of the Staff of Ancient Penumbra
Artifacts: The Staff of Ancient Penumbra

Powers:

- Some of the Aboleth Underdark Realms - these represent small but potent forces of aboleth, and large forces of servitor beings of all types.
- Beholder Underdark Dominions (Dominion of the Poisoned Eye, Flesh Reborn, Consuming Eye) - these represent sizeable beholder forces and servitor forces of many races.
- Allied Magic-Using Fiends - these represent sizeable forces of demons, sizeable forces of devils, sizeable forces of yugoloths, and sizeable forces of other fiends.
- Allied Psionic Fiends - these represent sizeable forces of psionic demons, sizeable forces of psionic devils, sizeable forces of psionic yugoloths, and sizeable forces of other psionic fiends.
- Illithid Underdark Dominions (The Collective Overminds) - these represent large forces of illithid, human/demihuman/humanoid cults loyal to the illithid, large forces of servitors/slaves/thralls/voidminds, forces of enslaved aberations, forces of enslaved psionic aberations, and forces of enslaved undead.
- Illithid Spelljammers - these represent a small fleet of illithid spelljamming squidships collected by the Illithid Underdark Dominions.
- Allied Free-Willed Psionic Undead - these represent small forces of psionic undead of various unique types.

POPULATION AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

 Aboleth Underdark Realms: 300,000 = 14 IC
Beholder Underdark Dominions: 1,350,000 = 71 IC
Allied Magic-Using Fiends: (unknown) = N/A
Allied Psionic Fiends: (unknown) = N/A
Illithid Underdark Dominions: 2,600,500 = 150 IC
Illithid Spelljammers: (unknown) = N/A
Allied Free-Willed Psionic Undead: 42,000 = 1.5 IC

  TOTAL IC OF CREAMSTEAKS' POWER SO FAR:   236.5 IC

  SPECIAL NOTE:  Creamsteak's power has the Alien Trait.

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: VERY DARK BLUE
Territories on map: No on-map territories. Large territories deep under the surface of Oerth from the deepest Underdark to isolated, secret, above ground locations.

PLAYER NOTES:

'The background for my faction is that the sudden absence of the dieties on Oerth (and the loss of the connection to Illsensine) resulted in a sudden break in the Illithids, thier slaves, and virtually the entire structure of society. My PC (Yugthulgon) is an amalgamation of three high "priests" of the illithids enclaves. By amalgamation, I mean that Yug'rig'noth (egoist), Thul'hur'mca (shaper), and the enslaver Istigon (telepath) were litterally bound to one single body. As such Yugthulgon has 12 tentacles instead of 4. He has 6 eyes instead of two. This aberrant emissary that was created to take control of the chaos is completely and totally nuts for what it's worth.
Yugthulgon (also called virtually any combination of the three original names at different times) killed perhaps 80% of the Mind Flayers on Oerth, mostly those of the three other psionic disciplines. However, he certainly made it a point to exercise his new power to destroy anyone with objections to his new rule. The combined Flayer-deaths, slave split off, and lack of a god to glue it together basically destroyed whatever empire they retained on Oerth.
Weakened, beaten, and otherwise crippled, Yugthulgon went in search of an artifact of his diety in order to perhaps revive some degree of unity (and end the slaughter of his own race). He recovered the Staff of Ancient Penumbra from its prison of over a thousand Githzerai monks, fists of Zouken, and illithid slayers. This made more enemies than one could have ever predicted.
So, following this, Yug united the remaining flayers (though at only 25% strength at best). In an effort that would be called blasphemy (and certainly was, resulting in some additional flayer deaths), Yug agreed to treat some of the "lesser" races like Beholders and certain demons/undead as equals.
Now, with allies in tow, Yug has quitely bided his time, watching as Technology is developed by the surface above. Yug firmly believes that technology serves some eldritch purpose which sealed out the gods, and possibly even magic and psionic power later. Because of this, Yug sees this "power" in a very negative way, and has slowly been building his armies of war to do two things: Subjugate those who were offered "equality" but rejected it, and to COMPLETELY destroy both the demons who brought the tech, and thier technology.'

[/sblock]

DEMON ATHIEST - TEMPLATE AND ROSTER INCOMPLETE

[sblock]

E-Mail: UNKNOWN
PC: unknown
Artifacts: unknown

Power:

- The Shadow Guild - (unclear on description)

  POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

The Shadow Guild and it's Forces: (unknown) = ?

Special Note on Demon Athiest's power: The Shadow Guild has the Infiltrator Trait

  TOTAL IC OF DEMON ATHIESTS' POWER SO FAR:   Unknown

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: DARK RED

[/sblock]

DEVILISH

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) devilishd@yahoo.com
PC: Acererak the Demilich
Notable NPCs: The High Leader of the Solistarim (human wizard, over 30th level, lawful evil)
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Acererak and the Tomb of Horrors - these represent an extraordinarily powerful suel demilich, small but extremely potent forces of servitor beings of all types, small but extremely potent forces of constructs, possible sizeable forces of servitor beings, and possible allies of various, strange, and unguessable (but extremely potent) nature.
- Blackmoor - this represents sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of abominations, and possibly other forces.
- The Solistarim (East Black Ice, West Black Ice, off-map territories) - these represent the High Leader (human wizard, over 30th level, lawful evil), a very large and extraordinarily powerful cabal of evil wizards, a sizeable number of liches, very large forces of abominations, large forces of humans, very large forces of certain kinds of demihumans, very large forces of certain kinds of humanoids, very large forces of undead, large forces of devils, sizeable forces of beings from the elemental plane of fire, sizeable forces of giants, sizeable forces of dragons, and other forces (notable races include: flannae human, deep dwarf, dark gnome, sahuagin, lizard man, lizard king, illithid, aboleth, beholder, neogi, umber hulk, efreet, salamander, blue dragon, other lawful evil dragons, and other lawful evil races.)
- The Cold Marshes - these represent large forces of abominations, sizeable forces of humanoids, large forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of undead, and possibly other forces.
- The Vast Swamp - this represents sizeable forces of abominations of great power and bizarre nature, small forces of feral elves, small forces of humanoids, small forces of (normal) abominations, large forces of neutral and evil animals, and large forces of free-willed undead.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Acererak and his Minions in the Tomb of Horrors: 30,000 = 1.2 IC
Blackmoor: 220,000 = 9 IC
The Solistarim (all territories on-map and off-map) 6,500,000 = 320 IC
The Cold Marshes: 20,000 = 0,6 IC
The Vast Swamp: 34,000 = 1 IC

  TOTAL IC OF DEVILISHS' POWER SO FAR:   331,8 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: VIOLET
Color on map desired by Devilish: UNKNOWN
Territories on map: On-map territories in the southeast and northwest, extending off-map to the north. Off-map territory to the north of the Black Ice, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

'The Solistarim are a confederation of lawful evil race. They are a dictatorship-magocracy under their High Leader. Mages, even powerful mages, are commonplace, and run almost every part of the government apparatus, so it could be said that theirs is a Magocracy. These mages observe a strict code of service and duty, and all look upon the High Leader as the One and True God (thus, it could be said theirs is a Theocratic Magocracy.)
All the other Solistarim either look upon the mages as semi-divine or divine messengers of the High Leader, or at the least they are scared witless by them. The unbreakable unity of these mages, their unswearing and usually fanatical loyalty to the High Leader, and their absolute tyranny over everyone else, is what has allowed all these disparate and violent races to coexist.
Indeed, the Solistarim are cosmopolitan. Members of all the Solistari races freely mingle in their great fortress cities in the Godspires, in their Underdark cities, in the undersea cities, and in the swamp cities. Individual attitudes, cultures, and preferences have been crushed under the heel of a omnipresent culture of service, loyalty, and tireless effort for the society.
That is to say, for the average Solistari, the attitude is as follows: you exist to serve and advancing the Nation. You're life is dedicated to serving and advancing the Nation. The greatest accomplishment in life is serving and advancing the Nation. The highest of all ethics and morality is service to, and advancement of, the Nation.
Families enforce this discipline upon their children immediately upon toddlerhood. Somewhere between the age of 3 and 7, children male and female are taken for training (as in Sparta in ancient Greece) in what the Solistarim determine them to be the most qualified for: mage, cleric, fighter, etc.
Afterwards, in their teens typically (equivalent) the men and women of the Solistarim are put to work in the armed forces, and after many tours of duty may be released for more domestic duties. At this point, they can advance within the society, and those who achieve the most are often rewarded with great honor, nobility, ranks and title. Some can even aspire to join the ranks of the (so called) semi-divine minions of the High Leader. And go on to divine ascension and become his (so called) divine servants! (Since Divine Ascension is conceivably possible in this IR, perhaps the High Leader may become a demigod, and his mage followers actual divine servants!)
There is a remnant of local culture in each racial group that has not been crushed under the heel of conformity, but it is limited. The law is absolute, covers almost every aspect of life, and is enforced rigorously.
There is zero tolerance for lawbreaking. Minor lawbreaking invokes severe punishment and brainwashing in a reform center. Major lawbreakers are killed. Traitors (which covers a broad spectrum of offenses) are made grisly examples of. The Solistarim revel in seeing traitors destroyed, for they see them as just that: traitors, morally and ethically bankrupt, beings to hate and despise for their actions against their brethren.
This is the case for the flannae humans, dark dwarves, dark gnomes, and kobolds, the founding races of the Solistarim. The illithid have their own form of communal tyranny, but the High Leader long ago subverted the Elder Brain and with it the communal awareness of the illithid: they now tow the Solistari line.
The dragons are held in awe by the average Solistari, and the dragons live by a slightly different set of rules: they have greater freedom. Nonetheless, they are loyal to the High Leader and his agents, and they are loyal to those they have bonded with.
The lizard men, sahuagin, and giants were induced to become allies of the Solistarim, and afterwards Solistari culture slowly poisoned it's way into their lives, until they were copying the Solistari way in most respects. From there, it was a short hop for the High Leader to fully integrate them into mainstream Solistari society.
The beholders and aboleth serve the Solistarim and obey the rules out of fear and awe of the High Leader and his mages. Those who refused to obey the laws are either dead or under powerful magical compulsions to obey (especially the incredibly anti-social aboleth, for whom magical compulsion seemed the only answer to gaining their cooperation.)
The lich lords of the Solistarim have their own pact with the High Leader. The lesser undead fanatical in their loyalty to the High Leader, his mages, the lichlords, and the dark clerics of the Solistarim.
The fire elementals, salamanders, and efreet are NOT a part of mainstream Solistari society, and generally keep apart. After all, their homes are places most Solistari could not survive in for long anyways. However, these races hold the the High Leader and his minions in fear and awe (and some do worship him as a diety) and they are faithful and loyal to the Solistari cause.
The Gith mercenaries are semi-independent. They are tolerated in Solistari cities because of their perceived use. The Gith themselves look upon the Solistari as rather insane employers, but since the pay is good and the potential for pillage very great they don't complain. And Gith society is itself highly militant and disciplined, so there is common ground of a sort between Gith and Solistari.
The neogi are tolerated. The neogi, in turn, tolerate the Solistarim. That's saying something, too, since the neogi are as anti-social as the aboleth. However, they fear the High Leader, he has magical compulsions on them, he pays them well, so they somehow have integrated in. And the neogi and their umber hulk slaves do make for excellent spies, scouts, and special forces.
The devils work with the High Leader and his mages, and are held in fear and awe by the populace in general. They alone are exempt from the rules, while mingling freely in Solistari society. However, the devils make a point of obeying the laws (whether they respect the law or not), and devils are a common sight in Solistari cities.

The Solistarim aren't about racial hatred.
The Solistarim are about the certain knowledge that the Flanaess is their backyard, and a bunch of squatters and loiterers are sitting on their property, and these worthless bums, rabble, and riff-raff have refused to leave when politely asked to do so.
Since the bums and riff-raff refuse to move, they will just have to be evicted. If that means killing them all, down to the least and the last, because they insist on fighting, then so be it.
The Solistarim point an accusing finger at Iuz. Here, they say, is an insane demon demigod who is running amok and wrecking their (the Solistari) backyard with his pathetic humanoid slaves and hordes of conjured demons.
The Solistarim also point the finger at the Oeridians. They can't run a kingdom (Aerdi, Nyrond, Furyondy, others), they can't impose order (witness the chaos of the Greyhawk Wars), they can't run an economy (Aerdi, Nyrond, Furyondy, others), and in the end they destroyed their own capital city and other major centers of population! (witness Rauxes, other cities, and the whole realm of Medegia.) As riff-raff, these oerdian humans have to go.
The Solistarim really don't like elves, or drow. Indeed, they think of them the way we'd think of mosquitos infesting our backyard. Or cockroaches. Or ants. Or other vermin. A Flanaess free of elves and drow (the Solistarim do not distinguish: an elf is an elf, and the only good elf is a dead elf) will be a cleaner, neater place.
Likewise, any elves up in Greyspace are like bird droppings falling on the new roof. It has to stop. It's time to shoot some birds.
Regardless of what others might say of this thinking ... the Solistarim consider themselves reasonable, ethical, moral people. They are proud of their hard work, their capacity to endure suffering and adversary, their achievements in magical research, building of great cities, and otherwise, and their rational approach to an irrational and hostile world.
  The Solistarim do not control the City of the Gods. Their forays into it have met with repeated disaster.
However, the Solistarim do hold the alliegance of the nation of Blackmoor and the surrounding marches, along with all the lands down to the Burneal Forest.'

[/sblock]

EDENA OF NEITH

[sblock]

E-Mail: edelaith@TWMI.rr.com
PC: Velsharess Eclavdra, Drow Priestess 23rd / Wizard 18th / Warrior 12th (Epic 33)
Artifacts: The Scepter of Lordly Might, the Crown of Lordly Might, the Orb of Lordly Might
Other Items: The Violated Horns (gift from Iuz.)

Powers:

- Empire of Eclavdor (a confederation of 100 drow cities (The Fabulous One Hundred, as it were) from every part of the continent of Oerik, this new empire (capital city Erelhei-Cinlu in the Vault of the Drow) represents very large forces of drow, extraordinarily large forces of servitor races, sizeable forces of assorted servitor abominations, sizeable forces of assorted servitor undead, and sizeable forces of the unseelie.
- Geoff - this represents sizeable forces of giants, and sizeables force of humanoids.
- Empire of the Yuan-Ti - this represents large forces of yuan-ti, large forces of assorted servitor races, small forces of abominations, and small forces of servitor and free-willed undead.

POPULATION AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  The 3 Drow Cities under the Barbarian Seameast (45,000 drow, 120,000 servitors)
  The 8 Drow Cities under the Tharquish Empire and Ishtarland (120,000 drow, 320,000 servitors)
  The 11 Drow Cities under the Empire of Lynn (165,000 drow, 440,000 servitors)
  The 3 Drow Cities under Enllaves (45,000 drow, 120,000 servitors)
  The 6 Drow Cities under the Red Kingdom (90,000 drow, 240,000 servitors)
  The 3 Drow Cities under Erypt (45,000 drow, 120,000 servitors)
  The 4 Drow Cities under the Mare Mysticum and Gigantea (60,000 drow, 160,000 servitors)
  The 15 Drow Cities under the Celestial Imperium (225,000 drow, 600,000 servitors)
  The 12 Drow Cities under the Khanates and Orcreich (180,000 drow, 480,000 servitors)
  The 3 Drow Cities under Komal (45,000 drow, 120,000 servitors)
  The 4 Drow Cities under the Baklunish Lands (75,000 drow, 160,000 servitors)
  The 7 Drow Cities under Zingia and Nippon (105,000 drow, 280,000 servitors)
  The 1 Drow City under the Nippon Dominion (15,000 drow, 40,000 servitors)
  The 7 Drow Cities under Hempmonaland (105,000 drow, 280,000 servitors)
  The 12 Drow Cites under the Flanaess (180,000 drow, 480,000 servitors)
  Servitor Undead (100,000 undead)
  Unseelie Allies (100,000 unseelie)

  Total Drow:   1,500,000 =   80 IC
  Total Servitor Races:  4,000,000 =   200 IC 
  Undead:  100,000 = 4 IC
  Unseelie:  100,000 = 3 IC
  Geoff (East Geoff, Geoff, North Geoff, West Dim Forest) 150,000 =   7 IC
  Empire of the Yuan-Ti:  2,000,000 (yuan-ti, servitor races, all others) =   100 IC
  The Ice Elves of the Adri: 90,000 =   4 IC.

  TOTAL IC OF EDENA OF NEITHS' POWER:   398 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: ORANGE-RED
Territories on map: Krestible, West Dim Forest, Tors, Jerlea Shores, Tangles, Celene Hills, Bright Hills, Onnwal Headlands, Denzac Isle, Kelten, Knurl, Hestmark Peaks: each area represents a territory held by a nearby Underdark Drow City. East Geoff. Geoff. North Geoff. The West Dim Forest. Off-map territories across all of Oerik and Hempmonland, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

  'Eclavdra looked at the portents, divined the future, and saw doom for her people.  Afterwards, long ago, she took it upon herself to thwart that doom and see her people survive the coming challenge, whatever it might turn out to be.  Eclavdra said then:  Is not survival of the drow, individually and as a people, not the will and way of Lolth?  
  Eclavdra used the Scepter of Lordly might to unite the city of Erelhei-Cinlu behind her, then sought out the Crown and Orb of Lordly Might, and ultimately found them.  
  She used the three combined to give herself divine stature among her people, and with this stature, began a unification of the drow, going city by city.  After long years of dedicated work, she united the strongest 100 cities of the drow, and transformed drow society from it's normal controlled anarchy into a highly disciplined war machine.  And Eclavdra named the new empire she had created after herself, calling it Eclavdor.
  In Eclavdor today, drow society runs under a triad.  There is the war machine, and the society created to maintain it.  Think of the Soviet Union under Stalin during World War II as an analogy.  There are the Drow Exalted, who are the secret service, special forces, and counterespionage forces all merged together.   Think of Section One from the film (and series) La Femme Nikita.  Finally, there is the religious war.  To survive is to be loyal to Lolth.  To die is to fail and betray Lolth.  Survival equals loyalty.  They are all one and the same.  Death equals disloyalty. (those who die fighting so the rest will survive are considered loyal)  They, also, are all one and the same.  The loyal will sit at Lolth's side in paradise forever.  The disloyal, the treasonous, will burn forever in the deepest pit of the Abyss.  Thus, survival equals loyalty and paradise.  Death (with the exception noted above) equals disloyalty and damnation.  These three concepts are the triad of current drow culture and society in Eclavdor, and sustain the empire in all it's endeavors.
  As for the servitor races, they are fed only to be kept alive.  They are kept alive only to work.  They are worked until they die.
  Some of the Unseelie, the dark faerie, have become allies due to their similar natures to the dark elves.  Indeed, many sages consider drow to be dark faerie themselves.
  It isn't a pretty picture.'  

  'Who is Eclavdra?
  That is a mystery that even Iuz has not solved.
  She is quite sane.  She is both intelligent and wise.  Some say she is pragmatic, and some say she is a wild girl.  Some even call her a free spirit, yet it is known she is very devoted to Lolth and the way of Lolth.  Many think of her as a wily diplomat, good with words, and others disagree.  Some say she is horrifically cruel and sadistic, others say she is merely callous.  All know her as soft spoken and gentle mannered, even in battle and in other arduous circumstances.  She is generally thought of as a person who enjoys hands-on work, doing jobs herself and hesitant to delegate authority to others.  And all agree she is driven, hard working, and astonishingly tireless and enduring.
  What does Eclavdra look like?
  She is the photo negative of a comely elven maiden just come to womanhood. Her hair falls to her hips and is soft and snow white, her eyes are almond shaped and striking scarlet in the light, her face gentle, her nose soft, her ears cherubic, and her lips pouting. Her figure is slim, shapely, and almost fragile. Her non-glossy skin, smooth and soft, is as black as an elven maids' raven hair.
  Typically, Eclavdra wears magical adamantine mail, which fits her form like a second skin, is almost as soft as velvet, and is utterly weightless. She wears robes of royal purple, wears a belt of mithril, and carries twin long swords of a strange, black appearance. The Scepter of Lordly Might, graceful and eloquent in it's worked mithril, rests at her hip when she is not carrying it. The Crown appears as a beautiful tiara on her head, and the Orb appears as a large gemstone at the end of a necklace of mithril beads around her neck.'

' Gift from Iuz to Eclavdra isn't just souvenir ... Violated Horns are worth 3000 gp in free trade, and are priceless when You are with nowhere to run, and goody two shoes on Your tail. It will Recall person to the place of it's creation, Iuz's Altar in this case, when broken.
And one, more important thing. Iuz watches!'

'Concerning the Ice Elves, they are an ancient elven civilization that fell prey to an artifact of cold. This artifact froze them all, effectively putting them and their entire realm in the heart of Adri Forest in suspended animation. Now they are free again, and these evil elves aren't real happy with the turn of events in the world since their time.'

[/sblock]

ELUVAN

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) somebodys_fool@hotmail.com
PC: Arden Leonson, King Arden I of Keoland and High Councillor of the League of Athyr, Human Paladin 32
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

The League of Athyr (Nations of Bissel, Furyondy, Gran March, Keoland, Sterich, the Duchy of Ulek, Veluna, the Free City of Verbobonc: The Knights of the Hart, the Knights of Holy Shielding, the Knights of the Watch: the Wild Coast: the Lorridges, the Lortmil Mountains, the Good Hills, the Kron Hills, the Stark Mounds: the Axewood, the Dapple Forest, part of the Dim Forest, the Gnarley Forest, the Iron Forest, the Silverwood, the Welkwood: The Silent Ones of Keoland) - these represent very large forces of demihumans, very large forces of humans, very large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and shrubs, very large forces of faerie, and possible underwater allies in the Whyestil and Nyr Dyv.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Bissel (all territories on-map) 300,000 = 15 IC
Furyondy (all territories on-map) 3,000,000 = 160 IC
North Geoff: 50,000 = 2 IC
Gran March (all territories on-map) 510,000 = 25 IC
Keoland (all territories on-map) 3,600,000 = 200 IC
Sterich (all territories on-map) 290,000 = 13 IC
Duchy Of Ulek (all territories on-map) 800,000 = 42 IC
Veluna (all territories on-map) 1,200,000 = 64 IC
Free City of Verbobonc: 300,000 = 16 IC
The Knights of the Hart: (unknown) = N/A
The Knights of Holy Shielding: (unknown) = N/A
The Knights of the Watch:  N/A
The Wild Coast (all territories on-map) 400,000 = 16 IC
The Lorridges (all territories on-map) 50,000 = 2 IC
The Lortmil Mountains (all territories on-map and off) 980,000 = 58 IC
The Good Hills (Counts as a part of Keoland)
The Kron Hills 60,000 = 3 IC
The Stark Mounds 30,000 = 1 IC
The Axewood: (Counts as a part of Keoland/Duchy of Ulek)
The Dapple Forest:  (Counts as a part of Furyondy)
Part of the Dim Forest: 50,000 = 1,5 IC
The Gnarley Forest 40,000 = 1.4 IC
The Iron Forest:  N/A
The Silverwood (Counts as a part of the Duchy of Ulek)
The Welkwood 55,000 = 2 IC
The Silent Ones of Keoland:  N/A

  TOTAL IC OF ELUVANS' POWER SO FAR:   622 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: REDDISH-PURPLE
Territories on map: On-map territories covering most of the central-west and southwest Flanaess.

PLAYER NOTES:

'Following the Greyhawk War, Keoland was left in sorry shape. Once the most powerful and influential land in the entirety of the Sheldomar valley, in the war that was to shape the future of much of the Flanaess it had no cohesive policy and achieved nothing. In negotiations, the leader's indecisiveness proved sufficient to ensure that Keoland's allies were overrun whilst King Skotti dithered and wondered whether to interfere. Militarily, the once-great land suffered losses and humiliations on all sides and lost territory and influence.
Post-war, the land found itself in a weaker position than it had been for many years since. It badly needed time to rebuild and regenerate its economy, and confidence in the country's rulers was low after their mistakes in the war. When Skotti was assassinated in a plot by Cedrian of Dorlin to take the throne, the country descended into civil war. The noble houses squabbled amongst themselves for power, and for some time disorder reigned.
When finally this was curtailed, it occurred in dramatic fashion. Arden Leonson, the youngest son of a minor noble house in the Gran March, marched into Niole Dra with a small but resplendent contingent of knights and, nervous but determined, stood up in the town square and announced that he had been sent a vision from Heironeous showing him that he must unite Keoland under his banner and restore order and greatness to the country once again. He spoke with courage, power, and conviction, but of course it amounted to very little. He stood no chance of convincing the people that mattered that he should be handed control of the country.
He persevered, however. At first he had little success. But on the occassion of his seventh speech in the capital of Keoland, his divine mandate was proven beyond a shadow of a doubt. As he spoke, the clouds above him parted and a sunbeam reached down to touch him. Bathed in divine radiance he continued his speech with ever-increasing fervour, and as he did so his audience watched stunned as a Celestial host numbering several hundred descended and knelt behind him, bowing their heads to the young knight.
The result was electric. Word travelled across the country lightning-fast that a messiah had come, a Paladin with a divine mandate to rule the country. Supporters flocked to him, and though he still had a struggle ahead of him, he eventually succeeded in taking the Throne of the Lion and restoring peace and order to the land, as well as using his heritage to reforge strong links with the Gran March.
He did not rest long on his laurels, however. He led the country wisely and well, and under his leadership it prospered once again. In his third year on the throne, as the country's affairs were once again seeming in order, disaster struck as the creatures overruning Sterich set their sights on eastward expansion. The County of Flen and the March of Mandismoor came under attack, and it was all the Keoish forces could do to slow their relentless progress.
Arden made a spectacular speech asking for aid from his immediate neighbours, appealing to his already strong alliance with the Gran March and bidding the County of Ulek and the Duchy of Ulek to imagine how things would be if they were faced with the prospect of worrying not only about the Principlality's struggle against the Orcish hordes, but were faced with the immediate prospect of monstrous invasion from the West as well.
The Duchy of Ulek and the Gran March both responded by sending strong military forces to aid Keoland in their efforts to push the invaders back. The County of Ulek, however, perhaps feeling secure in its more remote location from Keoland, sent its sympathies but nothing else. The aid that was sent was enough, however, and the monstrous atatckers suffered a number of crushing defeats and wer epushed back. Feeling that the threat of the monsters of Sterich could no longer be allowed to exist on Keoland's doorstep, and that Keoland should make good on its obligation to aid Sterich in its time of need, Arden then launched a retributive crusade to push the evil creatures out of Sterich and allow its people to return home. He was successful, and with Keoland's help Sterich has been able to restore itself to some semblance of a functioning nation once again.
With the recent cataclysmic events, the alliance between these four lands has been renewed. They have each felt that they need an additional bulwark of strength in these times, and have rallied together under Arden's banner, calling themselves the Kingdom of Athyr, meaning 'phoenix' in the Celestial tongue. As the gravity of the situation has become apparent, many other like-minded powers in the region have also flocked to Arden's leadership, believing that a strong alliance will be necessary to withstand the coming storm.'

'The bowels of Irongate comprise many levels of a vast underground city that houses hundreds of citizens. Here, minor traffic with Mitrik in Veluna is maintained through a magical gateway.'

'The Silent Ones of Keoland: This order of mages and diviners possess some of the last of Suel magic. The Tower of Silence rises hundreds of feet into the air in a location a day's ride from the Keoish capitol of Niole Dra. They are lead by Mohrgyr the Old (N, Male Human, Wizard 20) and have been known to oppose those who seek dangerous magical power. They are not pleased with the emergence of the Scarlet Brotherhood.'

'Knights of the Hart: This order is further broken down into the Knights of Furyondy, the Knights of Veluna, and the knights of the High Forest. They have vowed to oppose Iuz.'

'Knights of Holy Shielding: This group once ruled the Shield Lands before Iuz triumphed over them. They are lead by Lady Katarina of Walworth and by her chidr aid Knight Bnanneret Incossee of the Bronze Band (LG male human, Ftr 13) a Flan General. Many are paladins, fighters or clerics of Heironeous.'

'Knights of the Watch: Traditionally suspicious of barbarian Baklunish raiders, and too often prejudiced against the Baklunish, they are lead by the Grandiose Imperial Wyvern Hugo of Geoff (LN, Fighter 16). Popular deities among its membership are St. Cuthmbert, Heironeous, Pholtus, Allitur, and Mahayeine. They are split between the Knights of the Watch and the less traditional Knights of Dispatch, who do not hate the Baklunish but hate those who have invaded Geoff as well as Iuz. The Knights of the Watch tend to be mystically inclined and comprised of fighters, clerics, and paladins, while the Knights of the Dispatch tend to have more fighters, rangers, clerics and rogues.'

  [/sblock]

  FORSAKEN ONE (New Claim)

[sblock]

  E-Mail: NukemUntilTheyGlow[at]hotmail[dot]com
  PC: unknown
  Artifacts: unknown

  Powers:

  The Ethergaunt Enclave - this represents 10 black ethergaunts, 50 white ethergaunts, and 500 red ethergaunts ... these represent a small but extraordinarily powerful and capable race of humanoid-type beings who once hailed from Oerth, and now reside in the Ethereal Plane (they want Oerth back.)

  POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:


  The Ethergaunt Enclave:  500 = N/A  

  TOTAL IC OF FORSAKEN ONES' POWER SO FAR:  0 IC

  SPECIAL NOTES:  Forsaken One's Ethergaunt power begins with a value of 4 in the Technological Arms Race (instead of the normal starting value of 1.)  They also begin with the Alien Trait.

  DRAWINGS OF THE ETHERGAUNT:

Black Ethergaunt:  http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/ff_gallery/50358.jpg
White Ethergaunt:  http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/ff_gallery/50118.jpg
Red Ethergaunt:  http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/ff_gallery/50357.jpg

  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: BRIGHT BLUE
Territories on map: No on-map territories. Large off-map territories to the far west, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

  PLAYER NOTES:

  Concerning the Red Kingdom:

  'The Red Kingdom is perhaps as large as old Furund, and looks like a buffer state caught in the middle of the Ennlave tribes, Ishtarland, the Eryptians, and barbarians to the south. On the other hand it could sufficiently retired from the forces of all of those beside Ishtarland and the Ennlave tribespeople that an amorphously vague border might be in order.  This land is so named for the color of its rocks.'

  Concerning the Ethergaunt:

  'A huge 2 mile high zigurat in the middle of a red rocked desert/plain isn't really a hidden stronghold.'

  'Travelers to the Ethereal Plane report vast fields of nothingness, roiling fog cloaking a barren landscape. Sometimes, however, they come upon fantastic stone pyramids or cyclopean menhirs topped with flashing magical flames, relics of an ancient race. Knowledgeable scholars refer to the fearsome creators of these structures as ethergaunts, after their emaciated, delicate frames. An advanced culture that abandoned the Material Plane more then 10,000 years ago, the ethergaunts are finally comming back, with a vengeance.
  Adult ethergaunts stand 8 feet tall and resemble extraordinarily thin humanoids. An ethergaunt's long, thin arms reach to mid-calf; each hand has three agile fingers and a thumb. An inhuman face caps a short neck that protrudes from the center of the creature's chest, giving the ethergaunt a somewhat stooped appearance. Because few creatures gaze upon an ethergaunt's face without taking severe damage to their psyches, the creatures have develloped bisected masks and exosceletons that serve to give them a somewhat humanlike appearance. Dozens of colorful, prehensile tendrils emerge from behind the mask like a mane of thick, fleshy hair. The faceplate resembles a featureless porcelain visage, and the mask's color reveals the ethergaunt's role in the creatures' pragmatic society. Red ethergaunts serve the race as scientists and explorers. White ethergaunts manage the reds' affairs and form the primairy government of the race. The dreaded black ethergaunts control the entire society of ethergaunts; fewer then one hundred blacks are thought to exists. Other colors and roles may exist.
  Ethergaunts have a great disdain for the creatures that have inhabited 'their world' since their ancient departure. They have progressed technologically and philisophically to a point where they consider most inhabitants of the Material Plane no more relevant then insects. While they see themselves as beyond good and evil in the classic sense, they are not pleased at the current infestation of their old home, and have set upon the most devastating extermination in history.
  Ethergaunts communicate with each other by wriggling their head tendrils, which transmits a psychic 'soundprint' identifiable as language to other ethergaunts within normal hearing range. They occasionally communicate with members of Material Plane races by revealing their true faces to one of the creature's cohorts and using that dominated ally as a psychic puppet-envoy. In such communications, the ethergaunts refer to themselves as the Khen-zai. Ethergaunts communicate with each other using their own language, Khen-zai, which cannot be learned by those who lack their unique anatomy. Most know a smattering of other languages---usually tongues plucked from the minds of enslaved envoys. Comman additional languages include Common, Draconic, Dwarven, and Elven.

  Ethergaunt society

  Ethergaunt society serves the dual goals of philisophical progress and self-preservation. The Khen-zai define progress as the culling of emotion in order to approach perfect rationality. They define self-reservation as the removal of any threat to their carefully developed objective philosophy. The inhabitants of the Material Plane threaten both philosophy and preservation, and hence must be destroyed.
  Rigidly stratified through an immutable caste system, an ethergaunt's role in society is largely defined by the actions (or lack thereof) of its predecessors. The Khen-zai long ago eliminated irrational ambition by ensuring that no ethergaunt can ever achieve a greater status. Once during its lifetime, however, an ethergaunt can produce a young Khen-zai through asexual reproduction. The child's caste, hence the color it will bear upon its faceplate for its entire life, is decided before it is born by a cadre of black ethergaunts who weigh the achievements of the child?s ancestors before assigning the child's caste.
  Ethergaunts gather in small communities known as enclaves, usually situated around a large central pyramid that serves as a center of learning for the entire comminity. The largest such settlements boast as many as ten black ethergaunts, fifty white ethergaunts and as many as five hundred reds.

  Ethergaunt items

  Ethergaunts have developed a number of technological marvels. Because the race shuns art or pleasure, most such devices facilitate one of two activities: genocide or the eradication of religious devotion. Though the features of these objects resemble those of magic items, the objects are in fact technological and are not affected by spells such as antimagic field. Only ethergaunts have the knowledge and skill to build or maintain these devices.

  Example weapons:

  Etherblade: Resembling a short glaive topped with a hollow barrel, this favored weapon of the ethergaunts can fire a ray of force as a ranged touch attack for 1d6 points of damage. The etherblade ray has an increment of 40 feet. The weapon can fire 50 times before it is exhausted. It cannot be recharged.
  An etherblade can be used as a two-handed weapon in melee combat to deal 1d10 points of slashing damage. A fully charges etherblade has a marker price of 800 gp.

  Doubt Bomb: This ceramic sphere contains a chemical mixture intented to overstimulate the 'doubt centers' in the brain. The bomb can be thrown as a grenadelike weapon. A thrown bomb shatters on impact, creating a cloud of poisonous gas in a 10-foot spread (initial and secondairy damage 1d6 Wisdom, Fort DC 15 negates). Ethergaunts are immune to the effects of doubt bombs.
  A doubt bomb has a market price of 500 gp.

  Notes of importance about Ethergaunts:

  -  The weakest of the race, namely the reds, are CR 9, cast spells as a level 9 wizard and have at least 23 intelligence and are immune to 2nd level arcane spells and lower. These are the dumbest and weakest of their race. These are the ethergaunt grunts and they are brighter then the brightest human mage.
  -  Population seems stagnant due to that each member of the race can only procreate one time which produces a single sibling.
  -  White ethergaunts are CR 13 and cast spells as a level 13 wizard, have 27 int and are immune to arcane spells of 4th level and lower.
  -  Black ethergaunts are CR 17 and cast spells as a level 17 wizard, have 31 int and are immune to arcane spells of 6th level and lower.
  -  All ethergaunts can dominate monster 3 times a day.
  -  Seeing an ethergaunts real face (which it can show as a free action by opening its faceplates) drains 1d4 points of intelligence, wisdom and charisma.
  -  Every single member of this race can Teleport.
  -  Every single member of this race can cast mass destruction spells as fireball, but even worse, spells like firebrand.

  This makes the whole race more intelligent then the most intelligent of 99% of all other races that exist by far. Not even noting that this is the race without a single class level applied to them....'

  Notes from Serpenteye concerning the Ethergaunt:

  '*  All Ethergaunts would indeed be Elite or Epic in power, and you would get more Elite PLs and Epic PLs than any other faction. Obviously, this makes you very, very dangerous.
  *  To balance your PLs, and to reflect the very low number of Ethergaunts in existance your population would be tiny and your IC negligible. It will be possible for you to increase your population with conquest of course, but it will be hard for you to maintain control over a large empire since you have no Regular PLs and your Elite and Epic PLs do not represent a large number of people. Exterminating all of the lower life forms might actually be your best option, unless you manage to intimidate some worthy NPC faction to ally with you..
  You would only be in control of one enclave of Ethergaunts, and your population wouldn't exceed 500 individuals.
  *  Due to what was written above it will be very difficult for you to increase your power, in absolute terms not relative ones. You will have enough PLs to research 10th level magic quickly, but you won't be strong enough to actually cast any 10th level spells... I'll see how it works out when I assign PLs, but going that route would in all likelyhood do you more harm than good.
  *  Your stated objective would, if executed openly without the political support of other factions, make you a target of a lot (if not all) other factions. All factions have Elite and Epic PLs, and put together they vastly outnumber you. Their hordes of Regulars could also pose a major threat. Your armies could put up one hell of a fight, though, and against a minor coalition of only a few other factions you would have a decent chance of winning if you played as well as I know you can, but it will not be easy.
  *  In summary, you're a major threat on turn one but as the game progresses your relative position is likely to steadily worsen. It would seem you have little to gain from attaining your goals, in terms of power.
(Just an analysis, of course, you will be able to affect the outcome. In fact, I know you will.)
  All things considered, I think it's a damn cool faction you've chosen to play and your claim is granted.'

  Further notes from Serpenteye on the Ethergaunt:

  'All planes are cut off, except for the parts of the Ethereal and the Astral planes which are coterminous with (covering the same space as) the Crystal Sphere of Oerth. Forsaken Ones Ethergaunts had the good fortune of being in that very small and completely sealed off region of the Ethereal Plane.'

  [/sblock]

GUILT PUPPY: MAPMAKER OF THE 5TH IR

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) craylor@rowf.net
PC: The Elder Brothers (titles, classes, ranks, levels, alignments unknown, and possibly unknowable) and Abbon Craylor, Rogue 17th level / Monk 8th level, alignment unknown
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- The Scarlet Brotherhood - this represents a powerful secret faction of suel monks/assassins/others and very large and potent forces of suel humans.

- Areas under the control of the Scarlet Brotherhood - these represent all of the nations and areas given below:

- The Frost Barbarians - these represent sizeable forces of suel humans of a neutral bent, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of abominations, small forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces. This nation is famous for it's viking style ships.
- The Ice Barbarians - these represent small forces of suel humans of a neutral bent, small forces neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, and small forces of unseelie.
- The Snow Barbarians - these represent sizeable forces of suel humans, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, small forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces. The nation is also famous for it's viking style ships.
- Hempmonaland territories (East Hempmonaland, Pelisso Swamp, West Hempmonaland) - these represent very large forces of humans, large forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, and exotic forces including possible dragons.
- The Lordship of the Isles (Aerdi Major, Aerdi Minor, Aerdi Rock, East Oljaat, East Sulward, Ekul Island, Midisle, North Duxchan, South Duxchan, West Oljaat, West Sulward, Wild Duxchan, Wild Oljaat) - these represent large forces of humans, small forces of humanoids, and small forces of servitor demihumans.
- the Hold of the Sea Princes (Hokar, Port Joli, the Hold of the Sea Princes, Westkeep: Flotsam Isle, Fairwind Isle, Jetsom Isle: Hool Marshes, Hool Valley) - these represent sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of servitor demihumans, sizeable forces of humanoids, large forces of abominations, large forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces.
- The Tilvanot Peninsula (Ekul, Kro Kerlep, Spine Ridge, Tilvanot Coast, Tilvanot Flats, Tilvanot Jungle, Tilvanot Plateau) - this represents very large forces of Hempmonaland servitor humans, large forces of other servitor humans, large forces of servitor demihumans, large forces of servitor humanoids, large forces of abominations, sizeable forces of undead, and possibly other forces.
- The Coastline of the Amedio Jungle (all territories on-map) - these represent sizeable forces of humans, very large forces of abominations, very large forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of unseelie, and strange and exotic forces unknown to any but the Scarlet Brotherhood.
  -  The Loftwood - this represents small forces of humanoids, small forces of neutral and evil animals, small forces of abominations, and small forces of unseelie
  -  Timberway Forest - this represents small forces of neutral and evil animals, small forces of abominations, and small forces of unseelie 

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Scarlet Brotherhood: 120,000 = N/A

  Areas under the control of the Scarlet Brotherhood:

The Frost Barbarians:  300,000 = 10 IC
The Ice Barbarians:  300,000 = 10 IC
The Snow Barbarians:  400,000 = 15 IC
Hepmonaland Territories: 4,900,000 = 174 IC
The Lordship of the Isles: 525,000 = 26 IC 
The Hold of the Sea Princes: 840,000 = 40 IC
The Tilvanot Peninsula: 1,064,000 = 60 IC
The Coastline of the Amedio Jungle: 340,000 = 14 IC
The Loftwood:  10,000 = 0,4
Timberway Forest: 20,000 = 0,6

  TOTAL IC OF GUILT PUPPYS' POWER SO FAR:   350 IC

  SPECIAL NOTE:  

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: BRIGHT RED
Territories on map: The Tilvanot Peninsula and possible other territories on-map, on-map Hempmonaland. Off-map territories in Hempmonaland to the southeast, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

'I'll be playing on behalf of the Elder Brothers, the elite of the Scarlet Brotherhood. Their names, powers, and numbers are unknown, even within much of the organization (and perhaps even to one another), but it is generally assumed that they are a mixture of monks, wizards, rogues, and clerics of Wee Jas, each around twentieth level. (Although the public doctrine of the Scarlet Brotherhood shuns magic, it is clear that this is not put into practice among the higher ranking members... Indeed, the deeper one looks at the organization, the less it appears that they have any coherent doctrine at all.)
As for the organization itself, its true politics and hierarchy are obscured by a careful system of secrecy. First, all members are required to take an oath to divulge as little information as possible, including that given to members lower in rank, or, more accurately, members who are under one's authority. Second, all members who hold any authority are instructed to give intentionally misleading and inaccurate information to their lowers, and are generally made to understand, themselves, that some of the information they are given is misleading.
As a result of this, attempts to infiltrate and unravel the organization's true structure have lead only to the conclusion that it may be impossible to unravel. Instances have been uncovered in which authority appears to run in circles: That is, one member has authority over another, who has authority over another, and so on leading back to that original member. In such cases, it appears that no member in the cycle was aware of its existence, each believing to know the "true" hierarchy which was hidden from there superiors. How instructions are fed into such a system from above is unclear; it has been proposed that there may be no "above," that the Elder Brothers are in fact a myth, and that the organization has dissolved under its own secrecy into a system with no true authority, whose actions and doctrines are the manifestation of thousands of interconnected whims and beliefs, systematically distorted until they no longer resemble any one power's vision of what the Brotherhood should be. Whether or not this is true, its appearance is enough to render any underlying, rigid structure invisible to those outside.
Regardless of this, no organization so large can function without charismatic leaders, and the Brotherhood has its fair share. It can be assumed from their code of secrecy that no member would be allowed to become a public figure were he to hold any significant influence in the organization, but their role in focusing the hearts and minds of its membership is no less important. Indeed, it is probably the sense of fanatical devotion that these speakers engender which allows an organization so strangely-knit to function in harmony as a coherent unit, rather than breaking off into factions or otherwise acting out of congruence.
Chief among these speakers is Brother Abbon Craylor, no doubt an accomplished member of the Brotherhood in his own right. It is his domain to handle the most important public and diplomatic affairs on behalf (or at least in the name) of the Elder Brothers. His history appears to lie primarily in espionage, and there are suspicions that such work continues, even when he is on apparently diplomatic journeys.'

[/sblock]

  JAMES HEARD (New Claim)

  [sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) dunlandor@earthlink.net
PC: Pending approval
Artifacts:  unknown yet

  Powers:

  The Empire of Polaria (all territories) - this widespread realm on land and under the waves represents sizeable forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of humanoids, small forces of giff mercenaries, sizeable forces of potent sea animals and wondrous beings, small forces of potent land animals and wondrous beings, sizeable forces of servitor land abominations, sizeable forces of servitor sea abominations, sizeable forces of ice elementals, sizeable forces of faerie and unseelie, and other forces.

  (James notes on Polaria as follows)

  Armed Forces:  Indistinct rabble of variously trained and equipped troops of widely different capabilities and design. One province might rely on a dominated troll marching band to serve as protection, another could consist of a single wise sage, and yet another could have a powerful company of constructs and siege crabs. Generally the overwhelmingly consistent element is the Polarian proclivity toward style and outlandish behavior.
  Polarian Tax Corps: Trained to deal with a tremendously different resistance from various provinces while collecting taxes, the Tax Corps tend to be multispecialists capable of dealing with many different situations. They travel underneath the Polarian ice caps in specially designed boats and in the occasional awakened whale's gullet. 

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Polaria: 800,000 = 40 IC

TOTAL IC OF JAMES HEARDS' POWER SO FAR: 40 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: LIGHT YELLOW-TANNISH

Territories on map: No territories on-map. Territories off map include the southern polar ice cap and territories beneath and underground, and some islands of frigid temperment in the Sea of Thunder and the Ocean of Storms.

PLAYER NOTES:

Polaria
Proper Name: The Empire of Polaria
Ruler: Emperor Perguine MLXI, Master of the Uttercold and the Land of Sunlight/Sunset (depending upon the time of year)
Government: Loosely ruled bureaucracy with a hereditary monarchy whose powers are largely ceremonial.
Capital: Friesland
Major Towns: Friesland (pop 600)
Provinces: Over 4,000 distinct provinces with separate sheriffs, hereditary nobility, Presidents, and many other different governmental units. They each have separate laws and customs as well, but all swear fealty to the Emperor and pay taxes.
Resources: Fish, fish oil, reindeer, ivory, rare lichens, toys
Coinage: Dependent upon which province one is in, much bartering for goods takes place, and some foreign coins are used as well.
Population: Unknown (Gnomes, Halflings, Selkies, Kobolds, some dwarfs and goblins, and a small community of miserable loxo and giff)
Languages: Dependent upon which province one is in, including experimental languages involving flash cards and pantomine.
Alignments: All
Religions: Each emperor is worshipped as a god-king, other than that various minor cults of foreign deities.
Allies: Various intelligent whales, ice elementals, lost seafarers
Enemies: Modrons really hate Polaria
Overview: The islands of Polaria have eternally been covered in Oerth's largest and most pronounced ice cap. On the surface the glaciers of Polaria cover all but the topmost portions of the islands, which provide the few surface towns and grazing land for enormous herds of reindeer, walruses, and penguins. Few travellers come to Polaria, thanks to the thick fog banks that come off from the warm waters of the Sea of Storms coming into contact with the frigid waters pouring forth from deep icemounts underneath the cap.
  Still a few hardy souls eek out a meager existence in the area. Separated by vast distances, isolatingly low populations, dangerous crevasses, and a general sense of wanting to be left alone, it's almost surprising that the Polarians have any sort of coherent government at all. So there wouldn't be, and to most outsiders there isn't, except for the happy circumstance of the Great Race.
  The Great Race is the most important event that happens in most Polarian's life, where every province sends in their most stalwart and perfect example of their way of life to compete in a race across Polaria (and occasionally across the Outer Planes, weather permitting) to compete for who will be the next Emperor Perguine. Usually the Emperor goes to reside in Friesland, home of the Polarian Tax Adjusters, in luxury for as long as he can stand it - and then announces a new Great Race. On rare occasions an Emperor has called a Great Race and competed in it himself. Such is the case with the current Emperor, who is not only Perguine MLXI, but was also Perguine MLX and Perguine MLIX.
  Perguine MLXI commands a rabble of an army, consisting of whatever forces he can coerce from each of the separate provinces. The Polarian navy is quite proficient, consisting of many intelligent beasts of the oceans that find it convenient to call Polaria home and consider the tax cut for providing their services more than an equal trade.'

  [/sblock]

KNIGHT OTU

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) olifran@gmx.de
PC: Half-fiend red dragon
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Cult of Ashardalon - these represent a few dragons, a sizeable force of half-dragons, a sizeable force of demons, a very large force of potent and lesser undead, and a very large force of servitors of all kinds.

- The Great Kingdom of Aerdi (Ahlissa, Atirr, Bellport, Central Great Kingdom, Coastal Great Kingdom, Duntsey, Eastern Great Kingdom, Devenwood, Eastfair, Edgefield, Gull Cliffs, Kaport Bay, Lendore Coast, Lone Heath, North Province, Northeastern Great Kingdom, Northern Great Kingdom, Prymp, Rel Astra, Rel Deven, Southeastern Great Kingdom, Southern Great Kingdom, Southwestern Great Kingdom, Western Great Kingdom, Winetha) - these represent sizeable forces of fiends of all types, extremely large forces of humans, very large forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of servitude demihumans, very large forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, very large forces of undead, sizeable forces of constructs, large forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces.
- Knight Protectors, the Order of Hextor - this lawful evil knightly order represent a sizeable force of potent humans and demihumans.
- The Sea Barons (Asperdi Isle, Eastisle, Fairisle, Isle of Serpents, Oakenisle) - these represent large forces of humans, sizeable forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of servitude demihumans, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of abominations, and possibly other forces.
- Medegia - this realm, completely destroyed and depopulated during the Greyhawk wars, has been reoccupied. What peoples it represents is unclear, however.
- Allied Forest Realms (the Grandwood) - this represent sizeable forces of servitor humans, sizeable forces of servitor demihumans, small forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, small forces of abominations, and sizeable forces of unseelie

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

The Cult of Ashardalon: (unknown) = N/A

The Great Kingdom of Aerdi (all territories on-map)

United Kingdom of Greater Ahlissa: 7,000,000 = 380 IC
Northern Aerdi: 4,200,000 = 220 IC
Rel Astra & Solnor: 720,000 = 40 IC
Knight Protectors, the Order of Hextor:  N/A

Allied Realms and Forest Realms:

Medegia: 670,000 = 34 IC
The Sea Barons: 308,000 = 14 IC
The Grandwood: 50,000 = 1,5 IC

  TOTAL IC OF KNIGHT OTUS' POWER SO FAR:   689,5 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: BROWN
Territories on map: On-map territories covering most of the eastern Flanaess.

PLAYER NOTES:

'The cult of Ashardalon started off with all manners of humanoids, mostly humans and elves, worshipping the Great Wyrm Ashardalon. Ashardalon was much of a force of nature, and his power was great. Yet, he was brought down by the druidess Dydd, wounding his heart beyond repair. The heart remained in what would once be called the Nightfang Spire, and became a nexus of negative energy, transforming many of the wyrm's followers to undead.
With the help of the heart and other magic, the vampire Gulthias worked on expanding the cult, and some say that at its height, it had a nearly unlimited number of basic human skeletons and zombies, and a great number of elite forces, from vampires over mummy monks to wight assassins. The fall of Nightfang Spire was devastating to the forces of the cult, but it retained several forces.
Ashardalon, meanwhile, sought to replace his heart, and found that a demon would make a suitable replacement. The great wyrm bound Ammet, a balor of considerable power, to act his heart. While with time, even this powerful replacement heart began to fail, Ashardalon inspired other dragons to attempt the same feat, becoming the so-called disciples of Ashardalon. Not devout worshippers, or even necessarily loyal, most would not serve under Ashardalon, even if they respect his power.'

'Knight Protectors of the Great Kingdom: Once a great order in the Kingdom of Aerdi, they fell into decline. The order was traditionally split between follows of Heironeous the Valorous (lawful good) and Hextor the Warrior (lawful evil) Their goal was the preservation of the Great Kingdom.'

[/sblock]

MELKOR

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) kooligar@op.pl
PC: Gallador the Undying King, Master of the Night Eternal.
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Gallador's Concord (Court of the Eternal Night (Vampiric Feudal Nation), capital city Shavarash) - this represents Lanfear, Princess of The Dark Moon (daughter of Gallador), sizeable numbers of vampires, large servitor undead armies, and large independent undead armies.
- Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes - this represents Ivid (very powerful animus with an artifact known as the Fiend Seeing Throne), very large forces of fiendish servitors and allies, very large forces of undead servitors, large forces of abominations, small forces of human servitors, small forces of humanoid servitor races, small but potent forces of constructs, and possibly other very strange and unguessable forces.
- Underdark Nations under the Concord's Control (duergar Underdark nations, kuo-toa Underdark nations, troglodyte Underdark nations, other humanoid Underdark nations) - these represent very large forces of evil Underdark demihumans, very large forces of evil Underdark humanoids, and possibly other forces.
- The Sulhaut Mountains - these represent small forces of humanoids, small forces of (now) servitor demihumans (mostly dwarves), and small forces of strange abominations.
- Allied Deep Dragons and Shadow Dragons - these represent a small but extraordinarily potent force of dragons.
  - The Sahuagin Empire of the Solnor Ocean - this represents large forces of sahuagin, large forces of Ixitch ... (how DO you spell that??), large forces of domesticated sharks,  large forces of undersea animals, large forces of undersea abominations, sizeable forces of undersea undead, and possibly other forces.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Galador's Concord: 2,000 Vampires, 15,000 Vampiric Spawn, 100,000 servitor Undead = 6 IC
Ivid and the City of Rauxes: 66,666 = 3 IC
Underdark Nations under the Concord's Control: 300,000 Duergar, 400,000 Kuo-Toa, 4 million servitor Humanoids = 252 IC
The Sulhaut Mountains 980,000 = 40 IC
Allied Deep Dragons and allied Shadow Dragons:  (Counts as part of Concord)
The Sahuagin Empire of the Solnor Ocean:  2,000,000 = 90

  TOTAL IC OF MELKORS' POWER SO FAR:   391 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: BLOOD RED
Territories on map: Small but potent on-map territory in the east. Large territories underneath the surface of Oerth in the Underdark.

PLAYER NOTES:

  (from Bugbear concerning Elder Vampires)

  Fledgeling 0-99 years
  Mature 100-199
  Old 200-299 Yrs
  Ancient 300-499 yrs
  Eminent 500-999 Years
  Patriarch 1000+ Yrs

  'Gallador`s Concord: Gallador The Undying King, Master of The Night Eternal is an ancient Vampire who was banished to the Underdark centuries ago . For ages ha has waged a war of conquest and deception, and now with the current dramatic events, his attention is brought back to the surface world!
Court of The Eternal Night: Vampire Children of Gallador, organized in feudal/dynastic system-power is usually based on proximity to Gallador, like generations in Vampire: The Masquaerade.

Origins of Gallador: This history may be found out through powerful divination magic, also may be known by Church of Pelor sages.
600 years ago, Gallador, a powerful Paladin devoted to Pelor, was a Great Champion of The Light, defending Keoland from the forces of evil. His valor and leadeship skills were unmatched, and bards all over the land were creating songs about heroic deeds of Gallador, Knight of The Sun. And minions of darkness felt nothing but dread upon hearing his name. Yet few noticed the flaws of Gallador, for he was a man of great pride, which was growing with each victory, and his wrath was terrible, though always righteous. He lead many sucessful campaigns against goblinoids, having no mercy for them, for he claimed they are capable only of wickedness and destruction.
One day Gallador learned that his entire family, including wife and young children, was murdered in an unexpected attack. He rushed to the High Temple of Pelor and confronted the Archpriest, demanding his loved ones to be resurrected, surely he deserved it as a Champion of The Faith! But Archpriest answered that the souls of Gallador`s family are with Pelor, their happiness is much greater than during their lifetime, they would not return! But Gallador loved his wife and children more than he loved Pelor, and he felt betrayed, for the first time in his life he felt forsaken by his God. Rage overtook him, and he slew the Archpriest, whose blood flew at the holy altar, desecrating it.
Then Pelor himself intefered, sending an Avatar to confront his Champion. But Gallador rejected his Master as a liar and hypocrite,claiming that Gods want only to enslave mortals, to use them in their games. They are allowing the world the suffer, while laughing at the mortal struggles. Pelor`s Avatar said nothing, looking only in sadness. Suddenly, there was more and more blood flowing from Archpriest`s body, and it turned into the river, that completely covered terrified and screaming Gallador. Then Pelor spoke:
"It was you who betrayed your God. Since you rejected my light, I curse you to an eternity in darkness, you shall never again walk in the light of the sun! You will have ages to reconsider your foolishness, and you will be forced to steal the life of others to feed the void inside you, pathetic existence of a parasite!"
So died Gallador the Paladin, and Gallador the Vampire Lord was born. Pursued by his former friends and allies, he escaped to the Underdark, swearing that he will one day revenge himself against false Gods and their pathetic followers. He has never been seen again in the outside world...'

[/sblock]

NAC MAC FEEGLE

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) estickgold@gmail.com
PC: Sephir, Human Psion (Telepath) 30th level, lawful neutral
Artifacts: Psicrown of the Crystal Mind (Psionic Artifact)

Powers:

- The Kabalim - these represent a small, but extremely potent group of psionic beings of varied races led by the Psionic Circle.

  Areas under the control of the Kabalim:

- The Iron League (Idee Coast, Idee Valley, Iron Gate, City of Irongate, Grayflood, Menowood, Onnwal, Pitchfield, Reiu Hills, Reiuwood, County of Sunndi, Hestmark Highlands, Dullstrand) - these represent large forces of demihumans, large forces of humans, and small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings.
- The County of Ulek - this represents large forces of demihumans (mostly elves), large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants and sentient trees and plants, and sizeable forces of faerie
- The Principality of Ulek - this represents large forces of demihumans (mostly dwarves and gnomes), sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, and sizeable forces of faerie
- Allied Forest Realms (the Menowood, the Reiuwood) - these represent small forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, sizeable forces of treants, and sizeable forces of faerie.
  -  The Isle of the Phoenix - this mystical (and enormous) island half-way across the Solnor (apparently) represents large forces of oeridian humans, large forces of demihumans, large forces of druids and treants, large forces of good and neutral animals, large forces of sentient trees and plants, large forces of wondrous beings, large forces of faerie, and possibly other forces. 

  POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

The Kabalim: (unknown) = N/A
Dullstrand: 50,000 = 2,6 IC
Idee Coast: 90,000 = 5 IC
Idee Valley: 110,000 = 6 IC
City of Irongate: 150,000 = 9 IC
Iron Hills: 40,000 = 2 IC
Grayflood: 0 = 0 IC
Onnwal: 170,000 = 8 IC
Hestmark Highlands:  40,000 = 1,6 IC
Reiu Hills: (Counts as a part of Idee/Sunndi)
County of Sunndi: 250,000 = 12 IC
The County of Ulek (all territories on-map) 670,000 = 34 IC 
The Duchy of Ulek (all territories on-map) 554,000 = 30 IC
The Menowood: (Counts as a part of Sunndi)
The Rieuwood: (Counts as a part of Sunndi)
The Isle of the Phoenix:  3,600,000 = 200 IC

  TOTAL IC OF NAC MAC FEEGLES' POWER SO FAR:   310,2 IC

  SPECIAL NOTE:  Nac Mac Feegles' power already has amassed 10 PL in the Magical Arms Race, before the start of Turn 1.

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: GREYISH-BLUE
Territories on map: on-map areas in the southeast Flanaess

PLAYER NOTES:

'The Kabalim are a group of vastly powerful psions based in what is now the Iron League. The Kabalim as an organization date back far further than that, however, and indeed the history of the revolt in Irongate is also part of the history of the Kabalim. Origins of the Kabalim are unknown, but they have been in the south of the Great Kingdom since its creation. It has been theorized that they were refugees from the Baklunish Empire or perhaps the Suel Imperium, but if records of their early home exist, then they are kept secret.
It was the Kabalim that fomented the rebellion of the Iron League against the Great Kingdom, and once this had been done they took steps to keep their investment secure. Every spy sent into the League disappeared mysteriously, every informer returned with false intelligence or turned traitor and spilled their information to the League. On the other side, League armies seemed to know exactly what the plans of their enemies were, and made good use of this information. Meanwhile, the Kabalim worked.
The Kabilim have one purpose, one goal, one ideal. They intend to attain the power of gods. The Kabalim long believed that none of the gods of Greyhawk truly ruled with justice or wisdom, condemning them as foolish and uninterested in humanity. The removal of Flanaess from the multiverse simply made them more sure of their cause. The races of Flanaess needed gods, and they intended to become them.
The Kabalim is led by a circle of eight psions of incredible power, who devote their time and energy only to their task of divine ascension. This circle is headed by a human man known as Sephir, a telepath of unimaginable skill, said to have been able to probe the minds of the gods themselves. It is unclear how long the current Circle of Eight has ruled, because their names are rarely known, and they live unnaturally long lives, but it is clear that Sephir has ruled for over three hundred years, and is said to be ageless. Beyond the Circle of Eight, the Kabalim control a hidden network of psionic agents hidden throughout the league, whose sole purpose is to defend the Kabalim's interests by keeping the League powerful.
It is important to note that the Kabalim are not evil. They do not seek power for the sake of oppression or personal gain, but because they believe that someone must take control of what they consider a world without leadership, and they see themselves as the right ones to do this.'

  ' The bowels of Irongate comprise many levels of a vast underground city that houses hundreds of citizens. Here, minor traffic with Mitrik in Veluna is maintained through a magical gateway.
Curious rumors say that Cobb Darg, Lord Mayor of Irongate, hides a secret related to his heritage.'

  'The Isle of the Phoenix: It existed in a series of RPGA modules as an island off the coast of Aquaria. This continent, created by Frank Mentzner of TSR, had an empire started by Oeridian seafarers (there might have been some Flan humans there, not sure) amid demihumans and humanoids. The empire colIasped, and was replaced with some city states, nations, and settlements. One of the kings played around with technology and I seem to remember a Druidic alliance there, as well as a powerful Lawful Good wizard/cleric on the Isle of the Phoenix.'

  [/sblock]

PAXUS ASCLEPIUS

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) joejay1066@yahoo.com
PC: The Wolf God, paragon greater barghest 18 hit dice, warshaper 5 / planar champion 5 / legendary dreadnought (several dozen levels)
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- The Bone March (including Spinecastle) - this represents sizeable forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of abominations, small forces of undead, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, and possibly other forces
- The Pomarj - this represents very large forces of giants, very large forces of humanoids, very large forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, small forces of humans, and possibly other forces
- Evil Mountain Realms (most of the Corusk Mountains, Crystalmists, Griff Mountains, Hellfurnaces, Jotens, Raker Mountains, and the Blemu Hills) - these represent very large forces of giants of all kinds, very large forces of humanoids of all kinds, large forces of abominations, forces of undead, forces of humans, and possibly other forces)
- Allied Forest Realms (the Dreadwood, the Hraak Forest, the Phostwood, the Suss Forest) - these represent large forces of humanoids, large forces of evil animals, large forces of abominations, and sizeable forces of the unseelie
- The Troll Fens - these represent large forces of trolls, sizeable forces of abominations, sizeable forces of unseelie, and other unpleasantries

Notes on population (incomplete)

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

The Bone March:  920,000 = 45 IC
The Pomarj: 3,300,000 = 170 IC
The Corusk Mountains:  300,000 = 10 IC
The Crystalmists: 1,800,000 = 80 IC
The Griff Mountains: 500,000 = 20 IC
The Hellfurnaces: 2,000,000 = 100 IC
The Jotens: 80,000 = 3 IC
The Raker Mountains: 750,000 = 37 IC
The Blemu Hills (count as part of Bone March)
The Dreadwood: 50,000 = 1,5 IC
Hraak Forest: 20,000 = 0,6 IC
The Phostwood: 60,000 = 2 IC
Spinecastle (counts as part of Bone March)
Suss Forest: 70,000 = 2 IC
The Troll Fens: 14,000 = 0.3 IC

  TOTAL IC OF PAXUS ASCLEPIUS' POWER SO FAR:   471,4 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: YELLOW
Territories on map: Mountain ranges in the southwest, west, and northeast Flanaess. Small forest regions on-map.

PLAYER NOTES

'In game terms, the Wolf God is a paragon greater barghest of 18 hit dice, with five levels of warshaper, five of planar champion, and several dozen of legendary dreadnought. This is a purely combatant build, with only minimal and passive magical abilities.
For flavor text: The Wolf God is a terrible sight to behold: a 15-foot goblinoid form, most of its body masked in several hundred pounds of urdrukar full plate. The leering wolflike head that forms the helm is, in fact, identical to the true visage of its wearer, down to the blazing topaz eyes. His pride and joy, Grimcleaver, is a masterwork of vile metallurgy. The falchion, tall as two men, has been patternwelded from Baatorian greensteel, morghuth-iron, and adamantine, heated in fires made from the souls of fallen paladins, and quenched in the still-living bodies of kidnapped priests of Trithereon; the bounties placed by the Wolf God on live swanways indicates that he hopes to duplicate the honing of the Angelwing Razor.
The policies of the Wolf God are simple: order is the proper way of the world, and he is the proper director of that order. To this end, he has made common cause with those who are willing to stomach his means: a brutal tyranny which also includes a complicated caste system. To appease Iuz, he allows his clerical castes (primarily bureaucrats, but also numbering sorcerors, wizards, and those with natural magical powers) to worship the cambion demigod (incidentally providing him with a corp of divine casters to assist his armies); to the drow who dwell so unfortunately close to his heartlands, he has promised positions in the upper hierarchy.'

  [/sblock]

  RADIANT

  [sblock]

E-Mail (withheld until permission is given)
PC: unknown
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- CLAW (Mercenary Company of the Sikari) - this represents a sizeable force of (apparently psionic) beings of an unknown but very potent nature.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  The Claw Mercenary Company of the Silkari:  (unknown) = ?
  Other claims:  (unknown) = ?

  TOTAL IC OF RADIANTS' POWER SO FAR:   unknown as of yet

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  unknown as of yet
Territories on map:   unknown as of yet

  PLAYER NOTES:

  'So many worries in this world.
  Ethergaunts eradicating your population?
  Hordes of Underdark denizes scouring your landscape?
  Pesky Paladins destroying your favoured undead?

  Do not despair good people of Greyhawk.
  The Sikari are now available.
  If it threatens you we lend you the best trained troops you could ever want.
  If your man are disheartned we will show them hope.
  If your enemy is invading your land we will protect your towns and citizens.
  If you're too broke we will cut you a deal!
  Our soulwarped warriors are one hundred percent loyal and reliable, can be transported instantly to any location the customer requires and are capable of performing any military duty you find yourself in need of.
  If you are interested in more information or would prefer to view a demonstration, our emissaries are on the way to YOUR capital right now to provide extensive and free council on any possible business arrangement.
Whatever you need, be it a small unit to garisson a city close to riot or a whole army to launch a major invasion, the CLAW mercenary company is your best choice.'

  [/sblock]

RIKANDUR AZEBOL

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) Guldan@wp.pl
PC: Iuz the Old, Demigod, human half-fiend Cleric 26th / Assassin 20th
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- The Empire of Iuz (The Bandit Kingdoms, the Barrens, the Heartland of the Empire, the Horned Society, the Shield Lands, Stonehold, Tenh, the Rovers of the Barrens: the Barrens, the Bluff Hills: the Burneal Forest, the Fellreev Forest, and the Forlorn Forest) - these represent large forces of demons, very large forces of humanoids, very large forces of abominations, very large forces of undead, large forces of humans, very large forces of neutral and evil animals, very large forces of unseelie, sizeable forces of enslaved demihumans (mostly dwarves and gnomes), possible underwater allies in the Whyestil and Nyr Dyv, and possibly other forces.
- The Boneheart - This is a special cadre of clerics and mages who work the will of Iuz, their loyalty fanatical, their methods absolute.
- The Boneshadow - This is a special cadre of rogues and spies who work the will of Iuz, their loyalty also fanatical, and their methods also absolute.
- The Legion of Black Death - this represents a sizeable and very potent force of demons loyal to Iuz.
- The Black Unicorns - these abominations have either just arrived, or have been magically created ... either way, they exist courtesy of Iuz and his magic.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

The Heartland of the Empire of Iuz (partial territories)

2,900,000 = 160 IC

The Empire of Iuz (other territories)

Bandit Kingdoms: 1,200,000 = 65 IC
Horned Society: 1,000,000 = 57 IC
Shield Lands: 60,000 = 3 IC
Stonehold: 220,000 = 9 IC
Tenh: 400,000 = 18 IC
The Barrens: 120,000 = 4 IC
The Bluff Hills:  10,000 = 0.3 IC
The Fellreev Forest: 35,000 = 1 IC
The Forlorn Forest 15,000 = 0.5 IC
The Boneheart:  N/A
The Boneshadow:  N/A
The Legion of Black Death:  N/A
The Black Unicorns:  N/A

  TOTAL IC OF RIKANDURS' POWER SO FAR:   317.8 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: BLUISH-GREY
Territories on map: Large areas of the north central Flanaess

PLAYER NOTES:

'Horned Society: Former rulers and traditional rivals to Iuz, the Horned Society lost its lands to the demigods. Known for devil worship and the worship of evil deities, there is a concern that the dispersed organization may have people in many lands. Also, some members still fight against Iuz from within his empire.'

[/sblock]

THOMAS HOBBES

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) ternashandrik@yahoo.com
PC: unknown
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Aliador - this extremely secret and ancient nation under the Griff Mountains (and thus, directly under Paxus' holdings) represents large forces of extraordinarily potent elves, large forces of extraordinarily potent wondrous beings, sizeable forces of extraordinarily potent good elven undead, large forces of faerie, and possibly other forces.
- Celene - this represents large forces of elves, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, and possibly other allies
- The Lendore Isles - these represent large forces of elves, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, sizeable forces of celestials from Arborea, Elysium and other upper planes, sizeable numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, small forces of good undead, possible underwater allies around the Isles, and possibly other allies.
- The Knights of Luna - this knightly order is elvish, based out of Celene, and represents a sizeable force of elves and elven allies.
- The People of the Testing - this represents a sizeable force of very potent elves.
- The Theocracy of the Pale - this represents a militant lawful neutral church and it's followers (Pholtus is their diety), large forces of humans, and possible small forces of allies of every type.
- The Yeomanry - this represents large forces of humans, small forces of demihumans, and possibly other allies.
- The Church of Tritherion - (need a description)
- The Silver Coins - these are the Good counterparts to the Circle of Eight. These represent a cabal of powerful good wizards, and large forces of allies, servants, and constructs of every kind devoted to them.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Aliador:  2,400,000 = 140 IC
Celene: 280,000 = 14 IC
Lendore Isles: 80,000 = 4 IC
The Knights of Luna:  N/A
The People of the Testing:  N/A
The Theocracy of the Pale: 700,000 = 35 IC
The Yeomanry: 610,000 = 34 IC
The Church of Tritherion:  N/A
The Silver Coins:  N/A

  TOTAL IC OF THOMAS' POWER SO FAR:   227 IC

  SPECIAL NOTE:  Thomas' power has the Infiltrator Trait. Thomas' power has access to significant druidic magic.

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:: WATERY BLUE
Territories on map: powers in the southwest and northeast Flanaess. The Lendore Isles (just off-map to the east, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif )

PLAYER NOTES:

'There seems to be no one person that will leap out as an uber-PC, except for perhaps the Bard/Evangelist who will be the current leader of the Church. And he will be pretty uber, but not in the Smiting way, like the wolf-god or Iuz. Very, very, very inspirational and diplomatic, perhaps. (Convert! Convert! Convert!) In any case, I have little to no idea how to use the epic rules, I'll not do anything further stats-wise unless someone points out something really appropriate (although he will pick up Legendary Commander and Epic Leadership, for the obvious reasons). Other important PCs will be Queen Yolande of Celene, and maybe the Freeholder of Yeomanry. Not big stats-wise, I expect, but worth noting as a roleplaying thing.'

'Concerning Aliador, refer to the High History of the Flanaess URL and the History of the Elves URL. Aliador is a powerful nation!'

'The People of the Testing: A group of Elven mystics from throughout the Flanaess, these elves have passed under the Moonarch of Sehanine. The Moonarch appears in different places when Oerth's lesser moon, Celene, is full. So far, the Moonarch has only appeared in random locations in Northern Celene. They seem to have gained rare knowledge and magic. The most well known member is Elraniel Tesmarien (CG, male elf, Wiz 13.) They also have a presence in Sunndi.'

'Knights of Luna: This is an order in Celene, led by Melf, Prince Brightflame of Celene (NG, male elf, Wizard 14/Ftr 4) They strongly support the fight to restore Ulek's orders, oppose Iuz, and have a good working relationship with the Knights of the Hart.'

'The Silver Coins: Often identified by a silver coin with arcane symbols, this organization was founded by the Archmage Tenser to be a good aligned counterpart to the Circle of Eight ? with which it maintains contact and a friendly rivalry. Like the Circle of Eight, the Silver Coins have a good intelligence network supplemented by magic. Their primary goal is to oppose Iuz and other evil organizations, while promoting goodness.'

[/sblock]

VENUS

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) mabisschops@hotmail.com
PC: unknown
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Orcreich - this represents a very large force of orcs of unknown alignment, and unknown additional forces and allies
- Lower Khanate - (need a description)
- Upper Khanate - (need a description)

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES

Orcreich: 7,100,000 = 350 IC
Lower Khanate: 2,000,000 = 80 IC
Upper Khanate: 4,200,000 = 190 IC

  TOTAL IC OF VENUS' POWER SO FAR:   620 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: INDIGO
Color on map desired by Venus: UNKNOWN
Territories on map: No on-map territories. Off-map territories to the far west: see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

'There is a refence to two nations west of the Baklunish lands. Komal is on the other side of the gulf that has the Sultanate of Zeif. There is also a reference to another land, Mur, where the ancestors of the Tiger Nomads and the Wolf Nomads came from a few centuries after the Invoked Devastation.'

[/sblock]

WILLIAM

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) williamwronald@aol.com
PC: Al'Akbar, Demigod of the Baklunish, lawful good
Hero dieties: Azor'alq, Daoud.
Artifacts:  unknown

Powers:

- The Baklunish Empire of Al'Akbar, representing all of the nations and areas given below:

- The Baklunish Nations, Peoples, and Regions (Ekbir, Ket, the Plains of the Paynims, Tusmit, Ull, Zeif: the Bakhoury Coast, the Dry Steppes: the Araphad Islands, the Janasib Islands, the Qayah-Bureis Islands: Lake Udrukankar: the Ullsprue Mountains, the Banner Hills, the Tusman Hills, the Yecha Hills: Bramblewood Forest, Udgru Forest: the (ruined) ancient city of Tovag Barague and it's Standing Stones along Lake Udrukankar: the Mouquollad Consortium) - these together represent very large forces of humans, large forces of demihumans of all types, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, small forces of treants, small forces of faerie, undersea allies in large force from the Drawmij Ocean, and very likely other forces.
- the Isles of Azor'alq (resting ground of the legendary first dynasty of the Baklunish Empire) - these represent sizeable forces of dragons, large forces of wondrous beings, large forces of good and neutral animals, possibly small human forces, and possibly large celestial forces
- The Barrier Peaks - these represent small forces of humans, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, very small forces of faerie, and possibly other forces.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Ekbir: 4,000,000 = 220 IC
Ket: 525,000 = 28 IC
Plains of the Paynims: 1,000,000 = 40 IC
Tusmit: 600,000 = 30 IC
Ull: 550,000 = 24 IC
Zeif: 3,400,000 = 180 IC
The Bakhoury Coast: 50,000 = 2 IC
The Dry Steppes: 60,000 = 2 IC
The Araphad Islands: 15,000 = 0.4 IC
The Isles of Azzor'alq:  5,000 = 0.2 IC
The Janasib Islands: 20,000 = 1 IC
The Qayah-Bureis Islands: 10,000 = 0.3 IC
The Ullsprue Mountains: 30,000 = 1 IC
The Banner Hills: 50,000 = 2 IC
The Tusman Hills: 46,000 = 1,4 IC
The Yecha Hills: 6,000 = 0.2 IC
Bramblewood Forest: 40,000 = 1,5 IC
Udgru Forest: 30,000 = 1 IC
Tovag Baragu: 2,100,000 = 110 IC
The Mouquollad Consortium:  N/A

The Barrier Peaks: 50,000 = 3 IC

  TOTAL IC OF WILLIAMS' POWER SO FAR:   648 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: TANNISH-ORANGE
Territories on map: Some on-map territories in the north. Most of the west and northwest territory on the map, stretching offmap to the west and northwest, including islands in the Drawmij Ocean, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

'As I ran my choice of a PC past Serpenteye, let me introduce him to you. As I read up on the Baklunish, their history, and their culture, I realized that there was someone who could bring unity to them. Someone who helped them greatly in the days of the Invoked Devastation, devoted himself to his people and the Baklunish gods, founded cities, and was honored by all his people. I claim the demigod Al'Akbar, the High Cleric, Restorer of Righteousness, lawful good demigod of guardianship, faithfulness, dignity, and duty. His domains are Good, Healing, Law, and Protection. His weapon is the falchion.'

'The Island of Azor'alq: Golden, faerie, pseudo-, silver, and mist dragons are all appropriate residents. Rocs, giant eagles, and a phoenix or two may also be included. These live in relative harmony, foraging outward for fish, whales, or even for food on the mainland. All are concerned that no rumor of the Pinnacles reach the outside world, and will either strand or kill intruders (depending on alignment and circumstances) if they possibly can. Treasures to be found include not only the precious things gathered by the intelligent inhabitants but also certain orchids and birds-of-paradise. Some of the latter have been bred by the longer-lived dragons and are regarded as personal property. The guardians and treasures of the interior should be powerful (possibly undead), and the exterior inhabitants do not wish them to be disturbed. The isle may have human inhabitants.'

'Mouquollad Consortium: The great Baklunish merchant houses belong to this group, and have offices in many cities throughout the Flanaess. Members include clerics of Mouquol, god of commerce, wizards, warriors and rogues.'

[/sblock]

XAEL

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) Xael_Xorlarrin@hotmail.com
PC: Mordenkainen the Magnificent, Wizard 27th Level, neutral
Artifacts: The Silver Key of Portals, The Cup of Al'Akbar, the Talisman of Al'Akbar

Powers:

  The Astral Demi-Plane - this represents a very large forces of elves/animals/wondrous beings/faerie living within an almost inassailable haven:  an elven created paradise of lush greenery, sparkling waters, and bright skies.
  - Calrune - this centaur nation (capital Arlune) occupies the entire coastal region of the Vesve where it borders the Whyestil Sea, and represents sizeable forces of centaurs, small forces of demihumans, small forces of humans, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, and small forces of faerie.
- Chauntosbergen - this dwarven city holds the Clatspurs around, and represents large forces of dwarves, small forces of gnomes, and sizeable forces of wondrous beings.
- Delrune - this elven nation (capital Delpheel) occupies the northern two-thirds of the Vesve, has numerous cities and towns, and represents large elven forces, large forces of neutral and good animals, sizeable forces of wondrous beings, large forces of treants, large forces of sentient trees and plants, and large forces of faerie.
- Highfolk - this represents large forces of high elves, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, and possibly other forces
- Perrenland - this represents sizeable numbers of flannae humans and small forces of demihumans
- Valley of the Mage - this represents a powerful wizard, sizeable forces of non-evil drow, small but potent forces of constructs, and possibly other forces.
- The Lands of the Tiger Nomads - these represent sizeable forces of baklunish humans and sizeable forces of animals and wondrous beings.
- The Lands of the Wolf Nomads - these represent sizeable forces of oeridian humans and sizeable forces of animals and wondrous beings.
- The Yatil Mountains - these represent small forces of humans, small forces of good and neutral animals, large forces of wondrous beings, and other forces of an unknown an exotic nature.
- The Sepia Uplands - these represent sizeable forces of demihumans (mostly dwarves and gnomes) and small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings.
- The Burneal Forest - this subarctic forest represents small forces of good humans and demihumans, large forces of neutral animals, small forces of good animals, small forces of wondrous beings, and small forces of faerie. Large evil forces of many kinds inhabit this forest, in opposition to Xael's allies here.
- The Vesve Forest - this represents large forces of elves and other demihumans, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, large forces of faerie, and sizeable forces of humans.
- Morkenkainen and the Circle of Eight - these represent 9 very powerful wizards (alignment and plans unknown) and their small but extremely potent allies of every kind and nature.
- The Knights of the Hart - this knightly order is based out of the Vesve, and represents sizeable forces of humans, and sizeable forces of demihumans.
- The Obsidian Citadel - this is the home fortress of Mordenkainen, and represents sizeable forces of an unknown but potent nature.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

The Astral Demiplane:  2,000,000:  100 IC
Calrune: 25,000 centaur, 8,000 demihuman, 3,000 human, 1,000 faerie (counted as part of the Vesve Forest, no IC)
Chauntosbergen: 560,000 dwarves, 130,000 gnomes (counted as part of the Vesve Forest, no IC)
Delrune: 750,000 elves, 10,000 faerie (counted as part of the Vesve Forest, no IC)
Highfolk: 100,000 = 5,5 IC
Perrenland: 1,000,000 = 50 IC
The Valley of the Mage: 25,000 = 1.2 IC
The Tiger Nomads: 200,000 = 7 IC
The Wolf Nomads: 240,000 = 8 IC
The Yatil Mountains: 450,000 = 20 IC
The Sepia Uplands: 50,000 = 2 IC
The Burneal Forest:  80,000 = 2 IC
The Vesve Forest: 1,200,000 + (Calrune, Chauntosbergen, Delrune:  37,000, 690,000, 760,000) = 110 IC
The Circle of Eight: = N/A
The Knights of the Hart:  N/A
The Obsidian Citadel:  20,000 = 1 IC

  TOTAL IC OF XAELS' POWER SO FAR:   306 IC

  SPECIAL NOTE:  Xaels' power already has amassed 10 PL in the Magical Arms Race, before the start of Turn 1.

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: DARK GREEN
Territories on map: powers in the northwest Flanaess

PLAYER NOTES:

'The Circle of Eight: Led by Mordenkainen (Neutral, Human male, Wizard), this organization has fought such evils as Iuz and the Scarlet Brotherhood, even while pursuing its own agendas. Other members include Bigby (Neutral, Human male, 19th level wizard), Otto (Neutral, W15/Cleric of Boccob 3rd), Jallazi Sallavarian (NG, Human female, W15), Dwamij (N, human male, W 18), Nystul (N, Male Human, W 17, Warnes Starcoat (N, Male Wizard, Level 20), Alhamazad the Wise (LN, male Human, W 19), and Theodan Eriason (CN, male elf, W 17.) Mordenkainen is still on friendly terms with Tenser (LG, male human, Wizard 21) who left the Circle of Eight to found his own organization dedicated to fighting Iuz and other evils. The Circle of Eight is known to have a good intelligence network, aided by magical means. Tenser has a similar network.'

'Knights of the Hart: This order is further broken down into the Knights of Furyondy, the Knights of Veluna, and the knights of the High Forest. They have vowed to oppose Iuz.'

'The Obsidian Fortress is the home of Mordenkainen the Magnificent, and is located somewhere in the Yatil Mountains. Needless to say, it is immensely well protected by magic, and probably boasts a sizeable army all of it's own. As Mordenkainen's command center, it is filled with people dedicated to infiltration, intelligence, divination, and otherwise carrying out the will of Mordenkainen and the Circle of Eight.'

[/sblock]

ZELDA THEMELIN (Zelda and Airwhale are working together, running a single power)

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) zelda@dlc.fi
PC: unknown
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Friendly ports on Oerth - these are spelljamming ports outside some of the major cities on Oerth, and serve as major centers of commerce with the rest of Oerth, along with providing planetside havens and reststops for the spelljamming races.
- Kule (Celene, the Handmaiden), Oerth's nearest moon (claimed if it has an atmosphere) (under survellance if it doesn't have an atmosphere)
- The town of Triumph on Raenei (Luna), Oerth's farther moon - this represents a small force of humans/demihumans and a spelljammer port.
- Numerous asteroids in the Grinder, including the whole of Ceres the largest asteroid - these represent very large forces of all the spelljamming races, and many spelljamming ports.
- Friendly relations with Edill (Edill is not claimed - Edill represents INCREDIBLE forces of good dragons, and possibly other forces)
- The World of Ginsel - this represent the heart of the Triple Alliance, very large forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, possible very large forces of mercenary gith, possible underwater forces, possibly other forces, and large numbers of spelljamming ports.
- The World of Greela - this represents Cenbreadine the Elven Ship Growing Shipyard, large forces of elves, small forces of humans, and small forces of neutral and good giants
- The Disk World of Spectre - this cold world represents large dwarven forces mining magical metals, small forces of humans, and small forces of tinker gnomes from Krynnspace who maintain a Giant Hampster ranch.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:
Allies in the Port Cities on Oerth: 600 = 0.03 IC.
Kule (Celene), Oerth's nearer moon (under surveillance) 0 = 0 IC.
Triumph on Raenei (Luna), Oerth's farther moon: 6,000 = 0.2 IC.
The Asteroids, including Ceres, in the Grinder: 340,000 = 18 IC.
Friendly relations with Edill: unknown = unknown IC (and Edill is not claimed)
The World of Ginsel: 5,000,000 = 250 IC.
The World of Greela: 400,500 = 20 IC.
The Disk World of Spectre: 320,000 = 16 IC.

  TOTAL IC OF AIRWHALES' POWER SO FAR:   304 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: TANNISH
Territories on map: No on-map territories. Off-map, up in Wildspace

PLAYER NOTES:

'Ginsel, the Crescent-shaped earth planet and our main base of operations, has a population of over 6 million humans, and a smattering of demi-humans. It is only 1/16th the surface area of Oerth, about 3 million square miles. 25% of that is water. It is mineral rich, more so per cubic foot than Oerth, (though Oerth's larger mass means that it has many more deposits).'

'When the crystal sphere was sealed off 20 years ago, grayspace went into a major panic. There was rioting and looting on many of the human settlements, the arcane were sealed off from the rest of their race, the elven shipyard was cut off from the imperial navy, and trade ground to a halt. During this time, the Beholder nations, the nogi and the mind flayers begin to flourish, as their opponent/food was disorganized. The Free Traders, the remains of the elvish Imperial navy, and the recently unified nation of Ginsel came together and decided to forge an alliance, to remove these groups from Grayspace. We are that triple alliance, mainly made up of elves, humans, and dwarves. After a great war lasting about 10 years, we now rule space uncontested.
So, here is a list of planets in grayspace, where they were 20 years ago, and what has happened to them in the twenty years that the crystal sphere has been sealed.
Oerth:
The center of the sphere, both metaphorically and literally. Not much more needs to be said here.
Kule (?) 10 million miles (2 hours to Oerth) (Celene, the Handmaiden)
The closest 'moon' to Oerth (technically, everything is a moon to Oerth)
Kule has the remnants of a great civilization, apparently wiped out by some great magical war/catastrophe. Zelda and I are in disagreement as to if this moon has an atmosphere, but the Grayspace supplement says it has none. It is a void world. There is some activity in the underdark of this moon, and it's underdark resembles the underdark of Oerth, though the two are completely separate.
If there is an atmosphere, we lay claim to this planet. If there is not one, we don't, but we keep it under surveillance.
Raenei - 20 million miles (7 hours to Oerth) (Luna)
The second moon, Ranei resembles Oerth, It is not as oxygen rich, and sages believe that this has hindered the growth of intelligent life on this planet. Most of the planet is filled with monsters, however, there is a settlement here, named Triumph, started from a crash landed spelljammer ship. 20 years ago, they were xenophobic to outsiders.
As the cost of Bronzewood has increased the past 20 years, the free traders have placed a logging settlement here, and that has merged with the town of triumph. They are less xenophobic now then they were, but still live a hard existence.
We claim this. Maybe 1000 people at most? I?m not sure if we should even get any IC from it, honestly.
Liga (Sun)
Fueled by a large portal to the plane of elemental fire (note: does that mean the sun has winked out?J) and kept in check by many small portals to the plane of water, Liga is home to a few dozen efferit. These efferent have a single spelljamming ship, (made of brass) and are internally divided about if they want to just explore or attempt to conquer all of Grayspace.
Nothing-new here. We do not lay claim to the sun.
The moth (Anti-liga)
A burnt out star, basically a large rock. Really hot on one side, really cold on the other. Nothing ever happens here, really
The Grinder (all spacefaring races, undead, other)
We hold several asteroid bases here, and the largest asteroid, Ceres, is the headquarters of the free traders. I have no clue how much population this is, but we claim it =)
Edill (dragons, avians, other reptiles)
Edill has more dragons in it then the rest of Grayspace, Realmspace, and Krynnspace combined. These dragons are of all colors, though 95% are metallic, and 5% are chromatic. All of the dragons tend to be 1.5 times the size and hit dice of their planet bound cousins, and are less territorial and highly social. When you realize this means that ancient red dragons go out in hunting flocks, you know how scary that is. 20 years ago, the red dragons were attempting to procure spelljamming technology from goblins.
I suggest the red dragons have perfected the spelljamming fleets, have managed to acquire the steam-technology from before the war ended in Grayspace, and are now harassing the metallics with it.
We do not claim Edill. We are friendly with the Metallics, however.
Gnibile (undead) (Note that Gnibile has a normal atmosphere)
Gnibile has many portals to the negative elemental plane, and the quasi elemental planes. This Air sphere is filled with non-spelljamming undead, (They had acquired 12 ships 20 years ago, however. We are assuming that these 12 ships were destroyed in the war)
We do not lay claim to Gnibile.
Conatha (sahaugin, mermen, other aquatic creatures)
This water sphere is the home of native mermen, intelligent whales (int 7), and introduced sahaugin. The sahugin are vicious, have chased the merfolk to the two earth bodys in the center of the sphere, and have formed nations and are constantly warring with each other. There are hundreds of thousands , maybe even millions sahugin here, much less merfolk.
No one here is space capable, so we have basically ignored this planet. We do not lay claim to Conatha
Ginsel (predominantly humans, with some demihumans)
Ginsel used to be a Machiavellian society known for it's sharp merchants and nasty politics. After the gods went silent and the sphere closed, riots rocked the planet, and it was not until a charismatic King/Queen managed to quell the people and place them under one flag that they stopped.
Ginsel is the Heart of the triple alliance. It is second only to Oerth in terms of importance in the system.
We claim all of Ginsel.
Borka (orcs, goblins, other humanoids)
Borka used to be a world much like Oerth, except the goblinoids rose to the highest levels of evolution, instead of the humans. They developed a space fleet, and went to war with the elves.
The elves used the equivalent of High magic to completely destroy the planet, and it is now a cluster body. Most of the orcs are dead, though many remain on the cluster. This all happened in recent history, about 80 or so years ago.
We do not claim Borka.
Greela (predominately humans and elves, smattering of other
demihuman races, few non-evil giants and giantkin)
Greela, another cluster earth body, was primarily home to human miners, and the Elven Ship growing facility, Cenbreadine. Cenbreadine was the major source for ships in the Imperial fleet. Now shut off from the rest of the elves, Cenbreadine found itself with tons of ships, but no one to fly them. They were eventually convinced by the rest of the alliance to allow (gasp) humans to pilot their ships.
Greela is the seat of the remains of the Elfish imperial navy, and as such, is the second most important planet in the alliance. We claim all of it, including the human miners and the giants.
The Spectre - 4000 million miles (40 days from Oerth)
The Specter, a disk planet close to the edge of the sphere, used to be a major trading point, and had represenitives from every race on it, good and evil. Today, The evil settlements have been wiped out, most of the good settlements have moved to the warmer climes of Ginsel, Greela, or Oerth, and there are many ghost towns here. The Free traders main base used to be here, now it is in Ceres of the Grinder. Some humans decided to stay, unwilling to leave there dreary home. There is still a large Dwarvish mining operation going on here, extracting some sort of magical metal. There is also a colony of Tinker gnomes here, who maintain a giant hampster ranch.
Dwarven citadels:
While dwarves have mainly intregrated into human society, we do have a dozen citidels who have joined with us.
We lay claim to Specter.'

[/sblock]

  - - -

  FORSAKEN ONE (discarded claim)

  [sblock]

  E-Mail: NukemUntilTheyGlow[at]hotmail[dot]com
  PC: unknown
  Artifacts: unknown

  Powers:

  - Troll Druocracy (Zindia, Nippon, Nippon Dominion) - these represent large numbers of druids, very large forces of trolls, and possibly other forces.

  POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Nippon: 3,530,000 = 190 IC
Nippon Dominion: 4,100,000 = 176 IC
Zindia: 5,670,000 = 240 IC



Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: BRIGHT BLUE
Territories on map: No on-map territories. Enormous off-map areas to the southwest and south, on land and in the ocean, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

' 'Gather round children, come, quickly now.? The elderly halfing woman beckons to several children laughing and playing around the huge oak tree standing in the middle of one of the large green fields of Keoland.
'Come now children, your mothers will be back soon and then I won't be able to finish my tale! And we don?t want that now do we?? About a dozen high pitched voices go up in unison 'Noooo!' Quickly the fourteen children sit themselves down around the small old woman.
'Well now... where did I leave of last time? Hmmm...?
One of the young gnomes among the children raises his hand. 'Winterspring Yidda, you were gonna tell us about Winterspring!'
The little halfing rubs her chin and thinks for a moment. 'Hmmm yes... Winterspring. It is not the prettiest of stories my little ones and proof that not all ends well for everyone. Are you sure you want to hear it?'
'Yes Yidda! Tell us about it! We aren?t scared of monsters!? A pair of elven boys boasts while puffing up their chests.
'Heh, well ok then...' The old crone raises her head again and as she gazes upon the younglings her eyes and look have darkened. A cold wind blows over the grasslands and as the sun disappears behind a cloud a shiver runs down the spines of the children.
'A long long time ago, in a land far far away, there was the most beautifull of lands. A land ridden with lush gardens, viriel forests and golden fields where ever you went as far as the eye could see. And wonderous people lived there! O yes! Wonderous indeed! They valued art, music and dance and their history still lingers on in many a treasured song and sculpture indeed!
They prospered for hundreds of years, toying with magic and technology alike and many an invention sprang from their creative minds. But as with everything beautifull in the world, some things about cannot abide such beauty unless it is for themselves. So this land of beauty was besieged many a time by an envious neighbour or a monster beset on the wonders and beautifull things of this land to enrich itself. Or, perhaps, in a quest to turn as beautifull as the land by discovering its secrets.
But luckily the people from this noble land were wise as well and forsaw this envy and danger lurking beyond their borders and sometimes within. Each time evil set foot on their land it would discover that these people were well versed in the arts of war, which they had made into an art in itself as everything they touched and practiced. But next to their not formidable skills there were their greatest allies. Their friends and guides in times of peace, and the icon of their wrath in times of war, the great spirits of their lands.
They had long earned the love and respect of the spirits of nature by the way they respected their land and nature and the love they had for the beauties of the world. But this which allowed them to prospes so long and to these heights would eventually bring about their downfall. For there are more spirits in the multiverse and not all are benign and some vastly more powerfull then those that inhabited their lands.?
Yidda stops for a second while she takes a sip of her berryjuice and with a deep sigh she continues.
'They prospered for ages on end and they created many wonders and marvels, some even still to be beheld to this very day. Their lust for exploration and invention eventually led them to the practise of certain magics and their mages and sorcerers eventually even experimented with planar magic to open portals and gates to world far far away. This so they could see what marvels the gods and the multiverse had created for them to discovered and wonder about. They travelled across dozens of worlds, exasperated each time by the beauties they discovered and sometimes horrified by the evil they encountered. Many things they brought home from these worlds and their curiosity and their unending hunger for more and newer things ever unsatisfied.
This would all change after these hundreds of years. For as we all know, that which history has taught us well. Nothing endures forever my children, not even the gods. The tides of the worlds wax and wane and with it happiness and pain. Treasure what you may younglings, for nothing lasts forever. Live in the moment and enjoy it to its fullest, live your lives to the fullest...'
She sighs again.
'One day their mages opened a portal to a new world. Well, not so much a small demi-plane as a world. It was beautifull beyond compare, irridiscent purple skies, green fields and woods as far as one could see. But this was a quiet world, a dead world. Dark purple clouds raged across the skies and a chill wind blew across the fields and through the woods as all was silent. Not the sounds of birds or other wildlife, nothing, just silence behind the wind.
The mages that discovered the world didn't think anything of this silence and were over enthusiastic to find such a world. A paradise for their own, a haven of beauty for their emperor yet unspoiled. A garden fit for a god, their god emperor.
They quickly turned to build their towers there, and as spires of master craftmanship soared towards the purple skies around a temple and palace to their god emperor many people flocked to this new unspoiled world of unnatural beauty.
Many mages tried to make contact and peace with the spirits of this world but their calls remained unheeded. Silence was the answer to their spells and a few doubts arose among the greatest of minds of the empire as to the source of this quietude. But dozens of years passed without problems or disaster, dozens of years turned into an age and an age into two ages. Some things however are inevitable as I told you, to all things comes an end and so indeed to this grandest of empires. Perhaps the greatest ever to color the face of this world.
The people who had settled on the world had steadily been building more towns and cities, used more and more natural resources and had been slowly turning the world to their image and in their process they had accidentally aroused something.
And so it came to be that after two ages the dream ended and the silence of the plane turned into crimson song as the world awoke.' Yidda stops as the gnomish boy raises his hand again.
'The world awoke? How can the world wake up? Worlds don?t sleep do they?' And he looks at the grass he's sitting on looking a bit unnerved.
Yidda looks grimly at the boy. 'No worlds don't sleep, but spirits do. And what this spirit was I do not know, neither do I know how it came to be there. Perhaps it was sealed in this world at the edge of the multiverse as punishment by the gods or perhaps that it threatened them, I do not know. But it was there, and it was aroused by those people as they despoiled it.
The skies turned black as dark clouds appeared in ever greater number, the chill wind turned into a hurricane as all the spirits of that forgotten world awoke. Dark creatures arose from tree and rock as snow began raining down from the skies and the once wonderous world slowly froze over.
The settlers who had now lived there for over two hundred years were caught unawares and most of them perished in that storm of ice and cold. Those who didn't disappeared behind dark shapes in the show. The tales that survived told about malign spirits of ice and wind that stalked the icy wastes.
But it didn't stop there, o no... The cold followed them to their homeworld, this world, our world. Their pale blue skies turned purple and hurricane force winds raped their golden fields and beautifull cities as blizzards covered their empire in ice and snow. The frost spread as a frozen blight across their lands, destroying everything in its path. Many people escaped this torrent of ice and blood but at least as many fell before icy claws of spirits of cold and maybe even more to the winds and cold.
The once so proud people travelled far and wide telling their tale and bringing their skills and arts with them. But never unwatchfull of that purple haze, that irridiscent sky and the tingling chill winds that foretell the comming of a cold.. cold.. winter..'
Getting slowly up from the root of the tree Yidda looks at the children.
'Ah look, there are your mothers, hurry up! They must have missed their little ones on a beautifull afternoon as this! Hurry now!?
The gnomish boy turns around as the rest hurries over to their parents and looks at Yidda with a questioning expression across his face.
'Yes Lovar, what is it?'
'You said those spirits came to this world, our world. Are they still here? When did this happen? A long time ago?'
A chill wind blows in across the fields again and Yidda and the boy turn their noses into the wind that blows up from the south.
'No Lovar, this happened last year.'
She looks with a serious expression at the boy.
'I fear we may have a cold winter this year.' '

[/sblock]

  JAMES HEARD (discarded claim)

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) dunlandor@earthlink.net
PC: Ye'Cind, Elven Demigod of Music, Magical Songs, and Bards
PC Consort: Wae Sinde
Artifacts: Recorder of Ye'Cind

Powers:

- Miranda, representing all the powers given below:

- Ye'Cind the Demigod.
- Queen Xin of Miranda.
- The Armies of the Mystics of Miranda - represents a sizeable group of extremely potent elderly elves.
- The Recorders of Ye'Cind - these represent a sizeable force of elves specialized in intelligence work.
- The Court of Winter Moons - these represent a small and potent force of elves dedicated to protecting Queen Xin.

- The Marches (Kingdom of the Marchwards) - the Armies of the Marchward Kings - these represent a large force of knightly half-elves and other half-elves.

- The Elvanian Forest, representing all the powers given below:

- The Thorns - these represent a large force of halfling like faerie.
- The Temple of Sehanine - these represent a sizeable and very potent force of elven clerics and elves.
- The Faerie Court - these represent a sizeable and extraordinarily potent force of faerie.
- Allied Forces - these represent a very large force of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, and sizeable forces of good undead.

- The Empire of Lynn, representing all the powers given below:

- The Imperial Navy of Lynn - this represents a large and potent force of humans.
- The Armies of Lynn - these represent an extremely large force of poorly trained humans.
- The Suloisian Jannisaries - these represent a large and very potent force of humans (they are considered the Regular Army of Lynn.)

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Miranda: 128,000 = 7 IC
Kingdoms of the Marchwards: 212,000 = 12 IC
Elvanian Forest: 510,000 = 25 IC
The Empire of Lynn: 11,400,000 = 484 IC

  TOTAL IC:   528 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: LIGHT YELLOW-TANNISH

Territories on map: No territories on-map. Enormous off-map territories on the western side of the continent of Oerik: see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

'Sehanine is our mother, and her tears are what makes the the People greater than the lesser races -for in the tears our mother spilled upon our father's blood she gave us the gift of mystery, that we might cherish it and nurture it always. In ancient times there was a schism, uncreating the Elvendar and we sent those rebels of the unfaithful across the oceans and across the great wastelands to the south to exile. The True People remain near the spring of tears that our Mother created for us, in the ancient woods where magic springs from the trees as easily as sunlight springs from the east. Here we created our great cities of Coronel and Antheon, the meadows of Mistenveil and the tower of Deiren. We are not only the stewards of that great civilization we made, of Miranda (May she live Forever!), but of the true spirit of all who were once Elvendar.
Trust, in the face of the corrupt Elfaine of the east, is hard to maintain. Still we persist, hoping that some few of the profane ones might come over to the ways of the Elvendar and Sehanine. We spread her message through songs as old as the soil and great Ye'Cind, and dilligently record what secrets we discover in those songs. We seek to heal those still reeling from the wounds of our Father with our own tears, while protecting ourselves from their madness. We are the People. We are not monkeys and interlopers on this world, but the heirs to Oerth's most hidden nature. Those who mistake our inherent serenity for generosity do so at their own peril.
The Mare Mysticum Alliance
For ages the elven nation of the Miranda lived in relative isolation from the human and other demihuman powers that ruled to the east and west across the sea. Its only true contest of powers were with the giants of Fireland and the primitive monsters of Gigantea, but that changed with the coming of mankind to the south. With the establishment of the Eryptian refugees that came to call themselves the Empire of Lynn the elves found themselves in conflict, war had come for the first time to groves since the dark ones were cast down into the depths of Oerth.
Still, the Lynndites were primitive compared to the elves and more vulnerable to manipulation by ancient minds of the elven elders. The humans were seeded with heresies and embroiled into civil wars, sympathetic and promising humans were seduced by fair elven maidens for the good of the People. Eventually the Empire of Lynn was cut into three portions, the Empire, the heretical tribes of the Enllave, and the half-elven protectorate kingdoms of the Marches. Today the Empire of Lynn itself is held under the protection of Queen Xin, its masses of bitterly poor refugees finally provoking the wealthier nations of the north to claim its vast expanse and attempt to restore it to order. It remains to be seen whether or not this arrangement will be satisfactory in the long term to the xenophobic elves and fey, but for now the Empire is reaping enormous benefits from the elven rule.
Physically the Elven Forest itself is the least forgiving of all geography around the Mare. Some of the treants of the Forest remember when the elves and their dark brothers the drow were one people, and when humanity was a mere myth used to frighten gullible elven children. Portions of the faerie court hold residence here deep in the recesses, and the ghosts of fey elven heroes lurk in the shadows to waylay the unannounced into the forest. The Elven Forest is what defines the Mare Mysticum region for what it is, a magical place. Even though few brave elves actually make residence in the forest, its presence is the entire reason for being for the elves to be in the area. Time itself seems to pass more slowly and sometimes less clearly within its borders, and elven and sylvan priestesses and seers come from all across the world to consult with the forest itself's strange intelligence. It is said that before the breaking with the outer planes that Corellon Larethian would while away hours in conversation with the rocks and trees of the Elven Forest. Some say that the legendary patience of the elves was learned in this place, and that in the center of the forest the most ancient of all elven holy sites - a temple dedicated to Sehanine who led the ancient elven people to Oerth - sits untouched by the sands of time.
The Kingdoms of the Marches spread to cover the lands between Gigantea, Lynn, the lost dwarven lands of the Landspire mountains that provide a buffer between the Marches and the lands of the Khanates and Celestial Imperium, and most of the land between the Elven homelands and the Elven Forest. Once the Marches were much smaller, and the Elven homelands much greater, but as time has passed the elves have retreated more and more as their number dwindled and the Marchward's subjects multiplied. The Marchwards are a hardy, industrious folk of mostly half-elven descent. Pledged eternally to their ancient task of guardianship, the Marchwards divide their lands according to celestial accordances garnered from the seerage of the elves. Few humans are allowed to immigrate to the Marches unless they pass a series of tests of magic and skill maintained to establish their loyalty to the elves, but those same tests guarantee that the rulers of the Marches are mighty and committed to their task indeed. Much of the land of the Marches is wide, fertile valleys left over from glaciation. Few occupy the lands, but ancient elven fortresses dot much of the countryside and are occupied by their now half-elven defenders and their fey allies. The overall governship of the Marches is covered by the Council of Y'Cind, whose traditional members include the Prince of Elvenkind, the high priest of Y'Cind, and an ambassador from the Faerie Court of the Elven Forest.
The Empire of Lynn is mostly desert and bitterly, tragically poor. Once the region was awash in wealth and power, ruled by the mighty Pariah of Lynn from the selfsame port city on the southwestern coast. Centuries of corruption and abuse, border wars with the Marchwards of the north and Enllavian tribesmen to the south, and a general failure of their once great trading empire to keep up with the rising competition of the Tharquish, all conspired to finally cause massive general uprisings among the populace in 586 against the rich and powerful. The revolutionaries bought themselves
only more poverty with the coin of freedom though, and general conditions within the empire slid below the awful into the truly appalling quickly. At last, in 587, loyalists led by a general of the suloisian jannisaries bound by ancient pacts to the empire decided upon a radical course of action and pleaded their case before Queen Xin and her consort Wae Sinde forehead to floor begging for her mercy. After three tortuous months of consideration and debate, she graciously accepted the brooch and scepter of the Pariah of Lynn. Much of the current lack of unrest in Lynn is thanks to regular patrols of knights from the Marches and the populace's unabashed awe with the popular consort who, rumor has it, was the deciding reason for their good fortune. It is true that when the consort came to the ancient city of Lynn to help stop the mob violence that had spilled out into open war that the bard only climbed to the highest spire of the Pariah's palace still standing and played a song so sweet and sorrowful that all violence in the city stopped for a week and some of the most cruel of the thugs of the Flats openly wept while laying down their arms.
The Elven nation itself is empty. No, not entirely - but the cities of the elves lie mostly unoccupied and the storm wracked seas off the coast sometimes wash through the ages old magics that once protected the shores from the worst of the blizzards that wash over Gigantea. One of the first thing most notice about the place is that most of the residents are old, visibly old as few elves outside the Elven nation are ever seen. A few reckless and ill-tempered young elves pledged as honor guard stay here, and the occasional pilgrim seeking knowledge that might only be found in the capital Coronel's hallowed libraries come for moments. Elves in the ancient homelands live longer than they might live someplace further from the Elven forest and the magic invoked over the years in the Mysticum. The only ambassador to the Elven nation is a single solitary building in Coronel hosting the delegation from the Celestial Imperium. Even though the Elven nations and the Mysticum alliance covers a huge amount of acreage it is quite thinly populated, being the home of mostly elves, their fey allies, ancient treants and awakened animals, ghosts, and their half-elven knight-protectors. There are ten times as many humans within the protectorate of Miranda's queen as elves and fey, yet they are definitely the power and controlling force of the region.'

  [/sblock]

  - - -

  UNCLAIMED AREAS:  DESCRIPTIONS AND IC VALUES


  NON FLANAESS AREA DESCRIPTIONS


  CONTINENT OF ANAKERIS - No information.  Statement by Serpenteye below.

  [sblock]

  Aquaria, Anakeris, and other semi-legendary countries that are not on any of our maps will be claimable if we run out of claimable countries that are already on the list (or at least featured on the maps). Those of you who feel like you could use a bit more power are free to claim artifacts (which either clearly belongs in your "niche" or are officially owned by individuals in your territory or under your control), various organizations or individuals (according to the same citeria), or whole countries.

  [/sblock]

  CONTINENT OF AQUARIA - No information.  Statement by Serpenteye below:

  [sblock]

  Aquaria, Anakeris, and other semi-legendary countries that are not on any of our maps will be claimable if we run out of claimable countries that are already on the list (or at least featured on the maps). Those of you who feel like you could use a bit more power are free to claim artifacts (which either clearly belongs in your "niche" or are officially owned by individuals in your territory or under your control), various organizations or individuals (according to the same citeria), or whole countries.

  [/sblock]

  CONTINENT OF HYPERBORIA - No information

  CONTINENT OF OERIK:

  THE BARBARIAN SEAMEAST - No information

  THE CELESTIAL IMPERIUM - No information

  THE DRAGON ISLAND - No information


  ELVANIAN FOREST, KINGDOM OF THE MARCHWARDS, MIRANDA (compliments of James)
  EMPIRE OF LYNN (compliments of James)

  [sblock]

  Sehanine is our mother, and her tears are what makes the the People greater than the lesser races -for in the tears our mother spilled upon our father's blood she gave us the gift of mystery, that we might cherish it and nurture it always. In ancient times there was a schism, uncreating the Elvendar and we sent those rebels of the unfaithful across the oceans and across the great wastelands to the south to exile. The True People remain near the spring of tears that our Mother created for us, in the ancient woods where magic springs from the trees as easily as sunlight springs from the east. Here we created our great cities of Coronel and Antheon, the meadows of Mistenveil and the tower of Deiren. We are not only the stewards of that great civilization we made, of Miranda (May she live Forever!), but of the true spirit of all who were once Elvendar.
Trust, in the face of the corrupt Elfaine of the east, is hard to maintain. Still we persist, hoping that some few of the profane ones might come over to the ways of the Elvendar and Sehanine. We spread her message through songs as old as the soil and great Ye'Cind, and dilligently record what secrets we discover in those songs. We seek to heal those still reeling from the wounds of our Father with our own tears, while protecting ourselves from their madness. We are the People. We are not monkeys and interlopers on this world, but the heirs to Oerth's most hidden nature. Those who mistake our inherent serenity for generosity do so at their own peril.
The Mare Mysticum Alliance
For ages the elven nation of the Miranda lived in relative isolation from the human and other demihuman powers that ruled to the east and west across the sea. Its only true contest of powers were with the giants of Fireland and the primitive monsters of Gigantea, but that changed with the coming of mankind to the south. With the establishment of the Eryptian refugees that came to call themselves the Empire of Lynn the elves found themselves in conflict, war had come for the first time to groves since the dark ones were cast down into the depths of Oerth.
Still, the Lynndites were primitive compared to the elves and more vulnerable to manipulation by ancient minds of the elven elders. The humans were seeded with heresies and embroiled into civil wars, sympathetic and promising humans were seduced by fair elven maidens for the good of the People. Eventually the Empire of Lynn was cut into three portions, the Empire, the heretical tribes of the Enllave, and the half-elven protectorate kingdoms of the Marches. Today the Empire of Lynn itself is held under the protection of Queen Xin, its masses of bitterly poor refugees finally provoking the wealthier nations of the north to claim its vast expanse and attempt to restore it to order. It remains to be seen whether or not this arrangement will be satisfactory in the long term to the xenophobic elves and fey, but for now the Empire is reaping enormous benefits from the elven rule.
Physically the Elven Forest itself is the least forgiving of all geography around the Mare. Some of the treants of the Forest remember when the elves and their dark brothers the drow were one people, and when humanity was a mere myth used to frighten gullible elven children. Portions of the faerie court hold residence here deep in the recesses, and the ghosts of fey elven heroes lurk in the shadows to waylay the unannounced into the forest. The Elven Forest is what defines the Mare Mysticum region for what it is, a magical place. Even though few brave elves actually make residence in the forest, its presence is the entire reason for being for the elves to be in the area. Time itself seems to pass more slowly and sometimes less clearly within its borders, and elven and sylvan priestesses and seers come from all across the world to consult with the forest itself's strange intelligence. It is said that before the breaking with the outer planes that Corellon Larethian would while away hours in conversation with the rocks and trees of the Elven Forest. Some say that the legendary patience of the elves was learned in this place, and that in the center of the forest the most ancient of all elven holy sites - a temple dedicated to Sehanine who led the ancient elven people to Oerth - sits untouched by the sands of time.
The Kingdoms of the Marches spread to cover the lands between Gigantea, Lynn, the lost dwarven lands of the Landspire mountains that provide a buffer between the Marches and the lands of the Khanates and Celestial Imperium, and most of the land between the Elven homelands and the Elven Forest. Once the Marches were much smaller, and the Elven homelands much greater, but as time has passed the elves have retreated more and more as their number dwindled and the Marchward's subjects multiplied. The Marchwards are a hardy, industrious folk of mostly half-elven descent. Pledged eternally to their ancient task of guardianship, the Marchwards divide their lands according to celestial accordances garnered from the seerage of the elves. Few humans are allowed to immigrate to the Marches unless they pass a series of tests of magic and skill maintained to establish their loyalty to the elves, but those same tests guarantee that the rulers of the Marches are mighty and committed to their task indeed. Much of the land of the Marches is wide, fertile valleys left over from glaciation. Few occupy the lands, but ancient elven fortresses dot much of the countryside and are occupied by their now half-elven defenders and their fey allies. The overall governship of the Marches is covered by the Council of Y'Cind, whose traditional members include the Prince of Elvenkind, the high priest of Y'Cind, and an ambassador from the Faerie Court of the Elven Forest.
The Empire of Lynn is mostly desert and bitterly, tragically poor. Once the region was awash in wealth and power, ruled by the mighty Pariah of Lynn from the selfsame port city on the southwestern coast. Centuries of corruption and abuse, border wars with the Marchwards of the north and Enllavian tribesmen to the south, and a general failure of their once great trading empire to keep up with the rising competition of the Tharquish, all conspired to finally cause massive general uprisings among the populace in 586 against the rich and powerful. The revolutionaries bought themselves
only more poverty with the coin of freedom though, and general conditions within the empire slid below the awful into the truly appalling quickly. At last, in 587, loyalists led by a general of the suloisian jannisaries bound by ancient pacts to the empire decided upon a radical course of action and pleaded their case before Queen Xin and her consort Wae Sinde forehead to floor begging for her mercy. After three tortuous months of consideration and debate, she graciously accepted the brooch and scepter of the Pariah of Lynn. Much of the current lack of unrest in Lynn is thanks to regular patrols of knights from the Marches and the populace's unabashed awe with the popular consort who, rumor has it, was the deciding reason for their good fortune. It is true that when the consort came to the ancient city of Lynn to help stop the mob violence that had spilled out into open war that the bard only climbed to the highest spire of the Pariah's palace still standing and played a song so sweet and sorrowful that all violence in the city stopped for a week and some of the most cruel of the thugs of the Flats openly wept while laying down their arms.
The Elven nation itself is empty. No, not entirely - but the cities of the elves lie mostly unoccupied and the storm wracked seas off the coast sometimes wash through the ages old magics that once protected the shores from the worst of the blizzards that wash over Gigantea. One of the first thing most notice about the place is that most of the residents are old, visibly old as few elves outside the Elven nation are ever seen. A few reckless and ill-tempered young elves pledged as honor guard stay here, and the occasional pilgrim seeking knowledge that might only be found in the capital Coronel's hallowed libraries come for moments. Elves in the ancient homelands live longer than they might live someplace further from the Elven forest and the magic invoked over the years in the Mysticum. The only ambassador to the Elven nation is a single solitary building in Coronel hosting the delegation from the Celestial Imperium. Even though the Elven nations and the Mysticum alliance covers a huge amount of acreage it is quite thinly populated, being the home of mostly elves, their fey allies, ancient treants and awakened animals, ghosts, and their half-elven knight-protectors. There are ten times as many humans within the protectorate of Miranda's queen as elves and fey, yet they are definitely the power and controlling force of the region.

  [/sblock]

  THE TRIBES OF ENLLAVES (compliments of James)

  [sblock]  

The Enllave tribesmen are "proud desert nomads who eke out a living on a high plateau that escapes the worst heat of the sand sea. A few tribes-men live in mud-brick towns built around central squares that contain steep-sided pyramids. I have never learned whether the pyramids serve as monuments, tombs, temples, or something else altogether."
... given their proximity to the Enllave tribes who seem to be making monuments vaguely similar to some of the depictions of pyramids from that area.

  [/sblock]

  ERYPT (compliments of James)

  [sblock]  

Erypt is definitely an Egyptian flavored place in true "change a few letters" Greyhawk-fashion, and we've already got Serpenteye declaring ancient artifacts in the sands for this IR.

  [/sblock]

  ISLAND OF FIRELAND - No information

  GIGANTEA - No information

  ISHTARLAND (compliments of James)

  [sblock]  

Ishtarland is "A land watered by southern storms and at least two great rivers. The city of Ishtar vies with the merchants of Lynn and the warlords of Tharquish for control of coastal trade."
Ishtarland could be modelled after the Nubian seafaring kingdoms fairly safely.

  [/sblock]

  NIPPON - No information

  NIPPON DOMINION - No information

  THE TARQUISH DOMINION, THE THARQUISH EMPIRE (compliments of James)

  [sblock]

  The Tharquish Empire is an empire consisting of several massive islands, most likely of a fairly temperate and pleasant climate if occasionally a bit wet because they're basically at the joining of the Oceanum Titanicum to the south and the Solnor to the north. They control the Tarquis Dominions, which are lands on the coast south of the mountain range that separates Lynn from Ishtarland.
  So...the Tharquishite warlords probably have a fairly green kingdom compared to most of the rest of the western Oerthian nations.
As a jump of conclusions then, I'd say that either the Oerthians of a completely separate descent from the Flanaess humans probably started somewhere in the crux of that mountain range or that one of the great migrating ethnicities of Oerth actually started off much further off than western Flan maps could indicate. I think interesting candidates for the latter would be the Olman (explains why the Touv were able to kick their behinds out of Hepmonland) and the Baklunish, but also think that since the Tharquish are implied to have been imports from the Flanaess that it would seem to be fairly cool if they were Pure Flan, the anti-Flan, the exception that discards the rule - "We spit on nature, give me grog!"
  The Skip Williams document has this to say:
Tarquis Dominions: An ancient protectorate of the Tharquish Empire.
Tharquish Empire: An island nation of seafarers who have ambitions that extend to the neighboring continents.

  [/sblock]

  ZINDIA - No information

  -

  FLANAESS AREA DESCRIPTIONS

  RATIK (compliments of Edena_of_Neith)

  [sblock] 

  Ratik represents a sizeable force of rangers and good and neutral aligned humans, small forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings (especially swanmay), sizeable forces of faerie, and possibly other forces.

  [/sblock]

  THE EMERALD ORDER (compliments of Edena_of_Neith and William)

  [sblock]

  The Emerald Order is a mysterious organization of Good devoted to the preservation of the natural world of plants and animals, even as they seek to return the Oerth to a state of verdant green beauty and richness. They represent a large force of Good clerics, druids, mages, rangers, and others, and large forces of good and neutral animals, large forces of wondrous beings, large forces of treants and sentient trees and plants, and large forces of faerie.
  THE EMERALD ORDER (compliments of William)  'The Emerald Order: This organization is dedicated to the preservation of Oerth's natural environment. It is very similar to the Emerald Enclave on Toril.'

  [/sblock]

  OLD FAITH (compliments of Edena_of_Neith) 

  [sblock]

  Old Faith is a druidical organization, and represents a sizeable force of druids devoted to Beory, large forces of assorted land and sea beings at their command, large forces of land and sea abomination servitors, and sizeable forces of faerie and unseelie.

  [/sblock]

  OLD LORE (compliments of William)

  [sblock]

This group of bards, associated with the Old Faith, is known for its skills in fighting and stealth. Unlike many other bards, they cast druidic spells. They are mostly Flan of noble birth.

  [/sblock]

  -

  NON-FLANAESS POWERS IC VALUES:

  Continent of Anakeris:  unknown = unknown
  Continent of Aquarus:  unknown = unknown
  Continent of Hyperboria:  unknown = unknown

  Continent of Oerik:

The Barbarian Seameast: 7,400,000 = 222 IC
Celestial Imperium: 19,800,000 = 999 IC
Dragons Island: 700,000 = 35 IC

(The following three are united together)
Elvanian Forest: 510,000 = 28 IC
Kingdoms of the Marchwards: 212,000 = 12 IC
Miranda: 128,000 = 7 IC

The Tribes of Enllaves: 1,200,000 = 50 IC
Erypt: 6,560,000 = 360 IC
Island of Fireland:  NO RULING FROM SERPENTEYE
Gigantea:  NO RULING FROM SERPENTEYE
Ishtarland: 8,790,000 = 500 IC
The Empire of Lynn: 11,400,000 = 484 IC
Nippon: 3,530,000 = 190 IC
Nippon Dominion: 4,100,000 = 176 IC
The Tarquish Dominions: 6,390,000 = 310 IC
The Tharquish Empire: 10,400,000 = 590 IC
Zindia: 5,670,000 = 240 IC

The Red Kingdom (all territories)  5,700,000 = 220 IC
  The Red Kingdom - this represents large forces of humans, an unknown number of demihumans and humanoids, large forces of abomination servitors, and possibly other forces. 


  -

  FLANAESS POWERS IC VALUES:

Interior Amedio Jungle of the Flanaess: 540,000 = 14 IC
Ratik:  280,000 = 12 IC
Sable Forest:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE
Spikey Forest:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE 
The Emerald Order:  N/A
Old Faith:  N/A  (possible addition to PL)
Old Lore:  N/A (possible addition to PL)

  Please remember that the IC values shown above are the actual IC values for each area, and do not assume the area is at 100% efficiency and at full production. The potential maximal value is higher than the vaules shown above. (If the values appear to be miscalculated, they are probably not )


----------



## Radiant (Dec 16, 2004)

please people there is no need to argue here. Do it on the battlefied there efficient and affordable mercenaries of the claw can make your point clear without the shade of a doubt.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 16, 2004)

Airwhale said:
			
		

> When are we planning on starting this? Jan 3rd?




Sooner, I hope. I'm itching to get this started.

Plan is: I'm closing recruitment for turn 1 on sunday (though I'll still accept players who'll join us in turn 2 and later). Then I assign your PLs and your fractional influence in the territories and write an opening post to the 5th IR while waiting for your templates (the E-mail you'll send me where you write exactly how you will assign your PPts for the turn).
By next weekend I'll begin the game.

Christmas is coming in a bit awkward for some of us, and I would have wanted the game to get some momentum before the holidays come and distract us. But maybe a gentle start is going to be just what I need to get warmed up and get used to the routine of running the game. Christmas is no big deal for me so I'll have plenty of time.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Heh.  LOL.  I'm not perfect.  I make bad judgement calls all the time.  Unfortunately.
> And have I not said and said that Serpenteye is very bright, and very controlled, and that this IR is in good hands?
> 
> I'm going back to accounting!




You flatter me   .



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Again, would Serpenteye, James, and Forsaken One pile all the information on me they can, relating to their powers, their backgrounds, and ICs, player characters, and artifacts?
> And I'll get onto the roster, and make the changes.
> 
> I will go RIGHT NOW and create a template for Radiant.  But until I am given information on Radiant's silke, I cannot fill it in.
> ...




I've made some changes to the ICs and some small corrections (for example the Burneal forest was assigned to both Xael and Rikandur, now it's only Xaels, etc.).
What information do you need, except for PLs? 



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> I think it would be distracting, but is there a pressing need for dividing up the oceans into segments as well?




No, not really. Water-based civilizations are more... fluid. 



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Not sure if that last comment ment my faction, still working it out, will send you a mail with the ideas. I am not sure it has to be "All PL, no IC".
> Hope it can even be realized at all. So much bureucracy...




Don't worry, your faction is good, no problem. I foresaw a small possibility that a lot of players would begin dropping their claims of countries and pick up huge monstrous armies instead, so I had to make a clear ruling to prevent it before it could happen. It wasn't directed towards you. 

The bureucracy can seem a bit intimidating, but it's really quite simple. Don't worry .




			
				Zelda Themelin said:
			
		

> I don't think Ethergaunts are able to become spelljammers. Ooh, they have awesome magical power, but pesky spell-immunity to boot. Not resistance they can turn off, but immunity. So, they would not be able to use helms that control spelljammer ships. That requires interactive two-way link with user.
> And yes, immune to 2nd level just does that.
> 
> I don't say they coudn't control/persuade someone else to do that for them. Just making little example where magic immunity sort of cuts off your wings.




It's debatable wether thay'd even need to use spelljamming vessels...



			
				Zelda Themelin said:
			
		

> I'd also be interesting to know whatever it's possible to teleport into "space" (an to another planets). I recall it should be about same as teleporting to another material plane. Which usually stands for "not possbible". It requires special methods. So, that's why spell-jamming was invented in the first place.
> 
> I ask this mainly because there are many teleport without error-capacity creatures in game. Anab's succubi/incubi come to mind as anoter one.






			
				SRD 3 said:
			
		

> Teleport, Greater
> Conjuration (Teleportation)
> Level: Sor/Wiz 7, Travel 7
> This spell functions like teleport, except that there is no range limit and there is no chance you arrive off target. In addition, you need not have seen the destination, but in that case you must have at least a reliable description of the place to which you are teleporting. If you attempt to teleport with insufficient information (or with misleading information), you disappear and simply reappear in your original location. Interplanar travel is not possible.




The spell allows instantaneous travel to anywhere in the same plane. Since all of the crystal sphere of Oerth is a part of the same plane it is possible to teleport anywhere inside the crystal sphere. Locations that are barred (by various ways), non-magical, or unknown cannot be teleported into. 

Spelljamming... I don't really know a lot about that setting, but I think it's supposed to offer a more reliable method for inter-sphere travel and planeshifting as well as being a quick and easy way to travel to locations that are unknown.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Ok, I've updated the megapost again.
> Serpenteye, have a look at both rosters.




Have done.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 16, 2004)

Zelda Themelin said:
			
		

> Ok, argument deleted.
> Let's Serpentseye decide that.




I haven't even seen the complete official splat-book write-up of the ethergaunts (hint, hint), so I can't determine what kind of resistances they have and how they would apply.
 But the argument about spelljamming Ethergaunts has a rather limited relevance, either way, since Ethergaunts are still able to Greater Teleport all over the place and if they'd want to go spelljamming they have the ability to dominate someone else to do it for them just like you said, Zelda.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 16, 2004)

No Post


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 16, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Ok, I've gotten Serpenteye's ok: Did anyone claim Zagyg and Murlynd in the threads when I wasn't looking? Otherwise I know where the crazy ones have been 'chilling out' for the last couple of years.




My ok has been given.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow... that'll teach me to go AWOL for a couple of days. *phew*.... a full four pages of Ethergaunt-related dissent... 

 I'm worried that I haven't been engaging in enough diplomacy and preliminary planning. Expect to see some major activity from me tomorrow evening, I feel like I still have a lot to do before the game really kicks off. 

 The one thing I feel like I can easily bring up now is, I'm afraid, a power-grab... but only a very little one, I promise!    And it's got more to do with style than power. Given the continued Celestial involvement with the League's formation, it seems to me reasonable that there should have been a steady contingent of Celestial advisors and guards around the courts of the League at the point when Oerth was cut off. As such I'd like to claim a little bit of Celestial involvement. I'm not talking a whole lot - maybe a couple of elite PLs worth or something. Really this is mainly just for style so that I can incorporate some scattered Celestial influence into my posts. If you don't want to make this official, can I at least use it for flavour? 

 Looking forward to getting started!


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 16, 2004)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Wow... that'll teach me to go AWOL for a couple of days. *phew*.... a full four pages of Ethergaunt-related dissent...
> 
> I'm worried that I haven't been engaging in enough diplomacy and preliminary planning. Expect to see some major activity from me tomorrow evening, I feel like I still have a lot to do before the game really kicks off.
> 
> ...




Oh, sure. Just a couple of elite PLs.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 16, 2004)

My first project is finished, I'm feeling much better and found time to finish my initial writeup. I might add more later on though, since I have the feeling I'm still missing a couple of things. 

Anyway, here's the first part:

[sblock]
*History of Orcreich & Khanate*

The lands of Orcreich are barren and desolated at first sight. Rocks, sand and little green give these lands a sad and dead impression, which if far from the truth. In these lands the Orc King rules supreme over his loyal and ever increasing servants. Many years ago, the smaller tribes of orcs in Orcreich joined forces to repel the growing pressure from their neighbour lands, being the Khanate empire in the west and the Celestial Imperium from the south. Under the banner of Gro’til Burnblade the once nomadic tribes grouped together and settled down in huge encampments, which became cities, which became bastions of orcs, and a lot of them. The what once seemed to be the everlasting wars between the tribes themselves had settled, and made place for a mutual enemy. Gro’til Burnblade became the first Orc King in the history of the Orcs, and in this time-period known as ‘the Age of the First’ birth was given to the Khanate Wars.
It wasn’t for long that the orcs kept their quiet. Organised and well defended, Orcs started to attack the lands of the Khanate, the lands where Magic waved the sceptre over the mostly human people. With mostly brute force and shamanic magic, the orcs reaped havoc over the simple human towns and cities in Lower Khanate, the lands of the ‘lesser’ humans. The further the orcs came, the more the resistance grew. Mages from Upper Khanate came to defend the lands of their lesser kin, and years of slaughter were upon the humans and the orcs. 

*The Council caves in.*

With the passing of many years, the humans of Lower Khanate got it harder and harder. The waves of orcs never seemed to end, for every orc slain another two would arise. It wasn’t long for the cities of Lower Khanate to be evacuated. The Orcs, instead of doing what was in their nature, didn’t raid the cities, yet took control over them. The Orcreich Emperium was growing with every loss that the Khanate suffered, and this news was not something the Council of the Khanate was pleased to receive. Fearing the orcs more than ever before, the Council decided their lives were more worth than their honor, and they struck a deal with the Orcreich; no longer would the humans be the enemies of the orcs, yet rather their allies. 
From that day on, the orcs spared the humans, and the humans helped the orcs. The Orcish Arcane Order arose fairly quickly, as human mages of great power begun their training of orcish apprentices. The combination of the Arcane Wizards, the Shamanistic Clerics and Druids,  and the brute force of the military made the orcs feared to all who knew them, and those who didn’t would soon learn their mistake of lacking intel.

*The King has died, Long Live the King!*

With the Orc King ruling over both The Khanate and Orcreich, the selection process was no longer ‘the strongest orc leads’ as was the case before. The human Council advised the King on who should become his heir to the throne, and many King listened to this wise advise. King after King sat and died on the throne, with the Council gaining more and more influence on who would be seated on the throne. No longer was the king just a warrior supreme, but his skill in Magic was of great importance as well. In the Age of the Fifteenth the Council first advised for a full Arcanist to become the next heir to the throne. 
With that advise, the sixteenth Age is under the lead of Ogrim Scarseer, the current King of Orcreich.

*Current Situation*
*Faction Leader & PC*: Ogrim Scarseer; Orcish Epic Wizard (King of Orcreich, the Ruler of the Khanate and the Supreme of the Orcish Arcane Order)
*The Khanate Council*: Group of 9 Human Wizards from the Khanate, who function as the primary guidance council for the King. Their influence on the King is significant.
*The Orcreich Military*: The Orc King has full command over the Orcreich Military, but he gives his Head of Three the right to command this army when he is unable to give orders, and calls upon the council of these Head of Three for guidance. The Three are warriors of high skill, and would probably have ruled the Orcreich if it was the old days. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Dec 16, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I haven't even seen the complete official splat-book write-up of the ethergaunts (hint, hint), so I can't determine what kind of resistances they have and how they would apply.
> But the argument about spelljamming Ethergaunts has a rather limited relevance, either way, since Ethergaunts are still able to Greater Teleport all over the place and if they'd want to go spelljamming they have the ability to dominate someone else to do it for them just like you said, Zelda.




I am naturally fine with this. In actual Spelljammer campaing this would not be possible with teleport spells (not even greater one), but I find it rather good simple way to handle the situation. It was ruling on the matter I was looking for anyhow.

Few remaining outsiders (like said succubi/incubi) have abiliity for such teleport feat as well, unless I remember wrong.

Now, we just have to look out for those unfairly teleporting pesky creatures.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 16, 2004)

Don't think I've seen the answer to that yet - if I advance my tech level, does the Max IC increase immediately (I could spend PPts to increase IC beyond the old max in the same template), or do I have to wait for the next turn for that?


----------



## James Heard (Dec 16, 2004)

No Post


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 16, 2004)

Venus said:
			
		

> My first project is finished, I'm feeling much better and found time to finish my initial writeup. I might add more later on though, since I have the feeling I'm still missing a couple of things.
> 
> Anyway, here's the first part:




Nice. 



			
				Zelda Themelin said:
			
		

> I am naturally fine with this. In actual Spelljammer campaing this would not be possible with teleport spells (not even greater one), but I find it rather good simple way to handle the situation. It was ruling on the matter I was looking for anyhow.




Ok. 



			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Don't think I've seen the answer to that yet - if I advance my tech level, does the Max IC increase immediately (I could spend PPts to increase IC beyond the old max in the same template), or do I have to wait for the next turn for that?




Your investments in tech-level as well as your IC-upgrading and your magic-arms race takes place during the turn after you send out your template. The benefits only show themselves when that turn is over.
You can, however, upgrade your IC above your maximum usable level. You just won't benefit from all your capacity until you've teched-up.




			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Ok then, alterations to my faction are as follows then:
> PC: Zagyg the Mad Archmage currently under the governmental psuedonym of Perguine MLXI
> 
> Powers:
> ...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 16, 2004)

Polarian orbital X-Ray Magic Prismatic Missile Fireball satellites ...

  From Edena:

  LOL.
  Now you know the REAL REASON why the drow chose to live underground!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 16, 2004)

We have a new player.  Album Cover X.  
  So, I will be adding him to the roster ASAP.
  Album, I will be putting Suhfang in your claims.

  Cheers.  Another good player, for our IR.  

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 16, 2004)

*SE, ask and you shall recieve*

*Ethergaunt*

Travelers to the Ethereal Plane report vast fields of nothingness, roiling fog cloaking a barren landscape. Sometimes, however, they come upon fantastic stone pyramids or cyclopean menhirs topped with flashing magical flames, relics of an ancient race. Knowledgeable scholars refer to the fearsome creators of these structures as ethergaunts, after their emaciated, delicate frames. An advanced culture that abandoned the Material Plane more then 10,000 years ago, the ethergaunts are finally comming back, with a vengeance.

Adult ethergaunts stand 8 feet tall and resemble extraordinarily thin humanoids. An ethergaunt’s long, thin arms reach to mid-calf; each hand has three agile fingers and a thumb. An inhuman face caps a short neck that protrudes from the center of the creature’s chest, giving the thergaunt a somewhat stooped appearance. Because few creatures gaze upon an ethergaunt’s face without taking severe damage to their psyches, the creatures have develloped bisected masks and exosceletons that serve to give them a somewhat humanlike appearance. Dozens of colorful, prehensile tendrils emerge from behind the mask like a mane of thick, fleshy hair. The faceplate resembles a featureless porcelain visage, and the mask’s color reveals the ethergaunt’s role in the creatures’ pragmatic society. Red ethergaunts serve the race as scientists and explorers. White ethergaunts manage the reds’ affairs and form the primairy government of the race. The dreaded black ethergaunts control the entire society of ethergaunts; fewer then one hundred blacks are thought to exists. Other colors and roles may exist.

Ethergaunts have a great disdain for the creatures that have inhabited “their world” since their ancient departure. They have progressed technologically and philisophically to a point where they consider most inhabitants of the Material Plane no more relevant then insects. While they see themselves as beyond good and evil in the classic sense, they are not pleased at the current infestation of their old home, and have set upon the most devastating extermination in history.

Ethergaunts communicate with each other by wriggling their head tendrils, which transmits a psychic “soundprint” identifiable as language to other ethergaunts within normal hearing range. They occasionally communicate with members of Material Plane races by revealing their true faces to one of the creature’s cohorts and using that dominated ally as a psychic puppet-envoy. In such communications, the ethergaunts refer to themselves as the Khen-zai. Ethergaunts communicate with each other using their own language, Khen-zai, which cannot be learned by those who lack their unique anatomy. Most know a smattering of other languages---usually tongues plucked from the minds of enslaved envoys. Comman additional languages include Common, Draconic, Dwarven, and Elven.

*Combat*

Though members of each ethergaunt caste have unique individual spells and abilities, the race as a while shares a number of characteristics.
*Enslave (Su):* Three times per day, an ethergaunt can attempt to enslave any one living creature within 30 feet. This ability functions similarly to a _dominate monster_ spell (caster level 16th; Will save DC 13 for red, DC 16 for white and DC 20 for Black Ethergaunts). An enslaved creature obeys the ethergaunt’s telepathic commands to the letter. The subject can attempt a new Will save every day to break free. Otherwise, the ethergaunt’s control is broken only by the death of either the ethergaunt or the enslaved creature, or by a _remove curse_ or _dispel magic_ effect, or if the ethergaunt travels more then 1 mile from the enslaved creature or travels to a different plane from the one its thrall is on.

At any given time, an ethergaunt may have one slave per point of Charisma bonus (normally one slave for a red or white ethergaunt or two for a black, although exceptional individuals may be able to command more slaves).

*Stupefying Gaze (Su):* An ethergaunt can open and close its vertically bisected mask as a free action, revealing a horrifically alien morass of facial organs and orifices. On its turn, the creature decides if it wants its mask open or closed. Anyone within 30 feet of an ethergaunt with an open mask who meets the creatures gaze must succeed on a Will saving throw (DC 13 for red, DC 16 for white, and DC 20 for black ethergaunts) or immediately take 1d4 points of Intelligence, Wisdom, and Charisma damage. A creature that successfully saves against this effect cannot be affected by the same ethergaunt’s stupefying gaze for one day.

Ethergaunts are immune to their own gaze attacks and to those of others of their kind.

*Immunity to Spells (Su):* Ethergaunts may choose to ignore the effects of arcane spells, just as if the spellcaster had failed to overcome spell resistance. They have no power over divine spells, having long ago rationalized divinity out of their racial philosophy. Though powerfull, this ability is somewhat limited. It applies only to arcane spells of 2nd level or lower for red ethergaunts, 4th level or lower for white ethergaunts, and 6th level or lower for black ethergaunts.

*Material Jaunt (Su):* Ethergaunts dwell on the Ethereal Plane. While in their natural state of etherealness, they can percieve but not affect creatures and objects on the Material Plane. However, an ethergaunt can transport itself from the Ethereal Plane to the Material Plane as a standard action. It can remain on the Material Plane for up to 1 round per Hit Die it possesses. At the end of this time, or when the ethergaunt chooses, it becomes ethereal again. An ethergaunt must remain on the Ethereal plane for at least an hour after a material jaunt before it can use this ability again.

Ethergaunts who wish to remain on the Material Plane for a longer time must use _plane shift_ or similar magic. Most white and black ethergaunts know the _plane shift_ spell and use it for this purpose.

*Total Vision (Ex):* An ethergaunt’s superdeveloped brain and countless facial sensory organs allow it to discern all objects within 40 feet, even through the mask that hides its face. An ethergaunt usually does not need to make spot or listen checks to notice creatures within range of its total vision. A _silence_ spell has no bearing upon an ethergaunt’s total vision.

*Ethergaunt society*

Ethergaunt society serves the dual goals of philisophical progress and self-preservation. The Khen-zai define progress as the culling of emotion in order to approach perfect rationality. They define self-reservation as the removal of any threat to their carefully developed objective philosophy. The inhabitants of the Material Plane threaten both philosophy and preservation, and hence must be destroyed.

Rigidly stratified through an immutable caste system, an ethergaunt’s role in society is largely defined by the actions (or lack thereof) of its predecessors. The Khen-zai long ago eliminated irrational ambition by ensuring that no ethergaunt can ever achieve a greater status. Once during its lifetime, however, an ethergaunt can produce a young Khen-zai through asexual reproduction. The child’s caste, hence the color it will bear upon its faceplate for its entire life, is decided before it is born by a cadre of black ethergaunts who weigh the achievements of the child’s ancestors before assigning the child’s caste.

Ethergaunts gather in small communities known as enclaves, usually situated around a large central pyramid that serves as a center of learning for the entire comminity. The largest such settlements boast as many as ten black ethergaunts, fifty white ethergaunts and as many as five hundred reds.

*Ethergaunt items*

Ethergaunts have developed a number of technological marvels. Because the race shuns art or pleasure, most such devices facilitate one of two activities: genocide or the eradication of religious devotion. Though the features of these objects resemble those of magic items, the objects are in fact technological and are not affected by spells such as _antimagic field_. Only ethergaunts have the knowledge and skill to build or maintain these devices.

_Example weapons:_
Etherblade: Resembling a short glaive topped with a hollow barrel, this favored weapon of the ethergaunts can fire a ray of force as a ranged touch attack for 1d6 points of damage. The etherblade ray has an increment of 40 feet. The weapon can fire 50 times before it is exhausted. It cannot be recharged.

An etherblade can be used as a two-handed weapon in melee combat to deal 1d10 points of slashing damage. A fully charges etherblade has a marker price of 800 gp.

Doubt Bomb: This ceramic sphere contains a chemical mixture intented to overstimulate the “doubt centers” in the brain. The bomb can be thrown as a grenadelike weapon. A thrown bomb shatters on impact, creating a cloud of poisonous gas in a 10-foot spread (initial and secondairy damage 1d6 Wisdom, Fort DC 15 negates). Ethergaunts are immune to the effects of doubt bombs. 

A doubt bomb has a market price of 500 gp.

*BLACK ETHERGAUNT*
Medium-Size Aberration (Extraplanar)
Hit Dice: 16d8+32(104hp)
Initiative: +8
Speed: 30 ft.
AC: 29 (+4 Dex, +15 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 25
Base Attack/Grapple: +12/+13
Attack: Etherblade +13 melee, or etherblade +16 ranged touch
Damage: Etherblade 1d10+1, or etherblade 1d6
Face/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Enslave, spells, stupefying gaze
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., material jaunt, immunity to spells, total vision
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +9, Will +12
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 31, Wis 15, Cha 15
Skills: Concentration +21, Diplomacy +23, Heal +21, Knowledge (arcana) +29, Knowledge (any three) +29, Listen +21, Move Silently +23, Sense Motive +21, Spellcraft +31, Spot +21
Feats: Combat Casting (B), Empower Spell, Exotic Weapon Profeciency (etherblade) (B), Extend Spell, Heighten Spell, Quicken Spell, Spell Penetration, Transdimensional Spell
Climate/Terrain: Any land and underground (Ethereal Plane)
Organisation: Solitary or council (1black, 5 whites, and 12 reds)
Challenge Rating: 17
Treasure: Double standard
Alignment: Usually neutral evil
Advancement: By character class

Black ethergaunts stand at the pinnacle of khen-zai society. Honored as near-divine philosopher-scientists, the black caste is credited with advancing ethergaunt society to its present state of perfection. No lesser khen-zai question the will of a black ethergaunt, for to do so is to question the progress of the entire race. 

By far the thinnest and most emaciated of the ethergaunts, blacks lack the physical power of their underlings---a deficiency balanced by a brain that allows them to outthink even the most intelligent opponent. Their black faceplates represent a complete void of emotion---the khen-zai believe that the blacks have rid themselves of all emotion, thus allowing them to command the race without being clouded by weaknesses such as regret, compassion, and mercy. Despite pretensions to the contrary, however, most black ethergaunts possess an abundance of selfish emotions such as greed, ambition, and hubriss.

*Combat*
Black ethergaunts are rarely found without a handful of powerful slaves that serve as bodybuards. If necessary, they sacrifise their thralls to protect themselves. Though they are able to use etherblades, black ethergaunts consider engaging in physical combat to be a sign of failure, preferring to rely on spells or technological items such as doubt bombs. They particularly hate clerics, viewing divine spellcasters as a threat to the khen-zai’s atheist philosophy. Rather than change that philosophy, the black ethergaunts have decided to simply eliminate the divine spellcasters.

*Spells:* A black ethergaunt can cast arcane spells as a 17th-level wizard (4/7/7/6/6/6/6/3/3/2; save DC 20 + spell level). 

*RED ETHERGAUNT*
Medium-Size Aberration (Extraplanar)
Hit Dice: 5d8+5(27hp)
Initiative: +2
Speed: 30 ft.
AC: 16 (+2 Dex, +4 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 14
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+5
Attack: Etherblade +6 melee, or etherblade +6 ranged touch
Damage: Etherblade 1d10+3, or etherblade 1d6
Face/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Enslave, spells, stupefying gaze
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., material jaunt, immunity to spells, total vision
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +3, Will +6
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 23, Wis 15, Cha 13
Skills: Concentration +9, Heal +10, Knowledge (arcana) +14, Listen +10, Move Silently +10, Spellcraft +16, Spot +10, Survival +10
Feats: Combat Casting (B), Exotic Weapon Profeciency (etherblade) (B), Track, Weapon Focus (etherblade)
Climate/Terrain: Any land and underground (Ethereal Plane)
Organisation: Solitary or team (1--6)
Challenge Rating: 9
Treasure: Standard
Alignment: Usually neutral evil
Advancement: By character class

By far the most frequently encountered caste of ethergaunts, reds serve the race as scouts, trackers, and low level diplomats (particularly when diplomacy in fact means exterminating natives to send a political message). Though they hold an arrogant opinion of their own importance in relation to the current residents of the Material Plane, reds fully understand their role as the rank-and-file of the ether legions. The fact that ethergaunt grunts are generally more brilliant than the brightest human mages reveals much regarding khen-zai perspective.

Slightly shorter and bulkier than their superiors, red ethergaunts sport a crimson faceplate that marks them as creatures who have yet to purge the fires of passion from their rational minds. Accordingly, many of the more powerful reds view the struggle against the Material Plane races as a battle of the cultured against ravenous barbarians.

*Combat*
Red ethergaunts are adept at the use of the etherblade, a scientific weapon invented by the khen-zai during their sojourn to far planes. Most ethergaunts prefer to take potshots with the weapon from a distance instead of engaging in melee.

*Spells: A red ethergaunt can cast arcane spells as a 9th-level wizard (4/6/6/4/3/2; save DC 16 + spell level).

WHITE ETHERGAUNT
Medium-Size Aberration (Extraplanar)
Hit Dice: 11d8+22(71hp)
Initiative: +3
Speed: 30 ft.
AC: 23 (+3 Dex, +10 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 20
Base Attack/Grapple: +8/+9
Attack: Etherblade +9 melee, or etherblade +11 ranged touch
Damage: Etherblade 1d10+1, or etherblade 1d6
Face/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Enslave, spells, stupefying gaze
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., material jaunt, immunity to spells, total vision
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +9
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 27, Wis 15, Cha 13
Skills: Concentration +16, Diplomacy +17, Heal +16, Knowledge (arcana) +22, Knowledge (the planes) +22, Listen +16, Move Silently +17, Sense Motive +16, Spellcraft +24, Spot +16, Survival +2 (+4 on other planes)
Feats: Combat Casting (B), Empower Spell, Exotic Weapon Profeciency (etherblade) (B), Extend Spell, Spell Penetration, Transdimensional Spell
Climate/Terrain: Any land and underground (Ethereal Plane)
Organisation: Solitary, pair, or cadre (3--8)
Challenge Rating: 13
Treasure: Double standard
Alignment: Usually neutral evil
Advancement: By character class

White ethergaunts, who serve the rae as scholars, philosophers, diplomats, and bureacrats, occasionally parley with the Material Plane races in order to serve the greater goal of planar domination. Cunning schemers, whites attempt to purge all emotion from their dealing, instead dedicating themselves to an objective (in their view) pragmatism. Whites seldom give an inch, and their “negotiations” generally boil down to suggestions that fighting off inevitable genocide will only result in unnecessary struggle and needless destruction of material resources.

White ethergaunts are the tallest of their race. They often clothe themselves in robes and skirts of an organic material resembling rubber. They care nothing for red ethergaunts, viewing them as worthless pawns (but still a thousand times more valuable than a hundred Material Plane creatures’ lives). Most white ethergaunts respect their black overlords, but a few of the most ambitious secretly plan to usurp their autority and take over ethergaunt society. Such irrationality, when discovered by the highest cast, is eradicated immediately.

Combat
Though skilled at the use of the etherblade, most white ethergaunts avoid melee, preferring to rely upon spells or the fantastic technological weapons develloped by the black ethergaunt cast.

Spells: A white ethergaunt can cast arcane spells as a 13th-level wizard (4/6/6/6/6/4/3/2; save DC 18 + spell level).

Ethergaunt Characters
Ethergaunts sometimes become rogues or fighters, but their favored class is wizard. Ethergaunts who add levels of wizard add their natural spellcasting ability (9th level, 13th level, or 17th level) to their class levels in wizard and determine their spellcasting ability accordingly. For example, a 3rd-level red ethergaunt wizard has the spellcasting ability of a 12th-level wizard.

Clerics, druids, paladins, and members of any other class or prestige class that involves channeling devotional energy or divine magic are not only unknown among ethergaunt society, but are severely persecuted as contrary to the khen-zai way of life.

Such characters would be considered traitors to their race, especially if they associated with Material Plane creatures.*


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 16, 2004)

*Respect my commoners *

Average real CR of those creatures would be around 15-20 with a few class levels and everyone could cast around level 8 spells.   

Embrace the about 500+ 15th-50th level wizards Oerth is richer har har 

I know I'm thredding on dangerous territory, but if the council of 8 are all epic level PL's, then almost if not all of my PL's would be epic. Hmmm, insane but I like it  Since the council of 8 is mostly made up of wizards around 15-18th level.

Tududududududu


----------



## James Heard (Dec 16, 2004)

No Post


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 16, 2004)

Serpenteye, what are level gaps for NPC`s in my faction? 7 Nosferatu Princes(some where introduced in my posts-including Lanfear Princess of The Dark Moon, Allator the Shadow Prince, Meliana Princess of The Veil, Garthaur Prince of The Flesh), most powerful children of Gallador, are Ancient category vampires, around 400-500 years old, so a level between 20-25 would make sense to me, and they also developed greater Vampire powers than the basic template shows. Below them are 30 Dukes, 120 Counts, around 300 Barons, and over 1500 Knights( at least 5th level, since this is the requirement for Vampire template).- races are mostly human and Drow, some Duergar, other humanoids are rarely made into Vampires, though Vampire Spawn is more varied.
 I am going to post more info during the weekend, my studies are very demanding- but I will achieve a whole new level of power and evilness when I become a lawyer. won`t I?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 16, 2004)

> Either that, or the ethergaunts listed in FF are only the most likely to be encountered castes of the creatures by PCs, and there would be a weaker "laborer" caste at the very least that would be making all these toys that the more powerful EGs would use and perhaps even an "outcast" caste made up of EGs that are physically incapable of embracing EG values thanks to not being "evolved" enough.



First part of this I'll argument to be untrue later this post, but the second part could very well be true about other casts, above or below the posted ones. The possibility of this is even suggested in FF itself but not elaborated on and those aren't essential in ethergaunt society or play any notable role or else they'd be listed.



> But really, with no commoners or laborers and no servitor races at the least I don't understand how EG society could function. There's no mention of them true, but that's for monsters as monsters. Societies that exist as functional units in a more than rational setting than a planar enounter are more complex.



There is no sign that there aren't layers in casts. Like craftsman, diplomates, wizards, alchemists, technologists and whatever. Just which profession and function you could possibly achieve and exhibit depends on the caste you are born into. Really, how do humans function without an obvious born into caste system?



> Personally I'd suggest that there's a CR2-4 commoner class of gray EGs out there, they'd make stuff and turn down beds and wear red shirts when required for the more important EGs. They wouldn't show up in most situations, but they'd fill in the bulk of your population as the "guys who keep the armies supplied in etherblades" and accountants and insurance salesmen. Whatever.



Distributed among the reds most likely. And you are forgetting a huge thing... They are AT LEAST 9th level wizards, they are practically BORN with 9th level spell casting capabilities. This will lead to other things as will be noted below.



> You're missing a hugely important segment of your population otherwise, because nothing about extraplanar aberrations suggests that they're immune to basic needs like other creatures. So either EGs have a bulky population of "enslaved envoys" or they're not having time to gain all these levels you're talking about because they've got to personally take care of infrastructure and logistical needs themselves.



Which hardly takes any effort as will be noted below, spells solve everything.



> they've got to tend to wounded somehow without healing magic by themselves, wash those masks for hygeine purposes (their Cons aren't huge), do their own plumbing, cook their own meals (or hunt them)



You do know that cantrips take care of all these things right? Presditigitation (sp?) or something its called. And even wine and excuisite cooking is merely a first level spell. 

Doing all these things just takes a fraction of 6 seconds and a flick of the wrist. 



> make all the constructs and accoutrements of EG society...



This and the crafting of weapons, buildings and everything....? Piece of cake.

You know it takes almost a year for a human expert to make a masterwork longsword right? You know how long it takes for an ethergaunt with ranks in craft? About 6 seconds. Every ethergaunt out there is capable to cast the FABRICATE spell which allows them to create even the most difficult to create and complex items in the casting of 1 spell, that means 6 seconds. One red ethergaunt, without class levels or any additional stats or anything can create more masterwork items in 18 seconds then a human expert craftsman can in 3 years. The ammount of normal weapons one can create in 18 seconds would give you the shivers.



> Personally I can't see how they'd call themselves grand titles like scout and diplomat if they're spending most of their time doing mundane things like laundry. Who has time to invade the material plane?



 One red can do in a day what a human expert can do in 3 years. Makes sense now?



> Conquerors normally have people who do the minor activities of life for them, and currently I don't see that you have - EGs wage genocidal on material plane inhabitants, and the castes listed are too important to bother with that junk. What gives?



 If every red in my enclave fabricated for a week I'd probably have more stuff, and of masterwork quality to boot then your nation would create in a year's work. That's what gives.

This isn't even without referring to nations as Halrua, the Netherese, Thay and the Shades in the Forgotten Realms where only a handfull of people were high level wizards and even they practically had this way of life. So what gives about this?

And I'm not even considering going into the effects that the ammount of magical and technological items give to a population where everyone can create them in what did I say? 6 seconds?

Everyone in that society is bound to be immersed in magical and technological items. Not even starting on what their homes and buildings would look like with everything automatized and with magic aiding in every thinkable part of life.

Hope this explains a bit "what gives".


----------



## James Heard (Dec 16, 2004)

No Post


----------



## Radiant (Dec 17, 2004)

@Serpenteye: I've sent you a mail with a first rough idea how my faction could work. If it is not possible or balanced I will switch to another. Tons of ways how to use mercs.

@James Heard/The Forsaken One: By all means I do not want to get involved in this discusion, much less take a side. But don't you think you are taking this a bit serious?

Anyway, claw will gladly offer you both any troops you might ever need to bash your heads in. As long as the bill is paid it doesn't matter if your an ice gnome or a too evil invader from outer space.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2004)

> Humans don't function without a caste system, our castes are just more flexible and amorphously defined. We have definite heirarchal social structures though. Masters and not masters, people who do things and people who rule.
> Without that heirarchy we don't accomplish much at all.



My point exactly.



> I'm not forgetting anything. I'm acknowlegding that the typical spell lists in the FF list none of the practical spells that you're claiming that the EGs have and given their nature they don't seem inclined to do chores even "at a flick of a wrist."



You seem to forget that they utterly obey orders from higher casts as well as more powerfull individuals of their own cast. So they could simply be ordered to and since higher order casts think of lower level cast like vermin, why wouldn't they order them to do such work? And we aren't even talking about the thralls at this moment.



> The entire nature of the red, white, and black EGs seems to be as consumers, but you're stating that amongst those estemed roles they're also the janitors, manservants, plumbers, prostitutes or what not that go along as trappings of a master class.



The consumer image is a subjective one and your own. Not mine and not that of others I have presented this to.

As for the trappings of a master class, if you look at romans, aristocrats could give a rats $@!# about their proletarians but those did do their crap work while in the eyes of the same aristocrat the proletarians were invaluable compared to that of a slave. Being a roman in itself would place you in the masterclass / race compared to other races and societies but would say nothing about your place in your own society.

Really I can't understand how you get that image that an interspicies dominatant trait means you can't have segreggation in your own racial dispositions.



> If there are no trappings of a master class then what exactly do the heirarchies of the EGs gain them



I hereby refer to the society and ethergaunt writeup, especially concerning their philosophy which you clearly skipped.



> except governance over lower castes- and if reds are both the rank and file losers of the legions AND the coin of industry by which EG society revolves



Now I'm still missing where it is even remotely possible that a human society ruled by elves for example would actually be able to function in the way you describe it. 



> then any conflict with a force capable of inflicting casualties upon the EGs (which there certainly exist in sufficient numbers in the Ethereal) you're not only wounding the military but the support structure for the military. That is, that's a pretty stupid way of setting up your society for such smart fellows because it makes you vulnerable to disorder just by engaging in conflict at all.



This proves your appearant lack of understanding in this matter. The fact that ANY red as lowest cast member can support ITSELF as well as others and in doing so can function both as militairy unit and as support makes it LESS vulnerable then a normal society. In a normal society if the craftsman get killed their is no support for the fighters, and if the fighters are killed there is no protection or use for the supports.

In the khen-zai society you can't cripple it that way since everything is self supporting. You can't handicap society in that way since there are no real "groups" of individuals with a task that can't be easily replaced. Everyone can function in any role due to magic.

Don't forget they're wizards. They can copy any spell they might need for any task and just cast it. They aren't psions or sorcerers who are stuck with a limited amount of spells. A wizards versatility is endless, and with that an ethergaunts individual function in society.



> Which EGs don't have on their spell lists at all. Create F&W is cleric only, unless you're suggesting that they're all living off of 7th level Magnificent Mansion spells. Since you have to be a 13th level Wiz to cast those, I doubt it's the reds doing it.



EG's have a wizards spell list so it is most definately in there and the spell lists in FF are EXAMPLE SPELL LISTS, thank you very much. And as we all know WotC probably didn't think of making an optimal spell list and most certainly not one that would attempt to make sense of their society now would it? 

Again I refer to the fact that they are wizards who have a spell selection suited to their needs and can memmorize the specific spell for their need that day. It's plain stupid to argument that an EXAMPLE spell list from a WotC source is a solid foundation to argument which spells they use and from that argument that their society can't function lol.

Don't forget their high intelligence and wisdom scores. They will know how to make this function and be able to tell the right from the wrong choises as well. 

Ow and btw, what made you think that they couldn't devellop a food creation spell? Just wondering what youre argument is gonna be about that. It would take a week to be precise. Somewhere along that 10,000 years or even before that someone might have stumbled upon that idea with 31 intelligence.



> When they can do it at all, which as is clear- they can't.



It makes me laugh my ass off that you don't even seem to know that its an example spell list and wizards can just memmorize and write any spell they want to. So really, this is CLEAR they cant? really? I'm having Venuz and Ho'Skoteinos (both 3rd IR players and Venuz now 5th IR to) laughing their ass off about that. 

Next you're gonna tell me that someone who can ride one car can't ride another because err....? Yeah well? Why not? So why is it so CLEARLY obvious that ethergaunts cant cast other spells? Haha can't wait to know the answer to that one.



> How though? Major Creation certainly can't do it, and it's a 5th level spell and it's temporary. An awful lot of these spells that are going to provide you with societal infrastructure are a lot higher than your reds can cast normally, so that means that your whites and blacks would have to cast them - not a particularly glorious and productive way to spend your time as a master of all creation is it, spending all your most powerful magics maintaining your underlings because you don't have anyone to make goods and maintain your shelters because of your reliance on magic.



Ok I'll humor you since you didn't read my post allthough you even quoted the relevant part.

_FRABRICATE_

Thanks. And for those that can't cast it themselves yet (which they can so point is moot), there are always scrolls.

And again theres thralls who can potentially do this work for them.



> spending all your most powerful magics maintaining your underlings because you don't have anyone to make goods



I'm quoting this again since it really gave me a good laugh and proves again that you didn't even bother to thouroughly read the racial description I posted before you started argumenting, no sorry whining as its getting more and more since I read down your post.

If you dare saying this while failing to even notice that they have an INNIATE DOMINATE MONSTER ability, I'm afraid I lost you somewhere along the way.



> If he functions as a 9th level wizard he can in fact cast only six fabricate spells a day.



If you do acknowledge this why the remark above that its impossible to do with major creation? Dude I said it was fabricate that did it and you dismiss it and now use it for the sake of argumentation..... right.....



> His highest level spell of the day. And to make masterwork items they'd have to invest skill points into Craft, and probably Skill Focus feats into Craft- this is your standing army right?



Yeah so some reds did that? And then what? They can craft AND fight, just like HUMAN fighters can who invested in the craft skill. How the hell can a standing army craft as well! How??? Why do fighters even get craft as a class skill rediculous! Seems your argument is that a fighter with the craft skill is useless. I can tell from my own gaming experience that it works out fine and saves tones of money at low level if you don't have to buy and can make yourself for 1/3rd the cost.



> So when you need stuff, your invincible army stops and has to collect enough reds to make stuff.



They are part of the army or a set number stayes at enclaves as is plausible to work year round or half a year and work in shifts with other reds. They versatility grants them the benefit of not having to stick with one profession for your whole life and still be good at whatever you do.



> And other reds have to go out and somehow collect enough base materials for Fabricate to work at all,



I don't get where the "somehow" comes from. Why not take it by force, or just trade for it? Or even have thralls mine or gather it themselves.



> and if their collection efforts cause injury or death you've probably lost some other vital skill sets for the general maintenance of your forces.



As in all small societies, every loss is a great one nomatter the function of the individual. And a skill set is never vital due to the fact that they can use spells to allow them to function in any role. Or with the amount of magic available just use magic items to grant you the ranks in the skill you need. Hardly costs anything to have a +5 in a skill. That combined with the +6 racial intelligence modifier (in this case for craft) you've got a basic +10 modifier without ever having ranks in it. A human craftsman is hard pressed to get a +10 on his check.



> You've got a lot of skill points with EGs, but you're still limited by HD for how many points you can allocate to skills- so your average Red will have a Craft rank of 4 I suppose, because Craft isn't a class skill for EGs.



Again you seem to make a huge mistake here. The statted ethergaunts are merely commoners. All the classes that they take, and they will since they can only advance by character class, including their favorite one have craft, alchemy, heal, and profession as class skills. 

Again I don't see any merit in your argumentation.



> That's only a +10 on the check,



You ever did the math it takes a human commoner or expert to get +10 on a check and how many there are of those? Thanks.... "only +10" and you're forgetting that artisan tools and a workshop add +4 in total, 1 assist from a thrall and your on +16. That + taking 10 on the craft skill grants EXCEPTIONAL ITEMS that can be made, forget the masterwork, we can do better!



> so your Masterwork items dreams are a little far off the mark as far as a "simple flick of the wrist" again. Seeing how the DC is 20 I simply don't see how you're going to make up that Masterwork component all the time,



God really, why do you even try when you don't even know the game rules. With a "meager" +10 you can take 10 on the check and ALWAYS make that DC 20 check. Dude think before you start spamming this stuff, it makes no sense. A commoner red ethergaunt can ALWAYS make that masterwork component ALWAYS no chance to fail if he even only took the 4 ranks in craft from his RACIAL hitdice, not even starting on the skillranks from his class he took.



> multiple spells, further weakening your army.



Yeah... weakening my army in peace time... or only a part. Again I note, a single Red can do as much work in 36 seconds a day + his 8-10 hour working day (don't know whats reasonable in this world as amounts of working hours put in but I think its more then 8 looking at our medieval times where you worked 16 hours a day) as takes 7 human or elven craftsman a full year.

AND this crafter can function as a better warrior or caster then his human or elven counterpart that functions in their standing army and that can't cast fight or craft.

It's win win.



> You keep saying that, but no amount of saying that changes the rules.



And you please don't even dare to mention the rules since you clearly are to incompetent to even read them clearly. You are talking about them like you know it all while you don't even know you can take 10 on a craftskill check.

For gods sake man, drop it. 



> Right. Which is why they left. And came here.



Useless remark.



> "Oh, and my character has ray guns and high level magic and we're really cool dudes with tentacles from another planet. And we want to eat the other players, because I've set it up so that I really have no choice but to eat other players because otherwise I don't have the infrastructure to participate in the game."



Wtf ur complaining about here? It's a choice a made, so what? If you'd have liked that playing style you'd have done it yourself. And you don't see me bitching about your playing style and your claims and choises now do you? Kinda arrogant way to view things and very egocentrical.



> All those nations have a lower class of commoners though, that provide the support for their civilization. It's like pointing at actors in movies and going, "All that happens is they act. It's all easy," without acknowledging that there are hordes of unseen people that are picking up the weight of making the actors look great. If you don't have that underpining, in some fashion, you don't have a civilization and EGs are smart enough to know that- so why are you suggesting they're so stupid?



No you're stupid with forgetting that if there is so much magic to go around noone needs to do those things themselves anymore. Abeit a very small group. If you compare the amount of people concerning themselves with food production and stuff in the Netherlands where I live compared to other people it's redundant. And the ethergaunts have the luxury to have thralls do this work for them as well as their magic and the possibility to ratate the ethergaunts concerned with this task due to their inherent magical abilities. 

Again you can memmorize different spells each day you know, even at different moments each day and multiple times a day to boot. Takes 15 minutes.



> Yep, sure does. My opinion is even lower of the EG faction now, if that were possible.



lol thanks, to start making this personal. And don't forget this is all subjective as are all opinions concerning this stuff. It's about flavor and taste. I'm sorry you have to criticize others so much on their choises. I guess with the way your arguments and knowledge of the rules, you should be glad they aren't doing the same to you.



> I should have taken the God Nucleos, the Nuclear god. Since I'd be radiation I'd be invulnerable until people researched splitting the atom, and I could give people cancer by walking across the globe. I wouldn't have to roleplay or anything, just some pronouncements of my great power and how everyone was inferior to me. Then I'd just start a'walkin' and take out nations. Cool huh?



Again, thanks for attacking me on a personal basis here, proves to kind of person you are to everyone here. 

As for the rest, I'm glad to show with this to everyone else here just how intollerant you are of peoples choise and tastes if they don't stroke with your own. Its sad, pathetic and I don't even want to know which things in real life you treat the same way if people dont think similarly to you.

Honestly, your amount of consideration and acceptance of different kinds of thinking and choices scares me.

And has it occured to you that acting like that and all is roleplaying for this faction?

Thanks.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2004)

> @James Heard/The Forsaken One: By all means I do not want to get involved in this discusion, much less take a side. But don't you think you are taking this a bit serious?



I'm just agitated by him having to take this to a personal level.

And the fact that hes acting all like he knows everything about the rules while he for crying out loud doesn't even know about being able to take 10 on a skillcheck.

Wtf is he even attempting to argue there then?

Everything he says is complete and utter  as soon as it regards the rules or anything remotely associated.

And his small perspective how things happen all at the same time and there is no other way. As well as wizards not even being able to know different spells then as listed in an example spellist.

rofl.

That guy is so full of  it's probably drooling out of his eyes, perhaps that's why he misread the rules and my post and faction description 10 times.

-
-
-
-

-
-
-
-
-

-
-
-
-
-

Takes a deep breath, so that just had to vent there for a second. My appologies to anyone annoyed or insulted. But this totally retarded crap hes spamming and the way hes doing it annoys the crap out of me.

And if he treated me the same way on a different point he'd be plainly discriminating me, yeah, in the racist kinda way. And this is even a game so hell, I dont even want to know how he handles that stuff in real life. God, if you can't even tollerate others peoples faction claims and get that worked up about it.

lol. 

And his argumentation, lol, I'm saving his and mine posts for some amusement this weekend at my gaming group.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2004)

And I'm thinking to report mine and his posts as offensive to forum rules and regulations, but that would get the thread closed and that'd be kinda silly.

Btw Creamy will pass by here later tonight and he's prone to have some harsh words for both of us as is his duty as forum administrator


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2004)

Btw James, 1 more whine and I'm picking the Tharquis empire and the Tharquis dominions.

Then I'll have over a 1000 IC and almost more then double that of any of you. Then you can start complaining about overpowered, unbalanced or anything.

And cream same goes to you, 1 more thing about me powercreeping and I'll show you what a real power creep action is.

Picking the tarquish or the celestial imperium. Both with around a 1000 IC.

So don't get me started with those sad rants.

Ok... now I'm done with my rant of my own.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 17, 2004)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> I'm just agitated by him having to take this to a personal level.
> 
> And the fact that hes acting all like he knows everything about the rules while he for crying out loud doesn't even know about being able to take 10 on a skillcheck.
> 
> ...




I am not denying any of this (not agreeing either, I have every intention of keeping my own opinion out of it).
So supposed you are right it still has no use to get insulted because someone else has a strong sense how the game "should" work in his opinion. 
You are both exagerating the whole matter until it devolves into personal insults and attacks. 
I do not know who started it but now they are here. Call me old fashioned if you like but that is not what I call fun. Your agitation is prefectly understandable (as is James not liking your faction) but you are both reacting to it so extreme one might think real lives depend on it. 
If this is the way oog discussions are handled in this kind of game I will have to speak with Serpenteye again before I decide to even work out more for my faction. Can't be a fun game like this.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2004)

> I am not denying any of this (not agreeing either, I have every intention of keeping my own opinion out of it).



Glad to see you're the one with sense here 



> (as is James not liking your faction)



But do you seen anyone whine about anyone elses faction then mine?

I've fot 4 people chasing my tail already on this one.

Is it just that you people (james creamsteak zelda and pauxus) just don't like my faction and adore the rest or...?

I don't seem myself commenting in a negative way about anyone elses faction, what gave you people the pressing need to start criticizing me on mine?

In the end it doesn't matter about the write up, SE will make them all balanced in some way. Why is it so hard to trust in that?


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 17, 2004)

I have to agree with Radiant on this. Chill out you two. If you have to fight, take it to E-mail, or if you must do it in public, Nothingland.

Personaly though, I don't see why you are fighting. Just agree to disagree.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2004)

> Personaly though, I don't see why you are fighting. Just agree to disagree.



For the sake of argueing, and I'm not known for being "the bigger man".


----------



## James Heard (Dec 17, 2004)

No Post


----------



## Radiant (Dec 17, 2004)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> Glad to see you're the one with sense here
> 
> 
> But do you seen anyone whine about anyone elses faction then mine?
> ...




Don't get me wrong, I can get what you mean. I had about the same situation tabletop gaming then everyone was screaming fire and brimstone because of my armies that have been built with the same rules as everyone else's. Maybe they did not get that the fluff text to your faction won't actually make it more or less powerfull, maybe they just hate it so much that it has to be criticised from every corner. 
The point is that by allowing yourself to be personaly insulted by this the whole situation just gets worse. 
I have been reading this whole thread in one part since I had to catch up and from that perspective it is frightening how fast this discussion degraded into a trade-off of veiled (and later open) insults. 
I think the point is very simply (sound of alarm clocks, now I voice an opinion, proably a big mistake): You can hate your factions as much as you like, it's pretty much fine since you can actualy go to war with each other to settle the matter. Just as long as you can think above the fluff and believe that the DM will make all the factions balanced in power. And honsetly if someone does not trust that the DM is up to run the game he should not play. No amout of complaining will make a game a worthwile experience if you do not think the DM is fair.
(again, this is not aimed at anyone specific who might read this, just what I think if the matter).

ps: As a last note I would normally not intrude into a dicsussion like this since I have no right to but I believe it will spoil the fun for everyone (or at least me) if it goes on like that. At least if it can not be settled before the game actualy starts.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 17, 2004)

Good lord.  THAT was fast.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 17, 2004)

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> Good lord.  THAT was fast.




yep, just realized what a waste of time my posts have been since it's been way too late anyway.
*sigh* I really don't think any of this was neccesary.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm not entirely sure what it sprang from, either - for the sake of all our sanity, I'll avoid speculation.  Not gonna let this squish our IR, though - I like how this game is setting up so far.  Shame about this thing.

I'll pass my opinion on this sooner or later, but, eh, not until tomorrow.  Maybe by then this will have settled down a bit.  As I see it, we've got four options:

1) Toss out Player A.
2) Toss out Player B.
3) Toss out Player A AND B.

Those all suck.

4) Delay the game until Player A and Player B calm down, with maybe some arbitration between them.

That's a bit of a bummer, but it doesn't suck as much.

5) Just ignore the problem and let Player A and B resolve it between themselves.

I suspect this would default to either solution 1, 2, or 3.

So, y'know, let's give it time then come back to this issue.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2004)

> Why are you threatening the IR and Creamsteak in particular?



When you throw a ball you can expect it to bounce back. Some people need to think about stuff before they say it.



> And since I haven't been insulting you, but the weird and frankly rules-broken way you seem to be intent on looking at your faction...



FYI That is a part of me.



> Look, here's how it stands:



Here goes! *drums*



> You're acting like a jerk.



I intended to.



> I might be coming off like a jerk, but I haven't resorted to profanity or really even questioned your apparently perfect understanding of the rules other than to point out some things that I don't think you get, still don't think you get,



I thought I proved to interesting things about yourself and the rules. So just curious to how you judge if someone knows the rules if you don't know them yourself.



> and you retort with insults and profanity and rants. I'm not intending to act like a jerk, I'm trying to curb what I see as a huge heaping pile of excess that's being tried to be plopped down in the IR for the benefit of a single player.



There's nothing wrong imho with trying out the bounderies of what is allowed.



> So, if I'm coming across as a jerk I didn't mean it,



Try thinking before posting next time.



> but you sir, are most definitely trying and accomplishing coming across like a jerk.



Good.



> So, I'm back to square one. You go or I do. Pick and choose. I don't like you and I won't participate in a game with someone whose response to criticism and comment is to retort with profanity (no matter how blurbed out) and general bad attitude.



Glad to see you handle a situation you got yourself into this well. Be glad it's just internet where you can click all your problems away. I'm amazed you don't even care to reflect upon the way you expressed your "comments and criticism". Our feelings here are mutual, except for the going part. I'm not intending to go anywhere. I'm planning to just settle this ingame.



> I don't care about the faction anymore, since you've decided to make this a personal issue then I have no choice but to view it as one.



Thats rather weak and again short sighted and getting the easy way out. You always have a choice.



> I don't have time for forums that can devolve into personal insults and profanity and I certainly don't have time for people engage in those activities.



Then shut up about other people, and ignore them for the rest. Another internet luxury you can permit yourself. Or if you're so iffed about this, you be the bigger man, I don't care that much.



> but I don't have to stand for this level of rudeness and I won't.



Good, me too. Except I intend to deal with it and not high tail away from it.



> Good day.



Bubye and all that.

======



> You can hate your factions as much as you like, it's pretty much fine since you can actualy go to war with each other to settle the matter.



Agreed.



> And honsetly if someone does not trust that the DM is up to run the game he should not play. No amout of complaining will make a game a worthwile experience if you do not think the DM is fair.



Agreed.

==========



> Good lord. THAT was fast.



^_^



> yep, just realized what a waste of time my posts have been since it's been way too late anyway.
> *sigh* I really don't think any of this was neccesary.



It never is.



> I'm not entirely sure what it sprang from, either - for the sake of all our sanity, I'll avoid speculation. Not gonna let this squish our IR, though - I like how this game is setting up so far. Shame about this thing.
> 
> I'll pass my opinion on this sooner or later, but, eh, not until tomorrow. Maybe by then this will have settled down a bit. As I see it, we've got four options:
> 
> ...



Not my game so I'll just let it be up to the judge. I'm fully aware of my actions and I'll take full responsibility for them.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 17, 2004)

Okay, I'll pass judgement now.

Forsaken One, you're making a huge douche of yourself and if you were in my house I'd make you leave.  You should apologize to James.

Admittedly James shouldn't have made those veiled insults about his opinion of your faction, but you're being an order of magnitude more tacky and rude than him.

You're not a bad player, and I don't want you to leave the game - the Ethergaunt are cool.  But the above stands.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2004)

> Forsaken One, you're making a huge douche of yourself and if you were in my house I'd make you leave.



Understandable, I'd do the same.



> You should apologize to James.



When hell freezes over. Which might actually not be too long from now... and don't present me with that bash.org quote if hell is endothermic or exothermic 



> Admittedly James shouldn't have made those veiled insults about his opinion of your faction, but you're being an order of magnitude more tacky and rude than him.



I just play my cards in the open, instead of veiling them. Well, at least they were veiling in my opinion. And the rudeness level was a deliberate one.



> You're not a bad player, and I don't want you to leave the game - the Ethergaunt are cool. But the above stands.



Good thing you're not the one giving the final call here then


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 17, 2004)

Okay... you're both getting way too worked up, and potentially ruining this for everybody else. Calm down, please, for crying out loud. James, to be making ultimatums like that is ridiculous. TFO, to be deliberately fanning the flames is similarly stupid. 

 I don't understand why you both seem determined to bring this to a head, or why you both (yes, both) felt the need to make it personal and insulting. James; so you don't like the way his faction was headed. Okay. But it would have been more sensible to bring that up privately with Serpenteye rather than publicly attacking TFO over it. And yes, it definitely was an attack. It was not a reasoned argument intended to balance the game, it was a personal attack.  

 But... TFO, your response to it was petty and immature. And saying 'I meant to be petty and immature' does not excuse it. You're not just resolving your private issues with TFO in the way you see fit. You're making a mess in what is not just your game by any stretch of the imagination. Okay, I can see why you might be annoyed at James. But what do you have against the rest of us? 

 Both of you need to sit down and discuss this like adults, with no name-calling or weighted comments. TFO's faction will not be overpowered. That can be counted upon. So, James, why do you feel the need to criticize it? If you don't like the style, that's okay, because you won't be playing the faction. And TFO, why do you feel the need to escalate this argument until it blows up the whole game? Again, admitting that you're acting like a jerk is no kind of an excuse.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 17, 2004)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Okay... you're both getting way too worked up, and potentially ruining this for everybody else.



Now _that's_ a good point... ok. I tell you what everyone, in the interest of resolving this as quickly and as purely as possible I'm quitting. I don't want to play in the game enough to deal with TFO and I don't want to bring anyone else down. Please remove me from the roster and all information I wrote ok? I'll try this out in another IR after TFO's offended grandma enough that he's not an issue and I'll have a lot of things to bring to the game already wrote up (and maybe I'll write more one day- this is is the first time in a long time I've had any interest at all in Greyhawk). So anyways, it's better that this get over with than get resolved in my favor. So good gaming everyone and have a great time!


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 17, 2004)

And once again, THAT was fast.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2004)

> But... TFO, your response to it was petty and immature. And saying 'I meant to be petty and immature' does not excuse it.



It was never ment as an excuse, I'm not excusing anything as posted above.



> You're not just resolving your private issues with TFO in the way you see fit.



I have issues with myself yes but I think you mean James 



> You're making a mess in what is not just your game by any stretch of the imagination.



Since when did I claim it was that.



> Okay, I can see why you might be annoyed at James. But what do you have against the rest of us?



The rest of us? Where did that come from? 

I mensioned 4, but they fired their cannons at me 3 pages ago I believe and this was just a stabbity move back at some piqued "inquires" made then.



> Both of you need to sit down and discuss this like adults,



Which I'm not for arguments sake, but I know I know... no excuse T_t.



> And TFO, why do you feel the need to escalate this argument until it blows up the whole game?



If it blows up the whole game thats because you all start taking stuff personally that's between James and me. Else I can see no possible way that I blow up this game. And theres always the easy way to boot me from it.



> Again, admitting that you're acting like a jerk is no kind of an excuse.



Admitting that you are doesn't mean it's an excuse, and if it was an attempt to, it'd be a petty and weak one at that.



> So anyways, it's better that this get over with than get resolved in my favor.



Thanks for proving my point.



> So good gaming everyone and have a great time!



And thanks ·.·


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2004)

> And once again, THAT was fast.



Yup ^_^

[edit: hmm boards sped up again. I'm off to bed, will see SE's judgement in the morning. And most likely an extended commentary by Edena and Creamsteak /edit]


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 17, 2004)

I expect Edena to be absolutely appalled, from what I know of him.  I don't know what Creamsteak will do, but fortunately, I have this slime-proof coat in case he starts to foam at the mouth with rage.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 17, 2004)

ah well there goes a paying customer. 
Bothered enough with it, will go work on my faction again and see if I can actualy built something that might work.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 17, 2004)

Creamsteak, if you would please go ahead and remove my posts from the closed first thread I'd be much obliged. I think I've clean myself up in this thread about as much as possible without moderator help, but I can't even remove the artwork from the closed threads from my control panel.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 17, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> ah well there goes a paying customer.
> Bothered enough with it, will go work on my faction again and see if I can actualy built something that might work.




The Sikari sound right up my alley.  I"m a major mercantile power with little standing army, surrounding on both sides by major military powers!  I'm your tiny, imperiled target market.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2004)

> I expect Edena to be absolutely appalled, from what I know of him.



Yup, totally.



> I don't know what Creamsteak will do, but fortunately, I have this slime-proof coat in case he starts to foam at the mouth with rage.



Somehow the first time I read this I read



> I don't know what Creamsteak will do, but fortunately, I have this slime-proof coat in case he starts *to foam at range*.



hehe



> Creamsteak, if you would please go ahead and remove my posts from the closed first thread I'd be much obliged. I think I've clean myself up in this thread about as much as possible without moderator help, but I can't even remove the artwork from the closed threads from my control panel.



Why are you actually removing your posts? Doesn't seem to serve a purpose.

Except, lol. Now it's just me ranting and flaming seemingly about nothing. Haha, *bit reluctant to leave your posts for everyone to see*?

Rofl.

[EDIT: OW WAIT! Even that deleting won't help him since I like.. euhh... quoted every single line of his posts into mine. Sucker.[/EDIT]


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 17, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Creamsteak, if you would please go ahead and remove my posts from the closed first thread I'd be much obliged. I think I've clean myself up in this thread about as much as possible without moderator help, but I can't even remove the artwork from the closed threads from my control panel.




Awww, c'mon!  The art is awesome!


----------



## Radiant (Dec 17, 2004)

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> The Sikari sound right up my alley.  I"m a major mercantile power with little standing army, surrounding on both sides by major military powers!  I'm your tiny, imperiled target market.




good Sir you will have envoy with prepared contracts AND troops ready for immediate action at their back in front of your doorstep before you can count to three. 

No, really, it hard to think of a balance to do this. The costs have to be so that I do not waste my troops and still earn something but it also has to be a viable option for someone else to rent them instead of just buidling his own. Not so easy to accomplish. I guess prices will vary depending on the situation too.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 17, 2004)

Actually I'm just getting rid of the things I've wrote for the game and my artwork, and rather than look at everything and having to make a decision on the contents it's just easier to get rid of it all.

Since I'm leaving I could really care less about the dynamics of how you come across or anything like that. It's done. I'm gone, and the game goes on. That's more important than disturbing everyone. Quick and simple, like a ghost


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 17, 2004)

C'mon, man, your big map of Oerth divided in to territories was awesome.  We could really use that.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2004)

Or you know, you can solve stuff.

And the map is easily usable. It's in Edenas thread and saved to my harddrive. To good a work to pass by


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 17, 2004)

James, I'm sorry this happened and I'm sorry to see you leave.
Hopefully this won't sour you against all us crazy IR'ers
~Bugbear~


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 17, 2004)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> Or you know, you can solve stuff.
> 
> And the map is easily usable. It's in Edenas thread and saved to my harddrive. To good a work to pass by




_Glares at Forsaken_

Of course I'm sure that if James asks us not to use his map, we won't.

It was a really awesome map though.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 17, 2004)

Okay, I'm done with trying to involve myself in this trainwreck as of the end of this post. But TFO, I just want to say that I had a lot of sympathy for your position right up to the point where you made your response to James' first long post attacking your faction. From that point my respect for you dropped steadily until now I have to remind myself that you're only one player among a great many to restrain myself from quitting in disgust. You've been acting like a spoilt child, and I really have no idea why. It just makes no sense to me whatsoever.

 It actually seems like you think you've 'won' by pushing James out of the thread... I really do have trouble getting my head around why you would think that. Honestly, it just completely baffles me that you would suddenly choose to act like that much of an ass.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 17, 2004)

bugbear said:
			
		

> James, I'm sorry this happened and I'm sorry to see you leave.
> Hopefully this won't sour you against all us crazy IR'ers
> ~Bugbear~



I didn't even have a significant problem with TFO until he started off with the foul mouth and manners. If anyone ever starts an IR sans TFO, I'd really be interested. So if you do something like that please look me up.

Good gaming!

PS. Considerations of copyright violation were primary on my mind when I started deleting my work. So, consider this me saying that violating my copyrights isn't a way to do anything more than to get me insisting that the ENWorld staff "fix" the problem at least on ENworld. If everyone wants to keep a personal copy, that's great. I hope everyone enjoys my work as I presented it, in good faith- but now I'm withdrawing my support for its usage in the public here. Thank you for understanding.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2004)

> From that point my respect for you dropped steadily until now I have to remind myself that you're only one player among a great many to restrain myself from quitting in disgust. You've been acting like a spoilt child, and I really have no idea why. It just makes no sense to me whatsoever.



Hahahahahahahaha, proves what you know. Just glad you don't act like you do. 

Really, why the hell do you all care this much and get this involved? 



> It actually seems like you think you've 'won' by pushing James out of the thread... I really do have trouble getting my head around why you would think that.



I won't deny it's satisfying somehow. But it wasn't my intent to push him out, just so you know. 



> Honestly, it just completely baffles me that you would suddenly choose to act like that much of an ass.



Well I tend to react kinda decisive and with extreme prejudice when I feel attacked. And yes real life has proven enough times what the consequences are of that course of action so don't bother telling me where it will get me because I know. And that suits me just fine. (it's not like it happens often).


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 17, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> I am not denying any of this (not agreeing either, I have every intention of keeping my own opinion out of it).
> So supposed you are right it still has no use to get insulted because someone else has a strong sense how the game "should" work in his opinion.
> You are both exagerating the whole matter until it devolves into personal insults and attacks.
> I do not know who started it but now they are here. Call me old fashioned if you like but that is not what I call fun. Your agitation is prefectly understandable (as is James not liking your faction) but you are both reacting to it so extreme one might think real lives depend on it.
> If this is the way oog discussions are handled in this kind of game I will have to speak with Serpenteye again before I decide to even work out more for my faction. Can't be a fun game like this.




Hi, Radiant. 

Don't get disheartened by ... (Cruel smile at ranters) childish whining. They should yell at each other by @mail and save us all the space on the board.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I don't understand the whole point of discussion ! It only frustrated and enraged me. Goint along the line of this why dont pick up on other Players:

Iuz is eviller that Khen-zai ever would be, and nobody rants about him ?   
Drow are cruel, yadda yadda, and nobody yells that they are overpovered ?!   

Not to mention numerous other evil factions, sorry everybody for this yells.   
For future, I insist, that people wanting to have arguments with each other should do it by @mail. Only notyfing others of  the result and of the reason, if they have to ! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

IC:
And as for Your CLAW's ... Iuz proposes training grounds, luxuries, recruits and good contracts with 50% share of loot. What is stopping CLAW from hiring itself by Empire ? We are alvays in great need of proffesional soldiers !
What is stopping You from becaming Hero of the Empire ?   

(Insert here recruitment picture of Iuz in regal and patriotic outfit, pointing out at the person looking with nice smile, fierce gaze and taloned finger.)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 17, 2004)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> Really, why the hell do you all care this much and get this involved?




I should hesitate to get into this, given the astonishing amount of vitriol it's already provoked, but I think I have the responsibility to speak for everyone and say:

This is a game.  It's supposed to be fun.  I would prefer to think that no one here considers vicious and childish flamewars to be fun.  Thus, we don't like seeing them.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 17, 2004)

*I'm going to step into the moderator shoes that have always been too big for me for just one second before I leave the boards for what could be a short or long while.*

I'd prefer it if everyone was a great deal more civil in this thread. I don't mind it when things get a little heated, and I can't pretend to be above it because I'm usually one of the players involved. All I'm asking, is that everyone avoid any personal or even possibly personal insults. No round-about sniping at someone or anything like that. I've seen a degree of this already, and it should be stopped. That's not a big thing to ask for. I'd rather not come back to the boards and find the equivelent of a mess that has to be cleaned up. Sounds like a fair thing to ask for to me.

*Edit:* Looks like people made a mess before I even got out the door.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm closing the thread, passing the torch to Brother Shatterstone and the other moderators, and going home. If none of them comment in this thread before I get back, I'll be sure to do so.

Serpenteye, please feel absolutely free to create your next thread, with the condition that nothing that closed this thread spills over into that thread. Also, if you need anything done with this thread, I'm here to serve. I'm sorry I have to close it, but it's the only way to be certain to cut things off.


----------

